# L.O.L.L.. #3



## Meerkat (May 16, 2013)

BrattyPatty said:


> Sure! I already have my guess, but entertain me anyway :-D


Oh, PM me too. I want to know.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Meerkat said:


> KGP and I are twins you are too late I'm pregnant with a litter of Meerkats. Sorry that is the only Meerkat I own as you cannot buy a real one. I will record the births as the world is waiting for the future king or queen.


Go take your meds, Janie, and get the chair legs off your hose. You have already revealed yourself and are not fooling anyone.

You are pregnant with meerkats? I've heard it all now and will withhold my comment on that. Different strokes for different folks. I never really understood the beastiality thing, but now it is very clear.


----------



## Meerkat (May 16, 2013)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> Peace, I know who Meerkat is. I just found out. That explains what I had thought all along. I'll PM you and if any of you other Ladies would like to know I will PM you as well.


PM me too as I want to know who she is!!!


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Meerkat said:


> PM me too as I want to know who she is!!!


Who is meerkat? Nothing but a fake. Nothing but Janeway, and that is a whole lot of nothing.


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

I will be gone again for awhile. This nasty crap is too much for me. Norma


----------



## Meerkat (May 16, 2013)

BrattyPatty said:


> Go take your meds, Janie, and get the chair legs off your hose. You have already revealed yourself and are not fooling anyone.


Who is Janie? Get chair legs off what hose. It is too wet to water the flowers. Who am I? Do tell.


----------



## Meerkat (May 16, 2013)

BrattyPatty said:


> Who is meerkat? Nothing but a fake. Nothing but Janeway, and that is a whole lot of nothing.


Beg your pardon I am not Janeway do not know her.


----------



## Meerkat (May 16, 2013)

BrattyPatty said:


> Go take your meds, Janie, and get the chair legs off your hose. You have already revealed yourself and are not fooling anyone.
> 
> You are pregnant with meerkats? I've heard it all now and will withhold my comment on that. Different strokes for different folks. I never really understood the beastiality thing, but now it is very clear.


This is becoming fun do continue.


----------



## Meerkat (May 16, 2013)

BrattyPatty said:


> If you don't like we say, nobody is twisting your arm to stay here.


Nasty nasty.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Nah, it's a waste of my time. See ya!


----------



## Meerkat (May 16, 2013)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> What about all the hate these women showed me the last couple of days? That's OK with you so you must be a racist too. You make me laugh when you pretend to be insulted by pretend air freshener and raid but your friends show real hatred towards me and my family because of our race. You know right where you can go and take your friends with you and God have mercy on your evil souls if you even have one.


What race are you? I am not a racist.


----------



## Meerkat (May 16, 2013)

BrattyPatty said:


> Nah, it's a waste of my time. See ya!


Darn I am awake for much more fun.


----------



## Meerkat (May 16, 2013)

See you in Minnesota.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Ladies, check your emails. 
Bazinga!


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Meerkat said:


> What race are you? I am not a racist.


Meerkat
asking personal questions again. Get out of your working mode. We will never become victims of your poisonous sermons. Much too smart for that.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> So is this how you justify slavery, fool? Not all Africans are good and nobody ever said they were. So in your underdeveloped brain it was OK that because some slaves were sent here by other Africans it made it OK for whites and Native Americans to buy them when they arrived. And yes, before you pretend to know history, Native Americans also bought other human beings. That's OK in your book isn't it? Also, not all slaves were brought here. Many were brought to other places as well. Why don't you show us how smart you are and educate us.
> I can run circles around you all day when it comes to being decent and in every other way. You are just dirt and nothing more. I won't waste my precious time on you anymore. Do you or your friends want to say you are sorry to me for all the pain you have caused me? Do you have enough decency to do that? You make me vomit, literally. I hope you are really proud of yourself.


Cheeky
dear Friend. Please do not let these ugly creatures get to you. You are way above them in every respect. They would not even qualify to clean your beautiful home. Hugs Huck


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Meerkat said:


> Beg your pardon I am not Janeway do not know her.


Meerkat
you don't? Not very observant are you!


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> Meerkat
> asking personal questions again. Get out of your working mode. We will never become victims of your poisonous sermons. Much too smart for that.


Next she'll be demanding pictures!


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> Meerkat
> you don't? Not very observant are you!


She's really not missing much, except brains.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Cheeky, we still have the morning and afternoon of one day open. How about a trip to the Renaissance Fair? Loads of fun to be had there. Let me know.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

Bazinga for a bit. Catch you later!


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

Bazinga for a bit. Catch you later!


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I'm with you Al.


alcameron said:


> I've decided I don't care about the whole lot of them. I don't care if KPG=meerkat=Jane. If they continue to visit us just to stink up the place, that's their problem. If they ever want to be human and actually say something without being bigoted, dirty, or insulting, I'll respond. Otherwise, they're roadkill to me. I'm just so tired of all their c--p!


 :twisted: :twisted:


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

damemary said:


> I'm with you Al.
> 
> :twisted: :twisted:


Yes, dame they are twisted alright. It's Cherf and Janeway playing the Dynamic Doofuses.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I'm so sorry to hear of Ingried's husband's passing. I'll send flowers from all of us.

They have had a great love affair and much happiness, even throughout his illness. That shows love and character to me.

IF the opposition were jealous of just one thing it should be her marriage.

I'm so very sorry the opposition has found a way to sink lower.



Huckleberry said:


> Ladies
> we have known for some time how ugly knitpresengifts is but this one tops everything.
> On Denim & Pearls page 70 KPG posted an other lie re. Ingried and Huck. You may want to read.
> I must announce that sadly Ingried went to Europe to bury her husband. He had been ill for a number of years and his death was not totally unexpected but she is grieving terribly.
> ...


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

damemary said:


> I'm so sorry to hear of Ingried's husband's passing. I'll send flowers from all of us.
> 
> They have had a great love affair and much happiness, even throughout his illness. That shows love and character to me.
> 
> ...


Well, that can be expected, can't it? I'll square with you for the flowers when you get here, dame.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

That's what I figured we'd do. If anyone else spends money that should be reimbursed, keep track & we'll settle when we meet. Dancing feet!



BrattyPatty said:


> Well, that can be expected, can't it? I'll square with you for the flowers when you get here, dame.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Bazinga.


----------



## medusa (Nov 20, 2012)

BrattyPatty said:


> Unfortunately all we can smell is the stench of meerkat and KPG.


BP, these products only COVER UP odors - you need "Nature's Miracle" to REMOVE them!


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

peacegoddess said:


> Then you live in a bubble, because racism exists in the U S.


Racism is not unique to the US. At least we have laws to protect the truly injured by racism.

What you fail to address is the racism in the Black community that also exists. The targeting of non blacks in riots over the Zimmerman verdict. Comments that a person 'isn't black enough'. The tier system of the black community regarding the darkness of people's skin shades. The possibility that maybe some are looking for racism where none exists. All I can tell you is that in my rural area I know some racism has to exist , but I just don't see it. I do not fear when in a grocery store and a group of black teenagers are in the cereal or candy isle with me. I don't blink going to the bank. I do not blink at stopping to help someone if their car is broken regardless of their race or economic situation.

Maybe the problem isn't race, maybe the problem is where you live. Maybe if urban people acted like country people there would not be that big of a problem. Maybe if people would stop looking for racism they would not find so many so called situations.

So I acknowledge that racism exists (thank God I do not live in a Muslim country where I could be stoned for being Catholic), I just go about my business and and respect people.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Folks, I do not know Meerkat, but do want to know more about her. All of you "good" ladies sure pounced on her. I am nursing my sick cat & will not take time away from her to write you hateful people.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

medusa said:


> BP, these products only COVER UP odors - you need "Nature's Miracle" to REMOVE them!


This really is uncalled for as you don't know me. You must be one of those dumb Democrats. I'm not Meerkat.


----------



## peacegoddess (Jan 28, 2013)

lovethelake said:


> Racism is not unique to the US. At least we have laws to protect the truly injured by racism.
> 
> What you fail to address is the racism in the Black community that also exists. The targeting of non blacks in riots over the Zimmerman verdict. Comments that a person 'isn't black enough'. The tier system of the black community regarding the darkness of people's skin shades. The possibility that maybe some are looking for racism where none exists. All I can tell you is that in my rural area I know some racism has to exist , but I just don't see it. I do not fear when in a grocery store and a group of black teenagers are in the cereal or candy isle with me. I don't blink going to the bank. I do not blink at stopping to help someone if their car is broken regardless of their race or economic situation.
> 
> ...


There is racism throughout the world and prejudice exhibited by one group to others of all ethnicities. The present issue of racism in the U S is what the discussion has been about. No one on this thread, to my knowledge, denies black on black violence, "the blacker than you" syndrome, or that there has been violence by blacks on white (also Asian on Asian and other types of racial violence) the issue debated here has been the Zimmermann trial and the death of Trayvon Martin. I do not look for racism, I acknowledge that it exists and do not turn away from it. The issue is not urban vs rural. I do think many urban people are more politically involved in issues of race (and other political issues) and it is one of the attractions (for me) of an urban area.


----------



## aw9358 (Nov 1, 2011)

Good afternoon, lady liberals. I'm afraid I just posted a despairing possible farewell on S&O, but I just wanted to say that I'm so envious of you and your trip. I'd love to hear about it afterwards.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I think racism is difficult to perceive in one's own culture. For example, when you are white, it's difficult to perceive black racism. Blacks use the n-word. Why do they object when Paula Dean does? Opinions.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

We'll do it by PM to avoid bitterness. I can understand the sad frustration on S&O. Personally I've been trying to skip over some posts and to definitely avoid engaging those people directly. Please continue to share your thoughts on LOLL. Hugs



aw9358 said:


> Good afternoon, lady liberals. I'm afraid I just posted a despairing possible farewell on S&O, but I just wanted to say that I'm so envious of you and your trip. I'd love to hear about it afterwards.


----------



## peacegoddess (Jan 28, 2013)

damemary said:


> I think racism is difficult to perceive in one's own culture. For example, when you are white, it's difficult to perceive black racism. Blacks use the n-word. Why do they object when Paula Dean does? Opinions.


It is taking ownership of a denigrating word to in some ways to lessen the sting and take the word away from from those who use it disparagingly. Many gay men will use queer (and other terms used by non gay men) to describe themselves, lesbians use **** among themselves, some feminists use bitch (being in total control of herself). I sometimes refer to myself as a commie pinko hippie whore hag. That way I express humor and reduce the words to nothing more than simple minded ignorant put downs used by others who will not or cannot go beyond the labels.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

lovethelake said:


> Racism is not unique to the US. At least we have laws to protect the truly injured by racism.
> 
> What you fail to address is the racism in the Black community that also exists. The targeting of non blacks in riots over the Zimmerman verdict. Comments that a person 'isn't black enough'. The tier system of the black community regarding the darkness of people's skin shades. The possibility that maybe some are looking for racism where none exists. All I can tell you is that in my rural area I know some racism has to exist , but I just don't see it. I do not fear when in a grocery store and a group of black teenagers are in the cereal or candy isle with me. I don't blink going to the bank. I do not blink at stopping to help someone if their car is broken regardless of their race or economic situation.
> 
> ...


lovethelake
visit the confession booth now and then. It may cleanse you a little.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

peacegoddess said:


> It is taking ownership of a denigrating word to in some ways to lessen the sting and take the word away from from those who use it disparagingly. Many gay men will use queer (and other terms used by non gay men) to describe themselves, lesbians use **** among themselves, some feminists use bitch (being in total control of herself). I sometimes refer to myself as a commie pinko hippie whore hag. That way I express humor and reduce the words to nothing more than simple minded ignorant put downs used by others who will not or cannot go beyond the labels.


peacegoddess
I admire your approach and strength.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

damemary said:


> I think racism is difficult to perceive in one's own culture. For example, when you are white, it's difficult to perceive black racism. Blacks use the n-word. Why do they object when Paula Dean does? Opinions.


damemary
well, I have the liberty to call myself anything I want, would not recommend however for anyone-else to do the same to me.


----------



## Heiwa (Jun 21, 2013)

damemary said:


> I think racism is difficult to perceive in one's own culture. For example, when you are white, it's difficult to perceive black racism. Blacks use the n-word. Why do they object when Paula Dean does? Opinions.


I think it's like having a crazy uncle in your family. It's ok for you and the other family members to criticize him but entirely different when an outsider does the same.


----------



## peacegoddess (Jan 28, 2013)

Huckleberry said:


> peacegoddess
> I admire your approach and strength.


The idea is not original to me, I borrowed it. I have a difficult time hearing young black men use the n word amongst themselves.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

peacegoddess said:


> There is racism throughout the world and prejudice exhibited by one group to others of all ethnicities. The present issue of racism in the U S is what the discussion has been about. No one on this thread, to my knowledge, denies black on black violence, "the blacker than you" syndrome, or that there has been violence by blacks on white (also Asian on Asian and other types of racial violence) the issue debated here has been the Zimmermann trial and the death of Trayvon Martin. I do not look for racism, I acknowledge that it exists and do not turn away from it. The issue is not urban vs rural. I do think many urban people are more politically involved in issues of race (and other political issues) and it is one of the attractions (for me) of an urban area.


Peace I agree with what you have said. Having lived in a rural area and urban area and also extensive travel here and abroad my experience has been that people who live in urban areas with a lot of diversity are more aware of racism than those in rural areas that are much more homogeneous. There is racism in urban areas but I see people being more accepting of each other probably because they get to know each other at work and socially and by just living together in mixed neighborhoods. They realize people are a lot more the same than different. There are still lots of neighborhoods that are ethnically divided and to deny that would be naive and untrue. It is easy to say you are not a racist when you live in a rural area where everyone you interact with looks just like you. Then when a lot of these people go to an urban area it scares them to death because all that latent racism comes to life and they are sure they will be the victim of someone who is not like them. I have lived virtually all my life in urban areas and in diverse neighborhoods and only once been the victim of crime and that was a purse snatching back in the 1970's. A teenage boy grabbed my purse and ran. The purse was later recovered without the cash but credit cards, drivers license were still there. This kid was black but because he was black I did not make any assumptions about him other than he was a kid who was a purse snatcher looking for some quick cash. Whenever I hear someone describe another by race to me it is a tip off that there exists either latent or active racism in that person. When I talk about people I never mention their race. Why should I? If I had to describe someone physically for some reason maybe if someone had to meet them for the first time if they didn't know what they looked like then I would mention it to make it easier for the person to pick them out in a crowd. Too many people believe all people in certain ethnic groups are all either bad or good based on beliefs about what they have been told and very often not any real life experience. To do this is ignorant at best. The GOP and more specifically the Tea Party faction have fostered this type of behavior in people already predisposed to it by giving them the nod that this behavior is acceptable and even desirable. People who feel inferior themselves always need a scapegoat who they can feel is even more inferior to themselves. These people are poorly educated and very easily influenced as a result. Then with the educational system being allowed to be all but flushed down the toilet they have a whole new crop of racists who believe it's all those other people who are pretty much in the same socioeconomic group like themselves except for that one most easily recognized difference, race. So then their "enemy" has been clearly identified for them by their party and perhaps even their religious leader and they can point to "those people" as the source of all their life's problems and fears. Now isn't that oh so convenient? Racism is on the upswing in this country and anyone who believes otherwise either lives under a rock or is in total denial.
Finally, the Zimmerman case has brought out this topic in bold relief for all to see and what do the racists want to do but demonize a dead kid and make a hero out of a man whose bravery comes from having a loaded gun in his hand. The racists want this conversation to be taken out of the public eye because it makes them uncomfortable and they don't want their dirty laundry aired. I hope we see a lot more on TV and in the printed media because this country needs to finally air it's dirty laundry and do something about this national disgrace. It isn't going to be easy and a lot needs changing. Maybe we will deal with it and maybe once again this will all be shoved under the rug. Personally, I am hoping for justice and change.


----------



## Heiwa (Jun 21, 2013)

aw9358 said:


> Good afternoon, lady liberals. I'm afraid I just posted a despairing possible farewell on S&O, but I just wanted to say that I'm so envious of you and your trip. I'd love to hear about it afterwards.


At times I think my mother was right when she said one should not discuss religion and politics with strangers. I am glad that almost all in our family share the same political outlook. There are maybe a couple who don't have quite as much empathy and I have noticed this difference with people not only in the US but in Germany as well. Except there no one would argue over the need of healthcare for all citizens.

Is there such a split in England between those who feel 'every man for himself' and those who feel more empathy for the downtrodden?


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

Heiwa said:


> I think it's like having a crazy uncle in your family. It's ok for you and the other family members to criticize him but entirely different when an outsider does the same.


Heiwa I agree with you. When any term is used such as that racial slur the group of people who it is aimed at should not be told by anyone else they cannot say it about themselves. Your comparison about the crazy uncle is a good example. We know our uncle is crazy but he is "our" uncle and we love him and the rest of you not related to him had better keep your mouths shut. Do you see the difference damemary. Paula Dean is not coming from a place of love or caring but from a racist's perspective when she said it and blacks are not.


----------



## peacegoddess (Jan 28, 2013)

Right you are Cheeky!


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

peacegoddess said:


> The idea is not original to me, I borrowed it. I have a difficult time hearing young black men use the n word amongst themselves.


I don't like it either peace and I don't understand it. It isn't allowed in our home. My son has said that for some of his friends using it takes the sting out of the word for them and gives them the power over the negative connotations associated with it.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

aw9358 said:


> Good afternoon, lady liberals. I'm afraid I just posted a despairing possible farewell on S&O, but I just wanted to say that I'm so envious of you and your trip. I'd love to hear about it afterwards.


Hi Anne - I hope you won't abandon us on LOLL. You know your posts are always welcome here. Things certainly have heated up haven't they? Of course we will fill you in on our adventure. Wish you could be joining us. Perhaps this will become an annual event.


----------



## aw9358 (Nov 1, 2011)

Heiwa said:


> At times I think my mother was right when she said one should not discuss religion and politics with strangers. I am glad that almost all in our family share the same political outlook. There are maybe a couple who don't have quite as much empathy and I have noticed this difference with people not only in the US but in Germany as well. Except there no one would argue over the need of healthcare for all citizens.
> 
> Is there such a split in England between those who feel 'every man for himself' and those who feel more empathy for the downtrodden?


There is most definitely a split, but it has taken years of propaganda to achieve the hatred of people on benefits that we see now. I guess people who know me will say it''s too easy to blame Mrs Thatcher, but that is where the blame lies. The sell-off of our nationalised utilities in the early 1980s, the deregulation of financial services, the wholesale destruction of working-class solidarity, "there is no such thing as society", all bear her imprint.

We here are also perplexed by the furore over the Affordable Care Act. Healthcare should be a universal right, regardless of ability to pay.


----------



## aw9358 (Nov 1, 2011)

I have been admonished by someone who is pure as the driven snow for not directing my telling-off at you for the perpetuation of nastiness on this and other threads. Please consider yourselves told off. You know who you are. Motes and beams really did not spring to mind. Honestly.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> Peace I agree with what you have said. Having lived in a rural area and urban area and also extensive travel here and abroad my experience has been that people who live in urban areas with a lot of diversity are more aware of racism than those in rural areas that are much more homogeneous. There is racism in urban areas but I see people being more accepting of each other probably because they get to know each other at work and socially and by just living together in mixed neighborhoods. They realize people are a lot more the same than different. There are still lots of neighborhoods that are ethnically divided and to deny that would be naive and untrue. It is easy to say you are not a racist when you live in a rural area where everyone you interact with looks just like you. Then when a lot of these people go to an urban area it scares them to death because all that latent racism comes to life and they are sure they will be the victim of someone who is not like them. I have lived virtually all my life in urban areas and in diverse neighborhoods and only once been the victim of crime and that was a purse snatching back in the 1970's. A teenage boy grabbed my purse and ran. The purse was later recovered without the cash but credit cards, drivers license were still there. This kid was black but because he was black I did not make any assumptions about him other than he was a kid who was a purse snatcher looking for some quick cash. Whenever I hear someone describe another by race to me it is a tip off that there exists either latent or active racism in that person. When I talk about people I never mention their race. Why should I? If I had to describe someone physically for some reason maybe if someone had to meet them for the first time if they didn't know what they looked like then I would mention it to make it easier for the person to pick them out in a crowd. Too many people believe all people in certain ethnic groups are all either bad or good based on beliefs about what they have been told and very often not any real life experience. To do this is ignorant at best. The GOP and more specifically the Tea Party faction have fostered this type of behavior in people already predisposed to it by giving them the nod that this behavior is acceptable and even desirable. People who feel inferior themselves always need a scapegoat who they can feel is even more inferior to themselves. These people are poorly educated and very easily influenced as a result. Then with the educational system being allowed to be all but flushed down the toilet they have a whole new crop of racists who believe it's all those other people who are pretty much in the same socioeconomic group like themselves except for that one most easily recognized difference, race. So then their "enemy" has been clearly identified for them by their party and perhaps even their religious leader and they can point to "those people" as the source of all their life's problems and fears. Now isn't that oh so convenient? Racism is on the upswing in this country and anyone who believes otherwise either lives under a rock or is in total denial.
> Finally, the Zimmerman case has brought out this topic in bold relief for all to see and what do the racists want to do but demonize a dead kid and make a hero out of a man whose bravery comes from having a loaded gun in his hand. The racists want this conversation to be taken out of the public eye because it makes them uncomfortable and they don't want their dirty laundry aired. I hope we see a lot more on TV and in the printed media because this country needs to finally air it's dirty laundry and do something about this national disgrace. It isn't going to be easy and a lot needs changing. Maybe we will deal with it and maybe once again this will all be shoved under the rug. Personally, I am hoping for justice and change.


Cheeky 
all of your points are right on target. The greatest change we will see is when all young people have the opportuniy to get a job and interact with people of other races. Fear will diminish and acceptance grow. Postings here point out clearly that separation breeds fear. We who live in areas with a large, diverse population have a much more positive few of others than those who live in isolation. It is the fear of the unknown which turns them to hate. One ugly story makes the rounds for years and once they accept it as the norm, there is no convincing them that it is not.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

aw9358 said:


> There is most definitely a split, but it has taken years of propaganda to achieve the hatred of people on benefits that we see now. I guess people who know me will say it''s too easy to blame Mrs Thatcher, but that is where the blame lies. The sell-off of our nationalised utilities in the early 1980s, the deregulation of financial services, the wholesale destruction of working-class solidarity, "there is no such thing as society", all bear her imprint.
> 
> We here are also perplexed by the furore over the Affordable Care Act. Healthcare should be a universal right, regardless of ability to pay.


aw9358
Oh yes Mrs. Thatcher, a lot of long term damage she has inflicted. As to Health Care, it is baffling how anyone would reject what is beneficial for all. Greed enters into this scenario and the ill educated just don't get that part, the Greedy have them in their claws.


----------



## peacegoddess (Jan 28, 2013)

aw9358 said:


> There is most definitely a split, but it has taken years of propaganda to achieve the hatred of people on benefits that we see now. I guess people who know me will say it''s too easy to blame Mrs Thatcher, but that is where the blame lies. The sell-off of our nationalised utilities in the early 1980s, the deregulation of financial services, the wholesale destruction of working-class solidarity, "there is no such thing as society", all bear her imprint.
> 
> We here are also perplexed by the furore over the Affordable Care Act. Healthcare should be a universal right, regardless of ability to pay.


It is interesting the parallels between what happened in the UK during the Thatcher years and in the U S during the Reagan years. Makes you wonder if the two of them conspired together to bring down unions, create huge animosity towards the poor etc.


----------



## aw9358 (Nov 1, 2011)

peacegoddess said:


> It is interesting the parallels between what happened in the UK during the Thatcher years and in the U S during the Reagan years. Makes you wonder if the two of them conspired together to bring down unions, create huge animosity towards the poor etc.


They were meant to be close friends, although she didn't always have such great respect for his intellect, according to papers released recently. She was also a fan of Milton Friedman. It would have been funny in a sitcom, but it really wasn't here in the '80s. Britain was a relatively tolerant society that recognised the need to look after its weakest, but growing inequality and other policies put paid to that compassion.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

peacegoddess said:


> It is interesting the parallels between what happened in the UK during the Thatcher years and in the U S during the Reagan years. Makes you wonder if the two of them conspired together to bring down unions, create huge animosity towards the poor etc.


That certainly would not have surprised me, peace. They were like two peas in a pod and a cozy pair. I think they both brought about a lot of bad ends on both sides of the Atlantic and most notably "I've got mine and to hell with you" attitude or the "philosophy of greed" that took over. They were both insufferable characters.


----------



## peacegoddess (Jan 28, 2013)

aw9358 said:


> They were meant to be close friends, although she didn't always have such great respect for his intellect, according to papers released recently. She was also a fan of Milton Friedman. It would have been funny in a sitcom, but it really wasn't here in the '80s. Britain was a relatively tolerant society that recognised the need to look after its weakest, but growing inequality and other policies put paid to that compassion.


Well I didn't think much of his intellect either and I am not an admirer of Friedman. I think there is much that the UK and US have in common socially and politically that resulted from the Thatcher/Reagan years of influence. He was a huge blight on the US socio-political situation.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

aw9358 said:


> I have been admonished by someone who is pure as the driven snow for not directing my telling-off at you for the perpetuation of nastiness on this and other threads. Please consider yourselves told off. You know who you are. Motes and beams really did not spring to mind. Honestly.


Anne that someone is all too well known by us and sees herself as god and judges all others. You totally have her pegged as do the rest of us. It isn't worth a minute of anyone's time to acknowledge this person. Sorry you have had to put up with the nonsense. She is her own worst enemy and will soon burn out and she only has a couple of hangerons that will even interact with her. She is getting her just deserts for all the harm she has caused and I am done with her.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Anne, here's a direct quote (Mar of 2012) of the very person who judges and belittles all others. Watch your back with her as she'll "peg" you as well. Seems she is suffering from her own actions as these are her own words. This is no way to go through life. I know you posted you are not a believer, buy I do pray for lost souls.



Cheeky Blighter said:


> "My mom died 2 years ago on Mothers' Day after a long battle with Alzheimers. She was the glue that held our family together. With her gone we have all gone in different directions. Many cruel unkind words have been spoken that can't be taken back.
> 
> I am 61 and a grandmother and I have seen such ugliness in my family it takes my breath away.
> 
> ...


----------



## aw9358 (Nov 1, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Anne, here's a direct quote (Mar of 2012) of the very person who judges and belittles all others. Watch your back with her as she'll "peg" you as well. Seems she is suffering from her own actions as these are her own words. I know you are not a believer, buy I do pray for lost souls.


I'm sorry I didn't make myself clear earlier. I just got dispirited by all of the nastiness and wrote without enough thought. I hate personal attacks, no matter where they come from, and I didn't state that strongly enough. Wouldn't it be better if we all concentrated on being as as good as we can instead of endlessly discussing and judging others' personal lives and characters? You and I have been able to discuss things in a respectful way, and I have seen the way you go for others. We will never agree on politics, but we don't have to kill each other in print.

I said a while ago that I had indulged in some nasty name-calling, for which I am very ashamed. It's not my business or my problem how people choose to express themselves, but I allowed myself to get very upset and I hit out in a stupid way. In person, my way of defusing unpleasantness is with humour, but it doesn't always come over, so I find it safer to keep things impersonal. I am quite thin-skinned and have a horror of arguments, so I would be upset if something I wrote had that effect on someone else.

Anyway, end of sermon. Seconds out...


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

peacegoddess said:


> It is interesting the parallels between what happened in the UK during the Thatcher years and in the U S during the Reagan years. Makes you wonder if the two of them conspired together to bring down unions, create huge animosity towards the poor etc.


peacegoddess
those two were buddies and no doubt conspired.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Anne, here's a direct quote (Mar of 2012) of the very person who judges and belittles all others. Watch your back with her as she'll "peg" you as well. Seems she is suffering from her own actions as these are her own words. This is no way to go through life. I know you posted you are not a believer, buy I do pray for lost souls.


knitpresentgifts
pray for yourself. You are on the way to Hell.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

aw9358 said:


> I'm sorry I didn't make myself clear earlier. I just got dispirited by all of the nastiness and wrote without enough thought. I hate personal attacks, no matter where they come from, and I didn't state that strongly enough. Wouldn't it be better if we all concentrated on being as as good as we can instead of endlessly discussing and judging others' personal lives and characters? You and I have been able to discuss things in a respectful way, and I have seen the way you go for others. We will never agree on politics, but we don't have to kill each other in print.
> 
> Anyway, end of sermon. Seconds out...


I am in agreement with you once again. If you search my attacks you find they are always as result of a defensive move. I'll take only so much and then give back better than I get. Not my preference, but the only way of survival on this and the Smoking thread.

Anxiously awaiting for the happy news of the new Royal Heir! It would seem you'll hear before we do in the States.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

peacegoddess said:


> Well I didn't think much of his intellect either and I am not an admirer of Friedman. I think there is much that the UK and US have in common socially and politically that resulted from the Thatcher/Reagan years of influence. He was a huge blight on the US socio-political situation.


peacegoddess
race relations began to deteriorate with Reagan.


----------



## medusa (Nov 20, 2012)

Oh, damemary,

I just read about the death of Ingreid's husband and would like to be included in the floral delivery. May I send you check to add to it?

Thank you,
Lisa 

I will post this on both L.O.L.L. and S & O - so I am sure that you will see it.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> I am in agreement with you once again. If you search my attacks you find they are always as result of a defensive move. I'll take only so much and then give back better than I get. Not my preference, but the only way of survival on this and the Smoking thread.
> 
> Anxiously awaiting for the happy news of the new Royal Heir! It would seem you'll hear before we do in the States.


KPG
you obviously never read the nasty posts directed at me which still continue. You are despicable. Let there be any quiet time around here and you no doubt will reach back and find some dirt to sling. Hell will be your final resting place. No mercy for you. I came in and immediately your usual self emerged. Be proud of your dastardly behavior. Ingried and her family are grieving and you make despicable remarks about her. She has not spoken here for along time but you still have the need to attack her. What is your defense here? Get some professional help.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> I am in agreement with you once again. If you search my attacks you find they are always as result of a defensive move. I'll take only so much and then give back better than I get. Not my preference, but the only way of survival on this and the Smoking thread.
> 
> Anxiously awaiting for the happy news of the new Royal Heir! It would seem you'll hear before we do in the States.


KPG
"........results of a defensive move"? English please.


----------



## aw9358 (Nov 1, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> I am in agreement with you once again. If you search my attacks you find they are always as result of a defensive move. I'll take only so much and then give back better than I get. Not my preference, but the only way of survival on this and the Smoking thread.
> 
> Anxiously awaiting for the happy news of the new Royal Heir! It would seem you'll hear before we do in the States.


I flipping hope so. We pay for them. But there are a lot of press from all over the world camped outside the hospital, so who knows?


----------



## medusa (Nov 20, 2012)

Janeway said:


> This really is uncalled for as you don't know me. You must be one of those dumb Democrats. I'm not Meerkat.


Jane, this was not directed at you and I am sorry if you thought that

Lisa


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

medusa said:


> Oh, damemary,
> 
> I just read about the death of Ingreid's husband and would like to be included in the floral delivery. May I send you check to add to it?
> 
> ...


Lisa, Please post or PM Ingried's snail mail address so everyone who would like to may send a card and their condolences or prayers.


----------



## medusa (Nov 20, 2012)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Lisa, Please post or PM Ingried's snail mail address so everyone who would like to may send a card and their condolences or prayers.


I'm sorry, KPG, I don't have that information. That is very kind of you but I can only suggest that you and anyone else who would like to send their condolences contact damemary, as I did.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Due to privacy concerns, we will not be providing addresses. Please understand and direct messages through the site. Thank you.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

medusa said:


> I'm sorry, KPG, I don't have that information. That is very kind of you but I can only suggest that you and anyone else who would like to send their condolences contact damemary, as I did.


Please forward me by PM the info you received then. Thank you.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

damemary said:


> Due to privacy concerns, we will not be providing addresses. Please understand and direct messages through the site. Thank you.


Of course. Please then PM the place where I may send my prayer cards or the address you are providing Medusa and others where checks for flowers are being sent. Thanks.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

You may send your kind prayer cards in care of St. Peter at the Pearly Gates. He will know how to handle them.



knitpresentgifts said:


> Of course. Please then PM the place where I may send my prayer cards.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

damemary said:


> You may send your kind prayer cards in care of St. Peter at the Pearly Gates. He will know how to handle them.


So the death of Ingried's husband is a farce then? Or are you taking advantage of a sad event to get your kicks in.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I will give you no information. I don't owe you an answer.



knitpresentgifts said:


> So the death of Ingried's husband is a farce then? Or are you taking advantage of a sad event to get your kicks in.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

damemary said:


> I will give you no information. I don't owe you an answer.


You owe it to Ingried to allow folks to contribute their condolences. Please drop your pride and do the correct thing on her behalf.

I've given gifts in the past to other members on KP for life events and would like to do the same for Ingried at this time.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I am using my discretion.

In my opinion, Ingried would be upset rather than consoled, and this is a very difficult time for her.

If your intention is truly to console her rather than upset her, please wait and contact her when she returns. Thank you.



knitpresentgifts said:


> You owe it to Ingried to allow folks to contribute their condolences. Please drop your pride and do the correct thing on her behalf.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

damemary said:


> I will give you no information. I don't owe you an answer.


I guess for the time being we can send our prayers??
I hardly think people who weren't too friendly toward Ingried need not gather round at this point.
Please send my condolences if you're in contact with her and I'll wait 'til later to send an offering.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Of course, Andrea. You've always been a true friend to Ingried.



alcameron said:


> I guess for the time being we can send our prayers??
> I hardly think people who weren't too friendly toward Ingried need not gather round at this point.
> Please send my condolences if you're in contact with her and I'll wait 'til later to send an offering.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

damemary said:


> I am using my discretion.
> 
> In my opinion, Ingried would be upset rather than consoled, and this is a very difficult time for her.
> 
> If your intention is truly to console her rather than upset her, please wait and contact her when she returns. Thank you.


In my opinion, yet another gross lie exposed. If truly a husband was lost you would be pleased for all to offer their sympathies. I've heard privately about your charade as well.

Ingried's husband is alive and well. Huckleberry's husband is alive and well. Ingried and Huckleberry share the same husband since I & H *is* the same person.

There was no death; it was a hoax story posted to cover that either I or H will not be posting during the trip to MN.

In fact, I no longer believe I/H will even be on the trip to MN.

Therefore, the lies posted; show either
1) Ingried will be MIA as she is in Europe burying her husband or
2) Huckleberry will be MIA as she is going to MN.

I, frankly believe I/H won't be going anywhere and will be silent during the trip term hence the despicable ruse created. I actually wish I/H will go and enjoy herself.

Yet, she and those actually traveling have posed a horrible charade for no purpose other than to cover her lies.

I liken it to those who tell others they have a life-threatening disease, garner sympathy, receive contributions and then are miraclously healed BUT keep the money/gifts/services.

Disgraceful and shameful. A complete lot of hypocrites and you all played along.

Bratty failed to carry the hoax successfully last night, so today was your turn damemary. Another failure and of sick minds to do such a thing.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

peacegoddess said:


> The idea is not original to me, I borrowed it. I have a difficult time hearing young black men use the n word amongst themselves.


I totally agree as the N word is a horrible sounding word as is ***** referring to an Indian used even today.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Anne, here's a direct quote (Mar of 2012) of the very person who judges and belittles all others. Watch your back with her as she'll "peg" you as well. Seems she is suffering from her own actions as these are her own words. This is no way to go through life. I know you posted you are not a believer, buy I do pray for lost souls.


knitpresentgifts
what in the Hell does Cheeky's posting from long ago have to do with your claim that you have to look out for youself? You lousy xxxxxxxxxxxx you. Folks when will you realize that this deviant character has nothing but hatred for others and you remain by her side? That does not speak well for you. As for Cheeky I vouch for her kindness and decency. Family problems come and go and hers have passed, probably to the dislike of KPG. KPG Hell will be your final resting place, you miserable soul you.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Huckleberry said:


> knitpresentgifts
> what in the Hell does Cheeky's posting from long ago have to do with your claim that you have to look out for youself? You lousy xxxxxxxxxxxx you. Folks when will you realize that this deviant character has nothing but hatred for others and you remain by her side? That does not speak well for you.


and you have nothing to say to your dear friend Ingried, but only ugly words to me ... unbelievable ...

your horrible lie is exposed and yet you carry on so


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

medusa said:


> Jane, this was not directed at you and I am sorry if you thought that
> 
> Lisa


Apology accepted as it is much better to be civil to each other. I'm sure you are a lovely lady as well as others on this thread, but most only want to spray us with hateful words.

All of us have feelings & some words cut to the bone for no reason other than we believe in different politics.

Right now, my lovely cat is very ill with cancer of the nose & guess I will have her put down tomorrow--such a sad day as she is special to me & sleeps besides me nightly.

Here is a picture of my lovely Lou Lou as you can see she cannot take care of her fur.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> and you have nothing to say to your dear friend Ingried, but only ugly words to me ... unbelievable ...
> 
> your horrible lie is exposed and yet you carry on so


KPG
I share Ingried's grief. Unfortunately I cannot fullly express here the dislike I have for you you miserable character. I have nothing to lie about, that is your highly honed skill. You are the expert in lying. Every time to accuse someone-else of doing so, your fingers point directly to you. Too bad they are not spears.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

damemary said:


> I will give you no information. I don't owe you an answer.


No, because you know this wild death is a farce--horrible thing to write--how low is low with your group of Democrats! Shame on all of you! I won't ever believe any words from your group!


----------



## aw9358 (Nov 1, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Apology accepted as it is much better to be civil to each other. I'm sure you are a lovely lady as well as others on this thread, but most only want to spray us with hateful words.
> 
> All of us have feelings & some words cut to the bone for no reason other than we believe in different politics.
> 
> ...


You have my sympathy. Our animal friends are family.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> KPG
> I share Ingried's grief. Unfortunately I cannot fullly express here the dislike I have for you you miserable character. I have nothing to lie about, that is your highly honed skill. You are the expert in lying. Every time to accuse someone-else of doing so, your fingers point directly to you. Too bad they are not spears.


Lying will send you straight to H for saying someone died but did not as you are Ingried's husband. Shane on you! You are despicable. The devil loves people who lies. Burn, burn!


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Huckleberry said:


> KPG
> I share Ingried's grief. Unfortunately I cannot fullly express here the dislike I have for you you miserable character. I have nothing to lie about, that is your highly honed skill. You are the expert in lying. Every time to accuse someone-else of doing so, your fingers point directly to you. Too bad they are not spears.


When did you last speak to or hear from Ingried then? Has she been gone long? Are you certain she wouldn't like to have cards and prayers from her friends from KP?


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

aw9358 said:


> You have my sympathy. Our animal friends are family.


Thank you.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I can see it's cocktail time somewhere.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

For anyone having trouble keeping the characters straight, KPG is no friend of Ingried, far from it. Her motives for her postings are suspect, at best. 

Ingried and I have been friends for a long time. I am doing my best to protect her from additional stress.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Thank you.


It feels awful when you have to put down a pet. We lost our Wendy last fall, and she was almost 17.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

damemary said:


> For anyone having trouble keeping the characters straight, KPG is no friend of Ingried, far from it. Her motives for her postings are suspect, at best.
> 
> Ingried and I have been friends for a long time. I am doing my best to protect her from additional stress.


Yah, whatever. I WILL SEND a sympathy tribute to Ingried when you, her friend, provide an address, any address, to do so.

You're the one with the lousy motive.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Alcameron, I am surprised that you are playing along with this death hoax. As your friend, Huckleberry, posted it speaks to the depth and dignity of your character as well.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

peacegoddess said:


> It is interesting the parallels between what happened in the UK during the Thatcher years and in the U S during the Reagan years. Makes you wonder if the two of them conspired together to bring down unions, create huge animosity towards the poor etc.


How dare you Blame Reagan as he led our country with a firm hand. Clinton not keep his pants zipped & the Monica episode was laughed at the world over!

There are bumper stickers that say: Monica's ex-boyfriend's wife wants to run for President. Laughable isn't it?


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> You owe it to Ingried to allow folks to contribute their condolences. Please drop your pride and do the correct thing on her behalf.
> 
> I've given gifts in the past to other members on KP for life events and would like to do the same for Ingried at this time.


KPG
You have to right to tell others what they owe to whom.
Please do not bother, your condolences won't be appreciated. You have been so despicably ugly to her. She has told me some horrid stories you posted about her and her husband. Please have some decency and refrain from trying to look caring. It is not in your character.

For anyone else, if you wish to express sympathy to her, post some kind words to her. That she will appreciate very much. We will copy those and forward them to her.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

What's your favorite cocktail?


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Janeway said:


> How dare you Blame Reagan as he led our country with a firm hand. Clinton not keep his pants zipped & the Monica episode was laughed at the world over!
> 
> There are bumper stickers that say: Monica's ex-boyfriend's wife wants to run for President. Laughable isn't it?


Janeway
go take care of your beautiful Pet. She needs grooming since she cannot do it herself any longer.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

alcameron said:


> It feels awful when you have to put down a pet. We lost our Wendy last fall, and she was almost 17.


Thank you as my heart is heavy & the trip to the vet tomorrow will be difficult.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Thank you as my heart is heavy & the trip to the vet tomorrow will be difficult.


Our little dog died at home in her sleep and it was still difficult. I've also been through the euthanasia trip to the vet. It's all horrible. I get tears just thinking about it.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

alcameron said:


> I guess for the time being we can send our prayers??
> I hardly think people who weren't too friendly toward Ingried need not gather round at this point.
> Please send my condolences if you're in contact with her and I'll wait 'til later to send an offering.


alcameron
you are so right. She would be absolutely disgusted receiving pretend niceness. As to wordly needs, she has none. In her official anncouncement she asked for no flowers but if someone wants to they may contribute to charity of their choice.


----------



## aw9358 (Nov 1, 2011)

damemary said:


> What's your favorite cocktail?


In the old, poor student days it was Death in the Afternoon, on the simple grounds that there were no juices in it. It was the best value for money in bars.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

alcameron said:


> Our little dog died at home in her sleep and it was still difficult. I've also been through the euthanasia trip to the vet. It's all horrible. I get tears just thinking about it.


alcameron
the grief of losing a Pet never leaves us, it just gets a little easier to speak about it. Sure miss ours.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

damemary said:


> What's your favorite cocktail?


damemary
oh my, that is difficult. I actually like a fine Brandy over Ice, now and then a Whiskey Sour, Brandy Alexander, Comfort Manhattan and red and white wine. Sounds like a lush doesn't it.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Yah, whatever. I WILL SEND a sympathy tribute to Ingried when you, her friend, provide an address, any address, to do so.
> 
> You're the one with the lousy motive.


knitpresentgifts
putting her in jeopardy so your dastardly attacks can become very personal ones? Not in your lifetime.


----------



## peacegoddess (Jan 28, 2013)

Janeway said:


> How dare you Blame Reagan as he led our country with a firm hand. Clinton not keep his pants zipped & the Monica episode was laughed at the world over!
> 
> There are bumper stickers that say: Monica's ex-boyfriend's wife wants to run for President. Laughable isn't it?


Reagan is another subject we disagree on. For the record I didn't like Clinton either...wow something we do agree on.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I don't drink much because of medication. Manhattan, red wine, Scotch/ Rocks are old favorites....oh, Chambord and white wine over ice.



Huckleberry said:


> damemary
> oh my, that is difficult. I actually like a fine Brandy over Ice, now and then a Whiskey Sour, Brandy Alexander, Comfort Manhattan and red and white wine. Sounds like a lush doesn't it.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

alcameron said:


> It feels awful when you have to put down a pet. We lost our Wendy last fall, and she was almost 17.


alcameron
all of ours died at home. We had a Vet come to our Home and they gently moved to their eternal sleep. We had them cremated and buried in their favorite places. They all liked the same spot and together they roam now.


----------



## aw9358 (Nov 1, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> alcameron
> all of ours died at home. We had a Vet come to our Home and they gently moved to their eternal sleep. We had them cremated and buried in their favorite places. They happen to all like the same spot and together they roam now.


It's so hard. We love them when we have them, but it's always heartbreaking to lose them.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

alcameron said:


> It feels awful when you have to put down a pet. We lost our Wendy last fall, and she was almost 17.


alcameron
17? That is extraordinary. Much TLC she must have gotten from you.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

damemary said:


> I don't drink much because of medication. Manhattan, red wine, Scotch/ Rocks are old favorites....oh, Chambord and white wine over ice.


damemary
I drink EVERYTHING over Ice. Strange I know.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I love ice. I am spoiled with ice maker.



Huckleberry said:


> damemary
> I drink EVERYTHING over Ice. Strange I know.


----------



## aw9358 (Nov 1, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> damemary
> I drink EVERYTHING over Ice. Strange I know.


You reminded of a Spanish drink: tinto de verano. It's red wine and lemonade in a tall glass with ice. Lovely.

These days my tastes and pocket only run to cava, or vodka from the freezer with soda water and fresh lime juice. It's almost a health drink.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Thank you.


Jane, so sorry. I know it hurts in places in your heart that are hard to heal. Just ask yourself, are you keeping the cat alive for you or for the cat. If you have the ability to take her out of her pain, you are being her best friend.

Sending prayers


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Yummy. tinto de verano sounds like Sangria here in state. Red wine and citrus over ice with lots of fresh fruit.



aw9358 said:


> You reminded of a Spanish drink: tinto de verano. It's red wine and lemonade in a tall glass with ice. Lovely.
> 
> These days my tastes and pocket only run to cava, or vodka from the freezer with soda water and fresh lime juice. It's almost a health drink.


----------



## aw9358 (Nov 1, 2011)

damemary said:


> Yummy. tinto de verano sounds like Sangria here in state. Red wine and citrus over ice with lots of fresh fruit.


My Spanish friends would regard that as children's sangria. They make it with gin as well, and sometimes vodka. It can be lethal.

There's a version of the tinto de verano with white wine, but I can't remember its name. We once had jugs of it in the Cordoba feria, but the white wine was fino. We got very merry very quickly.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

bazinga


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Alcameron, I am surprised that you are playing along with this death hoax. As your friend, Huckleberry, posted it speaks to the depth and dignity of your character as well.


KPG
a hoax of this nature may be in your repertoire, not in mine. You miserable character you.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> In my opinion, yet another gross lie exposed. If truly a husband was lost you would be pleased for all to offer their sympathies. I've heard privately about your charade as well.
> 
> Ingried's husband is alive and well. Huckleberry's husband is alive and well. Ingried and Huckleberry share the same husband since I & H *is* the same person.
> 
> ...


KPG
Hello Satan. Your endless obsession with some people is psychotic. Get treatment. Country Bumpkins can you get an exorcist to cleanse this person?


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

aw9358 said:


> My Spanish friends would regard that as children's sangria. They make it with gin as well, and sometimes vodka. It can be lethal.
> 
> There's a version of the tinto de verano with white wine, but I can't remember its name. We once had jugs of it in the Cordoba feria, but the white wine was fino. We got very merry very quickly.


When I lived in France we used to sit at a sidewalk cafe on a warm day and drink panache---beer and lemonade. I think it's called "Shandy" elsewhere. The idea of it turns my stomach now.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

damemary said:


> Of course, Andrea. You've always been a true friend to Ingried.


Please express my condolences to Ingried for me as well, damemary. I know you are very close to her.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

alcameron said:


> When I lived in France we used to sit at a sidewalk cafe on a warm day and drink panache---beer and lemonade. I think it's called "Shandy" elsewhere. The idea of it turns my stomach now.


Andrea - Our friend in Worcester drinks beer and orange juice together and Shandy is what he calls it too. He has offered me a taste but I declined.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

Janeway said:


> I totally agree as the N word is a horrible sounding word as is ***** referring to an Indian used even today.


I agree Jane. It is too bad that any of these words are used any more by anyone.


----------



## aw9358 (Nov 1, 2011)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> Andrea - Our friend in Worcester drinks beer and orange juice together and Shandy is what he calls it too. He has offered me a taste but I declined.


Yuck.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> knitpresentgifts
> what in the Hell does Cheeky's posting from long ago have to do with your claim that you have to look out for youself? You lousy xxxxxxxxxxxx you. Folks when will you realize that this deviant character has nothing but hatred for others and you remain by her side? That does not speak well for you. As for Cheeky I vouch for her kindness and decency. Family problems come and go and hers have passed, probably to the dislike of KPG. KPG Hell will be your final resting place, you miserable soul you.


Huck thank you for your kind words. I don't know what would cause anyone to go back and read another's posts from over a year and a half ago. Because you are my friend you know the circumstances of my life and I owe no one any explanation for anything. This person has no idea what has transpired over the past year and a half and it is very absurd why a person would be so vile that they would do this to anyone. I can only assume that she is living in her own personal hell and seems to need to make others unhappy since she is so dissatisfied with her own circumstances. She does not comprehend things very well as the catalyst that caused the rift in my family was my mother's death and nothing that any of us in my family did was wrong. I have since learned that a lot of families have such problems especially since my mother was sick for so long. This person is one that I feel sorry for that she would use the occasion of my original sharing of this information on another thread on KP where I and other ladies where comforting each other who were dealing with similar situations that being the loss of a loved one and how it can impact families and how you all need to try to support each other and carry on as best you can. I hope she never finds herself in this situation. I would not ever wish it on anyone and it is tragic that this person has such a distorted reality that she some how in her thinking believes this reflects badly on me or my family. It certainly reflects very badly on her that she uses my loss for her own self promotion. No one wants to have anything to do with her and it is obvious why. God have mercy on her soul. I forgive her and I hope she will stop using other people's tragedies in this very evil way.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

peacegoddess said:


> Reagan is another subject we disagree on. For the record I didn't like Clinton either...wow something we do agree on.


We should be able to respectively disagree without name calling. Thank you!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> I agree Jane. It is too bad that any of these words are used any more by anyone.


.

Agreed :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## aw9358 (Nov 1, 2011)

Cheeky
Well put.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> Janeway
> go take care of your beautiful Pet. She needs grooming since she cannot do it herself any longer.


Thank you for being considerate of my darling cat as I do brush her but it seems to hurt her so I'm allowing her some peace as surely God won't care when she goes to him if her fur does not look good!

I'm sure when I pass away, I won't be very well groomed!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

alcameron said:


> Our little dog died at home in her sleep and it was still difficult. I've also been through the euthanasia trip to the vet. It's all horrible. I get tears just thinking about it.


So sad as we do love them so much!


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Huckleberry said:


> alcameron
> you are so right. She would be absolutely disgusted receiving pretend niceness. As to wordly needs, she has none. In her official anncouncement she asked for no flowers but if someone wants to they may contribute to charity of their choice.


You would know.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> Andrea - Our friend in Worcester drinks beer and orange juice together and Shandy is what he calls it too. He has offered me a taste but I declined.


Cheeky
I like red Wine mixed with Champagne and also red Wine mixed with sparkling Juice.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Huckleberry said:


> KPG
> a hoax of this nature may be in your repertoire, not in mine. You miserable character you.


Say Hi to Ingried for me. Which name will you use traveling, Huckleberry or Ingried? Ingried I imagine.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> You would know.


KPG
not just me, everyone who has been following your posts would come to the same conclusion. You have been absolutely awful to her.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Cheeky and friends
I found some shoes to wear instead of flipflops. I will send a picture so that you won't die laughing when I come with them. They just about glow in the dark. Kind of cute really.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Huckleberry said:


> KPG
> not just me, everyone who has been following your posts would come to the same conclusion. You have been absolutely awful to her.


I find you mildly amusing that for the past six months, you respond to anyone's posts in any thread until the joke is you. Then you retreat and expect your friends to support you and carry on with mindless conversation discussing anything to take the focus of the lies you present.

Your death hoax story is disgusting. The fact your friends kept up the charade is appalling. What you and they have done is unforgivable and obvious. So are all your posts both as Ingried and Huckleberry. You stalk everyone, daily, without end. I know as you have done it to me most often.

Doesn't feel too good to have your lies so obvious and exposed and the tables turned does it Ingried?

Think about it. Stay tuned too.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Huckleberry said:


> KPG
> not just me, everyone who has been following your posts would come to the same conclusion. You have been absolutely awful to her.


That is not what she said. It is you she despises for the hoax you carried out and are continuing.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> Huck thank you for your kind words. I don't know what would cause anyone to go back and read another's posts from over a year and a half ago. Because you are my friend you know the circumstances of my life and I owe no one any explanation for anything. This person has no idea what has transpired over the past year and a half and it is very absurd why a person would be so vile that they would do this to anyone. I can only assume that she is living in her own personal hell and seems to need to make others unhappy since she is so dissatisfied with her own circumstances. She does not comprehend things very well as the catalyst that caused the rift in my family was my mother's death and nothing that any of us in my family did was wrong. I have since learned that a lot of families have such problems especially since my mother was sick for so long. This person is one that I feel sorry for that she would use the occasion of my original sharing of this information on another thread on KP where I and other ladies where comforting each other who were dealing with similar situations that being the loss of a loved one and how it can impact families and how you all need to try to support each other and carry on as best you can. I hope she never finds herself in this situation. I would not ever wish it on anyone and it is tragic that this person has such a distorted reality that she some how in her thinking believes this reflects badly on me or my family. It certainly reflects very badly on her that she uses my loss for her own self promotion. No one wants to have anything to do with her and it is obvious why. God have mercy on her soul. I forgive her and I hope she will stop using other people's tragedies in this very evil way.


Cheeky
rejoice you have many dear friends. This creep has none. Don't we see again and again how vile she is, the poison she spews and that her lies never end and nothing but ugliness and hatred emerges from her. Well we know devils exist, never thought to come so close to one. I don't think that even an exorcist could rid her of all of her demons.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Huckleberry said:


> Cheeky
> rejoice you have many dear friends. This creep has none. Don't we see again and again how vile she is, the poison she spews and that her lies never end and nothing but ugliness and hatred emerges from her. Well we know devils exist, never thought to come so close to one. I don't think that even an exorcist could rid her of all of her demons.


Carry on, Ingried, God is everyone's witness.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> That is not what she said. It is you she despises for the hoax you carried out.


KPG
she who? Voices in your head again? I told you you need treatment. God must really be disgusted with your awful behavior. The gates of Hell he already opened for you.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Huckleberry said:


> KPG
> she who? Voices in your head again? I told you you need treatment.


So you think you are the only one who speaks to Ingried?


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> So you think you are the only one who speaks to Ingried?


KPG
definitely not but you are not one of those who do I assure you. The thread where she posts is not and will not be available to you now or ever.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Huckleberry said:


> KPG
> definitely not but you are not one of those who do I assure you. The thread where she posts is not and will not be available to you now or ever.


Cut the crap, no one is so stupid to believe your stories. BTW; you treat everyone in an awful way. I was ready to show compassion to Ingried, until I learned about the horrific hoax you concocted about yourself.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Huckleberry said:


> alcameron
> you are so right. She would be absolutely disgusted receiving pretend niceness. As to wordly needs, she has none. In her official anncouncement she asked for no flowers but if someone wants to they may contribute to charity of their choice.


Oops, dear, there is another of your screw-ups. What to do? Damemary is receiving checks and donations to send flowers to Ingried. (well - you)

Didn't you know? You've told us damemary is very close to Ingried, closer than you, yet damemary is collecting monies to buy Ingried flowers. You should let the dame know so the checks are written to a charity instead. I'll let Medusa know too, as she and I have spoken about that very thing.

You really must do a better job lying to us.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Cut the crap, no one is so stupid to believe your stories. BTW; you treat everyone in an awful way. I was ready to show compassion to Ingried, until I learned about the horrific hoax you concocted.


knitpresentgifts
you would not know the truth if it bit you in the XXXxxxxXXXX.
You have tried to malign, BrattyPatty, Ingried, Cheeky, alcameron, Huck, damemary. A perfect record you have for outright lying about everyone and twisting and turning the truth on top of all. Then you speak ugly about cheeky when she posted (mind you over a year ago and you had to dig it up) about losing her mother and all the pain related to it, now you malign Ingried in her grief. I am just keeping this up so God's record of you will be such that Hell can be the only eternal resting place for you. You gave me the invitation to it by telling me that God has an eye on us. Keep posting Devil.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Oops, dear, there is another of your screw-ups. What to do? Damemary is receiving checks and donations to send flowers to Ingried.
> 
> Didn't you know? You've told us damemary is very close to Ingried, closer than you, yet damemary is collecting monies to buy Ingried flowers. You should let the dame know so the checks are written to a charity instead. I'll let Medusa know too, as she and I have spoken about that very thing.
> 
> You really must do a better job lying to us.


KPG
amazing how mindless you are.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Cut the crap, no one is so stupid to believe your stories. BTW; you treat everyone in an awful way. I was ready to show compassion to Ingried, until I learned about the horrific hoax you concocted.


knitpresentgifts
since you claim to be so well informed, reveal what you know those who you want to convince that you are right and we are lying, reveal to them the truth, the whole truth and nothing but - I know that would be most embarrassing, wouldn't it because everything you post is a total fabrication. Have you NO shame at all?


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Huckleberry said:


> knitpresentgifts
> you would not know the truth if it bit you in the XXXxxxxXXXX.
> You have tried to malign, BrattyPatty, Ingried, Cheeky, alcameron, Huck, damemary. A perfect record you have for outright lying about everyone and twisting and turning the truth on top of all. Then you speak ugly about cheeky when she posted (mind you over a year ago and you had to dig it up) about losing her mother and all the pain related to it, now you malign Ingried in her grief. I am just keeping this up so God's record of you will be such that Hell can be the only eternal resting place for you. You gave me the invitation to it by telling me that God has an eye on us. Keep posting Devil.


1) you've told me repeatedly there is no Hell
2) I need the address and the payee for the checks to charity in lieu of flowers for Ingried.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Huckleberry said:


> KPG
> amazing how mindless you are.


Now there you've got *one* over me - two heads really are not better than one though. Correct Ingried, I mean Huckleberry?


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Huckleberry said:


> knitpresentgifts
> since you claim to be so well informed, reveal what you know those who you want to convince that you are right and we are lying, reveal to them the truth, the whole truth and nothing but - I know that would be most embarrassing, wouldn't it because everything you post is a total fabrication. Have you NO shame at all?


Already have. Waiting on you. Where have all the flowers gone .... seems you're out here all alone. I'll leave you two to yourself.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

These are the cupcakes I made today. Chocolate lovers will love these. I used Guittard chocolate

Ultimate Chocolate Cupcakes with Ganache Filling

Makes 12 cupcakes
Use a high quality bittersweet or semisweet chocolate for this recipe, such as one of the test kitchen's favorite baking chocolates, Callebaut Intense Dark Chocolate L-60-40NV or Ghirardelli Bittersweet Chocolate Baking Bar. Though we highly recommend the ganache filling, you can omit it for a more traditional cupcake. The cupcakes can be made up to 24 hours in advance and stored unfrosted in an airtight container.

INGREDIENTS
Ganache Filling
2ounces bittersweet chocolate , chopped fine (see note)
1/4cup heavy cream
1tablespoon confectioners' sugar
Chocolate Cupcakes
3ounces bittersweet chocolate , chopped fine (see note)
1/3cup (1 ounce) Dutch-processed cocoa
3/4cup hot coffee
3/4cup (4 1/8 ounces) bread flour
3/4cup (5 1/4 ounces) granulated sugar
1/2teaspoon table salt
1/2teaspoon baking soda
6tablespoons vegetable oil
2large eggs
2teaspoons white vinegar
1teaspoon vanilla extract
1recipe Frosting
INSTRUCTIONS
1. FOR GANACHE FILLING: Place chocolate, cream, and confectioners sugar in medium microwave-safe bowl. Heat in microwave on high power until mixture is warm to touch, 20 to 30 seconds. Whisk until smooth; transfer bowl to refrigerator and let stand until just chilled, no longer than 30 minutes.

2. FOR CUPCAKES: Adjust oven rack to middle position and heat oven to 350 degrees. Line standard-size muffin pan (cups have ½-cup capacity) with baking-cup liners. Place chocolate and cocoa in medium bowl. Pour hot coffee over mixture and whisk until smooth. Set in refrigerator to cool completely, about 20 minutes. Whisk flour, sugar, salt, and baking soda together in medium bowl; set aside.

3. Whisk oil, eggs, vinegar, and vanilla into cooled chocolate-cocoa mixture until smooth. Add flour mixture and whisk until smooth.

4. Divide batter evenly among muffin pan cups. Place one slightly rounded teaspoon ganache filling on top of each cupcake. Bake until cupcakes are set and just firm to touch, 17 to 19 minutes. Cool cupcakes in muffin pan on wire rack until cool enough to handle, about 10 minutes. Carefully lift each cupcake from muffin pan and set on wire rack. Cool to room temperature before frosting, about 1 hour.

5. TO FROST: Mound 2 to 3 tablespoons frosting on center of each cupcake. Using small icing spatula or butter knife, spread frosting to edge of cupcake, leaving slight mound in


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Done Cheeky. I really never expected the attacks on Ingried....and for the rest of us, for that matter. I am shocked.



Cheeky Blighter said:


> Please express my condolences to Ingried for me as well, damemary. I know you are very close to her.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Dirty Harry said:


> She lives @ 2 Weav... ...49 and the last two numbers of her phone number are 11. Now go away Tuesflight11 and stop angling to harass the bereaved. Or we'll start to think that you don't place any value on privacy.


Dirty Harry,
That's just an alternate address. Her real address is Hell.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Our friends are aware of what to do.

If you don't know......you must not be a friend. Easy Peasy.



knitpresentgifts said:


> Oops, dear, there is another of your screw-ups. What to do? Damemary is receiving checks and donations to send flowers to Ingried. (well - you)
> 
> Didn't you know? You've told us damemary is very close to Ingried, closer than you, yet damemary is collecting monies to buy Ingried flowers. You should let the dame know so the checks are written to a charity instead. I'll let Medusa know too, as she and I have spoken about that very thing.
> 
> You really must do a better job lying to us.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

damemary said:


> Done Cheeky. I really never expected the attacks on Ingried....and for the rest of us, for that matter. I am shocked.


Don't be, dame, this is the way the demon works. Pulling up posts from a year ago to purposely hurt is not unusual for this POS. Don't know who Dirty Harry is, but I applaud you for exposing who this serpent really is. I knew it all along. You should see it's fb pic. ugh!
Funny how it calls everyone else liars when it is the biggest liar that ever stalked the earth.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I've always heard not to post private information online. Some people do. Warning.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Bazinga for now.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

alcameron said:


> These are the cupcakes I made today. Chocolate lovers will love these. I used Guittard chocolate
> 
> Ultimate Chocolate Cupcakes with Ganache Filling
> 
> ...


alcameron
Thank you. Sounds wonderful. May I share that with a friend? He is the Baker in their household and always searching for new Recipes.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Cut the crap, no one is so stupid to believe your stories. BTW; you treat everyone in an awful way. I was ready to show compassion to Ingried, until I learned about the horrific hoax you concocted about yourself.


 What hoax? I want to see proof of this supposed staged death you rant on about. Prove your words, serpent!


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

BrattyPatty said:


> Dirty Harry,
> That's just an alternate address. Her real address is Hell.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Already have. Waiting on you. Where have all the flowers gone .... seems you're out here all alone. I'll leave you two to yourself.


No you haven't proved a damned thing, except that you are one sick individual.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> BrattyPatty
> you are right.


I know I am right, Huck, about a lot of things when it comes to this demon. Dirty Harry is right too.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> knitpresentgifts
> putting her in jeopardy so your dastardly attacks can become very personal ones? Not in your lifetime.


She is really going over the edge here, Huck. I believe the message from Ingried was make a donation to your favorite charity. Not one charity in particular.
Who does she think she is to come in here and try to take over donations? I'll keep repeating, she is one sick individual, and ugly to boot!


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Oops, dear, there is another of your screw-ups. What to do? Damemary is receiving checks and donations to send flowers to Ingried. (well - you)
> 
> Didn't you know? You've told us damemary is very close to Ingried, closer than you, yet damemary is collecting monies to buy Ingried flowers. You should let the dame know so the checks are written to a charity instead. I'll let Medusa know too, as she and I have spoken about that very thing.
> 
> You really must do a better job lying to us.


Same goes for you too, Demon! Dame is not accepting checks.
You may think you know what is going on, but in reality you haven't a clue.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Now there you've got *one* over me - two heads really are not better than one though. Correct Ingried, I mean Huckleberry?


Huck, she is so confused, LOL and starting to sound very mixed up. I have this picture of this extremely ugly woman who is making these posts. I would post it, but don't want to scare anybody here. She was definitely beaten with an ugly stick, or perhaps her husbands drum sticks.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> KPG
> Hello Satan. Your endless obsession with some people is psychotic. Get treatment. Country Bumpkins can you get an exorcist to cleanse this person?


Bratty was not trying to carry out any hoax. This is one lying psycho.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

BrattyPatty said:


> No you haven't proved a damned thing, except that you are one sick individual.


BrattyPatty
Huck's phone on the fritz again. Getting a new server. What a drag. May go for a new number while we are at it.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> Cheeky and friends
> I found some shoes to wear instead of flipflops. I will send a picture so that you won't die laughing when I come with them. They just about glow in the dark. Kind of cute really.


Oh, how funny! We won't lose you at night then lol


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> BrattyPatty
> phone on the fritz again. Getting a new server. What a drag.


Yes it is. I hate being electronically disconnected. Call me when it's back up, okay?


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

We already know she doesn't, Harry. She has no manners, no humility, no brain, and definitely no looks either. She's ugly from the inside out. Poor thing!


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> BrattyPatty
> Huck's phone on the fritz again. Getting a new server. What a drag. May go for a new number while we are at it.


I can't say I blame you with that psychotic stalker hunting you.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

BrattyPatty said:


> Oh, how funny! We won't lose you at night then lol


BrattyPatty
I shall give you no excuse for losing me. Picture coming up on Avatar in a minute or so. Hubby does not believe that I will wear those. Why not, nobody knows me where we are going. Just need to behave well, that's all.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Now there you've got *one* over me - two heads really are not better than one though. Correct Ingried, I mean Huckleberry?


What's that you say Cherf/KPG/Tuesflight11? wow, there is a 3 headed serpent sliming up our thread.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> BrattyPatty
> I shall give you no excuse for losing me. Picture coming up on Avatar in a minute or so. Hubby does not believe that I will wear those. Why not, nobody knows me where we are going. Just need to behave well, that's all.


When we get to the lake we don't have to behave at all! However, if we lose you in the casino, we'll just look for the shoes.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

Janeway said:


> So sad as we do love them so much!


Jane so sorry to hear about your kitty. We have two here and they are such wonderful pets. We have had others that have been sick and died and it is so hard. They are a part of the family. Keep her close and comfort her and hopefully that will offer you some comfort too.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> Cheeky
> I like red Wine mixed with Champagne and also red Wine mixed with sparkling Juice.


That does sound more to my liking Huck.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

BrattyPatty said:


> She is really going over the edge here, Huck. I believe the message from Ingried was make a donation to your favorite charity. Not one charity in particular.
> Who does she think she is to come in here and try to take over donations? I'll keep repeating, she is one sick individual, and ugly to boot!


BrattyPatty
.".in lieu of flowers........favorite charity" is what was said in the offical announcement. 
You are right, KPG is REALLY sick. Never seen anything like that in all of my life and I have met some strange creatures. Oh well, that is her problem not ours.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> BrattyPatty
> I shall give you no excuse for losing me. Picture coming up on Avatar in a minute or so. Hubby does not believe that I will wear those. Why not, nobody knows me where we are going. Just need to behave well, that's all.


Love the shoes!! They look comfy


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

BrattyPatty said:


> She is really going over the edge here, Huck. I believe the message from Ingried was make a donation to your favorite charity. Not one charity in particular.
> Who does she think she is to come in here and try to take over donations? I'll keep repeating, she is one sick individual, and ugly to boot!


BrattyPatty
Anyone trying to set up collections is fraudulent. Ingried has no personal needs. She is well taken care of. He was well insured and the Estate is debt free. Damemary may even have more info than I however this should suffice. No other personal info. to be revealed.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

BrattyPatty said:


> Love the shoes!! They look comfy


BrattyPatty
They really glow. Will have to put some ribbons in yet. They will see me coming. Won't need reflectors on the pedals when riding a bike in the dark either.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Huck, what is it with Janeway? Why is she so convinced that we are not getting together? I heard her mention money, but I have to laugh. Let her have her fun, for we will be having ours in 5 days! (It's now Friday here) Cheeky and I will be at the airport with Brad to greet you and get us back to the hotel.The flights arrivals are not too far apart.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

BrattyPatty said:


> What's that you say Cherf/KPG/Tuesflight11? wow, there is a 3 headed serpent sliming up our thread.


BrattyPatty
Does it not seem like we are dealing with a kid rather than an adult? Such childish postings. Something is out of alinement with her. Screwed up is actually a better way to describe it.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> BrattyPatty
> They really glow. Will have to put some ribbons in yet. They will see me coming. Won't need reflectors on the pedals when riding a bike in the dark either.


No you won't! LOL Believe it or not, I found a pair of flip flops with arches. They are the most comfortable flip flops that I have ever worn. They aren't as pretty as your shoes though. I got to wear them up at the lake.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

BrattyPatty said:


> Huck, what is it with Janeway? Why is she so convinced that we are not getting together? I heard her mention money, but I have to laugh. Let her have her fun, for we will be having ours in 5 days! (It's now Friday here) Cheeky and I will be at the airport with Brad to greet you and get us back to the hotel.The flights arrivals are not too far apart.


BrattyPatty
Janeway has some real problems and cannot imagine that people could afford such trips. It is really rather affordable with all of the perks given to us do to your generosity.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

BrattyPatty said:


> No you won't! LOL Believe it or not, I found a pair of flip flops with arches. They are the most comfortable flip flops that I have ever worn. They aren't as pretty as your shoes though. I got to wear them up at the lake.


BrattyPatty
flipflops with arches? What do you know. But I bet mine were cheaper (will tell you in person). Reduced, reduced and more reduced. I guess the glow as not popular. Just right for our occasion. Could probably hail a Taxi with them at night.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> BrattyPatty
> Janeway has some real problems and cannot imagine that people could afford such trips. It is really rather affordable with all of the perks given to us do to your generosity.


I couldn't pass up the chance, Huck. Free place to stay on the lake, my hubby and I stay at a certain hotel chain when we travel so we have gold points to get discounts on the rooms and 1 free room. 
Flights can be cheap if you do your homework. When my BIL died I flew roundtrip to Vegas for $233.00.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

CAtch up with you all tomorrow! Bazinga


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

BrattyPatty said:


> I couldn't pass up the chance, Huck. Free place to stay on the lake, my hubby and I stay at a certain hotel chain when we travel so we have gold points to get discounts on the rooms and 1 free room.
> Flights can be cheap if you do your homework. When my BIL died I flew roundtrip to Vegas for $233.00.


BrattyPFatty
That Air Fare was really low. You are right, a little homework can save a lot of money. There still are some Junkets also and one pays only the Tax and sometimes a very small fee.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Huck! Love your shoes. Do they come in other colors? hugs


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I'm so excited. I feel like I'm going to knitting camp.



BrattyPatty said:


> Huck, what is it with Janeway? Why is she so convinced that we are not getting together? I heard her mention money, but I have to laugh. Let her have her fun, for we will be having ours in 5 days! (It's now Friday here) Cheeky and I will be at the airport with Brad to greet you and get us back to the hotel.The flights arrivals are not too far apart.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Immature. Not rational. Bully. Yep, it does sound like a kid crying out for attention. But, in this case, I refuse to try to help.



Huckleberry said:


> BrattyPatty
> Does it not seem like we are dealing with a kid rather than an adult? Such childish postings. Something is out of alinement with her. Screwed up is actually a better way to describe it.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Dame! I have missed you for the last couple of days. I can't believe we are only 5 days away from our fun get together. I am excited, too!
Cheeky and I have worked on the itinerary. You guys are in for some fun! As are Cheeky and me.

The lake is warm enough to swim in and has no "scum" on it.
It usually gets that stuff towards the middle of AUG thru Sept. I will be in swimming every morning. It's the only other excercise that I can do besides walking. We have a paddle boat, jet skis kayaks, a ski boat and a pontoon at our disposal. The pontoon is fun for cruising the lake and has a canopy for the day to shade us from the sun. Party boat!!

I figured that we will be eating out every meal while in the cities, so I thought we can pick up groceries on the way to the lake. Fresh fruit, yogurt, munchies, etc. I think with as many of us that will be there, we can all work on the dinners. What do you think?


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Bazinga!


----------



## Lolly12 (Oct 10, 2012)

WTH


----------



## medusa (Nov 20, 2012)

Janeway said:


> Apology accepted as it is much better to be civil to each other. I'm sure you are a lovely lady as well as others on this thread, but most only want to spray us with hateful words.
> 
> All of us have feelings & some words cut to the bone for no reason other than we believe in different politics.
> 
> ...


I am so sorry - I know what it is like to lose a beloved animal - I lost 4 of my cats within a two year period and then my dog the following year. I know what a terrible time this is for you and I wish it could be easier. She is beautiful girl and I am sure she loves you very much!


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Lolly12 said:


> WTH


I get what you're saying. Welcome to Loonyville! 

Where people have not only multiple names but multiple personalties and bury the living in Europe only to travel with the dead days later to MN.

They're a low budget and brains kind of group, but they don't hurt themselves.

We hear regularly from the original serpent too.

Yep - phenomenally entertaining and all happening right here on this thread!

BTW: don't send flowers for the deceased - send meds


----------



## Brianna9301 (Aug 18, 2011)

Sorry to butt into the conversation, but, what is going on? I'm a little confused....


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Rather than take anyone's word for it, take time to read the last week's posts. I assume you've been gone for awhile.



Brianna9301 said:


> Sorry to butt into the conversation, but, what is going on? I'm a little confused....


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Brianna9301 said:


> Sorry to butt into the conversation, but, what is going on? I'm a little confused....


So are the L.O.L.L. members/creators/posters of this thread. :shock:


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

damemary said:


> Rather than take anyone's word for it, take time to read the last week's posts. I assume you've been gone for awhile.


damemary, Please take good care of the bereaved while she joins you in the sun and fun.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

I think doing our own cooking at the cabin is the way to go. When I got together with my HS girlfriends last year we all took turns doing meals and it was a lot of fun. Then we all helped out with clean up. I was also thinking we could knit squares for the afghan project while we are up there. Something to do at night together just talk, knit and relax if we don't want to play games or do something else. DH is making his plans too while I am away. He will be doing some day trips by train with some of his train buddies. They go to Northtown yards and often get to cab it (ride in the locomotive) as lots of the Burlington Northern engineers know them. They are like a bunch of little kids. He might as well have some fun too. The cats will get to sleep on my side of the bed so they will be very happy campers.


----------



## GWPlver (Mar 15, 2013)

damemary said:


> What's your favorite cocktail?


Margarita on the rocks with salt and add Grand Marnier, please!!! Stirred - not shaken.


----------



## GWPlver (Mar 15, 2013)

alcameron said:


> These are the cupcakes I made today. Chocolate lovers will love these. I used Guittard chocolate
> 
> Ultimate Chocolate Cupcakes with Ganache Filling
> 
> ...


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Lolly12 (Oct 10, 2012)

knitpresentgifts said:


> I get what you're saying. Welcome to Loonyville!
> 
> Where people have not only multiple names but multiple personalties and bury the living in Europe only to travel with the dead days later to MN.
> 
> ...


Wow,you made me giggle,love your post.I don't mind visiting looneyville sometimes, it breaks up the monoteny of the day

Lololololol :-D :-D


----------



## GWPlver (Mar 15, 2013)

Lolly12 said:


> WTH


About what?


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Lolly12 said:


> Wow,you made me giggle,love your post.I don't mind visiting looneyville sometimes, it breaks up the monoteny of the day
> 
> Lololololol :-D :-D


My pleasure, Lolly12.  Nice to meet you. I'm not from Loonyville, just passing through and got caught at the stop light.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I'm so delighted how well this spur of the moment idea came together.

Thanks for all the work you've done. Do you feel like a concierge?



Cheeky Blighter said:


> I think doing our own cooking at the cabin is the way to go. When I got together with my HS girlfriends last year we all took turns doing meals and it was a lot of fun. Then we all helped out with clean up. I was also thinking we could knit squares for the afghan project while we are up there. Something to do at night together just talk, knit and relax if we don't want to play games or do something else. DH is making his plans too while I am away. He will be doing some day trips by train with some of his train buddies. They go to Northtown yards and often get to cab it (ride in the locomotive) as lots of the Burlington Northern engineers know them. They are like a bunch of little kids. He might as well have some fun too. The cats will get to sleep on my side of the bed so they will be very happy campers.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> I think doing our own cooking at the cabin is the way to go. When I got together with my HS girlfriends last year we all took turns doing meals and it was a lot of fun. Then we all helped out with clean up. I was also thinking we could knit squares for the afghan project while we are up there. Something to do at night together just talk, knit and relax if we don't want to play games or do something else. DH is making his plans too while I am away. He will be doing some day trips by train with some of his train buddies. They go to Northtown yards and often get to cab it (ride in the locomotive) as lots of the Burlington Northern engineers know them. They are like a bunch of little kids. He might as well have some fun too. The cats will get to sleep on my side of the bed so they will be very happy campers.


Cheeky
I am all for home cooking and a couple of elaborate meals out. My hubby is going to hang out with his Tennis buddies.

I had word from Ingried. They are on the way to Switzerland to visit Relatives. She also is revisiting places she had been to many times with her husband. He so much loved that part of the World. Her Son and his Family are with her.
Damemary she will be writing to you tonight her time. (7 hours difference)


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

damemary said:


> Huck! Love your shoes. Do they come in other colors? hugs


damemary
they came in pink as well but not my size. Would have liked green but not available.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Brianna9301 said:


> Sorry to butt into the conversation, but, what is going on? I'm a little confused....


Brianna9301
stay tuned, the confusion will increase. Some are here just to disturb.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I'm going to look today. Do you mind? Are they lace ups? hugs



Huckleberry said:


> damemary
> they came in pink as well but not my size. Would have liked green but not available.


----------



## Lolly12 (Oct 10, 2012)

knitpresentgifts said:


> My pleasure, Lolly12.  Nice to meet you. I'm not from Loonyville, just passing through and got caught at the stop light.


Hahahahahaha,be careful in winter,sometimes there is so much snow that you get stuck in this location. Lol

:-D :-D


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Lolly12 said:


> Hahahahahaha,be careful in winter,sometimes there is so much snow that you get stuck in this location. Lol
> 
> :-D :-D


How very perceptive of you. There _is_ lots of talk about Hell freezing over here in Loonyville.

(Loonyville abuts Minnesota, Missouri, Arizona and California primarily just so you'll know.)  Got that straight from the source(s), I mean serpent(s).


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

I think I put on a couple pounds just reading Andrea's receipe.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

damemary said:


> I'm so delighted how well this spur of the moment idea came together.
> 
> Thanks for all the work you've done. Do you feel like a concierge?


Happy to do it damemary. I have already started packing. I am going to try to pack light but I always say that and take much more than I need. Kittys are laying in my suitcase. I think they are going to try to stowaway.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

Hi Lolly - Are you interested in Liberal politics in the U.S.? We have a lot of fun on this thread and you are welcome to join us. If you are a Conservative there home base is D&P and they seem to have a nice time over there. We all get together on S&O and express ourselves.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

damemary said:


> I'm going to look today. Do you mind? Are they lace ups? hugs


Since we will be doing a lot of walking I am going to stick with a pair I am comfortable in. They don't look the greatest but my feet need to be happy. Then everything else is good. :-D


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> Since we will be doing a lot of walking I am going to stick with a pair I am comfortable in. They don't look the greatest but my feet need to be happy. Then everything else is good. :-D


Me too, Cheeky. I don't go anywhere without my NB's. Great walking shoes! I will pack a dressy pair of sandals for the play. Other than that, flipflops for the lake. Remember that there is a combo washer/dryer in the house, so you really don't have to worry about packing too much.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> Me too, Cheeky. I don't go anywhere without my NB's. Great walking shoes! I will pack a dressy pair of sandals for the play. Other than that, flipflops for the lake. Remember that there is a combo washer/dryer in the house, so you reslly don't have to worry about packing too much.


I forgot we can do laundry up there. Thanks for the reminder. I'll bring some laundry soap with and some Bounce that I can share. I wonder if we are still going to have this awful heat when we go? I talked to my Dad this morning and even way up there it has been getting really warm. They had heavy wind gusts and really bad storms up there last night so it has cooled it down at least for awhile.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> I forgot we can do laundry up there. Thanks for the reminder. I'll bring some laundry soap with and some Bounce that I can share. I wonder if we are still going to have this awful heat when we go? I talked to my Dad this morning and even way up there it has been getting really warm. They had heavy wind gusts and really bad storms up there last night so it has cooled it down at least for awhile.


If it is really hot, what better place to be than at the lake? We have the pontoon to cruise the lake on. It's always a little bit cooler by the water and the house is air conditioned. There is a ceiling fan in every room, sans bathrooms. There is a neighbor 2 houses down who offers her basement in case of severe weather. She is a really sweet woman. 
I just came inside. I had to go out and mist the flowers. Poor things are just wilting in the heat. I had my sheets out on the clothesline and they were dried in 20 min. It's windy here today.
I am hoping for a break in this heat.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

damemary said:


> I'm going to look today. Do you mind? Are they lace ups? hugs


damemary
Do not mind at all. We girls here often wear some of the same items. Have become known for it. 
They are lace ups but could be worn without laces. Interesting how they are made. They look like the Tennis Shoes of the past. I still like those. Am not too much into sneakers, just for yard work. Just my preference. Hubby likes sneakers for casual wear.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

I will be talking to Brad tonight. Please send me an email with your flight details.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

BrattyPatty said:


> I will be talking to Brad tonight. Please send me an email with your flight details.


BrattyPatty
will do if I can read it. May have to confirm with the Airline. Just spilled Coffee all over some papers in a Basket.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> If it is really hot, what better place to be than at the lake? We have the pontoon to cruise the lake on. It's always a little bit cooler by the water and the house is air conditioned. There is a ceiling fan in every room, sans bathrooms. There is a neighbor 2 houses down who offers her basement in case of severe weather. She is a really sweet woman.
> I just came inside. I had to go out and mist the flowers. Poor things are just wilting in the heat. I had my sheets out on the clothesline and they were dried in 20 min. It's windy here today.
> I am hoping for a break in this heat.


That's another thing I have to remember is a hat. Maybe I will just wear one of DH's baseball caps. I should make myself a list or I will forget something. Well at least the sheets dried fast. They smell so good when they are dried on the clothes line.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> I think doing our own cooking at the cabin is the way to go. When I got together with my HS girlfriends last year we all took turns doing meals and it was a lot of fun. Then we all helped out with clean up. I was also thinking we could knit squares for the afghan project while we are up there. Something to do at night together just talk, knit and relax if we don't want to play games or do something else. DH is making his plans too while I am away. He will be doing some day trips by train with some of his train buddies. They go to Northtown yards and often get to cab it (ride in the locomotive) as lots of the Burlington Northern engineers know them. They are like a bunch of little kids. He might as well have some fun too. The cats will get to sleep on my side of the bed so they will be very happy campers.


That's a great idea, Cheeky. I have my project bag packed, but I can throw in a few extra skeins for squares or pick up a few as we LYS hop. There are 2 smaller LYS here but they do carry beautiful yarns. 1 of the shops is 2/3 quilting shop.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> That's another thing I have to remember is a hat. Maybe I will just wear one of DH's baseball caps. I should make myself a list or I will forget something. Well at least the sheets dried fast. They smell so good when they are dried on the clothes line.


I love the fresh scent. So does hubby. He said he will doing projects around the house while I am gone. I told him I would rather he get together with his brother and go fishing. He could use the relaxation.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> That's a great idea, Cheeky. I have my project bag packed, but I can throw in a few extra skeins for squares or pick up a few as we LYS hop. There are 2 smaller LYS here but they do carry beautiful yarns. 1 of the shops is 2/3 quilting shop.


Talking about laundry, I have some that is calling my name.
Bazinga!


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Bazinga!


----------



## Lolly12 (Oct 10, 2012)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> Hi Lolly - Are you interested in Liberal politics in the U.S.? We have a lot of fun on this thread and you are welcome to join us. If you are a Conservative there home base is D&P and they seem to have a nice time over there. We all get together on S&O and express ourselves.


 I'm not interested in the politics of any country ,religion as well. Let's just say my dad is Irish,an orangeman and Liberal. Over the years I have listened to his debates, rantings and ravings,arguments and seen fist fights, I'm very turned off by it all,and when there's drink involved it's like WW3. Haha. Thank God he has mellowed and doesn't drink anymore .Any family occasion, actually there doesn't need to be an occasion for drink in an Irish family( no offence to any Irish out there.)
So my eyes glaze over at the mention of either.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Huckleberry said:


> I had word from Ingried. They are on the way to Switzerland to visit Relatives. She also is revisiting places she had been to many times with her husband. He so much loved that part of the World. Her Son and his Family are with her.
> Damemary she will be writing to you tonight her time. (7 hours difference)


Really Huckleberry? Can you and your buds please stop with the stupid charade. Ingried is from Germany and her husband a US Veteran. Why would her husband request to be buried in Europe. He would not nor could not more than likely. Stop tarnishing the reputations of all USA Veterans.

Also, Ingried would not be checking in with a KP web buddy (you posted you _just met_ Ingried on-line recently) during her mourning period from overseas no less.

Time is up, drop your lies and this faux story and enjoy your trip.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

That's a bummer, Huck. Email me when you get the info.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

Lolly12 said:


> I'm not interested in the politics of any country ,religion as well. Let's just say my dad is Irish,an orangeman and Liberal. Over the years I have listened to his debates, rantings and ravings,arguments and seen fist fights, I'm very turned off by it all,and when there's drink involved it's like WW3. Haha. Thank God he has mellowed and doesn't drink anymore .Any family occasion, actually there doesn't need to be an occasion for drink in an Irish family( no offence to any Irish out there.)
> So my eyes glaze over at the mention of either.


Thanks for your honest and forthright reply, Lolly


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

http://wardsauto.com/blog/dear-taxpayer-your-auto-bailout-loan-repaid-interest - 103k -

Good news from the U.S. auto makers. 
They have paid off their loans with interest to the Federal government and are once again selling cars and competitive with other auto manufacturers. Thousands of jobs were saved in and around Detroit and thousands of others jobs were saved in the surrounding Midwest in businesses that supply the auto manufacturing business.

http://www.nbcnews.com/business/reports-detroit-files-bankruptcy-6C10678946 - -

Bad news for the City of Detroit
Next step towards recovery in Michigan is for the City of Detroit to pull itself out of the mess it is in and they have decided to 
file bankruptcy, the largest city to ever do so, said Republican Governor Rick Snyder. He said this has been a problem six decades in the making and when creditors would not settle with the city he said it was the only option left. This will give the city of Detroit a clean start so it can get it's house in order.


----------



## Lolly12 (Oct 10, 2012)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> Thanks for your honest and forthright reply, Lolly


Got carried away lol, have a great weekend


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

Lolly12 said:


> Got carried away lol, have a great weekend


You have a great weekend as well :thumbup:


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

BrattyPatty said:


> That's a bummer, Huck. Email me when you get the info.


BraPa
all on


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Huckleberry said:


> BraPa
> all on


BrattyPatty
sorry for the prev. perhaps confusing post. Got coffee onto my Comp. as well and am using someone-else's. Will be fine shortly. Keyboard is being replaced.
Sent you my Flight info.

Huck is getting periodic info. from ..........'s ............... she says that the family is thanking everyone for all of the kind words. Kids sure know how to keep in touch with the world.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Lolly12 said:


> Got carried away lol, have a great weekend


Welcome as your quotes are enjoyable to read. Hope you stay around if only to read this thread. The Democrats think they are smarter than the average Joe & they are right and others are wrong. So the bickering goes on & on & on. Mostly they say we don't have a brain, we are dumb, stupid, cannot read or comprehend or show a raid can, & spray air fresheners they say we stink!

They make fun of me because I'm an American Native Indian but they are black women! Go figure!

The trip they talk about is a farce not a real trip as they say they won't post pictures. Huck is saying Ingried's husband died which is not true it Damemary is collecting checks to send flowers! This is quit the political soap-opera with lots of drama! Hang around.


----------



## peacegoddess (Jan 28, 2013)

Janeway said:


> Welcome as your quotes are enjoyable to read. Hope you stay around if only to read this thread. The Democrats think they are smarter than the average Joe & they are right and others are wrong. So the bickering goes on & on & on. Mostly they say we don't have a brain, we are dumb, stupid, cannot read or comprehend or show a raid can, & spray air fresheners they say we stink!
> 
> They make fun of me because I'm an American Native Indian but they are black women! Go figure!
> 
> The trip they talk about is a farce not a real trip as they say they won't post pictures. Huck is saying Ingried's husband died which is not true it Damemary is collecting checks to send flowers! This is quit the political soap-opera with lots of drama! Hang around.


Janeway, I am curious as to how you can be so definite about someone's ethnicity have members of LOLL declared their ethnicity to you? I know I have not.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Just ignore her peacegoddess. The rest of us do.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Welcome as your quotes are enjoyable to read. Hope you stay around if only to read this thread. The Democrats think they are smarter than the average Joe & they are right and others are wrong. So the bickering goes on & on & on. Mostly they say we don't have a brain, we are dumb, stupid, cannot read or comprehend or show a raid can, & spray air fresheners they say we stink!
> 
> They make fun of me because I'm an American Native Indian but they are black women! Go figure!
> 
> The trip they talk about is a farce not a real trip as they say they won't post pictures. Huck is saying Ingried's husband died which is not true it Damemary is collecting checks to send flowers! This is quit the political soap-opera with lots of drama! Hang around.


IGNORE


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

DH's tackling jobs around the house too. Treats all around.



BrattyPatty said:


> I love the fresh scent. So does hubby. He said he will doing projects around the house while I am gone. I told him I would rather he get together with his brother and go fishing. He could use the relaxation.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Cheeky and friends

yes for dinner


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Love the hat, Huck! You should wear that to the theater next weekend.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

BrattyPatty said:


> Love the hat, Huck! You should wear that to the theater next weekend.


Patty
shall and shoes


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

The yellow shoes, Huck?


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

BrattyPatty said:


> The yellow shoes, Huck?


BrattyPatty
Love your Avatar.
Yellow shoes, who knows, don't be surprised if I would do that. Actually trying to decide if I should take the black ones with the silver or gold adornment. I have the choice. Shoes and Hats are a passion of mine.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> BrattyPatty
> Love your Avatar.
> Yellow shoes, who knows, don't be surprised if I would do that. Actually trying to decide if I should take the black ones with the silver or gold adornment. I have the choice. Shoes and Hats are a passion of mine.


One can't have too many shoes, Huck. But don't get Prada's. They are ugly! The Prada purses and handbags are beautiful, but the shoes leave a lot to be desired.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> One can't have too many shoes, Huck. But don't get Prada's. They are ugly! The Prada purses and handbags are beautiful, but the shoes leave a lot to be desired.


Hi Patty
My whole suitcase will be taken up by shoes. I love shoes!!


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

alcameron said:


> Hi Patty
> My whole suitcase will be taken up by shoes. I love shoes!!


Um, al? How about some clothes to match those shoes?! LOL


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> Um, al? How about some clothes to match those shoes?! LOL


Jeans, shoes, jeans, shoes, jeans, one "dress-up" outfit, jeans, capris, shorts, jeans, shoes, sandals, jeans, shoes
Mosquito repellent
Tick repellent
Forgot tops


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

Can't forget my hoodies!


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

alcameron said:


> Jeans, shoes, jeans, shoes, jeans, one "dress-up" outfit, jeans, capris, shorts, jeans, shoes, sandals, jeans, shoes
> Mosquito repellent
> Tick repellent
> Forgot tops


LOL! Yes you did! :lol: :lol:


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

And my migraine medication


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

alcameron said:


> And my migraine medication


Hopefully you won't need it while you are here.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> Hopefully you won't need it while you are here.


I hope not, but I never know when it'll happen. Sometimes if the weather is changing---like before a thunderstorm--I might get a headache. Barometric pressure changes.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

BrattyPatty said:


> One can't have too many shoes, Huck. But don't get Prada's. They are ugly! The Prada purses and handbags are beautiful, but the shoes leave a lot to be desired.


Patty
pradas are for "special ladies'. Know what I mean!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

peacegoddess said:


> Janeway, I am curious as to how you can be so definite about someone's ethnicity have members of LOLL declared their ethnicity to you? I know I have not.


No you have not declared your race as it does not matter, but others have made statement to make me think about their race. I don't care if some of you are "green" people from outer space just do not understand why they are so hateful & degrading with words.

I may not be the sharpest knife in the drawer, but I'm not dumb or stupid either as it is constantly said to me.

Chatty & Bratty & others have made fun of the fact that I'm on Oxygen because of ill health--how low can a person go as we do not know what our health will be towards the end of our lives. They say get the chair leg off the hose, Janie! How do you justify those words?

Most of the time you are nice, but you also carry a large knife that cuts deeply with words. I don't understand why the lefties are so hateful as "nothing" can be discussed without the lefties flying off the handle.

Maybe you can explain this problem to me!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> Just ignore her peacegoddess. The rest of us do.


It is easy to ignore you too.,


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> Patty
> pradas are for "special ladies'. Know what I mean!


Bazinga for now, Ladies. Maybe I'll be back later.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

alcameron said:


> Can't forget my hoodies!


They are good to have along at night. Keeps the skeeters out of your ears


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Bazinga!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

medusa said:


> I am so sorry - I know what it is like to lose a beloved animal - I lost 4 of my cats within a two year period and then my dog the following year. I know what a terrible time this is for you and I wish it could be easier. She is beautiful girl and I am sure she loves you very much!


Sorry to read of all the loss of your animals--we do love them dearly.


----------



## peacegoddess (Jan 28, 2013)

Janeway said:


> No you have not declared your race as it does not matter, but others have made statement to make me think about their race. I don't care if some of you are "green" people from outer space just do not understand why they are so hateful & degrading with words.
> 
> I may not be the sharpest knife in the drawer, but I'm not dumb or stupid either as it is constantly said to me.
> 
> ...


Janeway, If race does not matter then why did you declare in a post that others on this thread are black?

Have you ever heard the old saying about people in glass houses? Your words are often as sharp as anyone's.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

!


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

BrattyPatty said:


> !


Pattty
Republicans: Bingo
woruld like to write morue bnruty tyghis tyghibngh is goivmgh hatywirue. will ghavme tyo gho tyo tyghe otygheru covmprutyeruru.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

No tops? If you say so. We can go to Hooters and show them what real ones look like. Onward.



alcameron said:


> Jeans, shoes, jeans, shoes, jeans, one "dress-up" outfit, jeans, capris, shorts, jeans, shoes, sandals, jeans, shoes
> Mosquito repellent
> Tick repellent
> Forgot tops


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Perfect for cool or rainy days....or when you get out of the water. I love my hoodies.



alcameron said:


> Can't forget my hoodies!


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Maybe a gentle head and neck massage... and a nap. Sounds good to me.



alcameron said:


> I hope not, but I never know when it'll happen. Sometimes if the weather is changing---like before a thunderstorm--I might get a headache. Barometric pressure changes.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Ah, the confuser is at work tonight. When the new keyboard comes, try not to spill on it. hugs.



Huckleberry said:


> Pattty
> Republicans: Bingo
> woruld like to write morue bnruty tyghis tyghibngh is goivmgh hatywirue. will ghavme tyo gho tyo tyghe otygheru covmprutyeruru.


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

Believe me, you don't want to know.


Brianna9301 said:


> Sorry to butt into the conversation, but, what is going on? I'm a little confused....


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

I was on my way to the Lufornium and had to go through Looneyville. Stopped for a while and had a craigenmyer in the poitenarium before continuing to the Lufornium. The stop over made me a little late for my cufer regalian. But it was worth it to experience another form of humanity.



Lolly12 said:


> Wow,you made me giggle,love your post.I don't mind visiting looneyville sometimes, it breaks up the monoteny of the day
> 
> Lololololol :-D :-D


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

RUKnitting said:


> I was on my way to the Lufornium and had to go through Looneyville. Stopped for a while and had a craigenmyer in the poitenarium before continuing to the Lufornium. The stop over made me a little late for my cufer regalian. But it was worth it to experience another form of humanity.


 :XD: :thumbup:


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

damemary said:


> Ah, the confuser is at work tonight. When the new keyboard comes, try not to spill on it. hugs.


damemary
no chance. Look, the keyboard has resurected itself.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Cheeky and friends.
I am all set. Plenty of Groceries for hubby if he wants to bother and make a meal. Probably eats all meals at the club with his buddies. Papers ready, clothing laid out and ready to roll. Everything on the check list taken care of.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

peacegoddess said:


> Janeway, If race does not matter then why did you declare in a post that others on this thread are black?
> 
> Have you ever heard the old saying about people in glass houses? Your words are often as sharp as anyone's.


Ok got your message & I'm sorry to have mentioned any color & won't again. At the same time please tell your friends to stop picking on my race too.

Thanks, Jane


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

RUKnitting said:


> I was on my way to the Lufornium and had to go through Looneyville. Stopped for a while and had a craigenmyer in the poitenarium before continuing to the Lufornium. The stop over made me a little late for my cufer regalian. But it was worth it to experience another form of humanity.


Oh, cute :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

News flash! Had a note from Admin that sorry about not being able to log in this morning so here is your password.

I did not send such an email so changed my password immediately. Don't know why anyone would hack this account as everything is out in the open except my PM's. Even there is no information that is not said on his open forum!


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

This says it all. There is nothing to add. They are willfully destroying our country and it doesn't have to happen.


Last week 216 Republicans voted to cut all funding for food stamps from the farm bill. They knew it would face a White House veto, but they passed it anyway. It was a statement of identity. This is who they are. 

This is The GOP 

Campaign for America's Future will launch a new website (thisisthegop.org) full of these statements of identity by the GOP. Every one of their cruel, pointless bills that come up for a roll call vote will be put in a jar and neatly labeled for their constituents to see.

The freak show meets the mean show. Forced vaginal ultrasounds. Cuts to food stamps. Show me your papers. Step right up. Meet the GOP, the party that never could dance and still has no soul.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

I think we have done most everything we needed to do so we will have smooth sailing when we all get together. I am really excited to meet those of you in person that I have not already met. If you have any questions that pop up please let Patty or I know and we will be able to help you.


----------



## peacegoddess (Jan 28, 2013)

Janeway said:


> Ok got your message & I'm sorry to have mentioned any color & won't again. At the same time please tell your friends to stop picking on my race too.
> 
> Thanks, Jane


Janeway, I have never seen a derogatory reference to Native Americans. I admit I do not always read pages and pages to catch up when I have been off KP for a period of time.


----------



## medusa (Nov 20, 2012)

Ladies, have a wonderful time!!!


----------



## aw9358 (Nov 1, 2011)

medusa said:


> Ladies, have a wonderful time!!!


Seconded. I'm green, unlike my garden.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

aw9358 said:


> Seconded. I'm green, unlike my garden.


LOL Anne, hubby just finished weeding mine. It was too green.

Medusa and Anne, I wish you could join us.
The weather has cooled a bit. We were actually able to open the windows last night. It got down to 56 degrees overnight.
Perfect sleepng weather! Hope it stays in the 70's as forcasted.

Once again, we all wish you could join us. We plan to make this an annual trip, so maybe next year?


----------



## medusa (Nov 20, 2012)

BrattyPatty said:


> LOL Anne, hubby just finished weeding mine. It was too green.
> 
> Medusa and Anne, I wish you could join us.
> The weather has cooled a bit. We were actually able to open the windows last night. It got down to 56 degrees overnight.
> ...


It sounds like a plan to me! Yesterday it was 102 F here with about 90% humidity - it is allegedly going to break toady. I have to go to Weather.com to see an update. Have a fun time and safe traveling - we'll catch up during the week!


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> This says it all. There is nothing to add. They are willfully destroying our country and it doesn't have to happen.
> 
> Last week 216 Republicans voted to cut all funding for food stamps from the farm bill. They knew it would face a White House veto, but they passed it anyway. It was a statement of identity. This is who they are.
> 
> ...


Thanks for sharing this, Cheeky and the site address. I wish I could say I am surprised by any of this, but it is par for the course with that party. 
Voting the foodstamps out of the Farm Bill won't pass the Senate, and if it does, President Obama will veto it as you mentioned. Just another waste of time and money.
They are doing their best to keep the poor down-trodden, and to put women back in the days of June Cleaver. What frightens me most is that there are women who approve of this.


----------



## medusa (Nov 20, 2012)

BrattyPatty said:


> Thanks for sharing this, Cheeky and the site address. I wish I could say I am surprised by any of this, but it is par for the course with that party.
> Voting the foodstamps out of the Farm Bill won't pass the Senate, and if it does, President Obama will veto it as you mentioned. Just another waste of time and money.
> They are doing their best to keep the poor down-trodden, and to put women back in the days of June Cleaver. What frightens me most is that there are women who approve of this.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

damemary said:


> No tops? If you say so. We can go to Hooters and show them what real ones look like. Onward.


 :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

medusa said:


> It sounds like a plan to me! Yesterday it was 102 F here with about 90% humidity - it is allegedly going to break toady. I have to go to Weather.com to see an update. Have a fun time and safe traveling - we'll catch up during the week!


Yes we will! Stay cool and stay hydrated!


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

!


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

Good one, Patty!


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

peacegoddess said:


> Janeway, I have never seen a derogatory reference to Native Americans. I admit I do not always read pages and pages to catch up when I have been off KP for a period of time.


There has been plenty of comments especially from Huck. I did say once that I was Dutch, Irish & Indian as I know how people still hate the American Native Indians. That is my children's nationality so Huck must have read as she has called me a liar & ask how did I increase my blood to become a full blooded ANI? I did not ask her if she was a full blooded Black person as it did not matter nor do I care if she is green & from space.

My parents were both full blooded American Native Apache Indian's so that is what my full race is but not my children.

Huck is just being hateful as she picks at anything as she must not have anything else to do but call people liers. I could care less & don't have to prove anything to her!

I get Cheeky & Bratty mixed up as what names, but they said bull feathers a lot which got under my skin. They both have made remarks that were slams about my race.

Thanks for asking.


----------



## peacegoddess (Jan 28, 2013)

BrattyPatty said:


> Thanks for sharing this, Cheeky and the site address. I wish I could say I am surprised by any of this, but it is par for the course with that party.
> Voting the foodstamps out of the Farm Bill won't pass the Senate, and if it does, President Obama will veto it as you mentioned. Just another waste of time and money.
> They are doing their best to keep the poor down-trodden, and to put women back in the days of June Cleaver. What frightens me most is that there are women who approve of this.


The farm bill is mostly a piece of crap anyway. Big money for corporate farms, hindrances to the small local family farms, hindrances for organic farmers...on and on.

Hey have a restful time.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

Thanks for your posts too Patty. The GOP has done a great job running Jesus out of Christianity and those men keep inserting themselves between women and their personal rights. What's up with those folks? The women accepting this is even more mind boggling.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Well, I can see you are being your usual hateful self today. Eat your heart out as I'm very happy today & have Jesus in my heart.

You do need a vacation so we will have peace & quiet while your bunch will be off KP--hurry up!


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

Thanks for all your good wishes while we are away. I am sure looking forward to it. I hope next year even more of us will be able to meet each other and get together for some good times and just relaxing.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> Thanks for your posts too Patty. The GOP has done a great job running Jesus out of Christianity and those men keep inserting themselves between women and their personal rights. What's up with those folks? The women accepting this is even more mind boggling.


It is Obo who has tried to run Christianity out of America--you people sure do spin the facts.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> Thanks for all your good wishes while we are away. I am sure looking forward to it. I hope next year even more of us will be able to meet each other and get together for some good times and just relaxing.


The peace & quiet will be such a blessing during your pretend trip so it will be the people on the right who will enjoy your absence.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

!


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> Thanks for all your good wishes while we are away. I am sure looking forward to it. I hope next year even more of us will be able to meet each other and get together for some good times and just relaxing.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## peacegoddess (Jan 28, 2013)

Janeway said:


> There has been plenty of comments especially from Huck. I did say once that I was Dutch, Irish & Indian as I know how people still hate the American Native Indians. That is my children's nationality so Huck must have read as she has called me a liar & ask how did I increase my blood to become a full blooded ANI? I did not ask her if she was a full blooded Black person as it did not matter nor do I care if she is green & from space.
> 
> My parents were both full blooded American Native Apache Indian's so that is what my full race is but not my children.
> 
> ...


So I am confused, if you once said you had Dutch and Irish plus Apache in you then turned around and said you are full blooded Apache, then which was the lie and does that make you a liar by your own definition of a liar?


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

peacegoddess said:


> The farm bill is mostly a piece of crap anyway. Big money for corporate farms, hindrances to the small local family farms, hindrances for organic farmers...on and on.
> 
> Hey have a restful time.


You are probably right, Peacegoddess. It is the small family farms and organic farms who should receive the subsidies.
Sustainable agriculture is the way to go these days.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

There is good news for Detroit auto makers and we taxpayers and bad news for the city of Detroit. It is also apparent that the Republicans can't tell the difference between the two entities. They mistakenly believe the auto industry loans failed and the city of Detroit's trying to file bankruptcy are all interconnected even though the Republican governor,Rick Snyder and other Republicans have said this is a problem six decades in the making. Once again it is all Obama's fault. According to what the governor said the decline of the city of Detroit began in the early 1950's. I was there in the early 1970's it was the worst urban decay I had ever seen and again in the late 1990's and it was even worse. It's sad that the Republican faithful can't count and sort the facts out in their minds.

http://wardsauto.com/blog/dear-taxpayer-your-auto-bailout-loan-repaid-interest - 103k -

Good news from the U.S. auto makers. 
They have paid off their loans with interest to the Federal government and are once again selling cars and competitive with other auto manufacturers. Thousands of jobs were saved in and around Detroit and thousands of others jobs were saved in the surrounding Midwest in businesses that supply the auto manufacturing business.

http://www.nbcnews.com/business/reports-detroit-files-bankruptcy-6C10678946 - -

Bad news for the City of Detroit
Next step towards recovery in Michigan is for the City of Detroit to pull itself out of the mess it is in and they have decided to 
file bankruptcy, the largest city to ever do so, said Republican Governor Rick Snyder. He said this has been a problem six decades in the making and when creditors would not settle with the city he said it was the only option left. This will give the city of Detroit a clean start so it can get it's house in order.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Bazinga for now! Have to go shopping for bookshelves. I am having a hard time trying to match the one I have, so 2 new ones and the old will go in another room. My book stock is catching up with my yarn stash!


----------



## medusa (Nov 20, 2012)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> There is good news for Detroit auto makers and we taxpayers and bad news for the city of Detroit. It is also apparent that the Republicans can't tell the difference between the two entities. They mistakenly believe the auto industry loans failed and the city of Detroit's trying to file bankruptcy are all interconnected even though the Republican governor,Rick Snyder and other Republicans have said this is a problem six decades in the making. Once again it is all Obama's fault. According to what the governor said the decline of the city of Detroit began in the early 1950's. I was there in the early 1970's it was the worst urban decay I had ever seen and again in the late 1990's and it was even worse. It's sad that the Republican faithful can't count and sort the facts out in their minds.
> 
> http://wardsauto.com/blog/dear-taxpayer-your-auto-bailout-loan-repaid-interest - 103k -
> 
> ...


Thank you for these two excellent articles!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

peacegoddess said:


> So I am confused, if you once said you had Dutch and Irish plus Apache in you then turned around and said you are full blooded Apache, then which was the lie and does that make you a liar by your own definition of a liar?


Oh, give me a break I thought you wanted to be friends.

I said that at first because of the way I know how people hate Indians--it was very clear but now you are calling me a liar--you are a very nasty person & I don't want anymore to say to you as you deceived me as I thought you were being nice. I'm so wrong so "don't" ever correspond to me ever again .


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

Thank you for these two excellent articles!

medusa

Your welcome, medusa. I think we need to celebrate the good news when it is there. We tend to dwell more on the negative.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Oh, give me a break I thought you wanted to be friends.
> 
> I said that at first because of the way I know how people hate Indians--it was very clear but now you are calling me a liar--you are a very nasty person & I don't want anymore to say to you as you deceived me as I thought you were being nice. I'm so wrong so "don't" ever correspond to me ever again .


Jane I have never said anything bad about Native Americans or any other ethnic group. I can't speak for anyone but myself but I would never do that. I respect all people who are good and decent and I expect others to treat me well in return. I don't think that is asking too much do you?


----------



## peacegoddess (Jan 28, 2013)

Janeway said:


> Oh, give me a break I thought you wanted to be friends.
> 
> I said that at first because of the way I know how people hate Indians--it was very clear but now you are calling me a liar--you are a very nasty person & I don't want anymore to say to you as you deceived me as I thought you were being nice. I'm so wrong so "don't" ever correspond to me ever again .


Why do you get a break for being false? Why would you presume that folks on LOLL would be against Native Americans? If anything the women on LOLL embrace ethnic diversity.

Janeway, I wonder if you choose to be hurt as it makes it easier for you not to deal with difficult questions.

Also, I did not call you a liar I just asked if by your definition of liar if that made you one.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> This says it all. There is nothing to add. They are willfully destroying our country and it doesn't have to happen.
> 
> Last week 216 Republicans voted to cut all funding for food stamps from the farm bill. They knew it would face a White House veto, but they passed it anyway. It was a statement of identity. This is who they are.
> 
> ...


Cheeky
Thak you very much. Love your new Avatar.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Bratty and friends.
Just to state facts, we like everyone except Liars. None of us ever spoke ill of Native Americans.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

BrattyPatty said:


> !


Bratty Patty
Would be so nice if some folks would be able to UNDERSTAND that. Too dense.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

Cheeky
Thak you very much. Love your new Avatar.

Huckleberry

Thanks Huck, I like your's too.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

Bazinga! Have some chores to do. I'll see you later.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Cheeky and Friends
the red Shoes are coming along. Looking good with dress Jeans. If anyone prefers a different color, just holler, got all of them and with different heights of heels. I prefer the higher ones since they make the legs look more beautiful. If you got it, flaunt it.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Definitely the red shoes, Huck! Those are hot!


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Bazinga for now! Hve to reload bookshelves, UGH!


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

BrattyPatty said:


> Bazinga for now! Hve to reload bookshelves, UGH!


BrattyPatty
see you a little later.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> There is good news for Detroit auto makers and we taxpayers and bad news for the city of Detroit. It is also apparent that the Republicans can't tell the difference between the two entities. They mistakenly believe the auto industry loans failed and the city of Detroit's trying to file bankruptcy are all interconnected even though the Republican governor,Rick Snyder and other Republicans have said this is a problem six decades in the making. Once again it is all Obama's fault. According to what the governor said the decline of the city of Detroit began in the early 1950's. I was there in the early 1970's it was the worst urban decay I had ever seen and again in the late 1990's and it was even worse. It's sad that the Republican faithful can't count and sort the facts out in their minds.
> 
> http://wardsauto.com/blog/dear-taxpayer-your-auto-bailout-loan-repaid-interest - 103k -
> 
> ...


I enjoyed reading these articles, Cheeky. Not necessarily about Detroit going bankrupt, but the auto industry is heartening at this time. Bail out paid back with interest! 
I don't agree with one of the bloggers who thought all who held stocks should be repaid. The same thing happened with Northwest Airlines. If you had investments in a company and it goes bankrupt, then that's all she wrote.

It saddens me to see a city who was thriving in industry have to file for bankruptcy. I can't believe how fast the population lessened. I do realize that the auto industry had everything to do with that.Hopefully this bankruptcy and someone with enough courage to restart their businesses in Detroit can help these people and this city get back on their feet again. The suicide rate is way too high and very painful to read.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I hope and pray that women stand up for themselves in the tradition of civil rights and suffrage and make their voices heard....from the mountains, to the praries, to the oceans, white with foam.....God bless America.



Cheeky Blighter said:


> This says it all. There is nothing to add. They are willfully destroying our country and it doesn't have to happen.
> 
> Last week 216 Republicans voted to cut all funding for food stamps from the farm bill. They knew it would face a White House veto, but they passed it anyway. It was a statement of identity. This is who they are.
> 
> ...


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Thank you both for all you've done. It will be so special to be together with kindred spirits. Looking forward to seeing you.



Cheeky Blighter said:


> I think we have done most everything we needed to do so we will have smooth sailing when we all get together. I am really excited to meet those of you in person that I have not already met. If you have any questions that pop up please let Patty or I know and we will be able to help you.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I wonder how many others judge people on the color of their skin. If you object to this practice, please make your thoughts known. 

It appears that some people see nothing wrong with judging a person by the color of their skin. Think that others are 'too sensitive.'

I find it offensive and I am white. Speak up. Tell us all your thoughts. Thank you.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Thanks, Medusa. We will think of you and other friends, and hope more of us will be able to go next time.

It will help if anyone possibly interested in a trip to meet KP friends, please include any ideas and restrictions you may have. It will help in planning the next one. Hugs.



medusa said:


> Ladies, have a wonderful time!!!


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Read the note to Medusa. We'd all love to meet you....complicated by geography.....but send your thoughts. In the meantime, we'll all meet on KP.



aw9358 said:


> Seconded. I'm green, unlike my garden.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I had to unplug the computer for a lightning storm. 

DH and I got in the car and drove around to see who got the most rain. Rain in the desert is a treat. 

The animals come out of hiding. I had a pair of lovebirds at the bird feeder this week. Bunnies in the backyard....all flowers and garden plants I wish to keep are in tall containers, but I still put leftover lettuce or spinach out on the flagstones. 

Let it rain....I'm singing and dancing in the rain.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I know how uncomfortable you must be in MA. Take care. Rent Dr. Zhivago and slurp a sippee. Fargo is good too. Send suggestions when you have some. Works in AZ.



medusa said:


> It sounds like a plan to me! Yesterday it was 102 F here with about 90% humidity - it is allegedly going to break toady. I have to go to Weather.com to see an update. Have a fun time and safe traveling - we'll catch up during the week!


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

It comes down to the vote. I still think there are many more that think our way. Stand up and be counted, or bear the results.



BrattyPatty said:


> Thanks for sharing this, Cheeky and the site address. I wish I could say I am surprised by any of this, but it is par for the course with that party.
> Voting the foodstamps out of the Farm Bill won't pass the Senate, and if it does, President Obama will veto it as you mentioned. Just another waste of time and money.
> They are doing their best to keep the poor down-trodden, and to put women back in the days of June Cleaver. What frightens me most is that there are women who approve of this.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Ignore.



Janeway said:


> There has been plenty of comments especially from Huck. I did say once that I was Dutch, Irish & Indian as I know how people still hate the American Native Indians. That is my children's nationality so Huck must have read as she has called me a liar & ask how did I increase my blood to become a full blooded ANI? I did not ask her if she was a full blooded Black person as it did not matter nor do I care if she is green & from space.
> 
> My parents were both full blooded American Native Apache Indian's so that is what my full race is but not my children.
> 
> ...


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Wouldn't the Suffragettes be proud? Not! Make your voices heard.



Cheeky Blighter said:


> Thanks for your posts too Patty. The GOP has done a great job running Jesus out of Christianity and those men keep inserting themselves between women and their personal rights. What's up with those folks? The women accepting this is even more mind boggling.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Dame,
It seems like Wednesday will never come. I am so excited to finally meet all of you who are coming. My hubby is keeping me grounded. I started to pack tonight and he said "Are you going to spend the whole trip ironing? I had to laugh and hung the clothes back up. Will be cooking and freezing some dinners for him, but he is very capable in the culinary arts. Brynn will be staying with her auntie during the day, so that's a worry gone.All loose ends are tied up. Now it's just sit and wait.
(((((COME ON WEDNESDAY))))))))!!!!!!!


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Great cartoon, Patty! Maybe GOP will get lost in vaginas. They're on their way.



BrattyPatty said:


> !


 :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Peacegoddess, your logic is impeccable.



peacegoddess said:


> So I am confused, if you once said you had Dutch and Irish plus Apache in you then turned around and said you are full blooded Apache, then which was the lie and does that make you a liar by your own definition of a liar?


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Mine's about even too. That's with regular Goodwill donations.



BrattyPatty said:


> Bazinga for now! Have to go shopping for bookshelves. I am having a hard time trying to match the one I have, so 2 new ones and the old will go in another room. My book stock is catching up with my yarn stash!


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

peacegoddess said:


> Why do you get a break for being false? Why would you presume that folks on LOLL would be against Native Americans? If anything the women on LOLL embrace ethnic diversity.
> 
> Janeway, I wonder if you choose to be hurt as it makes it easier for you not to deal with difficult questions.
> 
> Also, I did not call you a liar I just asked if by your definition of liar if that made you one.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

My favorite uncle, an avid reader, used to tell me stories of the settlement of this country and the injustices done to Native Americans. I was (and still am) ready to join them on the warpath. I've never changed my deep respect for them.

At the same time, I cannot understand anyone judging another by the color of their skin.

That's just who I am, and I see no reason to change.



Huckleberry said:


> Bratty and friends.
> Just to state facts, we like everyone except Liars. None of us ever spoke ill of Native Americans.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Ditto. My to do list keeps getting longer. I've decided to just make it fun. See you soon.



BrattyPatty said:


> Dame,
> It seems like Wednesday will never come. I am so excited to finally meet all of you who are coming. My hubby is keeping me grounded. I started to pack tonight and he said "Are you going to spend the whole trip ironing? I had to laugh and hung the clothes back up. Will be cooking and freezing some dinners for him, but he is very capable in the culinary arts. Brynn will be staying with her auntie during the day, so that's a worry gone.All loose ends are tied up. Now it's just sit and wait.
> (((((COME ON WEDNESDAY))))))))!!!!!!!


----------



## 333pet (Jun 26, 2013)

what is wrong with you people I can not understand what is going on but I do not wish to after reading all the reply may there be peace let it go God bless you all and this is days of our lives


----------



## peacegoddess (Jan 28, 2013)

damemary said:


> Peacegoddess, your logic is impeccable.


My philosophy classes are finally useful!


----------



## peacegoddess (Jan 28, 2013)

Margaret Atwood has a new book coming out in late August titled Maddadam/ It is a continuation of the Orax and Crake books. For once I will receive it quickly from the library. It pays to get up early and read the book review! Have any of you here on LOLL read the Orax and Crake books?


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

damemary said:


> I wonder how many others judge people on the color of their skin. If you object to this practice, please make your thoughts known.
> 
> It appears that some people see nothing wrong with judging a person by the color of their skin. Think that others are 'too sensitive.'
> 
> I find it offensive and I am white. Speak up. Tell us all your thoughts. Thank you.


damemary
I am totally against judging anyone by how they look.


----------



## aw9358 (Nov 1, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> damemary
> I am totally against judging anyone by how they look.


I sincerely hope it wouldn't need to be said. And who would admit it explicitly? Racism is alway coded these days. At least with old-school racists we knew where we stood.


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

I think that is the problem these days. Racists don't show their true colors, like G Zimmerman for example. I have no doubt that he is a racist and it appears a lot of people in Sanford are, but they won't admit it. It seems Sanford and two smaller towns [mostly black] incorporated as one and the black people feel they have been mistreated ever since. It certainly looked to me like the Sanford police did that exact thing when Trayvon was shot. Zimmerman would never have been arrested if not for public outcry. Since we have had a black president we are finding out a lot of republicans are also, but become outraged if they are called out on it. Some times actions speak louder than words and we are watching what they are doing.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

NJG said:


> I think that is the problem these days. Racists don't show their true colors, like G Zimmerman for example. I have no doubt that he is a racist and it appears a lot of people in Sanford are, but they won't admit it. It seems Sanford and two smaller towns [mostly black] incorporated as one and the black people feel they have been mistreated ever since. It certainly looked to me like the Sanford police did that exact thing when Trayvon was shot. Zimmerman would never have been arrested if not for public outcry. Since we have had a black president we are finding out a lot of republicans are also, but become outraged if they are called out on it. Some times actions speak louder than words and we are watching what they are doing.


NJG
telling how many folks show their bigotry since we have a black President, well he is only 50% black. Wonder how one would be treated if 100% black. Hate to think of it. Will happen of course but that may come too late for us to see. There will be other colors in the White House before that. Finally the peace color (white) of our house THE WHItE HOUSE will eventually reflect who we are as a Nation. Anyone regardless of heritage will have resided in it.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

aw9358 said:


> I sincerely hope it wouldn't need to be said. And who would admit it explicitly? Racism is alway coded these days. At least with old-school racists we knew where we stood.


aw9358
unfortunately some who used to say it out loud now whisper "black" instead of having become humane. Some will never move away from racism and bigotry, they will die with it.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

peacegoddess said:


> My philosophy classes are finally useful!


I'm still waiting for that day. My work study assignment was the Philosophy department and fool that I was I would get into these long discussions with some of the profs. I had one whose argument was that a man who was cheating on his wife was not committing adultery and it was the wife who was the adulteror. It drove me nuts for weeks and every time I came in to work he would ask me if I had figured it out yet. He kept telling me I was over thinking it. I might as well have been playing where's Waldo. So much for me and philosophy. A lot of what I learn makes more sense to me now but I think It is because I am a lot older and hopefully wiser.


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

So I'm in suspense ......Did you ever figure it out?What was the answer?


Cheeky Blighter said:


> I'm still waiting for that day. My work study assignment was the Philosophy department and fool that I was I would get into these long discussions with some of the profs. I had one whose argument was that a man who was cheating on his wife was not committing adultery and it was the wife who was the adulteror. It drove me nuts for weeks and every time I came in to work he would ask me if I had figured it out yet. He kept telling me I was over thinking it. I might as well have been playing where's Waldo. So much for me and philosophy. A lot of what I learn makes more sense to me now but I think It is because I am a lot older and hopefully wiser.


----------



## stablemom (Oct 20, 2012)

I don"t know everything going on with these folks, but it they are on here with insults and disgusting behaviour and hurting people, why won't the admins ban them....


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Cheeky and Friends.
You may want to go over your list of things to do before going away. I forgot something very important. Would not have had sufficient special Ice Cream for hubby.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

RUKnitting said:


> So I'm in suspense ......Did you ever figure it out?What was the answer?


Cheeky
Please, ignore. Thank you.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> Cheeky
> Please, ignore. Thank you.


Easily done, Huck!


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> Cheeky and Friends.
> You may want to go over your list of things to do before going away. I forgot something very important. Would not have had sufficient special Ice Cream for hubby.


Now we can't leave him without that! I just put the last meal in the freezer for mine. Almost forgot to get my allergy med refilled, but that one is now checked off.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

I don't suppose any of you want to fish while we are there?
I checked and out of state fishing licenses are quite spendy for the time we will be on the lake.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> I don't supposed any of you want to fish while we are there?
> I checked and out of state fishing licenses are quite spendy for the time we will be on the lake.


There's that word I hear only from Minnesota people. "Spendy."
I actually thought about fishing, but maybe not. We'll probably be busy doing other things.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

BrattyPatty said:


> I don't supposed any of you want to fish while we are there?
> I checked and out of state fishing licenses are quite spendy for the time we will be on the lake.


BrttyPatty
Thank you for thinking about that but I am not much into fishing unless someone-else wants to put on the bait and unhook the fish. A City Slicker I am I guess. Hubby does not fish either. Lucky me.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

I have a license , Al  
"Spendy fits right in with 'Uffda, lutefisk, lefse, Ya sure ya betcha........ We can always pick up a fishing license for you if you want to fish. They sell them everywhere.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

BrattyPatty said:


> I have a license , Andrea


BrattyPatty
at least I would have someone I could count on. Love to eat fresh Fish but catching them takes some 'overcoming'. Know what I mean.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Bratty and Friends.

Need to turn off the computer, it starts acting up. Dn't know if it is the appliance ot the server. Had some server problems.

Bazinga Huck


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> BrattyPatty
> at least I would have someone I could count on. Love to eat fresh Fish but catching them takes some 'overcoming'. Know what I mean.


Yes. I have a tendency to catch tiny little sunfish and perch. I refuse to handle a leech which I hear catches the "big" ones. It took me years to handle bait without my Playtex Living Gloves.
The men used to tease me about them, but they worked for me! But leeches really creep me out.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Change your passwords regularly, ladies 
Good night, Huck.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Like my new avatar? Since Janeway told me I was black and thumper refers to us as wolves.........


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Bazinga for now ladies!


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> I don't suppose any of you want to fish while we are there?
> I checked and out of state fishing licenses are quite spendy for the time we will be on the lake.


I like to fish but I think we will be doing too many other things to have the time.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> Like my new avatar? Since Janeway told me I was black and thumper refers to us as wolves.........


Love you new avatar, Patty but I thought it was a cat. That's what it looks like to me.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

Bazinga!


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Bazinga. Later gators.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

BrattyPatty said:


> Like my new avatar? Since Janeway told me I was black and thumper refers to us as wolves.........


BrattyPatty
I love it. Always a good idea to keep an eye on things etc.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

BrattyPatty said:


> Dame,
> It seems like Wednesday will never come. Brynn will be staying with her auntie during the day, so that's a worry gone.All loose ends are tied up.


... and we all believed you when you said you were not raising your grand. There is not anything you say that is the truth. Don't forget your WIC(K) card while vacationing in MN as those fishing licenses are SO expensive, even for you.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

Yes, with the old-school racists, we sure did know where we stood. I don't think today's racism is always coded. It's just different. It's easy to claim that racism doesn't exist when we see people of all sorts of ethnic backgrounds in the workplace, our neighborhoods and schools, etc. The new racism is more subtle than the old form, but that doesn't mean it doesn't exist. We now have a greater responsibility to watch out for the new racism and reject it when we encounter it. I wish it was easier to define what racism really means nowadays.


aw9358 said:


> I sincerely hope it wouldn't need to be said. And who would admit it explicitly? Racism is alway coded these days. At least with old-school racists we knew where we stood.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

I recommend that you read Mark Twain's "The Tragedy of Pudd'nhead Wilson". Yes, it's not modern but is a good object lesson about white/black racism.


Huckleberry said:


> NJG
> telling how many folks show their bigotry since we have a black President, well he is only 50% black. Wonder how one would be treated if 100% black. Hate to think of it. Will happen of course but that may come too late for us to see. There will be other colors in the White House before that. Finally the peace color (white) of our house THE WHItE HOUSE will eventually reflect who we are as a Nation. Anyone regardless of heritage will have resided in it.


----------



## GWPlver (Mar 15, 2013)

stablemom said:


> I don"t know everything going on with these folks, but it they are on here with insults and disgusting behaviour and hurting people, why won't the admins ban them....


I don't know either - those ladies from the right are quite pesky.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> ... and we all believed you when you said you were not raising your grand. There is not anything you say that is the truth. Don't forget your WIC(K) card while vacationing in MN as those fishing licenses are SO expensive, even for you.


KPG
PLEASE learn what the WIC(K) program is all about. You are still not familiar with it? I know, I know it takes you a while to catch up. And why so jealous of us getting together? Many Knitters do that on a regular basis. Obviously you have always been excluded. WONDER why.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

GWPlver said:


> I don't know either - those ladies from the right are quite pesky.


GWPIver
they are always sitting on pins and needles in great discomfort and that makes them so hateful.


----------



## GWPlver (Mar 15, 2013)

Huckleberry said:


> KPG
> PLEASE learn what the WIC(K) program is all about. You are still not familiar with it? I know, I know it takes you a while to catch up. And why so jealous of us getting together? Many Knitters do that on a regular basis. Obviously you have always been excluded. WONDER why.


How right you are - I don't get the fascination with our trip -whether real or pretend - they must really envy us!


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Huckleberry said:


> KPG
> PLEASE learn what the WIC(K) program is all about. You are still not familiar with it? I know, I know it takes you a while to catch up. And why so jealous of us getting together? Many Knitters do that on a regular basis. Obviously you have always been excluded. WONDER why.


I have no interest in WIC or WICK (as Bratty called it) nor will I ever accept or qualify for that entitlement. Therefore, I'm not familiar with same.

I have ZERO jealously of the Libs getting together in MN. That has no interest to me, nor does meeting any of you. Meanwhile I'll be hosting festivities of my own while you're gone that will far surpass anything you do while on your vacation. MN is not on my bucket list to travel to anytime soon, I've already been there and enjoyed the places visited and have far greater interest of places throughout the World to travel to and visit my friends instead of a return trip to MN. (no offense to Thumper)


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> ... and we all believed you when you said you were not raising your grand. There is not anything you say that is the truth. Don't forget your WIC(K) card while vacationing in MN as those fishing licenses are SO expensive, even for you.


KPG
what do you know anyway. Counted our expenses already? Can't bear it that we can do all of the things we will be undertaking? Our and our husband's professions are providing well for us. Frugal we are but not needy, happy to say. Now go and suck a lemon to spew bitterness again.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> I have no interest in WIC or WICK (as Bratty called it) nor will I ever accept or qualify for that entitlement. Therefore, I'm not familiar with same.
> 
> I have ZERO jealously of the Libs getting together in MN. That has no interest to me, nor does meeting any of you. Meanwhile I'll be hosting festivities of my own while you're gone that will far surpass anything you do while on your vacation. MN is not on my bucket list to travel to anytime soon, I've already been there and enjoyed the places visited and have far greater interest of places throughout the World to travel to and visit my friends instead of a return trip to MN. (no offense to Thumper)


KPG
ever read what you write? You are like the kid on the playground being at the sidelines while all of the others are having fun playing. 
Time to grow up. Oh I think it is too late for that.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> ... and we all believed you when you said you were not raising your grand. There is not anything you say that is the truth. Don't forget your WIC(K) card while vacationing in MN as those fishing licenses are SO expensive, even for you.


What are you talking about now? You have no idea what goes on in my family and never will. I don't own a WIC card. Since when does babysitting fall into the category of raising a child?
Grow up!


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> I have no interest in WIC or WICK (as Bratty called it) nor will I ever accept or qualify for that entitlement. Therefore, I'm not familiar with same.
> 
> I have ZERO jealously of the Libs getting together in MN. That has no interest to me, nor does meeting any of you. Meanwhile I'll be hosting festivities of my own while you're gone that will far surpass anything you do while on your vacation. MN is not on my bucket list to travel to anytime soon, I've already been there and enjoyed the places visited and have far greater interest of places throughout the World to travel to and visit my friends instead of a return trip to MN. (no offense to Thumper)


Who cares? Certainly not us! If you truly have no interest, then why do you keep posting about it? Go read your bible.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

GWPlver said:


> I don't know either - those ladies from the right are quite pesky.


KPG just can't stay away from us. And she can't stop talking about our trip. What's her freakin' problem anyway?


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

BrattyPatty said:


> What are you talking about now? You have no idea what goes on in my family and never will. I don't own a WIC card. Since when does babysitting fall into the category of raising a child?
> Grow up!


BrattyPatty
she is just so jealous that no-one trusts her with their child(ren). Would you? I never would.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

BrattyPatty said:


> KPG just can't stay away from us. And she can't stop talking about our trip. What's her freakin' problem anyway?


BrattyPatty
she is freaking out that she never gets included in anything. That is the life of a Bully.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> BrattyPatty
> she is just so jealous that no-one trusts her with their child(ren). Would you? I never would.


God no!!!


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

BrattyPatty said:


> Who cares? Certainly not us! If you truly have no interest, then why do you keep posting about it? Go read your bible.


BrattyPtty
have you not noticed that her Bible is a book cover with empty pages?


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> BrattyPatty
> she is freaking out that she never gets included in anything. That is the life of a Bully.


No sympathy from me.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> I have no interest in WIC or WICK (as Bratty called it) nor will I ever accept or qualify for that entitlement. Therefore, I'm not familiar with same.
> 
> I have ZERO jealously of the Libs getting together in MN. That has no interest to me, nor does meeting any of you. Meanwhile I'll be hosting festivities of my own while you're gone that will far surpass anything you do while on your vacation. MN is not on my bucket list to travel to anytime soon, I've already been there and enjoyed the places visited and have far greater interest of places throughout the World to travel to and visit my friends instead of a return trip to MN. (no offense to Thumper)


KPG
in the meantime go frogging. Unravel your mean thoughts and try to straighten them out. A mess you have to deal with.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

GWPlver said:


> I don't know either - those ladies from the right are quite pesky.


No, it is all of the lefties who are the pests! Keep reading lady & they will show you by their words!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> BrattyPtty
> have you not noticed that her Bible is a book cover with empty pages?


Nasty! Judge not!


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Janeway said:


> No, it is all of the lefties who are the pests! Keep reading lady & they will show you by their words!


IGNORE


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Nasty! Judge not!


IGNORE


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Huckleberry said:


> BrattyPtty
> have you not noticed that her Bible is a book cover with empty pages?


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Yes, KPG, you should pay special attention to that.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Are my ladies busy packing? Don't forget sunscreen ! Also, a small portable umbrella wouldn't be a bad idea either.


----------



## GWPlver (Mar 15, 2013)




----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

KPG
so glad you keep that saying on your Fridge.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

BrattyPatty said:


> Are my ladies busy packing? Don't forget sunscreen ! Also, a small portable umbrella wouldn't be a bad idea either.


BrattyPatty
thank you for the umbrella reminder. I got one just for travel, folds up nicely and fits into my Hermes bag.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Huckleberry said:


> BrattyPatty
> thank you for the umbrella reminder. I got one just for travel, folds up nicely and fits into my Hermes bag.


Huckleberry and/or Ingried:

Here's one for you to keep on your fridge and put into your wallet or Hermes bag.


----------



## GWPlver (Mar 15, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Huckleberry and/or Ingried:
> 
> Here's one for you to keep on your fridge and put into your wallet or Hermes bag.


That's nice of you to take that saying off of your refrigerator to post here. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## aw9358 (Nov 1, 2011)

GWPlver said:


> That's nice of you to take that saying off of your refrigerator to post here. Thanks for sharing.


And the irony just keeps on coming,


----------



## GWPlver (Mar 15, 2013)

aw9358 said:


> And the irony just keeps on coming,


Tis true!

Time to pack!


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Huckleberry and/or Ingried:
> 
> Here's one for you to keep on your fridge and put into your wallet or Hermes bag.


KPG
you are missing important features of your writings, they make my friends and me look royal.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

GWPlver said:


> That's nice of you to take that saying off of your refrigerator to post here. Thanks for sharing.


GWPIver
observant you are, I too saw the grease spots on it.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Did anybody see the piece on John Boehner that I saw tonight? After being told by interviewer that the American people dub ths congress the worst in history and asked when they were going to get to work and start making laws..........
Quote Boehner "We shouldn't be writing laws, we should be repealing them."
Now, does that contradict what the true job of congress is? To write law? A door knob has nothing on this guy!


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> Did anybody see the piece on John Boehner that I saw tonight? After being told by interviewer that the American people dub ths congress the worst in history and asked when they were going to get to work and start making laws..........
> Quote Boehner "We shouldn't be writing laws, we should be repealing them."
> Now, does that contradict what the true job of congress is? To write law? A door knob has nothing on this guy!


Yes I saw that too. Tell me, how does he keep his job, or any of the repubs for that matter?


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

GWPlver said:


> That's nice of you to take that saying off of your refrigerator to post here. Thanks for sharing.


Oh, you must know where you keep yours--on the refrigerator! How nice!


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

GWPlver said:


> That's nice of you to take that saying off of your refrigerator to post here. Thanks for sharing.


You're not even good at humor. What a joke and bore.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

NJG said:


> Yes I saw that too. Tell me, how does he keep his job, or any of the repubs for that matter?


Beats me, Norma! I don't know how they can accept a pay check without conscience.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> You're not even good at humor. What a joke and bore.


IGNORE


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Oh, you must know where you keep yours--on the refrigerator! How nice!


IGNORE


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

BrattyPatty said:


> Beats me, Norma! I don't know how they can accept a pay check without conscience.


Same way your daughter accepts WIC. She's had plenty of Liberal/Dem mentors to emulate.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Same way your daughter accepts WIC. She's had plenty of Liberal/Dem mentors to emulate.


IGNORE


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

We were rudely interrupted, NJG. I don't know how many will be returning to the Republican congress. They have really made a mess of things. Maybe one will be on a bridge that collapses while they hold our infrastructure for ransom.
I'm just glad that we can say bye bye Bachmann here in MN!


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

BrattyPatty said:


> Did anybody see the piece on John Boehner that I saw tonight? After being told by interviewer that the American people dub ths congress the worst in history and asked when they were going to get to work and start making laws..........
> Quote Boehner "We shouldn't be writing laws, we should be repealing them."
> Now, does that contradict what the true job of congress is? To write law? A door knob has nothing on this guy!


BrattyPatty
well "Martini John" sure has his problems, doesn't he.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

NJG said:


> Yes I saw that too. Tell me, how does he keep his job, or any of the repubs for that matter?


NJG
why do we pay these congressional welfare recipients? We are paying them royally for doing nothing. What is wrong with us? Got to change that and ASAP.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Janeway said:


> Oh, you must know where you keep yours--on the refrigerator! How nice!


Janeway
that is only for your class of people. We DON'T do that EVER. We also don't hide pots and pans behind curtains. We have walk-in Pantries.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> BrattyPatty
> well "Martini John" sure has his problems, doesn't he.


I'm glad you notice that, too, Huck. The guy seems bombed half the time. Did you watch the last State of the Union speech?
He had a low ball glass and the liquid in it was too light for Coke or Pepsi. His nose is becoming more bulbous too! Oh, the pain of the Orangeman!


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Same way your daughter accepts WIC. She's had plenty of Liberal/Dem mentors to emulate.


KPG
you need to find a few more things to speak about. You are repeating yourself at nauseum. Go after the congressional welfare recipients who are draining us while playing golf. Now that should keep you angry for a while.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> You're not even good at humor. What a joke and bore.


KPG
why is your fridge sitting outside with no door? It that what I saw? Now I agree, that is not funny.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> KPG
> you need to find a few more things to speak about. You are repeating yourself at nauseum. Go after the congressional welfare recipients who are draining us while playing golf. Now that should keep you angry for a while.


Really! She/IT can't get to me, Huck. My daughter is way out of KPG's league. Maybe she should relieve her stress some other way, like beating on her husband's drums. Maybe she can wear his marching band hat, too! Makes more sense than trying to put down someone she doesn't know and never will know. Or is that just the coward in her speaking?


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

BrattyPatty said:


> I'm glad you notice that, too, Huck. The guy seems bombed half the time. Did you watch the last State of the Union speech?
> He had a low ball glass and the liquid in it was too light for Coke or Pepsi. His nose is becoming more bulbous too! Oh, the pain of the Orangeman!


BrattyPatty
Insider information has it that his Martini consumption has increased. He had a regular Martini routine for years which has escalated. I guess because he has more reasons to cry into his drinks.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

BrattyPatty said:


> Really! She/IT can't get to me, Huck. My daughter is way out of KPG's league. Maybe she should relieve her stress some other way, like beating on her husband's drums. Maybe she can wear his marching band hat, too! Makes more sense than trying to put down someone she doesn't know and never will know. Or is that just the coward in her speaking?


BrattyPatty
childish rants is what I call them and daycare has rejected her because of her unruly behavior.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Bazinga for now, Huck! I have an early day tomorrow.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

BrattyPatty said:


> Bazinga for now, Huck! I have an early day tomorrow.


BrattyPatty
Bazinga from here as well. Has been a pleasure.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I don't think she even knows where her husband is.



BrattyPatty said:


> Really! She/IT can't get to me, Huck. My daughter is way out of KPG's league. Maybe she should relieve her stress some other way, like beating on her husband's drums. Maybe she can wear his marching band hat, too! Makes more sense than trying to put down someone she doesn't know and never will know. Or is that just the coward in her speaking?


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

BrattyPatty said:


> IGNORE


Not sure anyone should ignore. I think the taxpayers of MN should know that while your daughter receives WIC payments, her mom, who provides some day care services, has the means to take a leisure vacation. I wonder if that fact would disqualify someone.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Huckleberry said:


> Janeway
> that is only for your class of people. We DON'T do that EVER. We also don't hide pots and pans behind curtains. We have walk-in Pantries.


 :XD: :-D :XD: Where do you come up with this stuff? What a crackpot!


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Huckleberry said:


> KPG
> you need to find a few more things to speak about. You are repeating yourself at nauseum. Go after the congressional welfare recipients who are draining us while playing golf. Now that should keep you angry for a while.


That's "ad" fool; since you repeat quote me endlessly, quote me correctly.

Golf: are you speaking about your beloved, Obama? He loves golf and doesn't do much else.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Huckleberry said:


> KPG
> why is your fridge sitting outside with no door? It that what I saw? Now I agree, that is not funny.


it ain't & that it what you don't see
(Perhaps if I speak like you do you can understand what you read.)


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

damemary said:


> I don't think she even knows where her husband is.


No, you've confused me with Huckleberry. Huckleberry buried her husband alive in Europe yet left groceries for him in Missouri so he'll have plenty to eat while she (Ingried) is vacationing with you in MN! What a dear. Enjoy your time with the Looneytoon.

Remember Bengahazi!!!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

NJG said:


> Yes I saw that too. Tell me, how does he keep his job, or any of the repubs for that matter?


How does OBO keep his job as his rating is down to 41%?


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

BrattyPatty said:


> I'm glad you notice that, too, Huck. The guy seems bombed half the time. Did you watch the last State of the Union speech?
> He had a low ball glass and the liquid in it was too light for Coke or Pepsi. His nose is becoming more bulbous too! Oh, the pain of the Orangeman!


BrattyPatty
noticed Rand Paul's looks and behavior lately?


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

BrattyPatty said:


> Really! She/IT can't get to me, Huck. My daughter is way out of KPG's league. Maybe she should relieve her stress some other way, like beating on her husband's drums. Maybe she can wear his marching band hat, too! Makes more sense than trying to put down someone she doesn't know and never will know. Or is that just the coward in her speaking?


BrattyPatty
well, let's face it KPG is in a league all of her own and it is a very "exclusive" one, know what I mean?


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

damemary said:


> I don't think she even knows where her husband is.


damemary
he is out having fun playing, the drums that is.


----------



## GWPlver (Mar 15, 2013)

BrattyPatty said:


> Did anybody see the piece on John Boehner that I saw tonight? After being told by interviewer that the American people dub ths congress the worst in history and asked when they were going to get to work and start making laws..........
> Quote Boehner "We shouldn't be writing laws, we should be repealing them."
> Now, does that contradict what the true job of congress is? To write law? A door knob has nothing on this guy!


He sure took a beating over his comment also!


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

GWPlver said:


> He sure took a beating over his comment also!


LOL GW!
He should have. !


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Not sure anyone should ignore. I think the taxpayers of MN should know that while your daughter receives WIC payments, her mom, who provides some day care services, has the means to take a leisure vacation. I wonder if that fact would disqualify someone.


Ignore the big bag 'o foul smelling rot. It has no idea what she/he/it is talking about and enjoys parading around out here like it has a brain. You are a constant source of amusement. Other than that you are a big ZERO. I recently got the dirt on you so you better watch what you say about any of the Lovely Ladies on the Left or I might have some very interesting tales to tell and I think your D&P friends may all abandon you. You wouldn't want that to happen now would you. I hear Jane has taken to playing with snakes so I am sure she would love your company. Hiss hiss now little snake and slither away to play with Janie.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

BrattyPatty said:


> LOL GW!
> He should have. !


BrattyPatty
wonder how many other radical people Rand Paul has in his employment. He is a weird Dude.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

GWPlver said:


> He sure took a beating over his comment also!


His own party is trying to get rid of him so they can put more conservative people in the House. Just what we need more TPr's.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Not sure anyone should ignore. I think the taxpayers of MN should know that while your daughter receives WIC payments, her mom, who provides some day care services, has the means to take a leisure vacation. I wonder if that fact would disqualify someone.


You keep showing what little you know. I laugh at you. Your jealousy is unrelenting. I really do pity you. 
Now I am off to pack for my liesure vacation and will enjoy every minute of it. As to what you posted above, one has nothing to do with the other. :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## luvs2knit47 (Sep 27, 2011)

me too


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

BrattyPatty said:


> Now I am off to pack for my liesure vacation and will enjoy every minute of it.


Enjoy your Lie Sure trip - appropriately named. :XD:


----------



## luvs2knit47 (Sep 27, 2011)

me too


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Hi luvtoknit!


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Enjoy your Lie Sure trip - appropriately named. :XD:


 :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:
Keep telling yourself that, bag o wind!


----------



## luvs2knit47 (Sep 27, 2011)

Hell-o...what's up?


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

luvs2knit47 said:


> Hell-o...what's up?


Hello luvs2knit - What's up with you? Is there anything in particular you would like to talk about or did you just drop in to say hi? Either way it's nice to see you.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

luvs2knit47 said:


> Hell-o...what's up?


Some of us on this thread are preparing for a get together here in Minnesota for some fun and sun.
Were you ever in the Northwoods Swap?


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Enjoy your Lie Sure trip - appropriately named. :XD:


KPG
business must be awful slow. Had you behaved in a decent manner you might have had a chance to be with us on this trip.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

luvs2knit47 said:


> Hell-o...what's up?


luvs2knit47
welcome. What do you like to knit primarily?


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Cheeky and Patty
Avatar:
You can't miss me, I shall have this hanging on my shoulder tomorrow. Hone your voices. I shall be decked out in red, white and blue. Yes I can be informal as you will see. Huck


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> Cheeky and Patty
> Avatar:
> You can't miss me, I shall have this hanging on my shoulder tomorrow. Hone your voices. I shall be decked out in red, white and blue. Yes I can be informal as you will see. Huck


I can hardly wait to see you Huck! I am already singing and laughing. We won't be able to miss you!


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> I can hardly wait to see you Huck! I am already singing and laughing. We won't be able to miss you!


Less than 24 hours to go!!


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> I can hardly wait to see you Huck! I am already singing and laughing. We won't be able to miss you!


Cheey
I may even be playing while looking for you: "We are the World....." and probably attract onlookers to chime in. Would not be the first time but usually I have a different Instrument, this one is new for me. I like this little thing, good sound and easy to carry. The Banjo or Dulcimer is a little bulky.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Hey dame! Are you ok? Haven't heard from you today


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Nevermind, just saw you in S&O :-D


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Cheeky and Friends.
MN here I come.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> Ignore the big bag 'o foul smelling rot. It has no idea what she/he/it is talking about and enjoys parading around out here like it has a brain. You are a constant source of amusement. Other than that you are a big ZERO. I recently got the dirt on you so you better watch what you say about any of the Lovely Ladies on the Left or I might have some very interesting tales to tell and I think your D&P friends may all abandon you. You wouldn't want that to happen now would you. I hear Jane has taken to playing with snakes so I am sure she would love your company. Hiss hiss now little snake and slither away to play with Janie.


Oh, but the Rattlesnakes belongs to you, Bratty, Huck, Dame & GW. They are waiting to be picked up as they love to bite!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> Cheeky and Friends.
> MN here I come.


I'll box up the Rattlesnakes & send them by UPS. Enjoy


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Good night stars
Good night air
Good night noises everywhere.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Good night John-Boy!


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Goodnight Moon


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

BrattyPatty said:


> Goodnight Moon


BrattyPatty
Good Night Stars


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Remember Benghazi !!!!


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Remember Benghazi !!!!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

This thread sure is quiet with the nuts on their pretend vacation!


----------



## off2knit (Sep 12, 2012)

Janeway said:


> This thread sure is quiet with the nuts on their pretend vacation!


Thank goodness. Can't stand the comics they post. Talk about race baiting.

Anyone see Greta last night?


----------



## ruth2anne (Jul 19, 2013)

I don't get it. Why aren't some of, at least, up in arms about the Lincoln Memorial getting splashed with green paint?


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

ruth2anne said:


> I don't get it. Why aren't some of, at least, up in arms about the Lincoln Memorial getting splashed with green paint?


I am unset about that and a lot of things that it seems No One cares about the USA anymore. I'm still upset about 9-11 as people from other countries love our freedom, but hate us because of religion!

I'm upset that women continue to have babies without being married, do not have to name the father who walks away to have more babies. Yet, we the taxpayers are forced to pay for their lifestyles.

I'm upset that the people took to the streets to protest the Zimmerman trial even though he was found not guilty. We had a black man who killed a 20 year old white man & his niece who was out of school that day because she was ill. Where was the protest for them? This was to steal an X-Box!

I'm upset that we give foreign aid to countries who hate us but allow our seniors to do without a decent lifestyle.

I'm upset that our young children are "dumber" than ever and are not taught manners by their parents and allowed to do whatever they want anywhere. Our young are our future!

I'm upset about OboCare that will take away my doctor's whom I have seen for the last 20 years to be replaced by new OboCare doctors.

There are soooooo many things that I'm upset about but nothing gets done because we have an idiot in the WH.

Sorry, but don't get me started! End of my soapbox!


----------



## ruth2anne (Jul 19, 2013)

Janeway, I remember all the things you've listed and still am just as concerned about those things as I've always been. I also am angered that the memorial to our greatest president has been defaced and find it hard to believe that any patriotic American could avoid being just as angry, and could refuse to say something about this disgusting crime. As far as I'm concerned, anyone who doesn't express their anger about what happened to the Lincoln Memorial isn't a true American patriot.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

I agree with ruth2anne. What's wrong with you people?


ruth2anne said:


> Janeway, I remember all the things you've listed and still am just as concerned about those things as I've always been. I also am angered that the memorial to our greatest president has been defaced and find it hard to believe that any patriotic American could avoid being just as angry, and could refuse to say something about this disgusting crime. As far as I'm concerned, anyone who doesn't express their anger about what happened to the Lincoln Memorial isn't a true American patriot.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Oh, yes, there is a "new" Leftie among us or is it Seattle fooling around?


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

Janeway said:


> I am unset about that and a lot of things that it seems No One cares about the USA anymore. I'm still upset about 9-11 as people from other countries love our freedom, but hate us because of religion!
> 
> Janeway: A lot of people are still upset about 911, I don't understand what makes you think others don't care.
> 
> ...


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

Janeway, how many times does someone have to repeat themselves before a fact finally gets through your thick skull? I am NOT ruth2anne, though it's nice to have someone agree with me. You unpatriotic people who call yourselves Americans are a sorry lot. In fact, you're not even acting like Americans, and I can only assume none of you are actually US citizens.


Janeway said:


> Oh, yes, there is a "new" Leftie among us or is it Seattle fooling around?


----------



## sjrNC (Jul 30, 2012)

When I first heard about the Lincoln memorial, I thought how horrible for someone to do that. I am appalled that anyone would deface anything. 
I do hope they catch them, I gather they have it on surveillance tape. It will be interesting to hear why or what could be their reason.

Luckily it can be repaired. Which I gather it has since the memorial has reopened.

By not posting or mentioning it, I don't feel it makes one in unpatriotic.
I don't even know if the media made a lot out of it. 

I find all the monuments to be very moving, but the Vietnam Wall is the most moving to me. So much so, I could not take a picture of it, it just didn't seem right.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

The media did make a big deal of it. While the Vietnam Wall is incresibly moving, and I understand that it would be impossible to take a picture of it, the Lincoln Memorial commerates a man and what he did for our country and is at least as important as the Vietnam Wall, if not more so.


sjrNC said:


> When I first heard about the Lincoln memorial, I thought how horrible for someone to do that. I am appalled that anyone would deface anything.
> I do hope they catch them, I gather they have it on surveillance tape. It will be interesting to hear why or what could be their reason.
> 
> Luckily it can be repaired. Which I gather it has since the memorial has reopened.
> ...


----------



## sjrNC (Jul 30, 2012)

Each monument or memorial on the Mall holds a very important place in our nation's history. If I remember correctly, no matter where you ate standing, it looks as if Lincoln is looking at you. 

It is a shame that someone felt they could or had the right to vandalize it. 
Whether a prank or a protest they need to be caught and punished.

I wasn't implying that I felt the Vietnam memorial was more important, but I found it more moving. 

I didn't see that much reporting on it, but then I didn't watch too much tv yesterday and I believe today I saw an article on about page 6 in our paper. At least it was in the first section.

Did google about it, to read some more about it. Guess it was discovered by a tourist around 1:30 am. They did find soda cans filled with the green paint. One article said they are looking for a person of interest. 

In one of the articles, I believe it said it had been years since any of the memorials had been vandalized. The last I thought was the Vietnam wall, when someone carved a nazi symbol and other things in two of the panels causing them to have to be replaced.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Do you really think I care what you think about me? Absolutely not!


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

sjrNC said:


> Each monument or memorial on the Mall holds a very important place in our nation's history. If I remember correctly, no matter where you ate standing, it looks as if Lincoln is looking at you.
> 
> It is a shame that someone felt they could or had the right to vandalize it.
> Whether a prank or a protest they need to be caught and punished.
> ...


The wall is so impressive. But the Korean War monument at night will tear at your heart


----------



## sjrNC (Jul 30, 2012)

lovethelake said:


> The wall is so impressive. But the Korean War monument at night will tear at your heart


Have not seen, but looking at the pictures online, it looks like it would.

Not in DC, but one I would love to see is the one for OKC bombing victims, since I lived there at the time, I know it would bring tears to my eyes.


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

No one who works full-time in America should have to live in poverty. President Barack Obama


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

sjrNC said:


> Have not seen, but looking at the pictures online, it looks like it would.
> 
> Not in DC, but one I would love to see is the one for OKC bombing victims, since I lived there at the time, I know it would bring tears to my eyes.


Yes, all of these things will bring tears to our eyes for all of the innocence lost because of someone's hatred! Tragic!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

NJG said:


> No one who works full-time in America should have to live in poverty. President Barack Obama


True if the pay is enough!


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

Janeway said:


> True if the pay is enough!


That is what that statement means, the pay should be enough. The minimum wage should be raised. These low paying jobs still need to be done. People go out to eat and need to be served, go to a retail store to make a purchase and need to be helped. These jobs will always be there so why shouldn't these people be paid a fair wage? Republicans always say it will kill jobs, but history has proven that is not true.

http://thinkprogress.org/economy/2012/07/26/590571/top-three-myths-conservatives-use-to-oppose-increasing-the-minimum-wage/

http://www.washingtonpost.com/blogs/wonkblog/wp/2013/02/14/why-economists-are-so-puzzled-by-the-minimum-wage/

From 1979 to 2007 the top 1% had their incomes increase by 281% and the bottom 20% had an income increase of 16%. Now wouldn't it be awesome if the top 1% realized that they wouldn't be where they are without the help of the rest of us and be willing to increase their wages too? Imagine that!


----------



## peacegoddess (Jan 28, 2013)

NJG said:


> That is what that statement means, the pay should be enough. The minimum wage should be raised. These low paying jobs still need to be done. People go out to eat and need to be served, go to a retail store to make a purchase and need to be helped. These jobs will always be there so why shouldn't these people be paid a fair wage? Republicans always say it will kill jobs, but history has proven that is not true.
> 
> http://thinkprogress.org/economy/2012/07/26/590571/top-three-myths-conservatives-use-to-oppose-increasing-the-minimum-wage/
> 
> ...


You are so right! I love the strikes and picketing being done by fast food workers. Change is coming!


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

peacegoddess said:


> Change is coming!


It sure as heck is.

Workers will be cut from 40 hours to 30 hours or less.

Any employer-paid portion of healthcare will be eliminated.

Less workers will be hired and more laid-off never to return.

Too bad the fast food workers don't have any initiative to improve his skill set, education and change his place in life with meaningful and purposeful career choices. Too bad as well, that these people don't "get" that a part-time or seasonal retail job is not something meant to be a lifetime goal nor provide a living wage!


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

peacegoddess said:


> You are so right! I love the strikes and picketing being done by fast food workers. Change is coming!


I like the picket signs, I then know where to buy my lunch


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

Good Point.


lovethelake said:


> I like the picket signs, I then know where to buy my lunch


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

lovethelake said:


> I like the picket signs, I then know where to buy my lunch


 :thumbup: I'm in line right behind you! Chick fil-a, Paula Dean, McDonalds, Walmart, here we come ....


----------



## peacegoddess (Jan 28, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> It sure as heck is.
> 
> Workers will be cut from 40 hours to 30 hours or less.
> 
> ...


Why do you presume a fast food worker is there for a career? Perhaps the job fits their school schedule (working while attending college)


----------



## peacegoddess (Jan 28, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> :thumbup: I'm in line right behind you! Chick fil-a, Paula Dean, McDonalds, Walmart, here we come ....


Your preference for fast food is as outdated as your dessert.


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

KPG said: Too bad the fast food workers don't have any initiative to improve his skill set, education and change his place in life with meaningful and purposeful career choices. Too bad as well, that these people don't "get" that a part-time or seasonal retail job is not something meant to be a lifetime goal nor provide a living wage!

Typical republican response! Blame the poor person. Encourage the CEO to put more money in his own pocket and not pay a living wage to its' workers. Not everyone will be able to go to college, but that doesn't make them any less important than you think you are. There are many people out there that love their job, but don't get paid enough to live on, and there you are, looking down your nose at them. Shame on you!


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Typical Dumb Dem/Lib response. It's the employee's responsibility to be upset with a minimum wage job, educate and improve his skill set and place in life. The employee is ENTITLED to NOTHING. He has the ability and lives in a place where anything is possible based on HIS own actions.

The intelligent and responsible employee strives to leave his minimum wage retail job within 3-6 months by using HIS HEAD and learns about life and the ways of the world and takes personal responsibility while he, himself could become a CEO someday.

Instead, you'd prefer he remain at the same "first ever" job for life and criticize someone who hired him in a kick-off job to give him a chance in life. How can you be so naive?


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

Who ever plans on leaving a job in 3 to 6 months. If your employer knew that was your plan, you would not be hired. You just get trained and then leave!!!
The employees are upset with a minimum wage job, and believe they deserve to be fairly compensated for the work they do. 
You think the employee is ENTITLED to NOTHING! Now that is really a republican response. Just like the top 1% want to get rid of the unions so the employees will have no one to stand up for them. Sorry, but slavery is against the law. 
I don't prefer he remain at the same "first ever" job for life, but then it really isn't my choice to tell someone else what to do, now is it. Their circumstances, their family, their finances etc determine what they do. The saying 'Walk a mile in my shoes" applies here. You need to stop looking down your nose at "those people" and just give them the benefit of the doubt since you don't really know them. Expecting a fair wage is not naive. Maybe if he got a fair wage, he could afford to go to school as you are saying he should. Maybe if the single mother got a fair wage she could go to night school to better her life and the life of her child.


----------



## peacegoddess (Jan 28, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Typical Dumb Dem/Lib response. It's the employee's responsibility to be upset with a minimum wage job, educate and improve his skill set and place in life. The employee is ENTITLED to NOTHING. He has the ability and lives in a place where anything is possible based on HIS own actions.
> 
> The intelligent and responsible employee strives to leave his minimum wage retail job within 3-6 months by using HIS HEAD and learns about life and the ways of the world and takes personal responsibility while he, himself could become a CEO someday.
> 
> Instead, you'd prefer he remain at the same "first ever" job for life and criticize someone who hired him in a kick-off job to give him a chance in life. How can you be so naive?


Like I said before, a fast food job may be the job that someone does while in school. KPG you seem to want to place limitations on people where there may very well be none......so who is limited...in thinking?


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

NJG said:


> Who ever plans on leaving a job in 3 to 6 months.


Only every single, intelligent, ambitious and responsible minimum wage earner. A man is worth his hire. Minimum wages are paid for the minimum skill sets. If one wants a higher wage, then improved skills are required. That is on the employee, not employer. Get a clue and away from feeling entitled; you're not.

Your post is so ignorant and naive of economics and lacking logic, I'm not going to even bother responding.


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

Be very careful who you are calling ignorant. I have started more than one job at minimum wage and never planned on keeping it for as little as 3 months or even 6 months. I am entitled to be paid a fair wage for the work I do as is every minimum wage worker. If you do the job you should expect to be paid a fair wage, whether you are man or woman

Oh come on KPG, you can respond to someone who is so ignorant and naive of economics and lacking logic. That is like the pot calling the kettle black by the way. 

Get over yourself, you're not that smart and wonderful.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

peacegoddess said:


> Like I said before, a fast food job may be the job that someone does while in school. KPG you seem to want to place limitations on people where there may very well be none......so who is limited...in thinking?


Hello .... I'm not the one limiting anyone to thinking a fast-food or retail job is a goal worthy of anyone. You and your buds are the ones wanting to limit a person's wages and career path by enticing them to be secure in their first minimum wage job for life.

How exciting and demeaning and liberal thinking to want to keep people from advancing and excelling. The exact reasoning and party plan of the Democratic party; keep people feeling entitled, poor and ignorant so they become dependent on govt for everything including and expecting them to vote for the Dem straight party line. Socialism has NEVER and will NEVER succeed.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

NJG said:


> Be very careful who you are calling ignorant. I have started more than one job at minimum wage and never planned on keeping it for as little as 3 months or even 6 months. I am entitled to be paid a fair wage for the work I do as is every minimum wage worker. If you do the job you should expect to be paid a fair wage, whether you are man or woman
> 
> Oh come on KPG, you can respond to someone who is so ignorant and naive of economics and lacking logic. That is like the pot calling the kettle black by the way.
> 
> Get over yourself, you're not that smart and wonderful.


Exactly, you are paid EXACTLY what you are worth and what was offered and what YOU accepted. If you want more, increase your education, skills, or experience and do more. Simple. As I said, a person is worth his hire. If you agreed to the wages offered and you do the job asked of you, you agreed the wage was fair. If you don't like what you're earning change what you're doing. Simple.

I don't work for minimum wage and haven't for more than 35 years or so - do you?

I've not insulted your earnings, yet you presume to know me and insult mine. I'm not in the 1% nor am I envious of those who are. Doesn't sound like you could say the same.

If you did have a better understanding of economics and how business works and succeeds, you would not have posted as you did. Very telling and not necessary nor my responsibility to try to teach you about same.

I don't call any kettles black. I simply earn my living, take responsibility for my wages and understand economics, capitalism and business. I've been fortunate enough to work for myself the past 20+ years and am happy with my place in life. If I were not, I'd get more experience, skils, education, etc., whatever it took to better myself so I can earn what I required or desired.

It is a shame you cannot say the same yet you have only yourself to blame.


----------



## peacegoddess (Jan 28, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Hello .... I'm not the one limiting anyone to thinking a fast-food or retail job is a goal worthy of anyone. You and your buds are the ones wanting to limit a person's wages and career path by enticing them to be secure in their first minimum wage job for life.
> 
> How exciting and demeaning and liberal thinking to want to keep people from advancing and excelling. The exact reasoning and party plan of the Democratic party; keep people feeling entitled, poor and ignorant so they become dependent on govt for everything including and expecting them to vote for the Dem straight party line. Socialism has NEVER and will NEVER succeed.


A person deserves a living wage for any job they do. Minimum wage does not make one secure in a job, just secure in being able to meet some of their basic needs. Who said we do not want them to go further...did you read what I said about some fast food workers going to school? There is dignity in every job, even an entry level job. But why does entry level have mean crap salary? Come out of the conservative closet and join the 21st century, update your social, political, and nutritional viewpoint.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

PG - you need to grow up.

So with your logic, someone with a computer engineering degree should be paid the same wage as you, a dog sitter?

Go live in Cuba where you beliefs are put into practice.

See if you are paid what you believe is a living wage for whatever job you are TOLD will be your job.

You don't have a clue about me and my beliefs nor about life in reality. 

No wonder you're envious of everyone. I'll repeat, if you don't like your earned wages, you are responsible to change why you earn what you do. No one else is responsible for your earnings but YOU.


----------



## peacegoddess (Jan 28, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> PG - you need to grow up.
> 
> So with your logic, someone with a computer engineering degree should be paid the same wage as you, a dog sitter?
> 
> ...


You do enjoy trying to belittle people don't you? When I need to raise my rates I let my clients know that and some even increase my rate on a regular basis. Pet sitting is not my sole income......but you also like to presume things about people. Your comments give us all numerous clues about you.

Have you never gone to your boss and negotiated a raise in salary?

Me envious? Of you? Not at all.


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

KPG You make everything sound so simple, just get an education, change jobs, no problem. Well it is a problem for a lot of people and my biggest complaint with you is that you have no compassion or empathy for other people. Now I could go through a whole bunch of different scenarios that affect people and make their path a bit harder than yours is, but it wouldn't make any difference. You do not have empathy for other people, you have proven that time and time again, just like a lot of republicans. As I said in another post the top 1% have increased their income by 281% and the bottom 20% increased theirs by 16% during a 28 year period from 79 till 07. Now, do you believe that the top 1% did this all by themselves? Did the CEO'S of a big corporation like WalMart increase their income all by themselves, or did they depend on many many people to make that possible? Well it is time for them to compensate those people for the work they do. They are not asking for an outrageous amount of money, just a living wage. I don't think that is too much to ask.


----------



## peacegoddess (Jan 28, 2013)

Maybe the president will do the right thing.

Duncan Meisel - 350.org <[email protected]>
3:35 PM (25 minutes ago)

Friends,

In the past week, President Obama has delivered some straight talk on Keystone XL:

"I meant what I said; I'm going to evaluate this based on whether or not this is going to significantly contribute to carbon in our atmosphere."

"That oil is going to be piped down to the Gulf to be sold on the world oil markets, so it does not bring down gas prices here in the United States."

"Putting all your eggs in the basket of an oil pipeline that may only create about 50 permanent jobs ... isnt a jobs plan."

Wow.

These comments are the result of years of relentless organizing by folks across the country (and the world) to put pressure on the President. More than 1400 people have been arrested, including some last week, and tens of thousands more have taken to the streets in protests against the pipeline.

In fact, since March, President Obama and his closest advisers have been met by #noKXL protests at 30 different events -- from Washington, DC to Warrensburg, Missouri to Cape Town, South Africa. Each time the message is simple: keeping your promises on climate change means standing up to the tar sands and stopping Keystone XL.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> :thumbup: I'm in line right behind you! Chick fil-a, Paula Dean, McDonalds, Walmart, here we come ....


Me too!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

NJG said:


> KPG said: Too bad the fast food workers don't have any initiative to improve his skill set, education and change his place in life with meaningful and purposeful career choices. Too bad as well, that these people don't "get" that a part-time or seasonal retail job is not something meant to be a lifetime goal nor provide a living wage!
> 
> Typical republican response! Blame the poor person. Encourage the CEO to put more money in his own pocket and not pay a living wage to its' workers. Not everyone will be able to go to college, but that doesn't make them any less important than you think you are. There are many people out there that love their job, but don't get paid enough to live on, and there you are, looking down your nose at them. Shame on you!


I knew it you are blaming the Republicans again for all of the woes of everyone.

If those children in your Avatar are your grands--they sure are cute & look as if they are having lots of fun!


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

yes they are my grand children. They love those rides, the faster the better. Thanks for asking.

Who is trying to make it harder for minorities to vote?
Who is trying to repeal obamacare without replacing it?
Who is trying to get rid of Planned Parenthood?
Who is trying to take away a womans abortion rights?
Who is refusing to work with Obama on a jobs bill?
Who is threatening again to shut down the government?
Who is refusing to raise the minimum wage?
Who is refusing to compromise with the president for the good of the American people? 
I could go on and on and on.


----------



## peacegoddess (Jan 28, 2013)

NJG said:


> yes they are my grand children. They love those rides, the faster the better. Thanks for asking.
> 
> Who is trying to make it harder for minorities to vote?
> Who is trying to repeal obamacare without replacing it?
> ...


And isn't it a sad and sick litany?


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

NJG said:


> KPG You make everything sound so simple, just get an education, change jobs, no problem. Well it is a problem for a lot of people and my biggest complaint with you is that you have no compassion or empathy for other people. Now I could go through a whole bunch of different scenarios that affect people and make their path a bit harder than yours is, but it wouldn't make any difference. You do not have empathy for other people, you have proven that time and time again, just like a lot of republicans. As I said in another post the top 1% have increased their income by 281% and the bottom 20% increased theirs by 16% during a 28 year period from 79 till 07. Now, do you believe that the top 1% did this all by themselves? Did the CEO'S of a big corporation like WalMart increase their income all by themselves, or did they depend on many many people to make that possible? Well it is time for them to compensate those people for the work they do. They are not asking for an outrageous amount of money, just a living wage. I don't think that is too much to ask.


You are so far off base of what you know about me, you don't even register on a scale. Get some education and common sense if that isn't too much to ask of yourself. What a looneytune.


----------



## peacegoddess (Jan 28, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> You are so far off base of what you know about me, you don't even register on a scale. Get some education and common sense if that isn't too much to ask of yourself. What a looneytune.


Well you are true to insulting form as usual.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Aren't you a sick and sad litany? You never address a question or concern, only hurl your opinions and berate others. 

Never a mention or reprimand of she who defamed my character again and again. 

What a sad bunch you make.


----------



## peacegoddess (Jan 28, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Aren't you a sick and sad litany?


Insulting as usual. So one note and simplistic.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Well,


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Janeway said:


> Well,


 :thumbup: neither do I. I do not value their opinions, so nothing they say about me or to me matters at all; it's all like water splashing over a duck's back. 

I've tried to converse with those of different beliefs, but they just change the subject, lie or deny. What's the point of trying ....


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> You are so far off base of what you know about me, you don't even register on a scale. Get some education and common sense if that isn't too much to ask of yourself. What a looneytune.


Why is it that all you seem to do is call names and show disrespect? I had a great education and I have lots of common sense. You go right ahead and continue to call me whatever you want, but I will not respond to you again. This forum use to be a great place to visit, but it no longer is because you are always here being disrespectful and name calling. I am done with you.


----------



## peacegoddess (Jan 28, 2013)

Janeway said:


> Well,


Articulate.........not.


----------



## peacegoddess (Jan 28, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Aren't you a sick and sad litany? You never address a question or concern, only hurl your opinions and berate others.
> 
> Never a mention or reprimand of she who defamed my character again and again.
> 
> What a sad bunch you make.


A wonderful description of......yourself.


----------



## peacegoddess (Jan 28, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> :thumbup: neither do I. I do not value their opinions, so nothing they say about me or to me matters at all; it's all like water splashing over a duck's back.
> 
> I've tried to converse with those of different beliefs, but they just change the subject, lie or deny. What's the point of trying ....


You do not converse, you berate.


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

YES she is.



NJG said:


> Be very careful who you are calling ignorant. I have started more than one job at minimum wage and never planned on keeping it for as little as 3 months or even 6 months. I am entitled to be paid a fair wage for the work I do as is every minimum wage worker. If you do the job you should expect to be paid a fair wage, whether you are man or woman
> 
> Oh come on KPG, you can respond to someone who is so ignorant and naive of economics and lacking logic. That is like the pot calling the kettle black by the way.
> 
> Get over yourself, you're not that smart and wonderful.


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

Yes and the Dems and O are the ones bragging about the numbers of jobs created while never mentioning thoser jobs are low pay and many are below educational level. They don't seem to get it that we need jobs for the middle and upper middle class to improve the economy.



knitpresentgifts said:


> Hello .... I'm not the one limiting anyone to thinking a fast-food or retail job is a goal worthy of anyone. You and your buds are the ones wanting to limit a person's wages and career path by enticing them to be secure in their first minimum wage job for life.
> 
> How exciting and demeaning and liberal thinking to want to keep people from advancing and excelling. The exact reasoning and party plan of the Democratic party; keep people feeling entitled, poor and ignorant so they become dependent on govt for everything including and expecting them to vote for the Dem straight party line. Socialism has NEVER and will NEVER succeed.


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

Most of us started out in minimal wage jobs and we never thought of them as "crap salary" but we were happy to have those jobs. We learned basic job skills from our experience doing them.


peacegoddess said:


> A person deserves a living wage for any job they do. Minimum wage does not make one secure in a job, just secure in being able to meet some of their basic needs. Who said we do not want them to go further...did you read what I said about some fast food workers going to school? There is dignity in every job, even an entry level job. But why does entry level have mean crap salary? Come out of the conservative closet and join the 21st century, update your social, political, and nutritional viewpoint.


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

RUKnitting said:


> Yes and the Dems and O are the ones bragging about the numbers of jobs created while never mentioning thoser jobs are low pay and many are below educational level. They don't seem to get it that we need jobs for the middle and upper middle class to improve the economy.


Then why won't the repubs work with him on a jobs plan. They won't because they want him to fail. They will give him credit for nothing and if it brings the country down, they don't care. What have the repubs in congress dome to work with him? Nothing. They have never been so against a democrat as they have this president. It is racism, pure and simple. Their approval rating is 10% and Boehner has the guts to talk about President Obama's approval rating. Guess he didn't look at his own.

http://www.whitehouse.gov/sites/default/files/jobs_act.pdf


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

quote: They don't seem to get it that we need jobs for the middle and upper middle class to improve the economy.

What??????? The president is the one fighting for the middle class. All the repubs want is tax cuts for the top 1%. You are not paying attention.


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

He doesn't have a real jobs plan. Only deals in fantasy. He set up a special jobs panel when he was elected the first time and after attending a few meetings (2 or 3 ), I guess he became bored and needed to hit the links so he eliminated it.

Oh that nasty r word is such a great catch all for failure. How nice it must be to have that as a fail safe excuse for lack of performance.

The Repubs do have a jobs plan but he hasn't found it in his heart to consider. He doesn't even meet with them. He could start by being more small business friendly where jobs are created. The mystery of the ocare doesn't help. Small businesses can't deal with unknowns. It is more risk than they can support.



NJG said:


> Then why won't the repubs work with him on a jobs plan. They won't because they want him to fail. They will give him credit for nothing and if it brings the country down, they don't care. What have the repubs in congress dome to work with him? Nothing. They have never been so against a democrat as they have this president. It is racism, pure and simple. Their approval rating is 10% and Boehner has the guts to talk about President Obama's approval rating. Guess he didn't look at his own.
> 
> http://www.whitehouse.gov/sites/default/files/jobs_act.pdf


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

RUKnitting said:


> He doesn't have a real jobs plan. Only deals in fantasy. He set up a special jobs panel when he was elected the first time and after attending a few meetings (2 or 3 ), I guess he became bored and needed to hit the links so he eliminated it.
> 
> Oh that nasty r word is such a great catch all for failure. How nice it must be to have that as a fail safe excuse for lack of performance.
> 
> The Repubs do have a jobs plan but he hasn't found it in his heart to consider. He doesn't even meet with them. He could start by being more small business friendly where jobs are created. The mystery of the ocare doesn't help. Small businesses can't deal with unknowns. It is more risk than they can support.


You have to stop drinking the kool-aid. There is no hope for you and you are a waste of my time just like KPG. Over and out.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

How's that RU? Talking to Jell-O is more rewarding .... at least Jell-O has common sense. :XD:


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

BFM and have a good day.



NJG said:


> You have to stop drinking the kool-aid. There is no hope for you and you are a waste of my time just like KPG. Over and out.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

NJG Here is a link to help get you started on a path of understanding of what is happening on Obama's watch.

http://tinyurl.com/nwnntas


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

25 of the most outrageous things Rushie has ever said. Amazing that the repubs still follow him and accept everything he says.

http://tv.msnbc.com/2013/08/01/rush-limbaughs-25-most-outrageous-moments-in-25-years-on-the-radio/


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> NJG Here is a link to help get you started on a path of understanding of what is happening on Obama's watch.
> 
> http://tinyurl.com/nwnntas


Are you kidding me? I saw it was Dick Morris and laughed and left the site. No need to read that garbage.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Never listened to Rush, amazed to learn NJG does and that she doesn't know you don't "read" videos but listen to them instead.

No wonder she remains so uninformed.

It is no longer a puzzlement ....


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

No KPG, I don't listen to Rush, but his big mouth republican comments are always on the news. Who else could get by with calling a young college student a slut and not one repub called him out on it to say that was wrong. Who else but a republican would call Chelsea Clinton at age 13 "the white house dog?" Disgusting. To this day all your republican buddies keep quiet when he says outrageous things. They don't say anything because the base of the repub party--all those old white men--listen to Rush. 

Doesn't matter if it is listen or read when it comes to Dick Morris. You must be getting kind of desperate to make a comment about nothing. How old are you, two? Grow up!


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

The greatness of a man is not in how much wealth he acquires, but in his integrity and his ability to affect those around him positively. Bob Marley


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Well, let's see, this just came to mind for some reason after reading your rabid and racial rants about Republicans and white men. Please honor your word and waste no more of your time responding to or addressing me.


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

I hope you take that to heart. It is time for you to get out of the gutter with all that name calling and showing disrespect to those of us on this forum. You were not invited and we get along just fine without you. Go to your own forum and chat with your fellow conservatives. Why do you keep coming here and bother us. Hopefully you realize one day what it means to have integrity and figure out how to POSITIVELY affect those around you. Goodby


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

NO YOU are not paying attention. The jobs they brag about are primarily low paying, non-professional jobs and/or government jobs. He hasn't a clue how to stimulate middle and upper middle level jobs. Not a clue. Absolutely no game plan has been defined.

Enough.



NJG said:


> quote: They don't seem to get it that we need jobs for the middle and upper middle class to improve the economy.
> 
> What??????? The president is the one fighting for the middle class. All the repubs want is tax cuts for the top 1%. You are not paying attention.


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

Can I join you on the high road?


knitpresentgifts said:


> Well, let's see, this just came to mind for some reason after reading your rabid and racial rants about Republicans and white men. Please honor your word and waste no more of your time responding to or addressing me.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Had NJG watched and listened to the video from the link I posted she would have learned a little something about that which she knows nothing. Sigh ... We're only trying to help...


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

RUKnitting said:


> Can I join you on the high road?


You're already on it - waving!


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

RUKnitting and KPG, please get on that high road and leave us alone.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Well, let's see, this just came to mind for some reason after reading your rabid and racial rants about Republicans and white men. Please honor your word and waste no more of your time responding to or addressing me.


Atta girl, waving on the high road!


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Hummmmmm

Obama met ONLY with Dems yesterday. How does that help with bipartisanship? It doesn't. shocked


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Rush Limbaugh: "Bigot: A person who wins an argument with a liberal."


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

Life is too short to wake up in the morning with regrets, So love the people who treat you right and forget the ones who don't.

http://www.upworthy.com/watch-these-straight-people-answer-a-question-gay-people-have-been-asked-for-years-6

http://tv.msnbc.com/2013/07/20/facebook-users-letter-to-zimmerman-goes-viral/


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

NJG said:


> Life is too short to wake up in the morning with regrets, So love the people who treat you right and forget the ones who don't.
> 
> http://www.upworthy.com/watch-these-straight-people-answer-a-question-gay-people-have-been-asked-for-years-6
> 
> http://tv.msnbc.com/2013/07/20/facebook-users-letter-to-zimmerman-goes-viral/


Thanks, but no thanks as not interested in what anyone has to say on either subject. Don't know why you are interested!


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

NJG said:


> RUKnitting and KPG, please get on that high road and leave us alone.


I have to agree with her friends. Who wants to be in the gutter with her/them? Don't trolls live under bridges?


----------



## peacegoddess (Jan 28, 2013)

Janeway said:


> Thanks, but no thanks as not interested in what anyone has to say on either subject. Don't know why you are interested!


Because she has empathy and an open mind......things it appears that you lack.


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

A ploy to avoid the substantive issues of the day.



Janeway said:


> Thanks, but no thanks as not interested in what anyone has to say on either subject. Don't know why you are interested!


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

NJG said:


> RUKnitting and KPG, please get on that high road and leave us alone.


We're already on it, you are not. Please do keep your word to ignore us.


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

Sounds like the movie Lee Daniels, The Butler starring Oprah will be a good one to see. Just watched her on Letterman. It should be out 8/16/13.


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

Has anyone been watching Who Do You Think You Are on TLC on Tuesday night? I watched it this past Tuesday and thought it was very interesting.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

peacegoddess said:


> Because she has empathy and an open mind......things it appears that you lack.


Thanks for your lack of confidence in me, but I'm not lacking where those two subjects are concerned & won't read anything about them. Why drag a dead horse?


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

NJG said:


> Has anyone been watching Who Do You Think You Are on TLC on Tuesday night? I watched it this past Tuesday and thought it was very interesting.


No, but it is time TV puts something on the air instead of those stupid what they think is comedy shows. I do not watch any of those comedy shows are they have lost their minds by putting those shows on TV for the youngesters to watch. No wonder the young are so out of control.


----------



## rocky1991 (May 8, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> NJG Here is a link to help get you started on a path of understanding of what is happening on Obama's watch.
> 
> http://tinyurl.com/nwnntas


Waste of time listening to tripe. Keep listening KPG, your brain is fried.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Another so dismissive! Rocky, you should know my brain is highly functioning unlike many I've encountered on this thread.

BTW: if NJG wants "us" to avoid posting in LOLL she would be best to tell all her Lib/Prog buddies like you, Peacegoddess, Mojave, MLB, etc., et al, to stay away from 'our' thread of choice.

Think Israel and Palestine, guess which group will win ....


----------



## rocky1991 (May 8, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Another so dismissive! Rocky, you should know my brain is highly functioning unlike many I've encountered on this thread.
> 
> BTW: if NJG wants "us" to avoid posting in LOLL she would be best to tell all her Lib/Prog buddies like you, Peacegoddess, Mojave, MLB, etc., et al, to stay away from 'our' thread of choice.
> 
> Think Israel and Palestine, guess which group will win ....


Highly functioning, highly unlikely. You are a hoot!! 
which group do you want to win Israel or Palestine?


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

I received nothing other than a grade of "A" through twelve years of High School.

My college degree has some fancy Latin words within it including "Cum Laude."

I am blessed.

I'm told these facts alone, ignoring any other education and credentials I possess, justify my brain functions certainly in the "higher" category.

Do you have such qualifiers? Highly unlikely.

Make it a great day with a smile!

P.S. I've often thought my brain is going to waste in this thread, and I'm definitely wasting my time here. However, one always needs to relax and take a stress break; so thanks for that.


----------



## peacegoddess (Jan 28, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> I received nothing other than a grade of "A" through twelve years of High School.
> 
> My college degree has some fancy Latin words within it including "Cum Laude."
> 
> ...


So because you have "Cum Laude" on your college degree anyone you disagree with is "highly unlikely" to have the same? Faulty logic.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

You concluded the faulty hypothesis of logic that failed, not me! :XD:


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

More importantly, can she point out where Palestine has been on a map over the years?


rocky1991 said:


> Highly functioning, highly unlikely. You are a hoot!!
> which group do you want to win Israel or Palestine?


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

BREAKING NEWS this morning: the unemployment rate has dropped to 7.4% with 162,000 jobs added in July.

Just imagine what it could be if the repubs had worked with the president on a jobs bill, if all those bridges that need repair were made safe again. Instead they tried almost 40 times to repeal Obamacare. Go figure!


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

PG, I guess talking about not getting the superior "Summa Cum Laude" designation on one's college degree(s) is a new form of bragging. darn it! Now I'm going to have to feel inferior every time I go into my study and see those inferior degrees. I may even have to take them down.You and I may be in the same boat about this.


peacegoddess said:


> So because you have "Cum Laude" on your college degree anyone you disagree with is "highly unlikely" to have the same? Faulty logic.


----------



## rocky1991 (May 8, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> I received nothing other than a grade of "A" through twelve years of High School.
> 
> My college degree has some fancy Latin words within it including "Cum Laude."
> 
> ...


That is wonderful about you cum laude..........mine had magna in front of it, but far be it from me to praise myself.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Did I limit myself or even mention Magna or Summa - I think not. Hum, no Egregia for you? What a disappointment.


----------



## rocky1991 (May 8, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Did I limit myself or even mention Magna or Summa - I think not. Hum, no Egregia for you? What a disappointment.


You are a genius in your own mind. OOPS I don't think you have one of those.
Egregia as in Egregia menziesii, more like it I think.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Obviously you looked up the word in a dictionary as evidenced by your reference to kelp when the discussion was about educational honors. 

Typical Lib response; change the subject when you cannot defend nor speak to the facts with intelligence on the topic at hand.

BTW: I love eating seaweed.

Remember Benghazi!


----------



## rocky1991 (May 8, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Obviously you looked up the word in a dictionary as evidenced by your reference to kelp when the discussion was about educational honors.
> 
> Typical Lib response; change the subject when you cannot defend nor speak to the facts with intelligence on the topic at hand.
> 
> ...


Isn't the internet wonderful!! I learn something new each day. As for Benghazi, go talk to Issa, he is still trying to drum up hate, perhaps with your infinite intelligence you will be able to guide him or at least ferret out the Truth. Seems you and Issa are on the same witch hunt.


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

The dental assistant from Iowa that was fired for being "too attractive" according to the wife of the dentist, is suppose to be on 20/20 tonight. She took her case all the way to the supreme court and they agreed with the dentist. That says something about our supreme court, although they did stop discrimination against same sex couples marrying, so some decisions make sense.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Obviously you looked up the word in a dictionary as evidenced by your reference to kelp when the discussion was about educational honors.
> 
> Typical Lib response; change the subject when you cannot defend nor speak to the facts with intelligence on the topic at hand.
> 
> ...


Yummmmm. Feel a need for sushi now with a seaweed salad

Stay pithy out there


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

OK, now the house voted for the 40th time to repeal Obamacare, and in all that time has never once voted on anything to replace it with. They also want to cut 40 million from food stamps instead of the 20.5 they started with.
Now think about it. There are a lot of people and families working low wage jobs that rely on food stamps to feed their families. The federal government is subsidizing companies like Walmart and McDonalds, so they can pay low wages and put more money in their own pockets. That stinks. I know repubs could care less if people on food stamps go hungry, cause you know it's "those people" who don't work. Well, it's working families and children, but they still don't care. I think it is time for me to contact McDonalds and Walmart and a few others.


----------



## peacegoddess (Jan 28, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Obviously you looked up the word in a dictionary as evidenced by your reference to kelp when the discussion was about educational honors.
> 
> Typical Lib response; change the subject when you cannot defend nor speak to the facts with intelligence on the topic at hand.
> 
> ...


Hope yours is not coming from waters off Japanese coast or other nuke polluted waters.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Did I limit myself or even mention Magna or Summa - I think not. Hum, no Egregia for you? What a disappointment.


Lady, those other women try to out do you with every word as I knew you graduated with full honors from your university. They cannot touch your honor so they have to slam you.

Isn't it a shame they cannot take the high road? Hugs!


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

NJG said:


> OK, now the house voted for the 40th time to repeal Obamacare, and in all that time has never once voted on anything to replace it with. They also want to cut 40 million from food stamps instead of the 20.5 they started with.
> Now think about it. There are a lot of people and families working low wage jobs that rely on food stamps to feed their families. The federal government is subsidizing companies like Walmart and McDonalds, so they can pay low wages and put more money in their own pockets. That stinks. I know repubs could care less if people on food stamps go hungry, cause you know it's "those people" who don't work. Well, it's working families and children, but they still don't care. I think it is time for me to contact McDonalds and Walmart and a few others.


Talk about subsidies, let's talk about how Obama gave Congressional employees (that make between $75,000 to over $200,000) a 75% subsidy to pay for Obamacare, because they supposedly can't afford it.

Now that is how Democrats spend their time and our money


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Janeway said:


> Lady, those other women try to out do you with every word as I knew you graduated with full honors from your university. They cannot touch your honor so they have to slam you.
> 
> Isn't it a shame they cannot take the high road? Hugs!


Thanks Jane, beautiful image. These people don't bother me in the least. Entertainment really, that's all they are good for to me. Even that purpose is sorely lacking, so I'm out of here leaving them to wallow.

Remember Benghazi! CNN just did ... finally.


----------



## peacegoddess (Jan 28, 2013)

The republicans and their methods.

This Week in Poverty: Chairman Ryan and the Real World
Greg Kaufmann on August 2, 2013 - 9:55 AM ET

Yesterday, at a House Budget Committee hearing entitled War on Poverty: A Progress Report, Republican Congresswoman Marsha Blackburn of Tennessee used her allotted time to try to discredit the sole Democratic witness, Sister Simone Campbell. Sister Simone is the executive director of NETWORK, a national Catholic social justice lobby, but she is more widely known as the leader of the Nuns on the Bus.

You said you come to this hearing today as a Catholic sister living under Christian tradition, said Representative Blackburn. Would it be fair for this Committee to question the validity of your testimony, knowing that the Vatican has reprimanded the Leadership Conference on the Women Religious and singled out your organization for only promoting issues of social justice, and being silent on the right to life from conception to natural death?

Sister Simone replied that the exchange with the Vatican was about theological struggles, not about our engagement in political activity, and our organization works on economic issues.

Republican Chairman Paul Ryan seemingly admonished Representative Blackburn, albeit indirectly, telling Sister Simone, Speaking as a Catholic who usually disagrees with you on some of these issues, I think you are very well within Catholic social teachings to give the testimony that you gave here today.

It was one of many bizarre moments during a hearing that Washington Democratic Congressman Jim McDermott described perfectly to his Republican colleagues when he said, This hearing is surreal. You are not living in the real world.

Indeed, one of the three Republican witnessesUniversity of Maryland professor Doug Besharov, director of the American Enterprise Institutes Social and Individual Responsibility Projectwas there to discuss incentives to help people get out of poverty. So it was surprising that he was unsure what the current federal minimum wage pays.

The current federal minimum wage is $7.25, correct? said New York Democratic Congressman Hakeem Jeffries, trying to pivot to a discussion about good jobs as the best anti-poverty program.

Uh, it could be, said Besharov. II dont know the exact number. Its around there.

Texas Republican Congressman Roger Williams described himself as a job creator who has owned and operated his family car business for forty-two years.

Dont you think a lot of this debate is the fact weve lost our family values? Weve got single parents and so forth and we need to get back to that? Williams asked Sister Simone.

I practiced family law for eighteen years in Oakland, California. I found with low-income families that the biggest cause of family break up was economic stressors, said Sister Simone. So I think the most important piece we could do to support families would be to raise the minimum wage.

Or you could do away with the minimum wage, said Williams.

Wisconsin Republican Congressman Reid Ribble described his own religious upbringinghis father was a minister; three of his brothers and one son are all pastors.

Whoa, said Sister Simone, impressed.

Christianity is all about serving the poor, Representative Ribble told her. What is the church doing wrong that it had to come to the government to get so much funding?

Sister Simone said the need for government assistance is more about the dimension of the issue. She noted a Bread for the World study that calculated the funds religious institutions would have had to raise if the food stamp cuts proposed in last years House Republican budget had been implemented. She said every church, synagogue, mosque and house of worship in the United States would have needed to raise $50,000 in additional moniesevery year, for ten years.

We have a limitation in our capacity to do that, said Sister Simone.

Your capacity is the same as our capacity, Representative Ribble argued.

These head-scratching moments aside, I found the entire frame of the hearing as laid out by Chairman Ryan to be seriously flawed. Ostensibly, it was to examine the most effective ways to fight poverty as we approach the fiftieth anniversary of the War on Poverty next year.

Government focuses too much on inputs, said Chairman Ryan. We focus on how much money we spend. Instead, we should focus on results.

Its a claim he has made consistently since last year. But its Representative Ryan and his conservative colleagues who are constantly bemoaning the amount of money spent on anti-poverty programsmoney we confiscate from taxpayers, said Indiana Republican Congressman Todd Rokitawhile dismissing the data that show how effective these programs can be.

Indeed there are many poverty scholars who have found positive outcomes in both the short- and long-term for children and adults who participate in anti-poverty programs. Research from Arloc Sherman (here, here, here and here), Hilary Hoynes and Diane Whitmore Schanzenbach, Greg Duncan and Katherine Magnuson and organizations like Childrens HealthWatchto name just a fewreveal that these programs contribute to improved health, higher achievement and greater financial security, for example.

But if Chairman Ryan wanted to hear more about results, Sister Simone certainly obliged.

In 2011, government benefits lifted a total of 40 million people out of poverty, she testified. While Social Security has the largest impact of any single program, means-tested programs such as SNAP, SSI and the EITC lifted almost 20 million Americans, including 8 ½ million children, out of poverty.

She also noted that poor babies in the 1960s and 1970s who were fortunate enough to live in counties served by the Food Stamp Programwere healthier as adults and were more likely to finish high school than poor babies who lived in counties that didnt yet have the program. (They also scored higher on a self-sufficiency index that included adult outcomes like earnings, income and decreases in welfare participation.)

And yet the House Republican proposal to cut $20.5 billion from SNAP (food stamps) over ten years would lead to approximately 5 million people being eliminated from the program, and would increase federal and state health care costs by $15 billion for diabetes alone over ten years. Further, Ranking Member Chris Van Hollen of Maryland noted that the Republican House budget would cut $810 billion from base Medicaid funding and that Medicaid [would] be cut by one-third in 2023.

It simply adds insult to injuryand tortures the English languageto pretend that deep cuts to food and medical assistance programs will somehow strengthen that safety net and help people in poverty, said Representative Van Hollen.

The star witness for the Republicans was Eloise Anderson, secretary of the Wisconsin Department of Children and Families. Andersons main message was that she saw time limits and the work requirement as the keys to the success of the Temporary Assistance to Needy Families (TANF) program created by welfare reform in 1996. She touted her own data from Wisconsinthat 90 percent of the people left the programand have continued to stay off. She urged Congress to implement work requirements and time limits in all anti-poverty programs.

But the twists in the hearing just kept coming. Wisconsin Democratic Congresswoman Gwen Moore revealed that she was on welfare in 1985 and worked for the Department of Employment Relations where she was trained by Secretary Anderson.

She was brilliant, and of course, that was contagious, Im brilliant now, said Representative Moore.

But Representative Moore took issue with Secretary Andersons data and her description of TANF as a success in Wisconsin.

Yes, the rolls did fall by 93 percent, because they just threw people off, said Moore. Many of the [people who left] did not find jobs. I tried to require that they do data and statisticswhich they didnt want to dobecause they didnt want to confirm that.

Moore also noted that because the creation of TANF in 1996 made cash assistance much harder to obtain, the number of people living on $2 a day or lessthe definition of poverty in developing nations, according to the World Bankhas doubled in the United States.

As the hearing came to a close, Chairman Ryan said, I think you can tell that the rhetoric is still mired in the status quo. Hopefully we can get past the status quo, past the rhetoric, and collectively focus on evidence-based solutions.

But the fact is that there was plenty of evidence offered during the hearing about what works. The chairman just chooses to ignore it.

As Sister Simone testified, We wont address [poverty] by ignoring the successes of todays safety net, but neither is todays safety net adequatewe need a new commitment to reduce poverty and promote opportunity.


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

Thanks peacegoddess, that was a very interesting read. Now the repubs want to cut 40 million from food stamps. None of those repubs could ever be a match for Sister Simone. She is one smart and tough lady. I have listened to her many time and she has a lot of common sense. I think Jim McDermott said it right, though. They are not living in the real world. If there was 40 million cut from food stamps, how do they think people would survive. If the shrub had not tanked our economy, maybe there would be more jobs. If the minimum wage was increased, more people would earn a living wage and wouldn't need food stamps. 

What I understand about healthcare is that there was not a provision made for the government to pay a portion of healthcare for congress and the government employees. I am sure the repubs are screaming about the government deciding to pay for part of their healthcare, but that is usually what happens, your employer pays part of your healthcare. At least that is the way it worked for me before I retired. 
I think instead of making such a fuss they should work with the dems to fix what they don't like, but that means compromise and we know they won't do that. 
John Boehner said they should be trying to repeal laws instead of passing new ones!!!! Well OK then how many laws have you repealed John? Answer 0 No wonder you have an 8% approval rating.


----------



## peacegoddess (Jan 28, 2013)

NJG said:


> Thanks peacegoddess, that was a very interesting read. Now the repubs want to cut 40 million from food stamps. None of those repubs could ever be a match for Sister Simone. She is one smart and tough lady. I have listened to her many time and she has a lot of common sense. I think Jim McDermott said it right, though. They are not living in the real world. If there was 40 million cut from food stamps, how do they think people would survive. If the shrub had not tanked our economy, maybe there would be more jobs. If the minimum wage was increased, more people would earn a living wage and wouldn't need food stamps.
> 
> What I understand about healthcare is that there was not a provision made for the government to pay a portion of healthcare for congress and the government employees. I am sure the repubs are screaming about the government deciding to pay for part of their healthcare, but that is usually what happens, your employer pays part of your healthcare. At least that is the way it worked for me before I retired.
> I think instead of making such a fuss they should work with the dems to fix what they don't like, but that means compromise and we know they won't do that.
> John Boehner said they should be trying to repeal laws instead of passing new ones!!!! Well OK then how many laws have you repealed John? Answer 0 No wonder you have an 8% approval rating.


I adore these radical Catholics. Standing up for what their religion states about the poor and oppressed. Do you remember the Berrigan brothers during the Vietnam war years? Also the nuns and other Catholic women outside of the Vatican during the conclave burning pink smoke.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

NJG


You're not controlling your buddies who continue to post in our thread.

So, here I am in yours.

Peacegoddess, who cares nothing for peace, is obsessed with rape; please control her and get her some help.

This is the 1st post to match the five posted in our thread.

One down, 4 to go.

Remember Benghazi!


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

http://salsa.wiredforchange.com/o/1306/p/dia/action3/common/public/?action_KEY=8332

OMG this is so funny and so true. Listen to some of the comments by Fox News.


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

76% of households collecting food stamps include children, seniors or disabled people, and now the repubs want to cut 40 million from food stamps. 
I know a lady who had a serious brain tumor. She had surgery and needed many months for recovery, and while in recovery she had to go on medicaid and food stamps. She said she felt so ashamed to use food stamps and felt everyone was looking at her and thinking she was lazy because why else would an able bodied person not be working. Rude people even said this to her. I told her not to listen to them, because they had no empathy for people in general, let alone someone in need. One older gentleman in the grocery store even blamed Obama saying something about, "I bet you love Obama, don't you?" She should have said something back to him, but wasn't able to because of what she was going through at the time. She just went to her car and cried. I told her not to worry about him, he was obviously a republican and not worth her time and energy. Why do people have to be so rude?


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Annual Report Shows Planned Parenthood Tallied Record Abortion Count in 2010
Written by Dave Bohon

Planned Parenthood has come out with its annual report, and in it the abortion giant boasted that its affiliates around the nation performed 333,964 of the murderous procedures during 2010-11, up from 332,278 pre-born deaths in 2009, the previous yearly record.

The latest number, which represents an abortion performed every 94 seconds, is just one of the many statistics the group crowed about in its just-released report. We are so proud of the years many successes, and deeply grateful for all the partners, sponsors, volunteers, staff and friends who helped make them possible, the group's president, Cecile Richards, said in a statement.

A fact sheet released with the report noted that among the services provided by Planned Parenthood during the reporting period were the distribution of 1.43 million emergency contraception kits, which include birth control drugs known to cause abortion in pregnant women who take them. And while *the abortion giant* oversaw the killing of hundreds of thousands of babies, it could only muster 2,300 adoption referrals over the same time period, which comes out to some 145 abortions for every adoption.

As for other services it boasts, the pro-life Susan B. Anthony List (SBA List) noted that over the past three years, while its revenue has skyrocketed, Planned Parenthood's contraceptive services have dropped by 12 percent and its cancer screenings by 29 percent.

Meanwhile, according to its annual report, in 2010 Planned Parenthood raked in a record $542.4 million in federal, state, and local government funding  nearly half of its $1.2 billion in total revenue. Overall, Planned Parenthood ended the 2010-11 fiscal year with a $87.4 million profit.

According to Fox News, tax dollars accounted for 45 percent of Planned Parenthood's budget in 2010, a 167 percent rise in government funding of the abortion giant in the past 10 years, by one account.

While many states are working to defund Planned Parenthood,  the fact that the organization is responsible for nearly one million abortions (995,687) over the past three years while receiving billions in government dollars prompted a response of alarm and outrage from pro-life leaders.

Planned Parenthood has spent much of the last few years demanding that taxpayers add millions more to their coffers, citing their non-profit status and so-called focus on womens health, said Marjorie Dannenfelser, president of SBA List. What have we received for our money?

*While government subsidies to Planned Parenthood have reached an all time high, so too has the number of lives ended by this profit-driven abortion business. *

Destroying nearly one million children in three years is not health care and does not reflect a concern for vulnerable women and girls. As Planned Parenthoods funding goes up, abortions increase and real health services for women go down.

Douglas Scott of Life Decisions International, a Planned Parenthood watchdog group, said that for decades *Planned Parenthood has operated the most proficient killing machine in the United States. *And the machine has set yet another record.

Scott recalled several months ago when Planned Parenthood was faced with a scandal that threatened a minor loss of funding. Do you remember when Planned Parenthood was crying over the disastrous blow it claimed would have been done to healthcare for women if Susan G. Komen for the Cure were to stop funding the controversial group? Scott asked. Women will die! Women will die!! This is what everyone was told. Yet this not-for-profit goliath ends every fiscal year with millions of dollars in excess revenue over expenses.

Scott noted that the group's excess for 2010-11 was a record $155.5 million. In 2011-2012 alone, the excess was $87.4 million. Still, Planned Parenthood and its affiliates often make wild claims whenever a corporation, organization, or government entity chooses to eliminate or cut funding. Since the 2000-2001 fiscal year, Scott said, Planned Parenthood has enjoyed an astounding excess of $771 million.

SBA List's Dannenfelser said that as if its abortion numbers and crazy revenue were not sufficient, Planned Parenthood has upped the ante even further by mandating that all affiliates provide abortions beginning this year. Americans are sick and tired of underwriting the nations largest abortion business. We call on Congress to immediately investigate and defund Planned Parenthood.

One lawmaker has answered that challenge. On January 4, Rep. Marsha Blackburn, (R-Tenn.) introduced a bill that would end federal funding of Planned Parenthood. As a woman, I believe America deserves better than abortion, Blackburn offered in a statement with the bill.

*America shouldnt celebrate abortion and our taxpayers shouldnt subsidize abortion businesses like Planned Parenthood, who profit from the destruction of human life with taxpayer money. Its fiscally irresponsible and morally indefensible.*

The bill, entitled the Title X Abortion Provider Prohibition Act (H.R. 217) would prohibit family planning grants from being awarded to any entity that performs abortions. Blackburn cited a 2010 report from the Government Accountability Office showing that Planned Parenthood had received $340 million from the Department of Health and Human Services under Title X's family planning services umbrella.

A similar Planned Parenthood defunding bill failed in 2011 when Democratic legislators threatened to shut down the government rather than defund the abortion provider, a war cry that has again been heard in this session as the fight shapes up over spending cuts keyed to Obama's request for a rise in the debt ceiling. We Republicans need to be willing to tolerate a temporary partial government shutdown  which is what that could mean, said Senator Pat Toomey (R-Pa.).

Planned Parenthood has long said that the hundreds of millions it receives in federal funding does not go toward its lucrative abortion business. Every dollar from the federal government that Planned Parenthood receives pays for lifesaving cancer screenings, birth control, family planning visits, annual exams, testing for HIV and other STIs, and other kinds of basic care, one of Planned Parenthood's affiliates insisted.

But pro-life leaders point out that such * tax dollars are fungible, which means that money supposedly earmarked for family planning services could also be funneled into Planned Parenthood's abortion business.*


----------



## peacegoddess (Jan 28, 2013)

http://www.plannedparenthood.org/about-us/annual-report-4661.htm

Planned Parenthood entire annual report at this site.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Planned Parenthood Lied: My Abortion Destroyed Me; But Jesus Saved Me
by Hannah Rose Allen | Washington, DC | LifeNews.com | 5/28/13

My life changed forever at the age of 19, when I had an unplanned pregnancy. Growing up in a pro-life family, I never dreamed my beliefs would be tested. It was much less complicated to think of it as a pregnancy, rather than as a baby.

I knew what I had to do: have an abortion.

Face the consequences of my actions; tell my family what I had done; shame them with an unplanned, teenage pregnancy before marriage; carry and deliver a baby; have shattered plans for my future; or possibly go through the pain that is sure to come with adoption? No, I simply couldnt. I was weak and vulnerable. I had no other choice, or so I thought. If I had known the depression and guilt that would follow, I would have chosen a different path. I would have given my child a choice. But, in the midst of my heartache and despair, I regret having to say thats not the choice I made. I convinced myself that ending my pregnancy at only six weeks gestation wasnt really an abortion. I wish I had known that my childs tiny heart had already begun beating.

Having an abortion had to be okay because it was legal, I thought to myself. The culture I lived in told me it was my choice and that it wasnt a big deal. How did I start to believe the lies? My spirit was breaking over this decision, this impending loss. The tears were proof of this. The tears were proof that deep inside, my heart knew that I was already a mother who was carrying her first babe.

On February 6, 2009, I took the RU-486 pill, and after a night of darkness, it was over. I was relieved to get back to my normal life. I wanted to move on, as if the nightmare had never happened, and forget the immense pain. I was deceived into thinking that I could forget about it. The counselor at Planned Parenthood had told me that some initial sadness after my abortion would be normal, but after a couple days, if I was still feeling depressed, that wouldnt be normal, and I should seek help. How wrong she was. Much of those days before and after my abortion are a blur of heartbreak and tears. Sleepless nights were spent, with agony at the depths of my heart and soul, rattling me to the core. There was nothing wrong with me for feeling that way.

Trying to forget what I had done, over the next few months, I sought comfort for my wounded, aching heart through partying, drinking, and living promiscuously. I was digging myself deeper and deeper into a pit of destruction and despair. Four months after my abortion, I was pregnantagain. I fooled myself into thinking I would get my life together after what I thought was another necessary abortion. The appointment was set at Planned Parenthood

However, Jesus was fighting for me and for my unborn baby. God showed me that if I chose to have another abortion, I couldnt imagine the pain and darkness that would follow. But if I chose life, I couldnt imagine the beauty that He would bring

Instead of walking through those clinic doors a second time, I chose to walk into the light towards freedom. It was as if the reasoning for abortion fell away when I knew that God would be with me every step of my difficult journey. I was at peace knowing I was making the right choice  the choice of life

On March 16, 2010, ready to deliver my full-term daughter, I was told the devastating news that her perfect little heart was no longer beating. I had to deliver the body of my precious flower, Lily Katherine, who had already whispered goodbye before I said hello. I had to give her enough hugs and kisses to last a lifetime. I watched as her tiny white casket was lowered into the opened earth and was showered with tears, rose and lily petals, and dirt.

God saved Lily from abortion and used her life to save mine. He used her life to break my chains of sin and rebellion. He used her life to restore family relationships and friendships. He used this sweet unborn baby girl to bring her mommy back to Jesus.

My entire life and future has been changed by two babies who never spoke a word or took a breath. Yet God is speaking through them, saying just how precious and valuable each individual life is. He has a plan and purpose for each beautiful life created in His image. He can take our deepest sorrow and sin and work them together for our good and His glory! Through choosing life for my second child, God brought peace and healing to my heart that was broken from aborting my first. Because of the lives of my two little ones, I now have a passion and a purpose that I wouldnt have if I hadnt had these experiences.

*When you choose life, no matter the outcome, it is the right choice, *a choice Ive never regretted! However, I will forever regret my abortion and long for the first child of my womb. My precious Luke Shiloh, my son whom I will only ever know in Heaven.

I have realized that all the things that made me choose abortion were temporary problems. Even the things that seem so overwhelming in the moment wont always feel that way.

Luke Shilohs name means light and peace, because that is what God has brought in all of this. He has brought light in the midst of the deepest darkness and peace to my wounded, aching heart. I truly believe that the Lord has revealed that my first baby was a boy. Lily Katherines name means pure and innocent, for she is a symbol of my redemption in Jesus Christ. And she will forever remain pure and innocent. Jesus washes us white as snow.

Though the Lord has healed, redeemed, and restored me in ways I never could have imagined, there will always and forever be a missing piece of my heart, a void that cannot be filled this side of Heaven.

Luke Shiloh and Lily Katherine, I once wanted to be rid of you and hoped nobody would ever find out you even existed. Now, I want the world to know you are my children. I promise to always be your voice and to honor you in whatever way I can for as long as I live.

Sharing my story isnt easy. Yet its because of this promise to my two children of Heaven and my desire to bring glory to Jesus Christ that I do share. I will speak when someone asks me to, and I will write when given the opportunity.

I want all who hear my story to walk away with these truths in their heart: all life is sacred and beautiful and deserves to be protected. Abortion hurts men and women. There is healing to be found; however, you will carry that scar of abortion with you forever. *If you choose life, no matter the outcome, you will have no regrets.*

He heals the brokenhearted and binds up their wounds. -Psalm 147:3

There is no pit too deep that Gods love is not deeper still. -Corrie ten Boom

LifeNews Note: Hannah Rose Allen is a Christian young woman passionate about the pro-life message. Through her own experience with unplanned pregnancy, abortion and the loss of a child, Hannah Rose has become a pro-life advocate dedicated to ministering the love of Jesus to others. She tells her unique and compelling story on her website, roseandherlily.com, and at banquets and pro-life events, churches, and college campuses. Hannah Rose resides with her family in Raleigh, North Carolina, where she volunteers at her local Pregnancy Resource Center and works as a nanny.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

The Continuing Disgrace of Anthony Weiner  (Democrat), Brought to You by the Liberal Media
By Andrew Marcus | June 03, 2013 |

From time to time, Americans manage to elect extraordinarily corruptible peopleand these walking moral catastrophes, in turn, pass laws for us, enforce those laws for us, presume to lecture us, and run, in general, as much of our lives as they can gets their hands on. It's not that we don't care about being governed by vulgarians, and it's not that we're pathologically gullibleso what is it? What's the secret of their success? How do they hold on to power for so long? The short answer is: the mediawith a little help from human nature.

Such was the case with Weinergate, which most people still regard as a sex scandal and not the story of a scandalous character. Former Congressman Anthony Weiner has recently begun his campaign to become the next mayor of New York City, and given New Yorks bizarre and inexplicable gluttony for punishment, he has a real chance of being elected. Then again, maybe New Yorkers are catching on  the fact that Weiner was booed last weekend at a parade offers a sliver of hope.

Andrew Breitbart took a proverbial rhetorical bullet by exposing Weiner, putting everything on the line to give the people of New York fair warning that their would-be mayor had all the libido, ego, judgment, honesty, and self-control of a drunken teenager. You can see this sad episode on display in my movie Hating Breitbart, now available everywhere, much to the disgraced Congressmans chagrin.

To this day, however, most people believe that Weiner was forced to resign his seat in Congress because he had tweeted, in the words of Barbara Walters, flattering photos of his otherwise private parts to a 21 year-old college student on the other side of the country  not because he had fabricated a federal crime, claiming that he had been hacked, and willfully allowed his surrogates to publicly suggest that Andrew Breitbart had something to do with it. In the end, of course, Weiner apologized to Breitbart  but that was only because Breitbart, as it turns out, had the goods.

This wasnt the first time Andrew was involved in a non-sex scandal. In fact, Andrew Breitbarts New Media skills were originally forged, and ultimately informed by, his experience working with Matt Drudge during the Clinton-Lewinksy scandal in the late 1990s. While the particulars of the Clinton and Weiner scandals are very different, they share one very important thing in common  in both cases, the perpetrator knowingly defamed an innocent and allowed others to obscure his misdeeds with the mind-numbing mantra, Its all about the sex.

In the case of Clinton, rather than fess up, he opted instead to lie about somebody: Monica Lewinsky, stalker. In the case of Weiner, rather than fess up, he opted instead to lie about somebody: Andrew Breitbart, hacker. And in both cases, people were far more disturbed by their dishonesty than by their sexual foibles  I mean, who among us hasnt cigardomized their intern or tweeted a photo of their engorged genitals?

Most importantly, in both cases there was a complicit media machine in place that was all too willing to repeat the "It's all about the sex" mantra - and other distracting mantras - on behalf of their pet politician. The notion that Monica Lewinsky was an unstable stalker gained footing only because there was a media megaphone willing to repeat it; the idea that Andrew Breitbart, or anybody else for that matter, might have hacked a sitting congressman's Twitter account seemed feasible because it was repeated ad nauseum.

*The media, by and large, circle the wagons for their ownthat is, for creatures of the Left. *Happily, there are always exceptionsin Hating Breitbart, you can watch Chris Hayes and Jeffrey Toobin play interference for Weiner, but you can also watch Dana Bash and Wolf Blitzer do their jobs.

Thankfully, *Bill Clinton* is old enough now that his sexual appetites are no longer considered a destructive social force, except perhaps by his scarred victims  and *hes lied so much that nobody really takes him that seriously anymore.*
His sole purpose in life now is to regret the presidency of Barack Obama and try not to do too much damage to his wifes presumptive future presidential campaign.

As for Anthony Weiner, his future in politics remains to be seen. Given the overall quality of political discourse in this country, the moral compass of our so-called mainstream media, and our sophisticated electorate, Im afraid hell do just fine.


----------



## peacegoddess (Jan 28, 2013)

A personal choice

Claudia's Story

I'm 16 years old and just finished the 10th grade. I'm a 4.0 student, and yesterday, I had an abortion. Of course I thought it would never happen to me. I've been with my boyfriend, who is 18, for a year now off and on, and we've been through some shaky stuff. One of the more impacting times was when he got a girl pregnant when we were on a "break". We found out on Valentine's Day, and we had since gotten back together and things were fine, until we heard that news. It devastated me to say the least. She ended up having a miscarriage, to our "luck" if you could even say that. 

Anyways, I lost my virginity to this boy, we used condoms when we had them but if not we just relied on the good ol "withdrawal" method. Which had been working fine. I thought I couldn't get pregnant, after all there were many times when by rights I should have but I never did. But just in case, one day we decided to go to Planned Parenthood so I could get on the pill. The doctor told me to start it with my next period. So I waited, and waited....and waited. My next period wasn't coming. But I am always a week or so off schedule so I just waited. 

One day I was up in front of my first period class reading something. I started to feel a little nauseous, but I thought it would just go away in a couple minutes. Then I felt even more sick, and rushed to the bathroom, where I started dry-heaving. I got really hot, and broke out in a sweat. I sat on the bathroom floor for a while, then got up and got a 
drink of water and went to class. Weird, I thought, but I was only a week late so no worries. 

Until it was about two weeks later and the exact same thing happened to me again. Only this time, I did throw up. At that point, I started feeling sick everyday, and I "felt" pregnant, but I wouldn't admit it to myself, it was impossible. I brought up the idea to my boyfriend and he told me to wait a couple days and if my period still didn't come we'd get checked. 

A few days passed, my period didn't come, so we drove up to Planned Parenthood to get the results confirming what I already knew. I was pregnant. It marveled me, I'm a pretty tiny girl, and to think of what was inside of me seemed unreal. 

I knew that I would have an abortion. My boyfriend and I had already discussed it when we went through everything with that other girl and agreed that at our age there was no way we could support a new life. I don't even have my license yet, I don't have a job. My boyfriend has a minimum wage paying job. We both knew that if I had this child our parents would end up raising it for the first 5 or 10 years of our life, and we wanted more for it than that. 

I knew that to have an abortion was the most logical choice for me. I'm a good student, I need to finish school and go to college. Having a baby would make that even more difficult. Yet knowing what I had to do I still struggled with it a bit spiritually. Was it wrong what I was going to do? I eventually came to peace about it after thinking for some long hours. I decided that I believe that even if I didn't have the baby now, it's soul would be saved until I was strong enough and ready to have it and give it a good life. 

So my boyfriend and I struggled with getting the coupons in time so it would be free, and finally after a lot of stress and heartache, we were at the abortion clinic.... waiting. We got there at 11:15 in the morning. First I had a pelvic exam and an ultrasound. The most disturbing thing to me was when the doctor printed off the ultrasound sheets and I don't think I was supposed to look but I did and I saw a tiny white dot, which I'm assuming was my baby. My abortion was performed at about 3:35. It wasn't as painful as I expected, I didn't even get the shot to make me drowsy through it. I was awake, but I felt no pain. It was a short and simple procedure, my boyfriend sat next to me with his hands on his head. I felt a tiny bit of cramping, and one of the nurses applied pressure to my abdomen that helped it a little. I stared at the ceiling, and my eyes teared up a few times, but I didn't cry. After that I sat in the recovery room for about 20 minutes, and when everything was fine, I got my medications and came home. 

I had a little bit of cramping yesterday and felt a bit sore this morning but overall I feel fine. I haven't had too much bleeding either. Overall, I know I made the right decision for where I am in my life, but I still think about what could have been. But I know in the future, most likely when I'm married, I'll meet the little him or her that I wonder about. My boyfriend has also been so supportive through all this and I couldn't have made it without him. Whether it was driving me to all my appointments, or running to get me ice cream, or sitting with me helping me eat tiny bites of food when I felt like anything I consumed I would throw up, he did anything and everything for me, and I am so thankful for that. This has brought us a lot closer, it's not something I'd hope to happen to anyone, but it has made us both stronger people. So far I feel no regrets, I don't think I will either, and I am definitely glad I had the right to choose.

Claudia


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

What Planned Parenthood actually does.

http://www.washingtonpost.com/blogs/wonkblog/post/what-planned-parenthood-actually-does/2011/04/06/AFhBPa2C_blog.html

http://www.plannedparenthood.org/about-us/who-we-are/planned-parenthood-glance-5552.htm

The so called Planned Parenthood Annual Report that talks about a record number of abortions is an absolute lie. They do not give a total number of abortions performed and the writer Dave Bohon is a conservative nut job. I have posted some links that tell you what Planned Parenthood actually does. Read them or not, I don't care. Only 3% of everything Planned Parenthood does is abortions.

Discussing abortions with KPG is nothing but a joke. She will not change her mind and I will not change mine. They want smaller government unless it pertains to women's health and in that case, they want to have big government so they can stick their noses in every woman's vagina.

As far as Anthony Weiner, I could care less. I am sick of hearing about him and the sooner he drops out of the mayoral race, the better. If he doesn't drop out, so be it. I don't care. He is still a creep and a sick SOB. 
I think both parties have their share of creeps and I won't waste my time discussing them.


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

For every story about how abortion destroyed someone's life, there is another story of how it was the right thing for someone else. It is something that should be decided by the woman in need, not by a bunch of old white conservative men.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

NJG said:


> For every story about how abortion destroyed someone's life, there is another story of how it was the right thing for someone else. It is something that should be decided by the woman in need, not by a bunch of old white conservative men.


What if your lovely Grands had been aborted since you believe abortion is a choice for women? Your thinking would be different? Just saying.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Planned Parenthood is the NUMBER ONE ABORTION organizations in the USA.

Did I mention it is FUNDED BY THE USA TAXPAYER? At least the Repubs and Indepts in Congress are not racist like NJG. All colors want to get out of the business of tax-funded abortions.

NJG is correct - the PP annual report IS A LIE and the USA TAXPAYER WANTS OUT OF WOMEN"S VAGINAS and OUT OF THE BUSINESS OF MURDER.

Remember Benghazi - another four tax funded murders!!!


----------



## rocky1991 (May 8, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> The Continuing Disgrace of Anthony Weiner  (Democrat), Brought to You by the Liberal Media
> By Andrew Marcus | June 03, 2013 |
> 
> From time to time, Americans manage to elect extraordinarily corruptible peopleand these walking moral catastrophes, in turn, pass laws for us, enforce those laws for us, presume to lecture us, and run, in general, as much of our lives as they can gets their hands on. It's not that we don't care about being governed by vulgarians, and it's not that we're pathologically gullibleso what is it? What's the secret of their success? How do they hold on to power for so long? The short answer is: the mediawith a little help from human nature.
> ...


Boring Got anything new?


----------



## rocky1991 (May 8, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Planned Parenthood is the NUMBER ONE ABORTION organizations in the USA.
> 
> Did I mention it is FUNDED BY THE USA TAXPAYER?
> 
> ...


I would like to know how is tax payer money is used for abortions. Check out the Hyde amendment;

This article is about the abortion-funding amendment. For the unrelated 1997 amendment, see Hyde Amendment (1997).

In U.S. politics, the Hyde Amendment is a legislative provision barring the use of certain federal funds to pay for abortions with exceptions for incest and rape.[1] It is not a permanent law, rather it is a "rider" that, in various forms, has been routinely attached to annual appropriations bills since 1976. The Hyde Amendment applies only to funds allocated by the annual appropriations bill for the Department of Health and Human Services. It primarily affects Medicaid.

The original Hyde Amendment was passed on September 30, 1976 by the House of Representatives, by a 207-167 vote. It was named for its chief sponsor, Republican Congressman Henry Hyde of Illinois. The measure was a response to the 1973 Supreme Court case Roe v. Wade which legalized abortion, and represented the first major legislative success by the United States pro-life movement, also known as the United States anti-abortion movement. Congress subsequently altered the Hyde Amendment several times. The version in force from 1981 until 1993 prohibited the use of federal funds for abortions except where the life of the mother would be endangered if the fetus were carried to term.[2]

On October 22, 1993, President Clinton signed into law the Departments of Labor, Health and Human Services, and Education, and Related Agencies Appropriations Act, 1994.[3]  The Act contained a new version of the Hyde Amendment that expanded the category of abortions for which federal funds are available under Medicaid to include cases of rape and incest.[4]  

I really wish you would o your homework before posting nonsense.


----------



## rocky1991 (May 8, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Planned Parenthood Lied: My Abortion Destroyed Me; But Jesus Saved Me
> by Hannah Rose Allen | Washington, DC | LifeNews.com | 5/28/13
> 
> My life changed forever at the age of 19, when I had an unplanned pregnancy. Growing up in a pro-life family, I never dreamed my beliefs would be tested. It was much less complicated to think of it as a pregnancy, rather than as a baby.
> ...


You may choose to follow Jesus, I do not. Since this country does not have a national religion, I am still free to follow my own beliefs. The law is the law. Abortion is still legal in the US. If you do not want an abortion, fine. But those of us who do will be perfectly entitled to have one. Posting fictitious and inflammatory "facts" from severely conservative websites only enflames what is happening in this county. I know you don't like Planned Parenthood,, but don't you think that they do serve women in other ways? Health screenings, family planning, birth control, education, mammograms? Who else does these things for women?


----------



## rocky1991 (May 8, 2011)

Janeway said:


> What if your lovely Grands had been aborted since you believe abortion is a choice for women? Your thinking would be different? Just saying.


false comparisons.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

rocky1991 said:


> You may choose to follow Jesus, I do not. Since this country does not have a national religion, I am still free to follow my own beliefs. The law is the law. Abortion is still legal in the US. If you do not want an abortion, fine. But those of us who do will be perfectly entitled to have one. Posting fictitious and inflammatory "facts" from severely conservative websites only enflames what is happening in this county. I know you don't like Planned Parenthood,, but don't you think that they do serve women in other ways? Health screenings, family planning, birth control, education, mammograms? Who else does these things for women?


I'm perfectly fine following the law. Those who wish to murder their children and seeking abortion are allowed to do so.

I'm not against any women deciding what is right for her; I'm simply against paying for it.

Since, when did you decide to support my fabric and yarn habit? Because it is not illegal to buy fabric and yarn, I expect a law to be passed in Congress, so all taxpayer's fund my fiber habit.

You don't even have to believe in Jesus; just give me your money to support my habits and beliefs, and I'll happily appropriate how your money will be spent.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

NJG, you're falling down on you responsibilities. (NOT) How I wish you would control me and keep me out of trouble. As it is now, I keep practicing my freedom of speech.ops:

KPG, the thought of 4 more posts from you makes me tremble in my boots. Oh, I forgot, I don't wear boots. Now I don't have any appropriate footwear to tremble in. What exactly is the appropriate footwear for trembling in? Kudos to you for providing a little humor break here. :mrgreen: How, exactly, does an open topic become the property of any particular group of people? :twisted:

Peacegoddess, keep up the good work. There's no such thing as being obsessed with rape (or domestic violence, poverty, hunger and homelessness, to name just a few issues none of us should ignore until they have been dealt with). KPG is mistakenly identifying a reasonable concern with an obsession. I'm sure you already know that.:thumbup:



knitpresentgifts said:


> NJG
> You're not controlling your buddies who continue to post in our thread.
> So, here I am in yours.
> Peacegoddess, who cares nothing for peace, is obsessed with rape; please control her and get her some help.
> ...


----------



## rocky1991 (May 8, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> I'm perfectly fine following the law. Those who wish to murder their children and seeking abortion are allowed to do so.
> 
> I'm not against any women deciding what is right for her; I'm simply against paying for it.
> 
> ...


How do taxpayers pay for abortions?


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

rocky1991 said:


> false comparisons.


No it isn't!


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Janeway said:


> No it isn't!


I think that all women with children and grandchildren would visualize how empty their lives would be if those children had been aborted.


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

FYI Ladies on the Left--President Obama will be on Jay Leno on Tues night.


----------



## sjrNC (Jul 30, 2012)

However one feels about PP, the fact is that they don't actually perform mammograms, they give referrals just like your doctor. They do give breast exams. They help women receive mammograms either free or a reduced cost. 

In a statement sent to FactCheck.org, Dr. Deborah Nucatola, senior director of medical services for Planned Parenthood, said that Planned Parenthood does help women nationwide get access to mammograms, as part of the health care services it provides to nearly 3 million persons each year. Women rely on Planned Parenthood for referrals for and financial help with mammograms and specialized diagnostic follow-up tests (like ultrasounds and biopsies) when indicated by age, history and/or clinical breast exam.
Nucatola said that for many women, Planned Parenthood is their only health care provider and thus the only way they will get a referral for a mammogram.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

NJG said:


> FYI Ladies on the Left--President Obama will be on Jay Leno on Tues night.


Thanks, but no thanks as I don't watch him at all!


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

Bill O'Rielly, bless his heart, wants the federal government to fund a big campaign to talk to the girls and young ladies in the minority communities to tell them that they shouldn't be getting pregnant and having babies until they are in a more stable situation. OK, funding sex education is a good idea, but where does the boys responsibility fall in all this Bill? Talk to the girls!!!!!! They don't do it alone and it is not just their responsibility, but doesn't that sound just like a republican, an old white man telling them to put an aspirin between their knees. 
Teen pregnancy is highest in states that push the just say no or abstinence policy. Sex ed and birth control works better, but of course those old white men won't want that.


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

Should supreme court justices be held to the same standards that all federal court judges have to follow?

Should this be a partisan issue?

http://tv.msnbc.com/2013/08/01/should-scotus-justices-have-a-code-of-conduct/


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

rocky1991 said:


> How do taxpayers pay for abortions?


rocky1991
Nice to see you.
Have we not known forever that taxpayers do not and never have paid for abortions? Why do some people never get educated about any issues? Makes one wonder doesn't it.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

NJG said:


> FYI Ladies on the Left--President Obama will be on Jay Leno on Tues night.


NJG
Thank you for the info. Huck


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

lovethelake said:


> I think that all women with children and grandchildren would visualize how empty their lives would be if those children had been aborted.


lovethelake
most women who terminate a pregnancy already have children.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Hi NJG!
Thanks for sharing those links. Very good reading! Will have to catch up on more later tonight.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

NJG said:


> FYI Ladies on the Left--President Obama will be on Jay Leno on Tues night.


That ought to be good! I like both of them


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Planned Parenthood is the NUMBER ONE ABORTION organizations in the USA.
> 
> Did I mention it is FUNDED BY THE USA TAXPAYER? At least the Repubs and Indepts in Congress are not racist like NJG. All colors want to get out of the business of tax-funded abortions.
> 
> ...


Yes, everyone else is lying.........and yes, we do want Republicans out of our vaginas. If we want out of the business of murder, then we better stop unfunded wars under false pretenses.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

BrattyPatty said:


> Yes, everyone else is lying.........and yes, we do want Republicans out of our vaginas. If we want out of the business of murder, then we better stop unfunded wars under false pretenses.


Bratty Patty
Bravo. Yes, those unnecessary Wars costing us fortunes for decades and when those who were sent into harms way return home to no jobs and need food stamps they are being pointed at as GIMME, GIMME, GIMME, TAKERS, TAKERS, TAKERS. Aren't the Republicas a caring bunch? Yes, caring for the Rich who benefit from Wars.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

MaidInBedlam said:


> NJG, you're falling down on you responsibilities. (NOT) How I wish you would control me and keep me out of trouble. As it is now, I keep practicing my freedom of speech.ops:
> 
> KPG, the thought of 4 more posts from you makes me tremble in my boots. Oh, I forgot, I don't wear boots. Now I don't have any appropriate footwear to tremble in. What exactly is the appropriate footwear for trembling in? Kudos to you for providing a little humor break here. :mrgreen: How, exactly, does an open topic become the property of any particular group of people? :twisted:
> 
> Peacegoddess, keep up the good work. There's no such thing as being obsessed with rape (or domestic violence, poverty, hunger and homelessness, to name just a few issues none of us should ignore until they have been dealt with). KPG is mistakenly identifying a reasonable concern with an obsession. I'm sure you already know that.:thumbup:


KPG
Rape in the military will never be forgotten. We cannot allow a few to tarnish the honor of so many.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Notice that this is the only Republican talking point? They haven't accomplished one thing other than obstruction. hmmm


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

You would think after 39 times of losing the vote to repeal ACA, tey would get it! But Nooooo, they had to make themselves look even more foolish by losing the vote for the 40th time! Such a waste of time. They should be fined for their stupidity.


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

KPG said: NJG is correct - the PP annual report IS A LIE and the USA TAXPAYER WANTS OUT OF WOMEN"S VAGINAS and OUT OF THE BUSINESS OF MURDER.

The annual report you posted is a lie, the one PeaceGoddess posted is the actual report and is the truth. The US taxpayer does not pay for abortions. That is just another republican lie that you keep repeating in hopes that it will be believed. I said I would not respond to you anymore, but when you quote me as being correct, then I know there is a problem. An abortion performed every 94 seconds--a lie because they never say how many they perform. You and all your family values and all you do is repeat one lie after another. Keep me out of your lies. I am done with you. You have now really ticked me off.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

NJG, anytime KPG posts an article you can be sure that the true text has been changed (note the red ink and bold type). An abortion performed every 94 seconds is just inane. Ignore her. Her goal is to get under your skin and to stir the pot. I have read all of the junk they have posted in here while we were on vacation and I believe we will need a dump truck to clean it all up. They have to lie because they have nothing else. Their party is in shambles and fighting among each other and the repubs in congress refuse to work. Their leader is too drunk most of the time to perform his duties of Speaker of the House. The GOP is the laughing stock of the globe right now. They no longer have definition ( except for a rotunda full of clowns, a barrel of monkies, biggest rip off of American tax dollars, etc.)
The sad thing is the whole country is feeling their defiance in more ways than one. 
Jobs- Someone said that the jobs that will be created will be low pay and non professional. Bull feathers! I haven't met a poor contractor, architecht, engineer, or pipe fitter in my life. If we could work on our infrastructure alone, many, many jobs would be created and less people would be on gov't aid, which the GOP is so reluctant to provide. 
If we could work on new and cleaner energy, many would be put back to work. No worries about coal mines collapsing and men dying young from black lung disease. We are years behind Europe and Asia when it comes to infrastructure and technology. This party wants to take us back further by supressing voting rights and their war on women. It's truly sad.
And most of all they can't live with the fact that a bi-racial man was voted into office not once, but twice.


----------



## rocky1991 (May 8, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> I think that all women with children and grandchildren would visualize how empty their lives would be if those children had been aborted.


Your reasoning is faulty,


----------



## rocky1991 (May 8, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> rocky1991
> Nice to see you.
> Have we not known forever that taxpayers do not and never have paid for abortions? Why do some people never get educated about any issues? Makes one wonder doesn't it.


This is how they operate:

If you tell a lie big enough and keep repeating it, people will eventually come to believe it. The lie can be maintained only for such time as the State can shield the people from the political, economic and/or military consequences of the lie. It thus becomes vitally important for the State to use all of its powers to repress dissent, for the truth is the mortal enemy of the lie, and thus by extension, the truth is the greatest enemy of the State.
Joseph Goebbels

It will be my mantra for anything they post, You can't overcome stupid.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

NJG said:


> The annual report you posted is a lie, the one PeaceGoddess posted is the actual report and is the truth. An abortion performed every 94 seconds--a lie because they never say how many they perform.


NJG: Since you cannot perform basic arithmetic, I'll do it for you and *EXPOSE YOUR LIES.*

I used the PP Annual Report that PeaceGoddess provided. In that report that YOU confirmed as the truth, PP REPORTED the number of abortions they performed.  NOTE: YOU LIED and said PP didn't report how many abortions they performed. I guess you cannot read an annual report nor do you have basic math skills. 

PlannedParenthood reported they performed 333,964 abortions in the FY year 2012.  READ the report.

There are 365 days in a year x 24 hrs in a day = 8,760 hrs/yr
8,760 hrs x 60 min = 525,600 mins/yr
525,600 x 60 sec = 31,536,000 sec/yr
31,536,000 divided by 333,964 abortions = 
one abortion performed by Planned Parenthood every 94.43 seconds exactly as stated in the recent editorial I posted.

The editorial I posted referred to the EXACT SAME REPORT that PeaceGoddess posted that you said was the TRUTH.

Keep in mind PP reported _only_ 333,964 abortions that year. How many did they perform and not report? That would reduce the seconds of the slaughter of innocent babies (using the actual numbers of abortions) so an abortion would be performed more frequently, but I'm sure you'd rather forget that worthless number of lives murdered as well.

According to the PP report - they performed an abortion every 94 seconds for ONE complete YEAR. That is an abortion every 94 seconds of every single day of one 365 day year.

I do hope exposing your LIES and lack of basic arithmetic skills pleases you since you mentioned you don't take kindly to being misquoted. You really should get some education, bless your heart. I suggest you deal with the facts and the truth as opposed to believing the lies and BS posted by your Liberal buds.

TIP: don't contradict yourself in a post or expose your own lies. Let your Liberal buddies do it for you!  Rocky didn't get it quite correct either, so I'll quote correctly, "You can't fix stupid."

Good News: you can accept Jesus as your Savior and get more education!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Oh, goodie the troupe has returned from their pretend trip to continue with their hateful postings!


----------



## peacegoddess (Jan 28, 2013)

Our Clients
Planned Parenthood provides sexual and reproductive health care, education, and information to nearly five million women, men, and adolescents worldwide each year.

Nearly three million women and men in the United States annually visit Planned Parenthood affiliate health centers for trusted health care services and information.

Eighty-two percent of Planned Parenthood health care clients in the U.S. are age 20 and older.

One in five women in the U.S. has visited a Planned Parenthood health center at least once in her life.

Our Work
Planned Parenthood health centers focus on prevention: 71 percent of our clients receive services to prevent unintended pregnancy.

Planned Parenthood services help prevent more than 684,000 unintended pregnancies each year.

Planned Parenthood provides 585,000 Pap tests and nearly 640,000 breast exams each year, critical services in detecting cancer.

Planned Parenthood provides nearly 4.5 million tests and treatments for sexually transmitted infections, including HIV.

Three percent of all Planned Parenthood health services are abortion services.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Pardon, but the annual recorded number of abortions (333,964) done by Planned Parenthood was for 2011 (not FY 2012) as I originally posted.

One can only hope they did less abortions in 2012 than in 2011.

Here's the actual page showing the number of 2011 abortions done and reported by Planned Parenthood.

I've posted the page from the actual report since NJG cannot read and lied about the fact that Planned Parenthood REPORTED a number (333,964) of abortions THEY performed in 2011.

The TRUTH and FACTS (using PP's own report) support the claim that Planned Parenthood aborted a baby every 94 seconds in 2011.

Remember Benghazi!!!


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

Welcome back, Vacationing Ladies! I'm looking forward to your posts about the issues that have been brought up while you were away and to some stories about the great things you did on your vacation.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

_Planned Parenthood: 51% of Its Clinic Income Comes From Abortions
by Steven Ertelt | Washington, DC 1/5/12_

...

Planned Parenthood continues to claim that abortion is three percent of its services in the 2010 report. By comparing the number of condoms, birth control pills, and other low cost items distributed to the number of abortions it commits, Planned Parenthood intentionally misleads the public and those in charge of providing government funding for its grisly business by painting a grossly inaccurate picture of what its business is all about, the STOPP says.

It adds: By comparing PPs abortion income with its clinic income, we get a much more accurate picture of Planned Parenthoods business model. In 2010, *Planned Parenthoods abortion income was 51.5 percent of its clinic income.* ...

I know THIS FACT will be far over the heads of any one of the Libs/Progs posting in this thread as they cannot handle simple arithmetic never mind calculations and percentages of income; bless their hearts.


----------



## peacegoddess (Jan 28, 2013)

As the annual report shows, Planned Parenthood provides numerous other health services to wo/men in the United States and other countries. 


My friends and I continue to support PP and the right of every woman to choose when and if she will have a child and also the rights of every woman to have birth control and safe and low cost reproductive health services.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

peacegoddess said:


> My friends and I continue to support PP and the right of every woman to choose when and if she will have a child and also the rights of every woman to have birth control and safe and low cost reproductive health services


..... with Sandra Fluke and Bill Clinton as your role models! :XD:   :XD:    :XD: :XD: :XD:    :-D :-D :-D    :XD: :XD: :XD:

Too bad and so sad you and your friends do not have a mind of your own, simply follow the law (abortions are legal - haven't you heard?) and have the ability to support yourselves. Unfortunately for you and your minions, you cannot support yourselves nor think for yourselves so rely on the Democratic Party and taxpayers' funding to provide your thoughts and monetary support.

You're concerned about getting free birth control at what $9/month. Whatcha gonna do when your friends need to pay $5,000 a year for Obamacare coverage? How are they going to pay the $600 first year penalty for not buying health insurance and the higher increased penalties each year after the first?

How very sad and what a horrible life each of you live.

Hurrah for your pro *bad* choices!!!  :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> ..... with Sandra Fluke and Bill Clinton as your role models! :XD:   :XD:    :XD: :XD: :XD:    :-D :-D :-D    :XD: :XD: :XD:
> 
> Too bad and so sad you and your friends do not have a mind of your own, simply follow the law (abortions are legal - haven't you heard?) and have the ability to support yourselves. Unfortunately for you and your minions, you cannot support yourselves nor think for yourselves so rely on the Democratic Party and taxpayers' funding to provide your thoughts and monetary support.
> 
> ...


KPG
A wonderful Life we are living, misery is yours, not ours as you point out so clearly on a regular basis.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

BrattyPatty said:


> Notice that this is the only Republican talking point? They haven't accomplished one thing other than obstruction. hmmm


BrattyPatty
Why do you think they are so against Immigration Reform? They are scared to death to see openly how hard the Immigrants are working while the Republicans have been collection their Welfare checks, which are not small, for over 4 years now.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

BrattyPatty said:


> You would think after 39 times of losing the vote to repeal ACA, tey would get it! But Nooooo, they had to make themselves look even more foolish by losing the vote for the 40th time! Such a waste of time. They should be fined for their stupidity.


BrattyPatty
You see, they have forgotten how to do anything since they have not worked for over 4 years. They need retraining in a different job.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

OK IMHO. I have always supported Planned Parenthood. I also thoroughly support the right to privacy between a person and their physician.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Yes, I am proud to be on the progressive side.



Huckleberry said:


> Bratty Patty
> Bravo. Yes, those unnecessary Wars costing us fortunes for decades and when those who were sent into harms way return home to no jobs and need food stamps they are being pointed at as GIMME, GIMME, GIMME, TAKERS, TAKERS, TAKERS. Aren't the Republicas a caring bunch? Yes, caring for the Rich who benefit from Wars.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

BrattyPatty said:


> You would think after 39 times of losing the vote to repeal ACA, tey would get it! But Nooooo, they had to make themselves look even more foolish by losing the vote for the 40th time! Such a waste of time. They should be fined for their stupidity.


 :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I'm with you NJG. He/she who shall not be named, shall not be noticed either. Same old rhetoric and lies. Neither point of view will ever change. That's why I prefer to save my energy for something interesting.

I've read your comments over the last week and I wanted to say that I appreciate your thoughts.



NJG said:


> KPG said: NJG is correct - the PP annual report IS A LIE and the USA TAXPAYER WANTS OUT OF WOMEN"S VAGINAS and OUT OF THE BUSINESS OF MURDER.
> 
> The annual report you posted is a lie, the one PeaceGoddess posted is the actual report and is the truth. The US taxpayer does not pay for abortions. That is just another republican lie that you keep repeating in hopes that it will be believed. I said I would not respond to you anymore, but when you quote me as being correct, then I know there is a problem. An abortion performed every 94 seconds--a lie because they never say how many they perform. You and all your family values and all you do is repeat one lie after another. Keep me out of your lies. I am done with you. You have now really ticked me off.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

BrattyPatty said:


> NJG, anytime KPG posts an article you can be sure that the true text has been changed (note the red ink and bold type). An abortion performed every 94 seconds is just inane. Ignore her. Her goal is to get under your skin and to stir the pot. I have read all of the junk they have posted in here while we were on vacation and I believe we will need a dump truck to clean it all up. They have to lie because they have nothing else. Their party is in shambles and fighting among each other and the repubs in congress refuse to work. Their leader is too drunk most of the time to perform his duties of Speaker of the House. The GOP is the laughing stock of the globe right now. They no longer have definition ( except for a rotunda full of clowns, a barrel of monkies, biggest rip off of American tax dollars, etc.)
> The sad thing is the whole country is feeling their defiance in more ways than one.
> Jobs- Someone said that the jobs that will be created will be low pay and non professional. Bull feathers! I haven't met a poor contractor, architecht, engineer, or pipe fitter in my life. If we could work on our infrastructure alone, many, many jobs would be created and less people would be on gov't aid, which the GOP is so reluctant to provide.
> If we could work on new and cleaner energy, many would be put back to work. No worries about coal mines collapsing and men dying young from black lung disease. We are years behind Europe and Asia when it comes to infrastructure and technology. This party wants to take us back further by supressing voting rights and their war on women. It's truly sad.
> And most of all they can't live with the fact that a bi-racial man was voted into office not once, but twice.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

lovethelake, your comment regarding aborting grandchildren is beneath you. You are entitled to your own opinion. You are not entitled to confuse the issue. It is still an issue between a woman and her physician. If the woman is not you, you don't get a vote.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Rocky, you are so wise. Thanks for keeping up the good work. IMHO lies must be refuted so others will not automatically believe them.



rocky1991 said:


> This is how they operate:
> 
> If you tell a lie big enough and keep repeating it, people will eventually come to believe it. The lie can be maintained only for such time as the State can shield the people from the political, economic and/or military consequences of the lie. It thus becomes vitally important for the State to use all of its powers to repress dissent, for the truth is the mortal enemy of the lie, and thus by extension, the truth is the greatest enemy of the State.
> Joseph Goebbels
> ...


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Now you'll have something to talk about, but you are all being ignored...starting now.



Janeway said:


> Oh, goodie the troupe has returned from their pretend trip to continue with their hateful postings!


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Thanks MIB. I'm getting caught up on all the posts. Thanks for carrying on the good fight.

Lovely relaxing, fun-filled time was had by all. So sorry everyone (nice) was not able to come along on the spur of the moment. This was just a test. There will be other trips.

The best part may have been meeting in person and sharing stories. Of course there was a bit of tom-foolery...short sheeted bed....sneaking over to the neighbors to play with Conan and Lily (they had a slumber party of their own.) And Minnesota was a joy.

Coming back relaxed just points out the lies and manipulation in some posts. I've come to the realization that I choose not to become embroiled in this nonsense again. I look forward to discussing issues rationally.



MaidInBedlam said:


> Welcome back, Vacationing Ladies! I'm looking forward to your posts about the issues that have been brought up while you were away and to some stories about the great things you did on your vacation.


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> NJG: Since you cannot perform basic arithmetic, I'll do it for you and *EXPOSE YOUR LIES.*
> 
> I used the PP Annual Report that PeaceGoddess provided. In that report that YOU confirmed as the truth, PP REPORTED the number of abortions they performed.  NOTE: YOU LIED and said PP didn't report how many abortions they performed. I guess you cannot read an annual report nor do you have basic math skills.
> 
> ...


No, wrong again. The report you posted was written by Dave Bohon and it is not the truth. Because he said is was their report, you believe it. IT IS NOT PLANNED PARENTHOODS ACTUAL REPORT. PeaceGoddess posted that and evidently you are not capable of reading. If you go to PP's actual web site you will see that they never give an actual number of abortions performed. Do all the math you want. It doesn't change anything. The report you talk about is written by a Dave Bohon, not PP. You are not smart enough to figure it out so like I said before, go ahead and try to spread your family values, but what you are actually spreading is lies. You wouldn't know the truth if it hit you in the face.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

peacegoddess said:


> As the annual report shows, Planned Parenthood provides numerous other health services to wo/men in the United States and other countries.
> 
> My friends and I continue to support PP and the right of every woman to choose when and if she will have a child and also the rights of every woman to have birth control and safe and low cost reproductive health services.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: Thanks peacegoddess. I'm with you and your other friends 100%.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Thanks for pointing out the proper method for finding factual information.



NJG said:


> No, wrong again. The report you posted was written by Dave Bohon and it is not the truth. Because he said is was their report, you believe it. IT IS NOT PLANNED PARENTHOODS ACTUAL REPORT. PeaceGoddess posted that and evidently you are not capable of reading. If you go to PP's actual web site you will see that they never give an actual number of abortions performed. Do all the math you want. It doesn't change anything. The report you talk about is written by a Dave Bohon, not PP. You are not smart enough to figure it out so like I said before, go ahead and try to spread your family values, but what you are actually spreading is lies. You wouldn't know the truth if it hit you in the face.


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

For all you righties out there who like to discriminate against LBGT Americans, be very careful as it might come back to bite you in the butt. My best friend just found out her grandson is gay. He is an awesome young man and he has a loving family that accepted him immediately. Too bad all LGBT Americans can't have the same family as he does.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

NJG said:


> No, wrong again. The report you posted was written by Dave Bohon and it is not the truth. Because he said is was their report, you believe it. IT IS NOT PLANNED PARENTHOODS ACTUAL REPORT. PeaceGoddess posted that and evidently you are not capable of reading. If you go to PP's actual web site you will see that they never give an actual number of abortions performed. Do all the math you want. It doesn't change anything. The report you talk about is written by a Dave Bohon, not PP. You are not smart enough to figure it out so like I said before, go ahead and try to spread your family values, but what you are actually spreading is lies. You wouldn't know the truth if it hit you in the face.


Wrong again and lying again NJG I see. The report was from Planned Parenthood from the link posted by PeaceGoddess. Had you bothered to look at PP's annual report, you would recognize *I copied and pasted the actual report page from PP's annual report onto this thread.*

You're simply to dense to comprehend what you see or read, and you point out you didn't bother to read PP's report before spouting your mouth.

Peacegoddess is smart enough to recognize your stupidity, perhaps she can explain it to you and damemary since PG is the person who posted the link to PP's Annual report.

BTW: I posted page 5 from PP's Annual report. Remember now, dear, five comes after four, which comes after you've already counted to four. (I know now you have trouble with simple arithmetic and numbers). I'm only trying to help you. I've done all the number crunching for you.

You're welcome.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> ..... with Sandra Fluke and Bill Clinton as your role models! :XD:   :XD:    :XD: :XD: :XD:    :-D :-D :-D    :XD: :XD: :XD:
> 
> Too bad and so sad you and your friends do not have a mind of your own, simply follow the law (abortions are legal - haven't you heard?) and have the ability to support yourselves. Unfortunately for you and your minions, you cannot support yourselves nor think for yourselves so rely on the Democratic Party and taxpayers' funding to provide your thoughts and monetary support.
> 
> ...


Such an idiot. If free birth control costs $9.00 per month then it isn't free is it?
Why are you saying our lives are miserable? From the way you post I would say it is you who is miserable. My insurance isn't changing one bit like most people who already have it. 
Try and post someting intelligent for a change.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Oh, goodie the troupe has returned from their pretend trip to continue with their hateful postings!


If I remember correctly, Janeway, I started this thread for Liberal women to have discussions. If you don't like us, stay away. Simple as that.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

BrattyPatty said:


> Such an idiot. If free birth control costs $9.00 per month then it isn't free is it?
> \.


Wow - the moron is back! I never said $9/mo birth control is free - you did. :XD:

You'll never be able to understand the cost of Obamacare for those who don't buy their insurance because you don't even understand what you'll be paying for your own insurance.

God help you ... you need it.

You're probably still trying to figure out that Planned Parenthood actually does more abortions than one every 94 seconds.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

damemary said:


> Thanks MIB. I'm getting caught up on all the posts. Thanks for carrying on the good fight.
> 
> Lovely relaxing, fun-filled time was had by all. So sorry everyone (nice) was not able to come along on the spur of the moment. This was just a test. There will be other trips.
> 
> ...


It was a great time! I am truly blessed to have you all as friends. Looking forward to next summer  The play was fantastic! Good choice ladies! I am still full from Bob's french toast and bummed that he won't share his secret ingredients.
All in all it was very relaxing and full of fun.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Wow - the moron is back! I never said $9/mo birth control is free - you did. :XD:
> 
> You'll never be able to understand the cost of Obamacare for those who don't buy their insurance because you don't even understand what you'll be paying for your own insurance.
> 
> ...


KPG:
[You're concerned about getting free birth control at what $9/month.]

Did you not write the above quote?
Your statistics are ludicrous as most of your posts. I will reply to you no more.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

NJG said:


> For all you righties out there who like to discriminate against LBGT Americans, be very careful as it might come back to bite you in the butt. My best friend just found out her grandson is gay. He is an awesome young man and he has a loving family that accepted him immediately. Too bad all LGBT Americans can't have the same family as he does.


I wonder if your best friend would remain that way once she learned you are a racist as you regularly state on this thread and discriminate against white, male Republicans. Hopefully, for her sake, her grandson is not white nor becomes a member of the Republican party.


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

NYPD Stop and Frisk for 2012, 89% totally innocent. Being stopped and frisked when you have done nothing wrong--must be awful for your self esteem, wouldn't you think?


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> I wonder if your best friend would remain that way once she learned you are a racist as you regularly state on this thread and discriminate against white, male Republicans. Hopefully, for her sake, her grandson is not white nor becomes a member of the Republican party.


Her grandson is white and is too smart to ever become a republican. They discriminate against him, why would ever he do that?


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

NJG said:


> Her grandson is white and is too smart to ever become a republican. They discriminate against him, why would ever he do that?


You discriminate with racial slurs against white men, why shouldn't he. Libs and Dems like to stick together and act like members of a cult, I expect nothing less of his up-bringing as it is probably how you are mentoring your grands.


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> You discriminate with racial slurs against white men, why shouldn't he. Libs and Dems like to stick together and act like members of a cult, I expect nothing less of his up-bringing as it is probably how you are mentoring your grands.


OK, now when you mention my grand children, you have crossed the line. I am done with you and will no longer respond to your filth.


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

Welcome back from vacation ladies. Hope you all had a good time.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

NJG said:


> OK, now when you mention my grand children, you have crossed the line. I am done with you and will no longer respond to your filth.


How nice; it is OK for you to talk about your friend's grand telling strangers personal info about him probably without her knowledge or permission, but you become upset when someone mentions your grands of whom you show their photo (your choice) and talk about them on this public thread.

You have interesting and illogical privacy concerns.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

NJG said:


> Welcome back from vacation ladies. Hope you all had a good time.


Thanks, NJG! We had a great time. Lots of laughs, good food,
knitting and deep conversations, smores around the campfire, and we shortsheeted Al's bed up at the lake. So much to talk about, but I will let the other ladies chime in.

Attacking people's grandchildren is part of the psycho's MO.
Best just to ignore it. Rational people don't behave that way.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Here we go; I ATTACKED NO GRANDCHILD.

NJG is posting private details about someone else's grand. Tell NJG why she is a psycho and needs counseling to learn how to keep her mouth shut about other people's children.


----------



## rocky1991 (May 8, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> How nice; it is OK for you to talk about your friend's grand telling strangers personal info about him probably without her knowledge or permission, but you become upset when someone mentions your grands of whom you show their photo (your choice) and talk about them on this public thread.
> 
> You have interesting and illogical privacy concerns.


We have no idea who she is talking about, no names, no information about where they live. You are ridiculous.


----------



## peacegoddess (Jan 28, 2013)

The phrase "old white men" came into usage because of the dominance of older white men in the political arena who wrote and enacted laws that affected women, minorities, and younger adults. It still applies in most instances as women and minorities are still not equally represented in most state legislatures and certainly not in congress. It was never intended as a racial slur and is not used that way now.


----------



## rocky1991 (May 8, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Annual Report Shows Planned Parenthood Tallied Record Abortion Count in 2010
> Written by Dave Bohon
> 
> Planned Parenthood has come out with its annual report, and in it the abortion giant boasted that its affiliates around the nation performed 333,964 of the murderous procedures during 2010-11, up from 332,278 pre-born deaths in 2009, the previous yearly record.
> ...


Check out this website: www.plannedparenthood.org/mar-monte/annual-reports-3413.htm‎

The figures here are much different than yours, not even close to the hysteria you promote.


----------



## peacegoddess (Jan 28, 2013)

Info about children in the U S


Child Abuse in America
Children are suffering from a hidden epidemic of child abuse and neglect. Every year 3.3 million reports of child abuse are made in the United States involving nearly 6 million children (a report can include multiple children). The United States has the worst record in the industrialized nation  losing five children every day due to abuse-related deaths. 1


And this 

REPORT: The U.S Has The Highest First-Day Infant Death Rate In The Industrialized World
BY TARA CULP-RESSLER ON MAY 7, 2013 AT 12:05 PM

(Credit: March of Dimes)
Each year, about one million infants around the world die on the same day theyre born. That figure includes about 11,300 U.S. babies  the highest first-day infant mortality rate of any other country in the industrialized world, according to a new report from Save the Children. In fact, the United States rate of first-day infant death is 50 percent more than all the other industrialized countries in the report combined.
Many babies who die at birth were born too early, and others suffer infections or complications at birth. Many of those infants could be actually be saved with fairly cheap medical interventions, the advocacy group says. The first day of life is the most dangerous day for mothers and babies, but expanding access to several products that cost under $6 each  bag-and-mask devices to help babies breathe, antiseptic to prevent umbilical cord infections, antibiotics to treat infections, and steroids to delay pre-term labor  could help save an estimated one million infants around the world.
Save the Children isnt sure exactly why the United States has such a high rate of first-day infant mortality. But the group suspects its partly related to the countrys high rates of unintended pregnancies and teen births, as well as persistent issues of economic and racial inequality:


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

rocky1991 said:


> We have no idea who she is talking about, no names, no information about where they live. You are ridiculous.


What a bunch of loons you gals are. I am NOT the person who brought up a discussion of someone else's children and then panicked when realizing what I had done so told the person off.

:lol:


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

peacegoddess said:


> The phrase "old white men" came into usage because of the dominance of older white men in the political arena who wrote and enacted laws that affected women, minorities, and younger adults. It still applies in most instances as women and minorities are still not equally represented in most state legislatures and certainly not in congress. It was never intended as a racial slur and is not used that way now.


Tell us something we all don't know already. NJG ALWAYS uses race as a racial slur and we all know that as well.

We all waiting for your statement refuting the facts you posted of how Planned Parenthood slaughters 300,000+ babies every year and counting which currently equates to an abortion every 94 seconds. How uplifting the annual report you posted of an organization you support. I didn't realize you supported murder, I thought you were all about peace.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

rocky1991 said:


> Check out this website: www.plannedparenthood.org/mar-monte/annual-reports-3413.htm‎
> 
> The figures here are much different than yours, not even close to the hysteria you promote.


Why bother - I used the info posted by Peacegoddess since she posted it, supports and discusses it. I'm not about to introduce a new set of stats that you'd refuse anyway. Let's discuss the annual report produced by Planned Parenthood that PG posted.

Unless, of course, you cannot handle the truth.

An abortion performed every 94 seconds on every single day of the year all done by Planned Parenthood alone. Pause and marvel at that extraordinary number of murdered children who could have been placed in loving homes and could have grown into responsible and productive citizens.

Roughly 45% of their abortions funded by the US taxpayers!

How about them numbers .... :thumbup:

I understand perfectly now why you Lib and Prog loons don't care about the deaths of four murdered US citizens serving our country in Benghazi when you can legally kill one million babies in just three short years in your country with your own permission granted.

I remember Benghazi.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Thanks for the welcome NJG. I wish everyone could enjoy a relaxing several days like this. Really dusted out the cobwebs.



NJG said:


> Welcome back from vacation ladies. Hope you all had a good time.


----------



## peacegoddess (Jan 28, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Tell us something we all don't know already. NJG ALWAYS uses race as a racial slur and we all know that as well.
> 
> We all waiting for your statement refuting the facts you posted of how Planned Parenthood slaughters 300,000+ babies every year and counting which currently equates to an abortion every 94 seconds. How uplifting the annual report you posted of an organization you support. I didn't realize you supported murder, I thought you were all about peace.


I do not consider abortion murder. Abortions are 3% of the legal health services that Planned Parenthood provides for wo/men.

Read the entire report and you will understand that Planned Parenthood truly supports women's reproductive health in all its aspects.


----------



## peacegoddess (Jan 28, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Why bother - I used the info posted by Peacegoddess since she posted it, supports and discusses it. I'm not about to introduce a new set of stats that you'd refuse anyway. Let's discuss the annual report produced by Planned Parenthood that PG posted.
> 
> Unless, of course, you cannot handle the truth.
> 
> ...


And I remember thousands of rapes of military women by military men...and the cover up of these rapes by military commanders.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

damemary said:


> Now you'll have something to talk about, but you are all being ignored...starting now.


Oh, goodie as I'm glad you will ignore me after your pretend trip!


----------



## rocky1991 (May 8, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Why bother - I used the info posted by Peacegoddess since she posted it, supports and discusses it. I'm not about to introduce a new set of stats that you'd refuse anyway. Let's discuss the annual report produced by Planned Parenthood that PG posted.
> 
> Unless, of course, you cannot handle the truth.
> 
> ...


According to the figures on this site, they are not nearly the ones you use. If you Don.t care to check, no big deal you will believe what you want even if you are wrong, and you are wrong about all you have posted. Keep spewing your hate, only you and your cohorts choose to believe falsehoods.


----------



## rocky1991 (May 8, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> What a bunch of loons you gals are. I am NOT the person who brought up a discussion of someone else's children and then panicked when realizing what I had done so told the person off.
> 
> :lol:


My favorite bird is a loon.


----------



## peacegoddess (Jan 28, 2013)

rocky1991 said:


> According to the figures on this site, they are not nearly the ones you use. If you Don.t care to check, no big deal you will believe what you want even if you are wrong, and you are wrong about all you have posted. Keep spewing your hate, only you and your cohorts choose to believe falsehoods.


Many American children needing a home are not adopted.

Waiting Children
Waiting for a family is the longest wait of all.
Waiting Children
Despite the fact that we live in one of the most fortunate nations in the world, there are 130,000 children in the U.S. foster care system waiting to be adopted. Adopt America Network specializes in finding homes for the most difficult-to-place children.

For these children, every day that passes without a family of their own is an eternity  especially since they are dealing with very special needs and situations, including:

Victims of extreme neglect.
Victims of abuse  sexual, physical, emotional.
Mentally or medically fragile children (ranging from minor problems to terminally ill).
Part of a sibling group of two or more (the greater the number, the harder it is to find a permanent home).
Of minority or biracial heritage.
Older children with the associated problems of long-term care in the foster system.
Perhaps the best way to really see what our organization is all about is to meet the children who are available for adoption and so richly deserve a home to call their own


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

peacegoddess said:


> Many American children needing a home are not adopted.
> 
> Waiting Children
> Waiting for a family is the longest wait of all.
> ...


peacegoddess
Not only are all too many children waiting for a home, they would love to be able to call any place home for at least a number of years. Our system to take care of the most vulnerable stinks. Every few years and often sooner than that
the kids get moved around and then society wonders why many young people are so unsteady in their behavior. The fault for that can be directed at all of us. 
Why don't the Churches instead of building bigger Temples build
permanent homes for childen without parents (for whatever reason)? Now that would be a christian thing to do, wouldn't it,
but that seems too much bother. It is so much easier to pretend to be caring rather then actually caring.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Here we go; I ATTACKED NO GRANDCHILD.
> 
> NJG is posting private details about someone else's grand. Tell NJG why she is a psycho and needs counseling to learn how to keep her mouth shut about other people's children.


KPG
Anyone you have not attacked? But then that is your normal behavior and you just do not know any different. So do any of us care? Not by a long shot. Keep posting to reveal your sorry self on a regular basis.


----------



## peacegoddess (Jan 28, 2013)

Huckleberry said:


> peacegoddess
> Not only are all too many children waiting for a home, they would love to be able to call any place home for at least a number of years. Our system to take care of the most vulnerable stinks. Every few years and often sooner than that
> the kids get moved around and then society wonders why many young people are so unsteady in their behavior. The fault for that can be directed at all of us.
> Why don't the Churches instead of building bigger Temples build
> ...


Did you know that in many states a gay/lesbian couple cannot adopt a baby or "normal" child (unless they go through a very expensive private adoption) but can adopt a child who has been in longterm foster care (usually those with challenging issues). It seems that in some states the so called Christian couples do not want to adopt any child that may have learning disabilities or social challenges.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Wrong again and lying again NJG I see. The report was from Planned Parenthood from the link posted by PeaceGoddess. Had you bothered to look at PP's annual report, you would recognize *I copied and pasted the actual report page from PP's annual report onto this thread.*
> 
> You're simply to dense to comprehend what you see or read, and you point out you didn't bother to read PP's report before spouting your mouth.
> 
> ...


KPG
Your copying and pasting gets you into trouble again and again. You are just too dense to recognize that. O well, when one has only so much to work with (know what I am referring to?), it gets complicated, doesn't it.


----------



## peacegoddess (Jan 28, 2013)

Why is abortion legal and safe? Read this

Could Self-Induced Abortions Be On the Rise?
by Kristina Chew

Two recent studies offer some information about how American women end their own pregnancies. Both note that only a small percentage of women have attempted to abort without the help of medical practitioners, though it should be kept in mind that this is the sort of information that many prefer not to speak about. Reviewing the studies in Slate, Sharon Lerner writes that, after the passage of Roe v. Wade, interest in self-help abortion methods inevitably fadedbut news reports suggest that self-induced abortions might be on the rise.

About the two studies: A study in the current issue of American Journal of Obstetrics & Gynecology surveyed 9,493 women at health care facilities that provide abortions; more than 2 percent had tried to induce abortions on their own. In the other study, published in Reproductive Health Matters, 1,425 women responded to surveys in clinic waiting rooms, with 4.6 percent saying they had tried to induce their own abortions.

Of the women surveyed, there was a preference for naturalor at least natural-seemingmethods including

various herbs, vitamin C, birth control pills, laxatives, and a beverage cart worth of strange concoctions, including coffee with lemon, warm Coca-Cola with baking soda, various syrups, and Malta, a wheat soda

The researchers were first interested in the use of the ulcer medication misoprostol to self-induce an abortion, as this drug causes uterine contractions and is used by doctors along with mifepristone (RU-486), to induce medical abortions early in pregnancy. However, the American Journal of Obstetrics & Gynecology found that less than half the women surveyed used misoprostol.

According to lawyer Carol Downerwho serves on the board of Feminist Womens Health Centers of California and pioneered a method of early abortion known as menstrual extractionthere is a new surge of interest in do-it-yourself abortion. Lerner recounts some tragic stories of women often teenagers, who, not having the funds for a clinic or fearing the consequences of their mother finding out, tried to induce an abortion:

There was Amber Abreu, the Massachusetts teenager arrested in 2007 for taking misoprostol, an ulcer medication which causes uterine contractions and which is used by doctors, in tandem with mifepristone (RU-486), to induce medical abortions early in pregnancy. She delivered a tiny infant who survived for four days. (Stories in Mother Jones and elsewhere have speculated that since misoprostol is now widely available online, many women may be using it as Abreu did, to induce their own abortions.) And in 2009, the Western Journal of Emergency Medicine published the case study of a 24-year-old who had actually used a coat hanger to abort (she wound up needing a hysterectomy) while a young woman in Utah made headlines when she paid a guy $150 to beat her until she miscarried.

The Internet has, not surprisingly, played a key role in providing women with information about a DIY abortion. Lerner describes two such detailed guides. When these self-inductions are unsuccessful, some women have had to have clinic abortions which, as they may occur after a delay, may be a more involved, more expensive ordeal. Or, if a woman continues her pregnancy, there is the risk of birth defects in their child.

As Lerner writes, a DIY abortion may be the only option in countries where abortion is illegal. But it is not in the US and, as Wendy Chavkin, a physician and professor of public health and gynecology at Columbias Mailman School of Public Health, says:

The point of having legal abortion is to make it safe and a decent, dignified experiencePeople should get legal, good care, not second rate care.

Care2 blogger Jessica Pieklo wrote last year about a 13 year old in Pennsylvania who tried to perform an abortion on herself with a pencil; the girl became horribly sick, began having contractions, and ultimately delivered the baby at home. The girl had apparently been in a sexual relationship with Michael James Lisk, a 30-year-old man who has now been charged with rape and concealing the death of a child  apparently the girl was in contact with Lisk while she was in labor and Lisk came to the girls house and removed the baby in a plastic bag and buried it in a wooded area. As Jessica writes:

Abortion access would not have changed the tragic nature of a predator impregnating a child, and hopefully the law takes care of Lisk. The fact that this relationship even happened shows a cultural failure that started long before the pregnancy. But when women and girls have open access to reproductive health services it can mean the difference between the loss of one life or two. This girl got lucky, if you can call surviving a DIY abortion and having your sexual victimhood exposed as luck. And a culture that supports open access to abortion care is a culture that has recognized that women and girls have worth, that their lives and their health have independent value, a lesson clearly needed in the case of this young teen.

The girl used a pencil because, as Jessica writes, thats what happens when desperation sets in. And, as the two new studies and the news reports that Lerner cites suggests, the 13-year-old was notis notalone in her desperation.

Read more: http://www.care2.com/causes/could-self-induced-abortions-be-on-the-rise.html#ixzz2b9726lpl


----------



## sjrNC (Jul 30, 2012)

[quote
Why don't the Churches instead of building bigger Temples build
permanent homes for childen without parents (for whatever reason)? Now that would be a christian thing to do, wouldn't it,
but that seems too much bother. It is so much easier to pretend to be caring rather then actually caring.[/quote]

Seems a church in Texas has adopted over 70 children

http://www.christianpost.com/news/church-adopts-76-foster-children-out-of-troubled-homes-80869/

Many denominations do have homes for children. I know in the states I have lived in there have been homes for children.

I also know couples who have mentored kids and also have helped with sending them to college.
Seems many churches are stepping up and helping children
http://www.cor.org/missions/serve-in-kansas-city/foster-adoptive-care/

http://111project.org/
http://www.circleofcare.org/site/04foster/childshare.html

http://www.bchfamily.org/helping/service/106/124/121


----------



## peacegoddess (Jan 28, 2013)

sjrNC said:


> Seems a church in Texas has adopted over 70 children
> 
> http://www.christianpost.com/news/church-adopts-76-foster-children-out-of-troubled-homes-80869/
> 
> ...


There are many agencies similar to these in the U S and I volunteer at one: Homeless prenatal. Unfortunately these nonprofits compete for corporate, community, state, and federal funds. While the work they do is wonderful, there are a certain percentage of "failures" due to continual poor economic conditions such as affordable housing, living expenses (food and utilities) decent paying jobs, and emotional issues of both parents and children.

Unfortunately congress is drastically reducing food stamps, child food programs in schools, and other necessary supportive services foir families with children. A nations greatness is judged by how the least of the population is cared for.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

peacegoddess said:


> There are many agencies similar to these in the U S and I volunteer at one: Homeless prenatal. Unfortunately these nonprofits compete for corporate, community, state, and federal funds. While the work they do is wonderful, there are a certain percentage of "failures" due to continual poor economic conditions such as affordable housing, living expenses (food and utilities) decent paying jobs, and emotional issues of both parents and children.
> 
> Unfortunately congress is drastically reducing food stamps, child food programs in schools, and other necessary supportive services foir families with children. A nations greatness is judged by how the least of the population is cared for.


Leave it to the republicans to take away from the children. The school programs were very successful in Minnesota. Those who didn't get breakfast at home could go to school early and have a decent breakfast. Some paid and some did not. Same with the school lunches. It's no fault of the child if their parents can't afford food to feed them more than 1 meal a day. I'ts heartbreaking.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

peacegoddess said:


> There are many agencies similar to these in the U S and I volunteer at one: Homeless prenatal. Unfortunately these nonprofits compete for corporate, community, state, and federal funds. While the work they do is wonderful, there are a certain percentage of "failures" due to continual poor economic conditions such as affordable housing, living expenses (food and utilities) decent paying jobs, and emotional issues of both parents and children.
> 
> Unfortunately congress is drastically reducing food stamps, child food programs in schools, and other necessary supportive services foir families with children. A nations greatness is judged by how the least of the population is cared for.


peacegoddess
Lots is being done privately but it is so inadequate without proper funding as you point out.
We need a well run national project to care for those who cannot take care of themselves.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> peacegoddess
> Lots is being done privately but it is so inadequate without proper funding as you point out.
> We need a well run national project to care for those who cannot take care of themselves.


I agree, Huck. What good do they think they are doing by taking food out of the mouths of children?
Not changing subject, but are you by chance missing a striped hand knit sock? I found one in my suit case while unpacking


----------



## peacegoddess (Jan 28, 2013)

BrattyPatty said:


> Leave it to the republicans to take away from the children. The school programs were very successful in Minnesota. Those who didn't get breakfast at home could go to school early and have a decent breakfast. Some paid and some did not. Same with the school lunches. It's no fault of the child if their parents can't afford food to feed them more than 1 meal a day. I'ts heartbreaking.


Bratty, In addition to food, it is children having the rest and security they need for success in the classroom. I know many a teacher who battles the nodding out child at 10:00 am dues ti lack of sleep and food. Many children deal with neighborhood challenges of shootings and the more intimate family domestic violence. We need for every child to be a wanted ...and child born into a secure household.


----------



## sjrNC (Jul 30, 2012)

peacegoddess said:


> There are many agencies similar to these in the U S and I volunteer at one: Homeless prenatal. Unfortunately these nonprofits compete for corporate, community, state, and federal funds. While the work they do is wonderful, there are a certain percentage of "failures" due to continual poor economic conditions such as affordable housing, living expenses (food and utilities) decent paying jobs, and emotional issues of both parents and children.
> 
> Unfortunately congress is drastically reducing food stamps, child food programs in schools, and other necessary supportive services foir families with children. A nations greatness is judged by how the least of the population is cared for.


Yes there are but I was trying to point out that many churches do provide services to the children in foster care and not just build church buildings

My church collects a "building fund" offering on Christmas Eve, we probably have less than 350 members, but on Christmas Eve we collect over 25,000 to help anyone in need.

Even as agencies are loosing funds, we have coorporations, individuals and churches who step up to meet the need of our community. We have a family that is always giving to agencies when there is a need.

A new grocery store in our area just announced a conciderable donation to our food pantry. Several years ago the men's shelter said they needed oatmeal. 
So much was bought for them that the grocery stores ran out.

A new manufacturing company to our area donated fans and refrigerators to needy families.

Churches and other organizations will have there school drives this month.
In the winter, one of our tv stations will have there coat and mitten drive.

I am sure other parts of the country have the same program where one can round up or have added to your gas bill extra to money to help with heating bills.
I find that very easy to do.

Yes things might look bleak, but there are still many willing to help where there is a need.


----------



## peacegoddess (Jan 28, 2013)

sjrNC said:


> Yes there are but I was trying to point out that many churches do provide services to the children in foster care and not just build church buildings
> 
> My church collects a "building fund" offering on Christmas Eve, we probably have less than 350 members, but on Christmas Eve we collect over 25,000 to help anyone in need.
> 
> ...


I am so very pleased that churches and agencies like this are helping. However, we need a nation that supports families in every aspect of their lives. We need a living wage for workers, we need affordable childcare and healthcare.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

peacegoddess said:


> I do not consider abortion murder. Abortions are 3% of the legal health services that Planned Parenthood provides for wo/men.
> 
> Read the entire report and you will understand that Planned Parenthood truly supports women's reproductive health in all its aspects.


How rich. Drones and military forces who kill the enemy or innocent casualties of war you call murder when all is done in the *defense* of your sovereign nation, but killing defenseless babies who are innocent and have no say in the matter and become a casualty isn't murder to you.

How can you justify the hypocrisy in your own mind and belief system; you cannot.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

peacegoddess said:


> I do not consider abortion murder. Abortions are 3% of the legal health services that Planned Parenthood provides for wo/men.
> 
> Read the entire report and you will understand that Planned Parenthood truly supports women's reproductive health in all its aspects.


No, the abortions by PP are NOT 3% of the services they perform - that is the fancy bookkeeping you bought that was put forth by PP and sold to you by your precious liberal lapdog media in an intentional suppression of the facts of what they are actually doing. That bookkeeping is the very reason the funding has changed for PP, why locations are being closed and why Congress is presently investigating the corrupt organization.

Oh, one final point - an abortion IS NOT a health care service - its a name for a procedure that kills a baby and places the remains in a trash dumpster.

Good to know you support such an act.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

peacegoddess said:


> And I remember thousands of rapes of military women by military men...and the cover up of these rapes by military commanders.


Ya, right, "you remember." Show me the facts - and not from an uber liberal farce source .... you cannot and will not.

Remember Benghazi. I suppose you don't call those lost lives murder either.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

rocky1991 said:


> According to the figures on this site, they are not nearly the ones you use. If you Don.t care to check, no big deal you will believe what you want even if you are wrong, and you are wrong about all you have posted. Keep spewing your hate, only you and your cohorts choose to believe falsehoods.


Highly hysterical :XD: Your uber Prog bud posts the facts and you deny them. I GOT my FACTS from the Prog OP. If you've got a problem discussing the facts Peacegoddess posted, I suggest you take it up with her. :XD: :XD: :XD:      

I don't have to make up anything or present the actual facts which are HIGHER than the ones noted in the PP reports. I'm using the lower numbers that PP and PG brought up and STILL your idiotic Libs and Progs don't want to support the very numbers posted.

What a bunch of looneytunes .....


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

peacegoddess said:


> And I remember thousands of rapes of military women by military men...and the cover up of these rapes by military commanders.


Of course, when you brought up abortions and I discussed the facts about abortion YOU PRESENTED, you change the subject to rape, your personal obsession, after killing babies.

We'll discuss rape AFTER you discuss the abortion report YOU posted.

You never will discuss the facts posted because you backed yourself into a corner that you cannot defend even to your Lib buds. :XD:


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> No, the abortions by PP are NOT 3% of the services they perform - that is the fancy bookkeeping you bought that was but forth by PP and sold to you by your precious liberal lapdog media in an intentional suppression of the facts of what they are actually doing. That bookkeeping is the very reason the funding has changed for PP, why locations are being closed and why Congress is presently investigating the corrupt organization.
> 
> Oh, one final point - an abortion IS NOT a health care service - its a name for a procedure that kills a baby and places the remains in a trash dumpster.
> 
> Good to know you support such an act.


KPG
Keep on posting to show your ignorance over and over again.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Highly hysterical :XD: Your uber Prog bud posts the facts and you deny them. I GOT my FACTS from the Prog OP. If you've got a problem discussing the facts Peacegoddess posted, I suggest you take it up with her. :XD: :XD: :XD:
> 
> I don't have to make up anything or present the actual facts which are HIGHER than the ones noted in the PP reports. I'm using the lower numbers that PP and PG brought up and STILL your idiotic Libs and Progs don't want to support the very numbers you posted.
> 
> What a bunch of looneytunes .....


KPG
IF you are so correct with your statements, why such sour notes when addressing us? Being annoyed that we know better and keep pointing out your shortcomings? Easy for us since we fact check which you are totally unfamiliar with.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

Life begins at conception. Viability isn't the point. Abortion is murder and sometimes it's also the hard choice a woman has to make. I can hardly believe it, but I'm looking forward to what I hope will be many well-deserved criticisms about your belief that abortion isn't murder from the Conservative ladies.

Now that the Ladies Who Vacationed are back I see things are back to the same old same old.


peacegoddess said:


> I do not consider abortion murder. Abortions are 3% of the legal health services that Planned Parenthood provides for wo/men.
> 
> Read the entire report and you will understand that Planned Parenthood truly supports women's reproductive health in all its aspects.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

rocky1991 said:


> My favorite bird is a loon.


Perfect - you're in good company.


----------



## peacegoddess (Jan 28, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Ya, right, "you remember." Show me the facts - and not from an uber liberal farce source .... you cannot and will not.
> 
> Remember Benghazi. I suppose you don't call those lost lives murder either.


Oh my my my!


----------



## peacegoddess (Jan 28, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Ya, right, "you remember." Show me the facts - and not from an uber liberal farce source .... you cannot and will not.
> 
> Remember Benghazi. I suppose you don't call those lost lives murder either.


Oh my my my! You use their annual report when it suits your purposes. But not when it does not? Oh well I am not surprised, but am disappointed in that you do not have the courage to admit it.


----------



## peacegoddess (Jan 28, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Of course, when you brought up abortions and I discussed the facts about abortion YOU PRESENTED, you change the subject to rape, your personal obsession, after killing babies.
> 
> We'll discuss rape AFTER you discuss the abortion report YOU posted.
> 
> You never will discuss the facts posted because you backed yourself into a corner that you cannot defend even to your Lib buds. :XD:


You accepted the annul report until it did not go your way. And You continually posted about "remembering ..."


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

peacegoddess said:


> Why is abortion legal and safe?
> 
> The point of having legal abortion is to make it safe and a decent, dignified experiencePeople should get legal, good care, not second rate care.


Exactly correct. So when Repub or pro-life Governors (i.e. Texas) have recently written and attempt to pass and do pass laws for banning late-term abortions and/or laws mandating more sanitary and appropriate care and access to hospitals and ambulances for botched or emergencies that arise when an abortion is performed, all the pro-choice supporters protest and demand the laws not pass.

States are trying to make abortions more safe, sanitary and remove risks, and again, pro-choice protesters stand in the way.

Typical response of fools. Stay ignorant, poor and become like a third-world citizen instead of improving your health, safety, and prosperity in life.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

peacegoddess said:


> Oh my my my! You use their annual report when it suits your purposes. But not when it does not? Oh well I am not surprised, but am disappointed in that you do not have the courage to admit it.


Are you a complete or partial idiot? The ONLY numbers I've discussed are the ones you provided.

You don't even have the right to say the word 'courage.' You're more concerned about killing an ant than you are a living, innocent baby. You deserve zero defense by the USA military services.

You disgust me.


----------



## peacegoddess (Jan 28, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Exactly correct. So when Repub or pro-life Governors (i.e. Texas) have recently written and attempt to pass and do pass laws for banning late-term abortions and/or laws mandating more sanitary and appropriate care and access to hospitals and ambulances for botched or emergencies that arise when an abortion is performed, all the pro-choice supporters protest and demand the laws not pass.
> 
> States are trying to make abortions more safe, sanitary and remove risks, and again, pro-choice protesters stand in the way.
> 
> Typical response of fools. Stay ignorant, poor and become like a third-world citizen instead of improving your health, safety, and prosperity in life.


I think the accepted answer is... you are full of caca.

And who is posting now...your female hating alter ego?


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

peacegoddess said:


> You accepted the annul report until it did not go your way. And You continually posted about "remembering ..."


Hello idiot - I post REMEMBER BENGHAZI - to honor the character and men who were murdered - four honorable American citizens who defended to their deaths, your sorry butt.

You cannot and do not possess the courage, honor or intelligence to even defend an accounting report that you posted.

I've NEVER changed the FACTS YOU POSTED. I've discussed the report - you don't because it does not support YOUR position. IT SUPPORTS MINE.

How pathetic are you .... I guess you take pleasure in presenting yourself the fool. Job well done.

 REMEMBER BENGHAZI !


----------



## peacegoddess (Jan 28, 2013)

MaidInBedlam said:


> Life begins at conception. Viability isn't the point. Abortion is murder and sometimes it's also the hard choice a woman has to make. I can hardly believe it, but I'm looking forward to what I hope will be many well-deserved criticisms about your belief that abortion isn't murder from the Conservative ladies.
> 
> Now that the Ladies Who Vacationed are back I see things are back to the same old same old.


Which alter ego are you experiencing now?


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

...


----------



## peacegoddess (Jan 28, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> ...


So??????????


----------



## peacegoddess (Jan 28, 2013)

Not so. Remember you used me as a source until it did not suit you to do so. Again, is it your female hating alter ego at the keyboard now, because it has a distinct anti woman tone now.

I wonder, how abused are you that you let him represent you.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

peacegoddess said:


> Not so. Remember you used me as a source until it did not suit you to do so. Again, is it your female hating alter ego at the keyboard now, because it has a distinct anti woman tone now.
> 
> I wonder, how abused are you that you let him represent you.


 Arent' they both a prize? Way too much anger if you ask me. I would like to see more outrage over our raped and sexually assaulted women in uniform. Now there is a scandal for you. And the CO's just swept it all under the rug. 
And the word "scandal" is being abused by the republicans.
Anything they can do to derail the agenda of the president, they will do. However by manufacturing these "scandals" and running investigations is just making them look even more ridiculous, for they have not one thing to show for them. I think we will see some big changes in congress in 2014 and it won't be in favor of the GOP.

*REMEMBER BAZINGA!*


----------



## rocky1991 (May 8, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> How rich. Drones and military forces who kill the enemy or innocent casualties of war you call murder when all is done in the *defense* of your sovereign nation, but killing defenseless babies who are innocent and have no say in the matter and become a casualty isn't murder to you.
> 
> How can you justify the hypocrisy in your own mind and belief system; you cannot.


They are not "babies" until they are born and can maintain life. The cry of "babies" being murdered is inflammatory. I have said it before, as have many others. I am not PRO ABORTION, I am pro choice. We do not live in Utopia, we live in a real world, and sometimes that real world is harsh, why make a woman's right to choose a living nightmare? If you do not believe in abortion, that is your choice. but for those who do believe and have to make that gut wrenching choice, it is between them and their conscience.


----------



## rocky1991 (May 8, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Ya, right, "you remember." Show me the facts - and not from an uber liberal farce source .... you cannot and will not.
> 
> Remember Benghazi. I suppose you don't call those lost lives murder either.


Yes they were murdered by terrorists.


----------



## rocky1991 (May 8, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Highly hysterical :XD: Your uber Prog bud posts the facts and you deny them. I GOT my FACTS from the Prog OP. If you've got a problem discussing the facts Peacegoddess posted, I suggest you take it up with her. :XD: :XD: :XD:
> 
> I don't have to make up anything or present the actual facts which are HIGHER than the ones noted in the PP reports. I'm using the lower numbers that PP and PG brought up and STILL your idiotic Libs and Progs don't want to support the very numbers posted.
> 
> What a bunch of looneytunes .....


Remember when you point that ugly finger at us, four fingers point back at you. You refuse to read facts and understand the difference between propaganda, by the right wing nuts, an what is actual. There is no hope for you. Keep believing the propaganda, you are among the least informed people in this country.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I think you put your finger on the pertinent point, Patty. The determining factor will be vote count. In the meantime, I encourage the Conservatives to vent their most extreme thoughts so people understand their positions.



BrattyPatty said:


> Arent' they both a prize? Way too much anger if you ask me. I would like to see more outrage over our raped and sexually assaulted women in uniform. Now there is a scandal for you. And the CO's just swept it all under the rug.
> And the word "scandal" is being abused by the republicans.
> Anything they can do to derail the agenda of the president, they will do. However by manufacturing these "scandals" and running investigations is just making them look even more ridiculous, for they have not one thing to show for them. I think we will see some big changes in congress in 2014 and it won't be in favor of the GOP.
> 
> *REMEMBER BAZINGA!*


----------



## rocky1991 (May 8, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Perfect - you're in good company.


I don't like nut hatchers, like yourself. Too much hysteria coming from you, are you losing it? Can't force your ideas on us progressives? Poor KPG. Bullying just ain't cutting it with us. It's hard to listen to anyone who doesn't believe in facts and science. Do you believe in climate change? Do you believe that earth is 6000 years old? Do you believe that the earth is flat? Poor dear lady. Life amongst us progressives must be quite a burden for you. Keep ranting maybe something will break through to us. I doubt it but keep at it, you have had so much practice and repeating the same thing over and over surely will make us fall at you feet.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I agree Rocky. You have stated the reality in a truthful way.



rocky1991 said:


> They are not "babies" until they are born and can maintain life. The cry of "babies" being murdered is inflammatory. I have said it before, as have many others. I am not PRO ABORTION, I am pro choice. We do not live in Utopia, we live in a real world, and sometimes that real world is harsh, why make a woman's right to choose a living nightmare? If you do not believe in abortion, that is your choice. but for those who do believe and have to make that gut wrenching choice, it is between them and their conscience.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

And, I would add that repeating the same thing again and again....as loudly as possible....does not make lie truth. It is still lie.



rocky1991 said:


> Remember when you point that ugly finger at us, four fingers point back at you. You refuse to read facts and understand the difference between propaganda, by the right wing nuts, an what is actual. There is no hope for you. Keep believing the propaganda, you are among the least informed people in this country.


----------



## rocky1991 (May 8, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Exactly correct. So when Repub or pro-life Governors (i.e. Texas) have recently written and attempt to pass and do pass laws for banning late-term abortions and/or laws mandating more sanitary and appropriate care and access to hospitals and ambulances for botched or emergencies that arise when an abortion is performed, all the pro-choice supporters protest and demand the laws not pass.
> 
> States are trying to make abortions more safe, sanitary and remove risks, and again, pro-choice protesters stand in the way.
> 
> Typical response of fools. Stay ignorant, poor and become like a third-world citizen instead of improving your health, safety, and prosperity in life.


You realize that some doctors perform even more difficult procedures in their offices. Perhaps they should be made to perform these procedures in surgicenters or hospitals as well. This, of course will increase the price of the procedures and cause these doctors to get privileges at these centers, which may or may not be easy to get. Lots of doctors may not have the credentials to work in a surgicenter or hospital. Texas and other states are not passing these laws to make abortions safe, they are passing the to make it more difficult to get an abortion.


----------



## rocky1991 (May 8, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Exactly correct. So when Repub or pro-life Governors (i.e. Texas) have recently written and attempt to pass and do pass laws for banning late-term abortions and/or laws mandating more sanitary and appropriate care and access to hospitals and ambulances for botched or emergencies that arise when an abortion is performed, all the pro-choice supporters protest and demand the laws not pass.
> 
> States are trying to make abortions more safe, sanitary and remove risks, and again, pro-choice protesters stand in the way.
> 
> Typical response of fools. Stay ignorant, poor and become like a third-world citizen instead of improving your health, safety, and prosperity in life.


By the way, do you have any idea of how many late term abortions are done each year?


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

peacegoddess said:


> The phrase "old white men" came into usage because of the dominance of older white men in the political arena who wrote and enacted laws that affected women, minorities, and younger adults. It still applies in most instances as women and minorities are still not equally represented in most state legislatures and certainly not in congress. It was never intended as a racial slur and is not used that way now.


I disagree. It may not be a "racial" slur, but it is a slur. I think it is a racial and gender slur.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

rocky1991 said:


> They are not "babies" until they are born and can maintain life. The cry of "babies" being murdered is inflammatory. I have said it before, as have many others. I am not PRO ABORTION, I am pro choice. We do not live in Utopia, we live in a real world, and sometimes that real world is harsh, why make a woman's right to choose a living nightmare? If you do not believe in abortion, that is your choice. but for those who do believe and have to make that gut wrenching choice, it is between them and their conscience.


Rocky,

Did you ever think that it's a gut-wrenching choice because it's unnatural and wrong. It is the killing of a child, a "young human being." Or do you deny that it's a human being. If so, your denial is self-serving and not based on fact.

Definition of child:

child | ch īld|
noun ( pl. children |ˈ ch ildrən|)
a young human being below the age of full physical development or below the legal age of majority.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

damemary said:


> I agree Rocky. You have stated the reality in a truthful way.


Abortion is a barbaric and unnatural practice. Some day people will look in horror and shake their heads in dismay that human beings - mothers, even - would deliberately kill the babies growing inside them.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

rocky1991 said:


> They are not "babies" until they are born and can maintain life.


Did you proclaim yourself "Murderer Walking" during your pregnancies and "Murderer In Waiting" during delivery? If not carrying a "baby" I guess you told everyone you were just extremely fat and stupid instead 'with dead weight.'

God help any child you carried since until in its swaddle and breathing and eating on his own, he wasn't even a baby.

May God deliver your children into his care. Honestly, I hope you were not blessed with any children considering the way you speak and think of them.

Remember Benghazi.


----------



## rocky1991 (May 8, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> I disagree. It may not be a "racial" slur, but it is a slur. I think it is a racial and gender slur.


It is truthful depiction of the Republican party today, although I would add old white women to that definition.

Remember this:

If you are right then there is no need to get angry, and if you are wrong then you don't have any right to get angry.


----------



## rocky1991 (May 8, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Rocky,
> 
> Did you ever think that it's a gut-wrenching choice because it's unnatural and wrong. It is the killing of a child, a "young human being." Or do you deny that it's a human being. If so, your denial is self-serving and not based on fact.
> 
> ...


A fetus is not a child. I am not self serving. It is not "human" till it is viable. You have your belief system and I have mine. I'll not convert you to my way of thinking and by giving me a definition of a child, you will not convert me to your way of thinking. And , NO, I do not have any guilt, I believe that women have the right to choose.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

rocky1991 said:


> A fetus is not a child. I am not self serving. It is not "human" till it is viable. You have your belief system and I have mine. I'll not convert you to my way of thinking and by giving me a definition of a child, you will not convert me to your way of thinking. And , NO, I do not have any guilt, I believe that women have the right to choose.


rocky1991
Women have forever chosen, just did not always have good care in doing so and therefore wound up injuring themselves or being butchered by others and often died. No going back to the dark days.


----------



## rocky1991 (May 8, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Did you proclaim yourself "Murderer Walking" during your pregnancies and "Murderer In Waiting" during delivery? If not carrying a "baby" I guess you told everyone you were just extremely fat and stupid instead 'with dead weight.'
> 
> God help any child you carried since until in its swaddle and breathing and eating on his own, he wasn't even a baby.
> 
> ...


First, there is no god. Jesus, was a radical rabbi. I think his teachings rank right up there with Buddha, but Buddha is probably more to my liking, much more peaceful and loving. You Christians are very pushy in your proselytizing. It makes me want to burn the bible you keep thrusting at me. Just repeating the same old garbage does not make me change my way of believing. I believe that we must not judge each other and we are all entitled to believe what we want, If you choose to believe a fairytale, far be it from me to try to dissuade you. If your fairytale lets you sleep at night, wonderful, but it is not my fairytale. Repeating the same old same old guilt trip will not work. I do believe in choice and I do not think it's murder. Let me repeat that, "I" do not believe it is murder. I do not believe that a fetus is a baby or a child. I do believe that judgement is not mine to make, ever. I do not believe in Hell or Satan. I do believe you are entitled to live in fear of those ideas. I do not choose to live in fear,


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

rocky1991 said:


> First, there is no god. Jesus, was a radical rabbi. I think his teachings rank right up there with Buddha, but Buddha is probably more to my liking, much more peaceful and loving. You Christians are very pushy in your proselytizing. It makes me want to burn the bible you keep thrusting at me. Just repeating the same old garbage does not make me change my way of believing. I believe that we must not judge each other and we are all entitled to believe what we want, If you choose to believe a fairytale, far be it from me to try to dissuade you. If your fairytale lets you sleep at night, wonderful, but it is not my fairytale. Repeating the same old same old guilt trip will not work. I do believe in choice and I do not think it's murder. Let me repeat that, "I" do not believe it is murder. I do not believe that a fetus is a baby or a child. I do believe that judgement is not mine to make, ever. I do not believe in Hell or Satan. I do believe you are entitled to live in fear of those ideas. I do not choose to live in fear,


rocky1991
It feels good to be free fo fear, doesn't it.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Abortion is a barbaric and unnatural practice. Some day people will look in horror and shake their heads in dismay that human beings - mothers, even - would deliberately kill the babies growing inside them.


Bonnie, you are enitled to your opinion as rocky is to hers.
The issue of abortion will never be settled in a thread on a knitting site. But thank you for not being as insulting as KPG. 
In the Catholic church it was the belief that the fetus was not considered to be alive until it drew it's first breath outside of the womb. They changed their view shortly before RoevWade was enacted.
Nobody knows the state of mind or the circumstances that a women is in when she makes the decision to terminate her pregnancy. Ultimately, it is her legal right to make that choice.
Most women have abortions in the very early stages of the pregnancy. I couldn't and don't back late term abortion, but once again legally it is their choice to do so.


----------



## rocky1991 (May 8, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Did you proclaim yourself "Murderer Walking" during your pregnancies and "Murderer In Waiting" during delivery? If not carrying a "baby" I guess you told everyone you were just extremely fat and stupid instead 'with dead weight.'
> 
> God help any child you carried since until in its swaddle and breathing and eating on his own, he wasn't even a baby.
> 
> ...


Remember Bazinga!! And remember your bible says judge not lest ye be judged. Stop beating that bible, it doesn't work. others smarter than you have tried and failed. I choose to not to live in fear. No god, no, heaven, no hell, just listening to you reminds me of hell.


----------



## rocky1991 (May 8, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> rocky1991
> It feels good to be free fo fear, doesn't it.


Absolutely!!


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Here is an interesting bit of news. NBC is to air a documentary on Hillary Clinton. Rance Priebus is all up in arms about it, saying a bio of Clinton can steer the whole 2016 election. He has been ranting at the network. 
Now wouldn't you think that he should be more concerned about his party getting things done for the country than an hour about Hillary Clinton? 
Looks like the broken party is running scared and they should be.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> I disagree. It may not be a "racial" slur, but it is a slur. I think it is a racial and gender slur.


Coming from mostly younger white women.


----------



## peacegoddess (Jan 28, 2013)

Here is something positive we can do today and also talk to our grandchildren about.

Bees are dying by the millions all across America. 

According to leading scientists, theyre being poisoned by a group of pesticides called neonicotinoids (also known as neonics). If we dont stop using these chemicals soon, the bee population could be done for  and so could all the fruits and vegetables that rely on bees for pollination. 

But theres hope. A bill was just introduced in Congress that would impose a ban on neonics until a scientific review and field studies prove no harm will come to bee populations from their use. 

Passing this bill wont be easy. Big Agriculture and chemical companies like Bayer are already lobbying hard to defeat it. Massive public support is the only chance the bees have. Over 100,000 Greenpeace supporters helped raise the profile of this issue last month. Together we now have a chance to save the bees before it is too late. 

Write your congressperson today and urge them to support the Save Americas Pollinators Act and save the bees! 

The stories are shocking. Some 50,000 bees dropped dead a few weeks ago in Oregon after being exposed to the deadly pesticides. And last winter alone, 31% of beehives in the United States collapsed. Sobering stuff. 

The Environmental Protection Agency (EPA) and the Department of Agriculture (USDA) have been dragging their feet on this issue for too long. EPA is currently conducting a study on neonics that they dont expect to finish until sometime in 2018! At this rate, there may not be any bees left by that time. 

By allowing toxic chemicals like neonics to weaken and kill bees, we threaten our food and our environment. Every day these chemicals are allowed to be used is one day closer to disaster. 

Nows the time to act. Tell your congressperson to support the Save Americas Pollinators Act today.

The world is stepping up to take action and its time for the US to do the same. 

Policymakers in Europe pulled three commonly used neonics off the market earlier this year, citing the growing body science showing their harms to pollinators. Just a few weeks ago, the EU added another bee-harming pesticide to their restricted list. 

However, the Industrial Agriculture lobby has no intention of backing down and Congress is going to need all the support it can get. 

Write your Representative now and tell them to support this critical bill and save the bees. 

Without immediate action to save bees, many of our favorite fruits, vegetables, and nuts could vanish from our shelves. Avocados, almonds, apples...the list goes on. A world without bees. 

A win for the bees here in the US is possible, but only if we keep the pressure up on Congress to do the right thing. 

Thanks, 

Mark Floegel
Greenpeace Senior Investigator and Beekeeper


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

peacegoddess said:


> Which alter ego are you experiencing now?


Peace, we finally agree on something (Seattle) with her plural personalities & Rattlesnake attitude. Somehow she does not "like" you!

She had an abortion (far enough along to know the sex) but won't give the medical reason why as I never knew of doctors doing a mid term pregnancy abortion just to save the life of the mother--how stupid of her to even claim such.

It is against any doctors code of ethics to perform such a procedure because it would have to be by c-section as a normal birth would have been too strenuous on the patient!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Yes, peace, we don't have very many bees in our garden & we had some Bumble bees but there was a type of wood bee that killed them so we took one of those killer wood bees to our local office & said those type of large bees are killing off the good type of bees as they were brought to our country from other places in shipments & hatched in warehouses & when doors were opened escaped so now we have millions of them!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

rocky1991 said:


> A fetus is not a child. I am not self serving. It is not "human" till it is viable. You have your belief system and I have mine. I'll not convert you to my way of thinking and by giving me a definition of a child, you will not convert me to your way of thinking. And , NO, I do not have any guilt, I believe that women have the right to choose.


I don't usually read or post here, but have to make this one comment. Of course a fetus is human, it certainly isn't animal or vegetable. It seems people choose their words based on what they want for the outcome - if they want a baby, it's a "baby" from the beginning; if they don't, then it's "cells" or "byproduct" or some other label. Yes, abortion is legal and a woman can make her choice - but I believe it should be an informed choice to terminate human life. There can be a lot of reasons, and sometimes that is the hard choice that is made - but it is still termination of life.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

rocky1991 said:


> It is truthful depiction of the Republican party today, although I would add old white women to that definition.
> 
> Remember this:
> 
> If you are right then there is no need to get angry, and if you are wrong then you don't have any right to get angry.


Rocky, shame on you as you are a true "Racist" to even write "old white women" or to even think it! Shame, shame, shame!


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Rocky, shame on you as you are a true "Racist" to even write "old white women" or to even think it! Shame, shame, shame!


 No shame at all, rocky. No different than calling an old black man an old black man. Or saying"you must be black" or "what color are you?" as Janeway does on a regular basis.


----------



## rocky1991 (May 8, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I don't usually read or post here, but have to make this one comment. Of course a fetus is human, it certainly isn't animal or vegetable. It seems people choose their words based on what they want for the outcome - if they want a baby, it's a "baby" from the beginning; if they don't, then it's "cells" or "byproduct" or some other label. Yes, abortion is legal and a woman can make her choice - but I believe it should be an informed choice to terminate human life. There can be a lot of reasons, and sometimes that is the hard choice that is made - but it is still termination of life.


And it is a woman's choice. It is legal. Get over it.


----------



## rocky1991 (May 8, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Rocky, shame on you as you are a true "Racist" to even write "old white women" or to even think it! Shame, shame, shame!


I am so ashamed. Mea Culpa, me culpa. Still Old white mean and old white women and I add radical conservatives, the Taliban of Republicans.

Remember Bazinga!!


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I don't usually read or post here, but have to make this one comment. Of course a fetus is human, it certainly isn't animal or vegetable. It seems people choose their words based on what they want for the outcome - if they want a baby, it's a "baby" from the beginning; if they don't, then it's "cells" or "byproduct" or some other label. Yes, abortion is legal and a woman can make her choice - but I believe it should be an informed choice to terminate human life. There can be a lot of reasons, and sometimes that is the hard choice that is made - but it is still termination of life.


You are entitled to state your opinions and beliefs, WCK


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

peacegoddess said:


> Which alter ego are you experiencing now?


The only one I have and who hasn't come across a remark about abortion I wanted to respond to until I read your post.


----------



## peacegoddess (Jan 28, 2013)

Janeway said:


> Yes, peace, we don't have very many bees in our garden & we had some Bumble bees but there was a type of wood bee that killed them so we took one of those killer wood bees to our local office & said those type of large bees are killing off the good type of bees as they were brought to our country from other places in shipments & hatched in warehouses & when doors were opened escaped so now we have millions of them!


Are you going to contact your representative in favor of the bill?


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Peace, we finally agree on something (Seattle) with her plural personalities & Rattlesnake attitude. Somehow she does not "like" you!
> 
> She had an abortion (far enough along to know the sex) but won't give the medical reason why as I never knew of doctors doing a mid term pregnancy abortion just to save the life of the mother--how stupid of her to even claim such.
> 
> It is against any doctors code of ethics to perform such a procedure because it would have to be by c-section as a normal birth would have been too strenuous on the patient!


Nor do you like her according to our post in S&O. "Please go away and take peace, rocky and MIB with you."
If MIB wants to tell you about her experience, she will. Mid term abortions are more common than you know. Reasons could be amniotic sac leaking into the mother's bloodstream. Uterine walls being too thin, non-comparable blood types etc. It would be against the doctor's code of ethics to let the mother die if she could be saved. It doesn't necessarily have to be by C section. They could induce labor.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

MaidInBedlam said:


> The only one I have and who hasn't come across a remark about abortion I wanted to respond to.


Really? I find that very hard to believe. Telling the D&P gang to come over here because peacegoddess doesn't believe that abortion is murder, being very obnoxiuos about WCK's cat dying, and my BIL's death. You change personalities as often as other people change their underwear.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

Just because something is legal doesn't mean it is reasonable, positive or right.


rocky1991 said:


> And it is a woman's choice. It is legal. Get over it.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

MaidInBedlam said:


> Just because something is legal doesn't mean it is reasonable, positive or right.


 The abortion issue is like beating a dead horse over and over again. You can debate it from sunup til sundown and the law will remain the same.


----------



## rocky1991 (May 8, 2011)

MaidInBedlam said:


> Just because something is legal doesn't mean it is reasonable, positive or right.


You do not feel that abortion is reasonable, positive or right, that is OK for you, but don't make my values yours. I have my belief you have yours. Beating someone over the head with your views does no on any good. If they are your religious beliefs, than they belong to you. I do not share your religion, or your beliefs. I am not trying to convince you that abortion is the way to go, I am just saying I believe women have the right to choose what is right for them.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

BrattyPatty said:


> No shame at all, rocky. No different than calling an old black man an old black man. Or saying"you must be black" or "what color are you?" as Janeway does on a regular basis.


BrattyPatty
Right you are.
Do you think these folks will understand your explanation? I much doubt it.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

rocky1991 said:


> And it is a woman's choice. It is legal. Get over it.


rocky1991
most interesting is that many of those speaking out against it publicly have taken advantage of these services themselves or someone in their family has. Fact.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

rocky1991 said:


> I am so ashamed. Mea Culpa, me culpa. Still Old white mean and old white women and I add radical conservatives, the Taliban of Republicans.
> 
> Remember Bazinga!!


rocky1991
you went right to the core. Bravo.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> No shame at all, rocky. No different than calling an old black man an old black man. Or saying"you must be black" or "what color are you?" as Janeway does on a regular basis.


At least I'm not ashamed of my race which is Red. What color are you?


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> Really? I find that very hard to believe. Telling the D&P gang to come over here because peacegoddess doesn't believe that abortion is murder, being very obnoxiuos about WCK's cat dying, and my BIL's death. You change personalities as often as other people change their underwear.


Amen, Bratty as that is how I feel about Seattle as she changes personalities with the wind!

We agree about Seattle. It was horrible what she said about your BIL, WCK's cat, but there never is an apology from that woman! I don't believe anything she writes as too many lies!

I don't agree with Peace about Abortions but did not jump down her throat because of it. I let it roll as NO we are not all going to agree about everything.

I am trying to be nice, but it is difficult with some of the sayings.


----------



## peacegoddess (Jan 28, 2013)

Janeway said:


> At least I'm not ashamed of my race which is Red. What color are you?


Who cares about color or race......oh you do and why?


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

rocky1991 said:


> You do not feel that abortion is reasonable, positive or right, that is OK for you, but don't make my values yours. I have my belief you have yours. Beating someone over the head with your views does no on any good. If they are your religious beliefs, than they belong to you. I do not share your religion, or your beliefs. I am not trying to convince you that abortion is the way to go, I am just saying I believe women have the right to choose what is right for them.


I so agree, my body my decision.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

peacegoddess said:


> Who cares about color or race......oh you do and why?


Peacegoddess we are all part of creation. It is sad that some can't just enjoy the simplicity and beauty of that. Viva la Difference!


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

I'm not as sure as you that the law will remain the same. I don't know enough women to make a reasonable number for a poll, but I do have several female friends who have changed from being pro-choice to being pro-life (God, I hate that term!), and who aren't going to vote for pro-choice legislation or donate to agencies that provide abortion services.

For the women I know this change is largely the result of age, as in we are old enough to have thought long and hard about this issue. I'm talking about women I know who are between the ages of 60-72. Our change in belief isn't necessarily tied to religion, personal experience or any single factor and we aren't foaming at the mouth like some pro-life people. If there are enough us and you add them to the other pro-life factions (many of which seem pretty weird and crazy to me) access to abortion may very well change. Supreme Court decisions have and can be overturned though it is a long, hard process,


BrattyPatty said:


> The abortion issue is like beating a dead horse over and over again. You can debate it from sunup til sundown and the law will remain the same.


----------



## rocky1991 (May 8, 2011)

MaidInBedlam said:


> I'm not as sure as you that the law will remain the same. I don't know enough women to make a reasonable number for a poll, but I do have several female friends who have changed from being pro-choice to being pro-life (God, I hate that term!), and who aren't going to vote for pro-choice legislation or donate to agencies that provide abortion services.
> 
> For the women I know this change is largely the result of age, as in we are old enough to have thought long and hard about this issue. I'm talking about women I know who are between the ages of 60-72. Our change in belief isn't necessarily tied to religion, personal experience or any single factor and we aren't foaming at the mouth like some pro-life people. If there are enough us and you add them to the other pro-life factions (many of which seem pretty weird and crazy to me) access to abortion may very well change. Supreme Court decisions have and can be overturned though it is a long, hard process,


What part of the country to you live in? I live in NE Florida, most of the people I know, even older woman still believe in choice.


----------



## rocky1991 (May 8, 2011)

rocky1991 said:


> What part of the country to you live in? I live in NE Florida, most of the people I know, even older woman still believe in choice.


I am hoping the younger women also believe in choice, because no matter if you outlaw abortion or not people will find a backroom, unsafe place to get an abortion. Human nature is still human nature. Keep it safe..


----------



## peacegoddess (Jan 28, 2013)

rocky1991 said:


> What part of the country to you live in? I live in NE Florida, most of the people I know, even older woman still believe in choice.


All the women I know, of varied ages from mid twenties to late eighties continue to support choice.


----------



## peacegoddess (Jan 28, 2013)

What else can happen to Louisiana? It seems that every few months we hear of some horrible toxic accident.


Derailed Train Spills Toxic Materials in Louisiana

Louisiana Gov. Bobby Jindal has declared a state of emergency after a train derailed and spilled hazardous materials near Lawtell, a community west of Baton Rouge. Roughly 100 homes remain evacuated following the derailment Sunday. Damaged cars have been leaking materials including sodium hydroxide, which can be fatal if touched or inhaled.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

peacegoddess said:


> All the women I know, of varied ages from mid twenties to late eighties continue to support choice.


peacegoddess
those are my finding as well. Women of all ages and even most of those of deep belief are pro-choice.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Janeway said:


> At least I'm not ashamed of my race which is Red. What color are you?


Janeway
how come you underplayed your red race for so long? It used to be a minute part of your heritage. Has it become beneficial all of a sudden to make a different claim? Sure seems so. There is nothing wrong with any race in my world. Purity will be a thing of the past some day anyway. It cannot happen soon enough.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I agree Rocky. That is my honest opinion. Others have theirs. I do resent being lectured since I am bright and mature enough to have reached my opinion myself.



rocky1991 said:


> A fetus is not a child. I am not self serving. It is not "human" till it is viable. You have your belief system and I have mine. I'll not convert you to my way of thinking and by giving me a definition of a child, you will not convert me to your way of thinking. And , NO, I do not have any guilt, I believe that women have the right to choose.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Huckleberry said:


> rocky1991
> Women have forever chosen, just did not always have good care in doing so and therefore wound up injuring themselves or being butchered by others and often died. No going back to the dark days.


How true, Huck.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

BrattyPatty said:


> Here is an interesting bit of news. NBC is to air a documentary on Hillary Clinton. Rance Priebus is all up in arms about it, saying a bio of Clinton can steer the whole 2016 election. He has been ranting at the network.
> Now wouldn't you think that he should be more concerned about his party getting things done for the country than an hour about Hillary Clinton?
> Looks like the broken party is running scared and they should be.


Amen. Amen. All together.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

BrattyPatty said:


> No shame at all, rocky. No different than calling an old black man an old black man. Or saying"you must be black" or "what color are you?" as Janeway does on a regular basis.


 :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

BrattyPatty said:


> Nor do you like her according to our post in S&O. "Please go away and take peace, rocky and MIB with you."
> If MIB wants to tell you about her experience, she will. Mid term abortions are more common than you know. Reasons could be amniotic sac leaking into the mother's bloodstream. Uterine walls being too thin, non-comparable blood types etc. It would be against the doctor's code of ethics to let the mother die if she could be saved. It doesn't necessarily have to be by C section. They could induce labor.


And, IMHO, everyone else should myob.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Huckleberry said:


> rocky1991
> most interesting is that many of those speaking out against it publicly have taken advantage of these services themselves or someone in their family has. Fact.


 :thumbup:


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Why are you asking others for their race? What use is that to you? You should try to prevent yourself from proving you are up to no good.



Janeway said:


> At least I'm not ashamed of my race which is Red. What color are you?


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I hope I'm right that there is no chance of overturning Roe vs Wade. Change your mind for yourself but not for your sisters.



MaidInBedlam said:


> I'm not as sure as you that the law will remain the same. I don't know enough women to make a reasonable number for a poll, but I do have several female friends who have changed from being pro-choice to being pro-life (God, I hate that term!), and who aren't going to vote for pro-choice legislation or donate to agencies that provide abortion services.
> 
> For the women I know this change is largely the result of age, as in we are old enough to have thought long and hard about this issue. I'm talking about women I know who are between the ages of 60-72. Our change in belief isn't necessarily tied to religion, personal experience or any single factor and we aren't foaming at the mouth like some pro-life people. If there are enough us and you add them to the other pro-life factions (many of which seem pretty weird and crazy to me) access to abortion may very well change. Supreme Court decisions have and can be overturned though it is a long, hard process,


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

damemary said:


> I hope I'm right that there is no chance of overturning Roe vs Wade. Change your mind for yourself but not for your sisters.


damemary
won't happen. That law is here to stay no matter how much effort is being made to dismantle it. In fact down the road it will become an even stronger more extended law. The young are working in that direction.


----------



## peacegoddess (Jan 28, 2013)

Huckleberry said:


> damemary
> won't happen. That law is here to stay no matter how much effort is being made to dismantle it. In fact down the road it will become an even stronger more extended law. The young are working in that direction.


I am fearful that if one or more of the repressive state laws are challenged and won in lower courts and appealed to the U S Supreme Court that we might see Roe overturned. The court is very iffy right now.


----------



## peacegoddess (Jan 28, 2013)

This quote of Margaret Sanger's was a clue on tonight's Jeopardy



No woman can call herself free who does not own and control her body. No woman can call herself free until she can choose consciously whether she will or will not be a mother.


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

Liz Cheney, applied for a Wyoming fishing license and told the clerk she had been a resident of Wyoming for 10 years and paid $24 for her license. Actually she had been a resident for 72 days and should have paid $92 for her non resident license. How has she handled that little problem? Like a true Cheney, you lie. She said "the clerk must have made a mistake."


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

A new super pac known as the Hillary Project has unveiled a website with a game that allows users to slap a cartoon character of the former secretary of state. Just when you thing the republicans can't go any lower, they outdo themselves. She hasn't said she would run, but they are really running scared. I can't think of one republican that could beat her and they must feel the same way or they wouldn't be starting so early.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

NJG said:


> A new super pac known as the Hillary Project has unveiled a website with a game that allows users to slap a cartoon character of the former secretary of state. Just when you thing the republicans can't go any lower, they outdo themselves. She hasn't said she would run, but they are really running scared. I can't think of one republican that could beat her and they must feel the same way or they wouldn't be starting so early.


NJG
for as despicable as this Cartoon is, I welcome the exposure of the awful behavior of the Republicans. I will certainly never elevate them in anyone's eyes.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

The members of the Supreme Court will be changing soon.



peacegoddess said:


> I am fearful that if one or more of the repressive state laws are challenged and won in lower courts and appealed to the U S Supreme Court that we might see Roe overturned. The court is very iffy right now.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

peacegoddess said:


> This quote of Margaret Sanger's was a clue on tonight's Jeopardy
> 
> No woman can call herself free who does not own and control her body. No woman can call herself free until she can choose consciously whether she will or will not be a mother.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

And Margaret Sanger's primary battle was making contraceptive methods available to women.


peacegoddess said:


> This quote of Margaret Sanger's was a clue on tonight's Jeopardy
> No woman can call herself free who does not own and control her body. No woman can call herself free until she can choose consciously whether she will or will not be a mother.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Poor Liz. The extra $68.00 would have left them short of food and meds? What was that thread about 'integrity?'



NJG said:


> Liz Cheney, applied for a Wyoming fishing license and told the clerk she had been a resident of Wyoming for 10 years and paid $24 for her license. Actually she had been a resident for 72 days and should have paid $92 for her non resident license. How has she handled that little problem? Like a true Cheney, you lie. She said "the clerk must have made a mistake."


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

The Repubs just look dumber and dumber. I couldn't make this up.

They have reason to fear Hillary as a Presidential candidate. Depth of experience. Smarts...book and street. Knows how to raise money. The only thing I can't figure out is why she'd want to run. If she does, I'll volunteer for her gladly.



NJG said:


> A new super pac known as the Hillary Project has unveiled a website with a game that allows users to slap a cartoon character of the former secretary of state. Just when you thing the republicans can't go any lower, they outdo themselves. She hasn't said she would run, but they are really running scared. I can't think of one republican that could beat her and they must feel the same way or they wouldn't be starting so early.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

damemary said:


> Poor Liz. The extra $68.00 would have left them short of food and meds? What was that thread about 'integrity?'


damemary
is anyone really surprised at this? I am not. Those who are well to do are always looking for a break; it is a game for them to get anything cheaper. The rest of us just pay our fair share.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

damemary said:


> The Repubs just look dumber and dumber. I couldn't make this up.
> 
> They have reason to fear Hillary as a Presidential candidate. Depth of experience. Smarts...book and street. Knows how to raise money. The only thing I can't figure out is why she'd want to run. If she does, I'll volunteer for her gladly.


damemary
I would gladly do footwork for her. I too wonder why she would want to take on such headaches but then she has devoted all of her adult life to serve our Country. She is a very formidable candidate and certainly would give a lot of grief to any Republican opponent. She has not even given any signal of running and the GOP is already wetting its Pants.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

And think of the grief she could give Congress.



Huckleberry said:


> damemary
> I would gladly do footwork for her. I too wonder why she would want to take on such headaches but then she has devoted all of her adult life to serve our Country. She is a very formidable candidate and certainly would give a lot of grief to any Republican opponent.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

damemary said:


> And think of the grief she could give Congress.


damemary
She certainly would be much more forceful than President Obama has ever been. He has tried his very best to be bipartisan only to be denied any assistance. Having seen such despicable behavior I am sure that Fmr. Secretary of State Hillary Clinton will lay out her path and let no-one detour her. I see her like a Golda Meyr.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> damemary
> She certainly would be much more forceful than President Obama has ever been. He has tried his very best to be bipartisan only to be denied any assistance. Having seen such despicable behavior I am sure that Fmr. Secretary of State Hillary Clinton will lay out her path and let no-one detour her. I see her like a Golda Meyr.


She is a very strong and educated woman. I hope she does run.
You are correct, Huck and dame. She has them running scared.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

damemary said:


> Amen. Amen. All together.


Let me correct my quote. It isn't a documentary, but a mini series! I mispelled Rience. So the head of the GOP wants to control the airwaves now LOL


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Personally, I feel President Obama has always been aware of how history will view him. I feel that is the reason he has seemed cautious at times.

Hillary Clinton spent many years as a high-powered corporate attorney. I think she is a very powerful negotiator, and, at this point, she knows domestic and international politics very well indeed. Should be most interesting.



Huckleberry said:


> damemary
> She certainly would be much more forceful than President Obama has ever been. He has tried his very best to be bipartisan only to be denied any assistance. Having seen such despicable behavior I am sure that Fmr. Secretary of State Hillary Clinton will lay out her path and let no-one detour her. I see her like a Golda Meyr.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Hello Dame! I am happy you are still online. I took a short nap that turned into 5 hours. Now I am wide awake. ugh.
I miss you and the girls. What a great trip! I have my disc at Walgreens having prints made. Will send them off to all of you when I get them back. The one of Huck smoking the cigar is priceless, and Cheeky feeding the ducks is adorable. So many good memories made over the last 2 weeks.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

peacegoddess said:


> I am fearful that if one or more of the repressive state laws are challenged and won in lower courts and appealed to the U S Supreme Court that we might see Roe overturned. The court is very iffy right now.


Yes that is something to keep in mind, peace. Ruth Bader Ginsburg has been an outstanding judge and I hope the rumors are false that she is thinking of retiring. Scalia scares me.
The way I see the problem with the repressive states is this.
If a woman wants or needs an abortion, she will just cross the state line to get one without invasive, unecessary, expensive ultrasounds and the hassles involved in the state she lives in. 
As for the courts, we will just have to wait and see. Nothing is impossible.


----------



## rocky1991 (May 8, 2011)

damemary said:


> :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


What a wonderful quote. Too bad so many Repuglican woman do not believe in themselves. Letting men choose what they can do with their bodies, is downright sad.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

BrattyPatty said:


> Yes that is something to keep in mind, peace. Ruth Bader Ginsburg has been an outstanding judge and I hope the rumors are false that she is thinking of retiring. Scalia scares me.
> The way I see the problem with the repressive states is this.
> If a woman wants or needs an abortion, she will just cross the state line to get one without invasive, unecessary, expensive ultrasounds and the hassles involved in the state she lives in.
> As for the courts, we will just have to wait and see. Nothing is impossible.


If Ginsburg retires, at least Obama will be the one to chose her succesor.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

BrattyPatty said:


> Hello Dame! I am happy you are still online. I took a short nap that turned into 5 hours. Now I am wide awake. ugh.
> I miss you and the girls. What a great trip! I have my disc at Walgreens having prints made. Will send them off to all of you when I get them back. The one of Huck smoking the cigar is priceless, and Cheeky feeding the ducks is adorable. So many good memories made over the last 2 weeks.


BrattyPatty
Looking forward to the pictures. How about the dance teams? You sure can move those feet. Not too bad swinging those hips either. Miss you all.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Just watching President Obama at Camp Pendleton .
He just brought up rape and sexual assault in units. If you are not watching this now, try and watch it later. Great, fantastic speech!


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

BrattyPatty said:


> Just watching President Obama at Camp Pendleton .
> He just brought up rape and sexual assault in units. If you are not watching this now, try and watch it later. Great, fantastic speech!


BrattyPatty
Thank you, I shall watch it later.


----------



## sjrNC (Jul 30, 2012)

I am glad he brought up the rape and sexual assault, should be interesting to hear what he said, hopefully it doesn't have the same outcome as to the comments he made at West Point in May.

I think we can all agree with what he said, but his comments have affected the outcomes of at least a dozen trials. It is a problem and yes, something needs to be done about it!!

Some Navy judge ruled that what he said could be a commander rule,thus as the following article explains has complicated military trials.

http://www.nytimes.com/2013/07/14/us/obama-remark-is-complicating-military-trials.html?pagewanted=all&_r=0

WASHINGTON  When President Obama proclaimed that those who commit sexual assault in the military should be prosecuted, stripped of their positions, court-martialed, fired, dishonorably discharged, it had an effect he did not intend: muddying legal cases across the country.
Enlarge This Image

Doug Mills/The New York Times
President Obama at a meeting on sexual assault in the military in May. Judges and defense lawyers have said his remark on the issue has tainted prosecutions.

In at least a dozen sexual assault cases since the presidents remarks at the White House in May, judges and defense lawyers have said that Mr. Obamas words as commander in chief amounted to unlawful command influence, tainting trials as a result. Military law experts said that those cases were only the beginning and that the presidents remarks were certain to complicate almost all prosecutions for sexual assault.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

sjrNC said:


> I am glad he brought up the rape and sexual assault, should be interesting to hear what he said, hopefully it doesn't have the same outcome as to the comments he made at West Point in May.
> 
> I think we can all agree with what he said, but his comments have affected the outcomes of at least a dozen trials. It is a problem and yes, something needs to be done about it!!
> 
> ...


sjrNC
typical Lawyer talk.


----------



## sjrNC (Jul 30, 2012)

Huckleberry said:


> sjrNC
> typical Lawyer talk.


Might be lawyer talk, but cases were affected. Yes, an innocent remark, has caused lawyers to use it for their clients defense. Sexual assaults should be punished and hopefully judges will rule that this comment should not affect punishment, but some judges are.

At Shaw Air Force Base in South Carolina last month, a judge dismissed charges of sexual assault against an Army officer, noting the command influence issue. At Fort Bragg in North Carolina last month, lawyers cited the presidents words in a motion to dismiss the court-martial against Brig. Gen. Jeffrey Sinclair, who is accused of forcing a lower-ranking officer to perform

In Hawaii, a Navy judge ruled last month that two defendants in sexual assault cases, if found guilty, could not be punitively discharged because of Mr. Obamas remarks. In Texas, a juror was dismissed from a military panel on a sexual assault case after admitting knowledge of the presidents words. In Alexandria, Va., Eric S. Montalvo, a former defense counsel in the Marine Corps who is now in private practice, has cited the presidents words in motions to dismiss two sexual assault cases, one against an Army sergeant and the other against a Navy seaman.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

sjrNJ, no comments made like the others. Thanks for posting.


----------



## sjrNC (Jul 30, 2012)

BrattyPatty said:


> sjrNJ, no comments made like the others. Thanks for posting.


That is good to hear. 
I know we all want justice for the victims and hate it when remarks I am sure meant to say offenders should receive the harshest punishments are used to help offenders not get what they deserve.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

I agree.And I can understand his anger and intolerance of the whole situation. You know things are out of control when A Brig Gen in the Air Force abuses his rank. So sad.


----------



## sjrNC (Jul 30, 2012)

BrattyPatty said:


> I agree.And I can understand his anger and intolerance of the whole situation. You know things are out of control when A Brig Gen in the Air Force abuses his rank. So sad.


True. 
I know I didn't hear the speech at West Point, so this is an assumption, but I feel he was telling them that sexual abuse was unacceptable and it should be punished to the fullest.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

Hello, Ladies
I just watched President Obama on the Leno show, which I had recorded. While many feel it is "unpresidential" I rather like that we have a president who speaks unscripted to the people. He explained in a conversational style what his goals are and why he's trying to achieve them. Too bad he gets no cooperation from the current congress.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

alcameron said:


> Hello, Ladies
> I just watched President Obama on the Leno show, which I had recorded. While many feel it is "unpresidential" I rather like that we have a president who speaks unscripted to the people. He explained in a conversational style what his goals are and why he's trying to achieve them. Too bad he gets no cooperation from the current congress.


Well, hi there al! Just want you to know that I walked 2 miles today to work off all of your cookies from my hips  I missed the Leno show, but caught clips on Lawrence O'Donnell.
I agree whole heartedly about his style of speaking to the people. Were you very jet lagged?


----------



## peacegoddess (Jan 28, 2013)

sjrNC said:


> Might be lawyer talk, but cases were affected. Yes, an innocent remark, has caused lawyers to use it for their clients defense. Sexual assaults should be punished and hopefully judges will rule that this comment should not affect punishment, but some judges are.
> 
> At Shaw Air Force Base in South Carolina last month, a judge dismissed charges of sexual assault against an Army officer, noting the command influence issue. At Fort Bragg in North Carolina last month, lawyers cited the presidents words in a motion to dismiss the court-martial against Brig. Gen. Jeffrey Sinclair, who is accused of forcing a lower-ranking officer to perform
> 
> In Hawaii, a Navy judge ruled last month that two defendants in sexual assault cases, if found guilty, could not be punitively discharged because of Mr. Obamas remarks. In Texas, a juror was dismissed from a military panel on a sexual assault case after admitting knowledge of the presidents words. In Alexandria, Va., Eric S. Montalvo, a former defense counsel in the Marine Corps who is now in private practice, has cited the presidents words in motions to dismiss two sexual assault cases, one against an Army sergeant and the other against a Navy seaman.


I read up on this and the President was poorly advised or not advised at all on how to speak to this issue of military rapes. Now, yes defense attorneys have and will use the remarks, but the prosecution is forewarned should plan a more aggressive prosecution case.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

sjrNC said:


> True.
> I know I didn't hear the speech at West Point, so this is an assumption, but I feel he was telling them that sexual abuse was unacceptable and it should be punished to the fullest.


I have to say I agree with him, sjr. When a woman and/or man makes up her/his mind to put family and children on hold to serve our country only to be raped or assaulted, it becomes an atrocity within the military. It is an atrocity in civilian life as well, and more likely to be prosecuted. But when complaints are dismissed by CO's or swept under the rug, it's worse. Those who wanted to step up and report it may not have because of the way things were being handled.
There will always be those who will say that women have no place in the military. My thought is why not? But rape and sexual assault should not be a consequence of her enlisting.
I hope they go after those CO's who did not take the complaints seriously.
My Godmother was a Marine in WWII. She had an office job for women weren't put into combat back then.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> Well, hi there al! Just want you to know that I walked 2 miles today to work off all of your cookies from my hips  I missed the Leno show, but caught clips on Lawrence O'Donnell.
> I agree whole heartedly about his style of speaking to the people. Were you very jet lagged?


No jet lag. I feel energized! I'm knitting away, and baking for my knitting group. My dogs were glad to see me. It's always good to get home. My sister decided she's coming to visit in October, so I'm going to start knitting a poncho for her birthday. Still have to finish my shrug, too. Trying to catch up on everything.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

BrattyPatty said:


> Well, hi there al! Just want you to know that I walked 2 miles today to work off all of your cookies from my hips  I missed the Leno show, but caught clips on Lawrence O'Donnell.
> I agree whole heartedly about his style of speaking to the people. Were you very jet lagged?


BrattyPatty
Not really. Just winding down from all of the activities we participated in. Thank you for everything you and Cheeky arranged. You deserve a Medal. It will be hard to ever beat this. Beautiful where we stayed. Ready for the next visit there.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> BrattyPatty
> Not really. Just winding down from all of the activities we participated in. Thank you for everything you and Cheeky arranged. You deserve a Medal. It will be hard to ever beat this. Beautiful where we stayed. Ready for the next visit there.


I say we make it an annual event! I just smile when I think of all of us together like we have known each other all of our lives. 
The yarn I bought along the yarn hop is already balled . I am going to knit Brynn another sweater with it. It was so good to see her yesterday. Lots of hugs, slobbery kisses, and cuddle time.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

So what do you think of Putin giving Snowden 1 year of asylum? If the president is miffed, I can't say I blame him.
If Putin really wants good relations with our country, he should have returned Snowden to the US. Looks like Putin may be one not to be trusted.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

MIB, I'm confused. Are you in favor of individual choice? Thanks. I find myself in a confused situation. I have personal problems with abortion, but I also firmly believe that it is always a personal decision between a woman and her physician. It's such a private matter. Why has it become such a public issue?



MaidInBedlam said:


> If Ginsburg retires, at least Obama will be the one to chose her succesor.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I am so impressed with the quality of thought and presentation of President Obama's current speeches. He is solidifying his place in history.



BrattyPatty said:


> Just watching President Obama at Camp Pendleton .
> He just brought up rape and sexual assault in units. If you are not watching this now, try and watch it later. Great, fantastic speech!


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

BrattyPatty said:


> I agree.And I can understand his anger and intolerance of the whole situation. You know things are out of control when A Brig Gen in the Air Force abuses his rank. So sad.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

alcameron said:


> Hello, Ladies
> I just watched President Obama on the Leno show, which I had recorded. While many feel it is "unpresidential" I rather like that we have a president who speaks unscripted to the people. He explained in a conversational style what his goals are and why he's trying to achieve them. Too bad he gets no cooperation from the current congress.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

No jet lag here either. That was so much fun. I feel like a kid again. Thanks to everyone who did the organizing. You all did a spectacular job.



alcameron said:


> No jet lag. I feel energized! I'm knitting away, and baking for my knitting group. My dogs were glad to see me. It's always good to get home. My sister decided she's coming to visit in October, so I'm going to start knitting a poncho for her birthday. Still have to finish my shrug, too. Trying to catch up on everything.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Putin is and was nothing but a slime bucket. I say leave it up to him what to do with relationship with USA. Think about it....North Korea.....Syria...etc....he should be showing the world that Russia is ready to be a major influence for peace, not encouraging every two-bit country to threaten the rest of the world. IMHO



BrattyPatty said:


> So what do you think of Putin giving Snowden 1 year of asylum? If the president is miffed, I can't say I blame him.
> If Putin really wants good relations with our country, he should have returned Snowden to the US. Looks like Putin may be one not to be trusted.


----------



## peacegoddess (Jan 28, 2013)

Janeway said:


> At least I'm not ashamed of my race which is Red. What color are you?


Janeway, this is what some of your Native brothers and sisters are doing these days.

Tribe Blockades 'Megaload' of Tar Sands Equipment
Nez Perce leader: 'We need to be able to meet our ancestors in the spirit world and hold our heads up strong and answer them when they ask if we did all we could do to protect the people and the land.'

- Lauren McCauley, staff writer

Over 250 protesters faced down police and a 'megaload' of tar sands equipment Monday evening on Idaho's Highway 12. (Photo: Steve Hanks/ Lewiston Tribune, AP)

Calling tar sands development a project of "total destruction," members of the Nez Perce tribe placed their bodies before a 'megaload' of extraction equipment for the second night in a row Tuesday, temporarily halting the convoy as it makes its way along Idaho's Highway 12 to the Alberta tar sands fields.

Roughly 50 protesters from the Nez Perce tribe, Idle No More, Wild Idaho Rising Tide and other environmental groups halted for over an hour the 255-foot long, two-lane-wide shipmentthe bulk of which was a 322-ton water purification unit being pulled by a big rig.

The Spokesman-Review reports:

After gathering at a river access point a quarter mile from where the megaload truck stopped before dawn Tuesday, protesters began hiking westward along Highway 12 to a ramp where the roadway splits from Highway 95. At around 10:30 p.m., the Omega Morgan truck that had sat idle began to rumble to life, and a fleet of Nez Perce Tribal Police, County Sheriff, and Idaho State Police vehicles began moving toward a crowd of protesters blocking the roadway.

Law enforcement officers gave protesters 15 minutes to speak out unimpeded. At one point, tribal members were informed they were creating a public nuisance by officers. To which one protester responded, 'Were protecting our sovereignty.'
In an action the previous evening, a group over 250 activists linked arms in a human chain across the roadway, successfully holding up the parade of vehicles for three hours. According to Wild Idaho Rising Tide, the blockade was the longest lasting "since the first tar sands extraction modules rolled from Lewiston area ports on February 1, 2011."

The blockade broke after a police car drove straight through the group of people, Earth First! Newswire reports. "Police used the usual tactics to break up the blockade, threatening people with mace, pushing activists, separating parents from children, and so on," they add.

Nineteen individuals, including all members of the Nez Perce executive committee, were arrested Monday evening and released on bail Tuesday.

One of those arrested, Tribal Council member and Vice-Chair of the Nez Perce Nation (Nimiipuu Nation), Brooklyn Baptiste, told indigenous independent media site Last Real Indians that the action was taken because of tribal opposition to the economic and long-term environmental impact of the shipmentsnamely the development of tar sands oil which he described as "total destruction."

"As leaders, elected or not, we need to be able to meet our ancestors in the spirit world and hold our heads up strong and answer them when they ask if we did all we could do to protect the people and the land. This is about our inherent sovereignty. We are sovereign because of this land, this water, the animals. What is sovereignty without them? Were all waking up."

According to Reuters, the load is one of two planned shipments by Oregon hauling company Omega Morgan.

A video of Monday's blockade shows protesters chanting and banging drums in a face-off with police and the 'megaload.'


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

BrattyPatty said:


> So what do you think of Putin giving Snowden 1 year of asylum? If the president is miffed, I can't say I blame him.
> If Putin really wants good relations with our country, he should have returned Snowden to the US. Looks like Putin may be one not to be trusted.


BrattyPatty
Putin has lots of problems politically and personally. Right now he does do not seem to be of sound mind.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

peacegoddess said:


> Janeway, this is what some of your Native brothers and sisters are doing these days.
> 
> Tribe Blockades 'Megaload' of Tar Sands Equipment
> Nez Perce leader: 'We need to be able to meet our ancestors in the spirit world and hold our heads up strong and answer them when they ask if we did all we could do to protect the people and the land.'
> ...


peacegoddess
thank you for this information. I support the effort.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

BrattyPatty said:


> I say we make it an annual event! I just smile when I think of all of us together like we have known each other all of our lives.
> The yarn I bought along the yarn hop is already balled . I am going to knit Brynn another sweater with it. It was so good to see her yesterday. Lots of hugs, slobbery kisses, and cuddle time.


BrattyPatty
Our vacation seems like it was long ago but lots to feast on for years to come. I finished the scarf I was knitting.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

damemary said:


> Putin is and was nothing but a slime bucket. I say leave it up to him what to do with relationship with USA. Think about it....North Korea.....Syria...etc....he should be showing the world that Russia is ready to be a major influence for peace, not encouraging every two-bit country to threaten the rest of the world. IMHO


damemary
Love your Avatar. Putin is not being revered by any Leader of the free World. President Obama has lots of good company.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

damemary said:


> MIB, I'm confused. Are you in favor of individual choice? Thanks. I find myself in a confused situation. I have personal problems with abortion, but I also firmly believe that it is always a personal decision between a woman and her physician. It's such a private matter. Why has it become such a public issue?


I think abortion has become such a public issues largely because of the efforts of the religious right. I am part of a group of people who are generally liberal but who no longer are pro-choice. We are such a small number of people that you would need a microscope to see us. We believe, however, that education is a better way to prevent unwanted pregnancies and abortions. I've met far too many young people who don't have a clear idea of how conception occurs, how many forms of birth control there are and how they prevent conception. And, no, I am no longer in favor of individual choice.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Thanks for explaining. We seem to be at different conclusions. But it is good to be able to discuss issues without rancor. Don't see much of that around here.



MaidInBedlam said:


> I think abortion has become such a public issues largely because of the efforts of the religious right. I am part of a group of people who are generally liberal but who no longer are pro-choice. We are such a small number of people that you would need a microscope to see us. We believe, however, that education is a better way to prevent unwanted pregnancies and abortions. I've met far too many young people who don't have a clear idea of how conception occurs, how many forms of birth control there are and how they prevent conception. And, no, I am no longer in favor of individual choice.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

Huckleberry said:


> damemary
> Love your Avatar. Putin is not being revered by any Leader of the free World. President Obama has lots of good company.


What bothers me the most is that Putin was a member of the KBG from 1975-1991 with the rank of Colonel of Aviation.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

damemary said:


> I am so impressed with the quality of thought and presentation of President Obama's current speeches. He is solidifying his place in history.


damemary
no doubt about it.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

MaidInBedlam said:


> What bothers me the most is that Putin was a member of the KBG from 1975-1991 with the rank of Colonel of Aviation.


MIB
Nothing new really. At least we have known all along of which mindset he is.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

MaidInBedlam said:


> I think abortion has become such a public issues largely because of the efforts of the religious right. I am part of a group of people who are generally liberal but who no longer are pro-choice. We are such a small number of people that you would need a microscope to see us. We believe, however, that education is a better way to prevent unwanted pregnancies and abortions. I've met far too many young people who don't have a clear idea of how conception occurs, how many forms of birth control there are and how they prevent conception. And, no, I am no longer in favor of individual choice.


MIB
At least until we have GOOD sex education in Schools, I shall be supporting choice.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Huckleberry said:


> At least until we have GOOD sex education in Schools, I shall be supporting choice.


I received an excellent education and support GREAT sex. Too bad for you, as your post seems to indicate you received or at least live amongst lower, sub-par educational opportunities and are living with and among the consequences.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> I received an excellent education and support GREAT sex. Too bad for you, as your post seems to indicate you received or at least live amongst lower, sub-par educational opportunities and are living with and among the consequences.


I think someone, in her eagerness to nitpick at every opportunity, left out a word or two. I'm so glad she supports GREAT sex. One should never miss a chance to support great sex while making it known that one has received a wonderful education while others have received subpar educational opportunities and are now forced to suffer as a result. I guess great sex and a wonderful education go hand in hand. I guess only the truly blessed can get both a good education and great sex. Perhaps critical thinking skills were not part of the curriculum.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

If anyone understands that last paragraph and can find any logic, raise your hand!


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

"I received an excellent education and support GREAT sex. Too bad for you, as your post seems to indicate you received or at least live amongst lower, sub-par educational opportunities and are living with and among the consequences." 


I, too, had great difficulty understanding what supporting great sex had to do with educational opportunity.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Ah, a perfect example of your logic. I call it something else. Still nothing better to do?



knitpresentgifts said:


> I received an excellent education and support GREAT sex. Too bad for you, as your post seems to indicate you received or at least live amongst lower, sub-par educational opportunities and are living with and among the consequences.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> I received an excellent education and support GREAT sex. Too bad for you, as your post seems to indicate you received or at least live amongst lower, sub-par educational opportunities and are living with and among the consequences.


KPG
keep posting. Your ignorance shines. Be assured that my education far exceeds yours.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> If anyone understands that last paragraph and can find any logic, raise your hand!


KPG
Oh you wonder of wonders. Keep posting. It gives me a break from the important things I deal with.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> I received an excellent education and support GREAT sex. Too bad for you, as your post seems to indicate you received or at least live amongst lower, sub-par educational opportunities and are living with and among the consequences.


KPG
What happened to what that excellent education you got should have taught you? If it is age that crept into your grey matter and re-arranged it, you will be forgiven. By the way the consequences of my education are providing me with a wonderful Life.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

HOLY REALITY CHECK!!! Former Republican Heads of EPA on climate change: Don't deny, Don't delay

Hell is indeed freezing over and angels are dancing and popping corks everywhere. In an August 1st op-ed in the New York Times, former administrators of the Environmental Protection Agency William D. Ruckelshaus (1970 to 1973, 1983 to 1985), Lee M. Thomas (1985 to 1989), William K. Reilly (1989 to 1993), and Christine Todd Whitman (2001 to 2003) make the Republican Case for Climate Action.

First, they say denial is not a river in Egypt and it's time for Republicans to stop acting like stubborn 15-year olds clinging to their belief in Santa Claus. 

There is no longer any credible scientific debate about the basic facts: our world continues to warm, with the last decade the hottest in modern records, and the deep ocean warming faster than the earths atmosphere. Sea level is rising. Arctic Sea ice is melting years faster than projected.
They then go on to tout President Obama's Climate Action Plan, urging their Congress critters to endorse it and "start the overdue debate about what bigger steps are needed and how to achieve them  domestically and internationally."
Yowza!!

More below the orange sluice of reality...



They talk about some of the important environmental policies that they pushed through in their days to clean up the air and the water (remember when Republicans did constructive things?), giving their Republican contemporaries some no-nonsense tutoring on how to be leaders and govern.

When confronted by a problem, deal with it. Look at the facts, cut through the extraneous, devise a workable solution and get it done.

They spell out for their fellow Republicans what the rest of the world and sane people in this country have known for quite some time now, basically borrowing Meteor Blades' delay is denial playbook.

We can have both a strong economy and a livable climate. All parties know that we need both. The rest of the discussion is either detail, which we can resolve, or purposeful delay, which we should not tolerate.
While you're at it, these high profile Republicans seem to say to their chickenhawk colleagues, don't just evolve a little bit towards being a timid non-denier, don't just get on board with the President's proposal, but help to work towards the much bolder actions and solutions that we need to implement to give us a chance to have some sort of a livable future on planet Earth.

Mr. Obamas plan is just a start. More will be required. But we must continue efforts to reduce the climate-altering pollutants that threaten our planet. The only uncertainty about our warming world is how bad the changes will get, and how soon. What is most clear is that there is no time to waste.

++++++


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

I have raised my hand Alcameron, because I understood exactly what you said in that paragraph, although I don't know why she wants to advertise that she supports great sex, cause I really don't care if she does or doesn't, but yes, there is something missing from that education.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

Thank you, NJG!


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

But wait Alcameron, if President Obama believes climate change is happening, they can't agree with him. They must obstruct and delay. They can't let him be right, even if it destroys the country.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

NJG said:


> But wait Alcameron, if President Obama believes climate change is happening, they can't agree with him. They must obstruct and delay. They can't let him be right, even if it destroys the country.


You're probably right, but miracle of miracles! There might be something to this climate change stuff!!!


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Huckleberry said:


> KPG
> keep posting. Your ignorance shines. Be assured that my education far exceeds yours.


Be assured that is your greatest lie of all time.



How's your buried alive husband doing?  You haven't talked about him much.


----------



## rocky1991 (May 8, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Be assured that is your greatest lie of all time.
> 
> 
> 
> How's your buried alive husband doing?  You haven't talked about him much.


He was buried alive? Is that murder?


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

rocky1991 said:


> He was buried alive? Is that murder?


Ask Huck - she knows everything.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

alcameron said:


> I think someone, in her eagerness to nitpick at every opportunity, left out a word or two. I'm so glad she supports GREAT sex. One should never miss a chance to support great sex while making it known that one has received a wonderful education while others have received subpar educational opportunities and are now forced to suffer as a result. I guess great sex and a wonderful education go hand in hand. I guess only the truly blessed can get both a good education and great sex. Perhaps critical thinking skills were not part of the curriculum.


One may support GREAT sex, but judging by the posts of this one, it obviously isn't getting GREAT sex. :lol:


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> Unless the one who supports great sex was boinking the teacher for good grades. Must be the case as the posts of the one who brags of a superior education never fails to make a fool of her/himself. Remember al, some people boink I mean march to the beat of a different drum. rat-a-tat-tat.


Hush, hush, and cover my ears! Boinking? Tsk. Tsk. Tsk.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

alcameron said:


> Hush, hush, and cover my ears! Boinking? Tsk. Tsk. Tsk.


Boinking isn't a bad word, al lol. :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

Whew! What a relief! I was worried there for a minute . . .


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

alcameron said:


> Whew! What a relief! I was worried there for a minute . . .


Someone is very wierd today. She thinks Hillary Clinton is a lesbian now and is babbling incoherently about Huma coming out of the closet. I think he/she is in deep need of psychiatriac care.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

If Hilllary does decide to run in 2016, we would have a bit of history to record. First female president, 2 presidents in the WH and the first "first man". How cool is that?


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

I really don't understand why someone would want to suggest that Hillary and Huma are lesbians. So what if they were? Hillary is smart and competent, and Huma appears to be very capable. I guess some people apply pejorative overtones to the word "lesbian," demonstrating their bigotry.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

alcameron said:


> I really don't understand why someone would want to suggest that Hillary and Huma are lesbians. So what if they were? Hillary is smart and competent, and Huma appears to be very capable. I guess some people apply pejorative overtones to the word "lesbian," demonstrating their bigotry.


They are running very scared, al.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> They are running very scared, al.


I'm scared, too. Scared to think of Rand Paul, Jeb Bush, Chris Christie, or Ted Cruz becoming president of the US. What a horrible thought! I think I'll get that picture out of my brain before I get a headache!


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

alcameron said:


> I'm scared, too. Scared to think of Rand Paul, Jeb Bush, Chris Christie, or Ted Cruz becoming president of the US. What a horrible thought! I think I'll get that picture out of my brain before I get a headache!


LOL good idea! Did you finish your shrug yet?


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

I'm waiting for the blocked shrug piece to dry, and in the meantime I'm making a poncho for my sister.
I just deleted all my PM's from when I first joined KP. I even sat here and read some of them.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

Bazinga for now


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

alcameron said:


> I'm waiting for the blocked shrug piece to dry, and in the meantime I'm making a poncho for my sister.
> I just deleted all my PM's from when I first joined KP. I even sat here and read some of them.


I do that frequently. I never open any from people I am not familiar with. 
I am working on a sweater for Brynn. She is no longer in the baby size, so I bought the book Top Down for Toddlers. The patterns are easy and you can really change up the finished look.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Bazinga!


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

Why not work on getting GOOD sex education into schools now? It certainly wouldn't be in conflict with supporting choice.


Huckleberry said:


> MIB
> At least until we have GOOD sex education in Schools, I shall be supporting choice.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

BrattyPatty said:


> She thinks Hillary Clinton is a lesbian now and is babbling incoherently about Huma coming out of the closet.


How you remain so ignorant is beyond even me. Bookmark this post of yours for future reading and marvel at your stupidity.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

alcameron said:


> I really don't understand why someone would want to suggest that Hillary and Huma are lesbians. So what if they were? Hillary is smart and competent, and Huma appears to be very capable. I guess some people apply pejorative overtones to the word "lesbian," demonstrating their bigotry.


Hey, bigot. I didn't suggest - I stated they are lesbians. I could not care less. Again, you cannot understand my question posed and the point I made. Oh, well, didn't expect that you would.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I'd rather clean toilets.



Huckleberry said:


> KPG
> Oh you wonder of wonders. Keep posting. It gives me a break from the important things I deal with.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Hey, bigot. I didn't suggest - I stated they are lesbians. I could not care less. Again, you cannot understand my question posed and the point I made. Oh, well, didn't expect that you would.


I think everyone posting on this thread can see who the bigot is. May as well add "liar" to that description.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

Did someone here say she made a point?


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Not only has the current GOP alienated women, immigrants, and gays, they have also alienated moderate Republicans who are dismayed by the current Congress. When do you think they'll notice they are alone? Bye, bye.



alcameron said:


> HOLY REALITY CHECK!!! Former Republican Heads of EPA on climate change: Don't deny, Don't delay
> 
> Hell is indeed freezing over and angels are dancing and popping corks everywhere. In an August 1st op-ed in the New York Times, former administrators of the Environmental Protection Agency William D. Ruckelshaus (1970 to 1973, 1983 to 1985), Lee M. Thomas (1985 to 1989), William K. Reilly (1989 to 1993), and Christine Todd Whitman (2001 to 2003) make the Republican Case for Climate Action.
> 
> ...


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

Anyone recognize this?

Do not neglect to do good and to share what you have, for such sacrifices are pleasing to God. Hebrews 13:16 For God so loved the world, He gave his only son so that whoever believes in him should not perish but have eternal life. John 3:16


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Alcameron & NJG, I am quite lost. I have no idea what she's trying to talk about. I love seeing posts from you. Keep it up.



NJG said:


> I have raised my hand Alcameron, because I understood exactly what you said in that paragraph, although I don't know why she wants to advertise that she supports great sex, cause I really don't care if she does or doesn't, but yes, there is something missing from that education.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

NJG said:


> But wait Alcameron, if President Obama believes climate change is happening, they can't agree with him. They must obstruct and delay. They can't let him be right, even if it destroys the country.


In this case, they will destroy the world. Bet Richard Branson is expecting lots of passengers into space. The Big Bang. BANG!


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Be assured that is your greatest lie of all time.
> 
> 
> 
> How's your buried alive husband doing?  You haven't talked about him much.


Why are you talking like you know her husband? Delusional. Rubber room time.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

rocky1991 said:


> He was buried alive? Is that murder?


Rocky, what is she talking about? Why is it so important to her? Doesn't she have a life of her own?

It's so nice to read a post from you. You always make me think.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

BrattyPatty said:


> Boinking isn't a bad word, al lol. :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:


I'm glad. I love the sound of 'boinking.' Boinking Bazinga.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

[quoteBrattyPatty]Someone is very wierd today. She thinks Hillary Clinton is a lesbian now and is babbling incoherently about Huma coming out of the closet. I think he/she is in deep need of psychiatriac care.



knitpresentgifts said:


> How you remain so ignorant is beyond even me. Bookmark this post of yours for future reading and marvel at your stupidity.





knitpresentgifts said:


> What are these Libs and Progs going to do when Hillary comes out as the lesbian she is?
> 
> What is that going to do for the made-up "War on Women" that the Libs like to rage about?
> 
> ...


My my, she does speak with forked tongue. And her signature is religious. Such a sham that thing is.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Rubber Room Delusional.



BrattyPatty said:


> Someone is very wierd today. She thinks Hillary Clinton is a lesbian now and is babbling incoherently about Huma coming out of the closet. I think he/she is in deep need of psychiatriac care.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

-


BrattyPatty said:


> If Hilllary does decide to run in 2016, we would have a bit of history to record. First female president, 2 presidents in the WH and the first "first man". How cool is that?


Way cool!


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

damemary said:


> Why are you talking like you know her husband? Delusional. Rubber room time.


Give it up shamemary. Ingried will be pleased to begin posting again but she lacks the courage to admit her hubby is still alive and well and tucked away in Missouri and not in Europe.

Wonder what accessories to crimes receive in the penalty phase as compared to the convicted....


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> No, KPG, but I will sit here and laugh at your stupidity. Now go ring for the nurse and get your sedative.
> You are making less and less sense these days.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

And the GOP can alienate another group.



alcameron said:


> I really don't understand why someone would want to suggest that Hillary and Huma are lesbians. So what if they were? Hillary is smart and competent, and Huma appears to be very capable. I guess some people apply pejorative overtones to the word "lesbian," demonstrating their bigotry.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

NJG said:


> I have raised my hand Alcameron, because I understood exactly what you said in that paragraph, although I don't know why she wants to advertise that she supports great sex, cause I really don't care if she does or doesn't, but yes, there is something missing from that education.


NJG
I think KPG advertising that she enjoys GREAT sex is looking for a playmate of her gender since it is almost exclusively Women who post here. Also she is so enamored with two other women whom she accuses of being Lesbians. Get it? Oh it just dawned on me why she has been so angry about not being included in our vacation. And then just think about her obsession with Ingried - that is the weirdest behavior of all. Now that Ingried is a widow, we need to warn her even more about KPG but chances are she will not return to live here for some time. Has anyone heard from her recently?


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

damemary said:


> Rocky, what is she talking about? Why is it so important to her? Doesn't she have a life of her own?
> 
> It's so nice to read a post from you. You always make me think.


 :XD: :XD: :XD:      

Even rocky KNOWS you all for the liars you are. Rocky is not a dumb bunny like you think .... cannot you lie well - nope! :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

knitpresentgifts said:


> How you remain so ignorant is beyond even me. Bookmark this post of yours for future reading and marvel at your stupidity.


Believe me. Once is quite enough.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

BrattyPatty said:


> BrattyPatty said:
> 
> 
> > No, KPG, but I will sit here and laugh at your stupidity. Now go ring for the nurse and get your sedative.
> ...


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Huckleberry said:


> NJG
> I think KPG advertising that she enjoys GREAT sex is looking for a playmate of her gender since it is almost exclusively Women who post here. Also she is so enamored with two other women whom she accuses of being Lesbians. Get it? Oh it just dawned on me why she has been so angry about not being included in our vacation. And then just think about her obsession with Ingried - that is the weirdest behavior of all. Now that Ingried is a widow, we need to warn her even more about KPG but chances are she will not return to live here for some time. Has anyone heard from her recently?


Talking to yourself dear? BTW; I never said I enjoy GREAT sex and would never give out those details of my life on a public forum - you are a definite wacko.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

She SUPPORTS great sex. Her/his words.
I've had enough of this sleep-deprived person.

Remember 9/11!!!


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

damemary said:


> Believe me. Once is quite enough.


Join the Brat and bookmark yours as well so I don't have to dig them up and re-post them when you are both proven wrong and ill-informed.

I do, however, agree with you that hearing from Bratty once is enough.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Give it up shamemary. Ingried will be pleased to begin posting again but she lacks the courage to admit her hubby is still alive and well and tucked away in Missouri and not in Europe.
> 
> Wonder what accessories to crimes receive in the penalty phase as compared to the convicted....


KPG
keep posting. You are a hoot.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Do you know what a double negative is? "I could not care less." That means you care.



knitpresentgifts said:


> Hey, bigot. I didn't suggest - I stated they are lesbians. I could not care less. Again, you cannot understand my question posed and the point I made. Oh, well, didn't expect that you would.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Huckleberry said:


> KPG
> keep posting. You are a hoot.


 ... and up he comes, dear Ingried.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

Here's the direct quote. S/he supports great sex. This is a gem!

I received an excellent education and support GREAT sex. Too bad for you, as your post seems to indicate you received or at least live amongst lower, sub-par educational opportunities and are living with and among the consequences


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

BrattyPatty said:


> I do that frequently. I never open any from people I am not familiar with.
> I am working on a sweater for Brynn. She is no longer in the baby size, so I bought the book Top Down for Toddlers. The patterns are easy and you can really change up the finished look.


BrattyPatty
thank you for showing us all of the pictures of Brynn. She is absolutely adorable, just growing up too fast. Huck


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

damemary said:


> Do you know what a double negative is? "I could not care less." That means you care.


Is English your first language? I did not use a double negative. :XD: :XD: :XD:      

you are hopeless

Proper is as I wrote: I could not care less.

It's "couldn't care less". Think about it; if someone *could* care less, then they're caring a bit too much and could take it down a notch, but if they *couldn't* care less, then they're basically saying that they are experiencing the highest amount of not caring that can ever be reached.

Got it moron? :shock:


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Join the Brat and bookmark yours as well so I don't have to dig them up and re-post them when you are both proven wrong and ill-informed.
> 
> I do, however, agree with you that hearing from Bratty once is enough.


The hounds of hell are looking for you, Cherf. Better run!


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> BrattyPatty
> thank you for showing us all of the pictures of Brynn. She is absolutely adorable, just growing up too fast. Huck


Thanks, Huck. She really is. Too fast for me!


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

alcameron said:


> Here's the direct quote. S/he supports great sex. This is a gem!
> 
> I received an excellent education and support GREAT sex. Too bad for you, as your post seems to indicate you received or at least live amongst lower, sub-par educational opportunities and are living with and among the consequences


alcameron
It sure sounds like she is looking for a partner of her gender. She has been so obsessed with Ingried. She has been stalking her forever it seems. Something is so wrong with her.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> alcameron
> It sure sounds like she is looking for a partner of her gender. She has been so obsessed with Ingried. She has been stalking her forever it seems. Something is so wrong with her.


Maybe s/he's more than sleep-deprived. Maybe s/he's just deprived--in other ways.

My bedtime.
Remember 9/11!


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> alcameron
> It sure sounds like she is looking for a partner of her gender. She has been so obsessed with Ingried. She has been stalking her forever it seems. Something is so wrong with her.


Something is very wrong with her. Psycopathic behavior is nothing to laugh about , but she sure makes it into an art.
:XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Huckleberry said:


> NJG
> I think KPG advertising that she enjoys GREAT sex is looking for a playmate of her gender since it is almost exclusively Women who post here. Also she is so enamored with two other women whom she accuses of being Lesbians. Get it? Oh it just dawned on me why she has been so angry about not being included in our vacation. And then just think about her obsession with Ingried - that is the weirdest behavior of all. Now that Ingried is a widow, we need to warn her even more about KPG but chances are she will not return to live here for some time. Has anyone heard from her recently?


I did receive an email from Ingried. She seems very sad. She is visiting friends and the places in Europe she visited with her husband.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

alcameron said:


> Maybe s/he's more than sleep-deprived. Maybe s/he's just deprived--in other ways.
> 
> My bedtime.
> Remember 9/11!


Goodnight, al, sweet dreams! Don't forget to check the sheets ! hee hee.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Give it up shamemary. Ingried will be pleased to begin posting again but she lacks the courage to admit her hubby is still alive and well and tucked away in Missouri and not in Europe.
> 
> Wonder what accessories to crimes receive in the penalty phase as compared to the convicted....


KPG
figured out the double negative yet? Must be hard with your background. I understand. Poor thing.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

knitpresentgifts said:


> :XD: :XD: :XD:
> 
> Even rocky KNOWS you all for the liars you are. Rocky is not a dumb bunny like you think .... cannot you lie well - nope! :XD: :XD: :XD:


Rocky is intelligent. Where did 'dumb bunny' come from?


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

damemary said:


> I did receive an email from Ingried. She seems very sad. She is visiting friends and the places she visited with her husband.


 ... sure you did ... you are such a poor liar


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Is English your first language? I did not use a double negative. :XD: :XD: :XD:
> 
> you are hopeless
> 
> ...


Who cares?


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

BrattyPatty said:


> Who cares?


damemary and Ingried

They are both studying how to speak proper English.

Personally, I couldn't care less! :XD:


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Is it also a double negative if an idiot calls you a moron? Should I be insulted? Actually I can't stop laughing.

Is there an English teacher out there to settle 'double negative?'



Huckleberry said:


> KPG
> figured out the double negative yet? Must be hard with your background. I understand. Poor thing.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

BrattyPatty said:


> Goodnight, al, sweet dreams! Don't forget to check the sheets ! hee hee.


BrattyPatty and Friends.
good night.

Remember 9/11 that could have been avoided.
So many lives lost because of negligence.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

damemary said:


> Rocky is intelligent. Where did 'dumb bunny' come from?


KPG has lost control of her/himself, dame.
She reminds me of that that scene in the Exorcist when Regan's head is spinning around and spewing hatred.
Just talk over her.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

damemary said:


> Is it also a double negative if an idiot calls you a moron? Should I be insulted? Actually I can't stop laughing.


Dig out your Little Brown Handbook. You'll figure it out, maybe.

Look up double negatives while you are reviewing how to speak proper English.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Idiot.



knitpresentgifts said:


> damemary and Ingried
> 
> They are both studying how to speak proper English.
> 
> Personally, I couldn't care less! :XD:


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Dig out you're Little Brown Handbook. You'll figure it out, maybe.
> 
> Look up double negatives while you are reviewing how to speak proper English.


Dig out your bible and pray for forgiveness for lying and praying out of the same mouth. Look up what the passage you have for a signature really means.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

damemary said:


> Idiot.


such a temper dear

Remember Benghazi and the four dead American who lost their lives on Barack's watch.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

dame, just throw some holy water on her. That usually gets rid of evil spirits.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> such a temper dear
> 
> Remember Benghazi and the four dead American who lost their lives on Barack's watch.


*REMEMBER BAZINGA!!!*


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I should have PM-ed this message. Some people care. I'm still not sure if you care more or less.



knitpresentgifts said:


> ... sure you did ... you are such a poor liar


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Wow! That thing gets uglier by the day!Now let's watch it go to DP and pray. Psychotic beast that it is.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Bazinga. Sleepy time.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

damemary said:


> Bazinga. Sleepy time.


Sweet dreams, dame! See y'all tomorrow!


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

knitpresentgifts said:


> such a temper dear
> 
> Remember Benghazi and the four dead American who lost their lives on Barack's watch.


Remember the thousands who died looking for WMD that never existed?


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

damemary said:


> Remember the thousands who died looking for WMD that never existed?


I'll give you an Amen for that!


----------



## shayfaye (May 6, 2011)

Me too!


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

9/11 could have been avoided but almost 3,000 dead
WMD = nonexistent but almost 5.000 dead and those were ours only. About 150,000 of foreigners killed on top of that.

Let us NEVER forget this.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> 9/11 could have been avoided but almost 3,000 dead
> WMD = nonexistent but almost 5.000 dead and those were ours only. About 150,000 of foreigners killed on top of that.
> 
> Let us NEVER forget this.


Clinton ignored.


----------



## shayfaye (May 6, 2011)

Remember how the networks were stopped from showing the dead soldiers bodies arriving back in the states. As though out of site - out of mind would work. NEVER!!


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

shayfaye said:


> Remember how the networks were stopped from showing the dead soldiers bodies arriving back in the states. As though out of site - out of mind would work. NEVER!!


shayfaye
Thank you, you are so right. Glad that President Obama reversed those orders. If we can bid them goodbye when they go into harms way we MUST welcome them when coming home for their eternal rest.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

shayfaye said:


> Remember how the networks were stopped from showing the dead soldiers bodies arriving back in the states. As though out of site - out of mind would work. NEVER!!


Guess who requested that?

Also, research what words were spoken to the murdered victims' family members of Benghazi by H. Clinton and B. Obama.

That ought to get your panties in a bunch.

*REMEMBER OUR VETERANS AND THOSE ALLOWED TO BE MURDERED IN BENGHAZI when lives could have been saved.*


----------



## shayfaye (May 6, 2011)

Here's who. I don't have to guess. I know how to look up the questions I am asking. Thank you very much.


US Hypocrisy Astonishes the World 

by Paul Craig Roberts 
Recently by Paul Craig Roberts: Americans: Serfs Ruled by Oligarchs 

Americans have lost their ability for introspection, thereby revealing their astounding hypocrisy to the world. 

US War Secretary Robert Gates has condemned the Associated Press and a reporter, Julie Jacobson, embedded with US troops in Afghanistan, for taking and releasing a photo of a US Marine who was wounded in action and died from his injury. 

The photographer was on patrol with the Marines when they came under fire. She found the courage and presence of mind to do her job. Her reward is to be condemned by the warmonger Gates as "insensitive." Gates says her employer, the Associated Press, lacks "judgment and common decency." 

The American Legion jumped in and denounced the Associated Press for a "stunning lack of compassion and common decency." 

To stem opposition to its wars, the War Department hides signs of American casualties from the public. Angry that evidence escaped the censor, the War Secretary and the American Legion attacked with politically correct jargon: "insensitive," "offended," and the "anguish," "pain and suffering" inflicted upon the Marines family. The War Department sounds like it is preparing a harassment tort. 

Isnt this passing the buck? The Marine lost his life not because of the Associated Press and a photographer, but because of the war criminals  Gates, Bush, Cheney, Obama, and the US Congress that supports wars of naked aggression that serve no American purpose, but which keeps campaign coffers filled with contributions from the armaments companies. 

Marine Lance Cpl. Joshua M. Bernard is dead because the US government and a significant percentage of the US population believe that the US has the right to invade, bomb, and occupy other peoples who have raised no hand against us but are demonized with lies and propaganda. 

For the American War Secretary it is a photo that is insensitive, not Americas assertion of the right to determine the fate of Afghanistan with bombs and soldiers. 

The exceptional "virtuous nation" does not think it is insensitive for Americas bombs to blow innocent villagers to pieces. On September 4, the day before Gates outburst over the "insensitive" photo, Agence France Presse reported from Afghanistan that a US/Nato air strike had killed large numbers of villagers who had come to get fuel from two tankers that had been hijacked from negligent and inattentive occupation forces: 

"Nobody was in one piece. Hands, legs and body parts were scattered everywhere. Those who were away from the fuel tanker were badly burnt, said 32-year-old Mohammad Daud, depicting a scene from hell. The burned-out shells of the tankers, still smoking in marooned wrecks on the riverbank, were surrounded by the charred-meat remains of villagers from Chahar Dara district in Kunduz province, near the Tajik border. Dr. Farid Rahid, a spokesperson in Kabul for the ministry of health, said up to 250 villagers had been near the tankers when the air strike was called in." 

What does the world think of the United States? The American War Secretary and a US military veterans association think a photo of an injured and dying American soldier is insensitive, but not the wipeout of an Afghan village that came to get needed fuel. 

The US government is like a criminal who accuses the police of his crime when he is arrested or a sociopathic abuser who blames the victim. It is a known fact that the CIA has violated US law and international law with its assassinations, kidnappings and torture. But it is not this criminal agency that will be held accountable. Instead, those who will be punished will be those moral beings who, appalled at the illegality and inhumanity of the CIA, leaked the evidence of the agencys crimes. The CIA has asked the US Justice (sic) Department to investigate what the CIA alleges is the "criminal disclosure" of its secret program to murder suspected foreign terrorist leaders abroad. As we learned from Gitmo, those suspected by America are overwhelmingly innocent. 

The CIA program is so indefensible that when CIA director Leon Panetta found out about it six months after being in office, he cancelled the program (assuming those running the program obeyed) and informed Congress.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Guess who requested that?
> 
> Also, research what words were spoken to the murdered victims' family members of Benghazi by H. Clinton and B. Obama.
> 
> ...


KPG
still in a stupor. Bush gave orders NOT to show bodies coming home. I know, "partaking" has long-term effects.

Thousands dead in Iraq and Afghanistan
Thousands dead on 9/11 
Horrible numbers.


----------



## shayfaye (May 6, 2011)

I should have said, too, that my panties are just fine, thank you.

Also, someone earlier asked who got us into Vietnam. If you check your history books, you wll find that Eisenhower promised the people of Vietnam democratic elections and that got the whole ball rolling, so, yes, I know who got us into Vietnam: The Republican War Machine!


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

OMG another one without the ability to focus and discuss the topic at hand nor comprehend that which she reads. At least you're in the correct thread where you can be supported by other looneytune Libs and Progs. 

You'll fit right in and they have some spare glasses for your Koolaid drinking habit.

Bottoms Up and bring Ing's hubby up with you. :thumbup:


----------



## shayfaye (May 6, 2011)

As usual, you can't hold an intelligent conversation without being mean. I stand by comments. I have no problem focusing. And I already wear glasses so I don't need anymore. I don't like Kool Aid, so keep it for your side and your pages. I came back here because of like minded people. I have no idea who Ing is either.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

shayfaye said:


> As usual, you can't hold and intelligent conversation without being mean. I stand by comments. I have no problem focusing. And I already wear glasses so I don't need anymore. I don't like Kool Aid, so keep it for your side and your pages. I came back here becaue of like minded people. I have no idea who Ing is either.


Prove it. Answer the question about who requested and why the returning caskets of Veterans are not televised and what words were spoken to the Benghazi family members by HC and BO. You didn't and won't.

Instead you avoided answering and posted an editorial about nothing related which is always the standard Lib procedure.

We all recognize your paranoia and tactics.

Enjoy your day and bless your heart.


----------



## shayfaye (May 6, 2011)

Here is your answer - I never mentioned Benghazi - You are the one who seems bent on beating a topic to death if you don't mind me saying so. I guess those four lives meant more to you than 3,000+ others in military uuniform. So be it. I'll choose to never forget the 3,000+.

Published on Sunday, November 2, 2003 by the Toronto Star 
Pentagon Keeps Dead Out of Sight
Bush Team Doesn't Want People to See Human Cost of War 
Even Body Bags are Now Sanitized as 'Transfer Tubes'

by Tim Harper

WASHINGTON�Charles H. Buehring came home last week.

He arrived at the air force base in Dover, Del., in the middle of the night, in an aluminum shipping case draped in an American flag.

When the military truck drove his remains across the tarmac, workers paused and removed their hats.

He was met by a six-member honor guard acting as pallbearers, to allow a "dignified transfer" to the Charles C. Carson mortuary, where he became one of an estimated 60,000 American casualties of war that have been processed there over almost five decades.

"It reminds us we are at war," says Lt.-Col. Jon Anderson, who describes business at the Dover mortuary as "steady."

But America never saw Lt.-Col. Buehring's arrival, days after a rocket from a homemade launcher ended his life at age 40 in Baghdad's heavily fortified Rasheed Hotel last Monday.

Americans have never seen any of the other 359 bodies returning from Iraq. Nor do they see the wounded cramming the Walter Reed Army Medical Center in Washington or soldiers who say they are being treated inhumanely awaiting medical treatment at Fort Stewart, Ga.

In order to continue to sell an increasingly unpopular Iraqi invasion to the American people, President George W. Bush's administration sweeps the messy parts of war � the grieving families, the flag-draped coffins, the soldiers who have lost limbs � into a far corner of the nation's attic.

No television cameras are allowed at Dover.

Bush does not attend the funerals of soldiers who gave their lives in his war on terrorism.

Buehring of Winter Springs, Fla., described as "a great American" by his commanding officer, had two sons, 12 and 9, was active in the Boy Scouts and his church and had served his country for 18 years.

No government official has said a word publicly about him.

If stories of wounded soldiers are told, they are told by hometown papers, but there is no national attention given to the recuperating veterans here in the nation's capital.

More than 1,700 Americans have been wounded in Iraq since the March invasion.

"You can call it news control or information control or flat-out propaganda," says Christopher Simpson, a communications professor at Washington's American University.

"Whatever you call it, this is the most extensive effort at spinning a war that the department of defense has ever undertaken in this country."

Simpson notes that photos of the dead returning to American soil have historically been part of the ceremony, part of the picture of conflict and part of the public closure for families � until now.

"This White House is the greatest user of propaganda in American history and if they had a shred of honesty, they would admit it. But they can't."

Lynn Cutler, a Democratic strategist and former official in Bill Clinton's White House, says this is the first time in history that bodies have been brought home under cover of secrecy.

"It feels like Vietnam when Lyndon Johnson was accused of hiding the body bags ....

"This is a big government and a big Pentagon and they could have someone there to meet these bodies as they come back to the country."

But today's military doesn't even use the words "body bags" � a term in common usage during the Vietnam War, when 58,000 Americans died.

During the 1991 Persian Gulf War, the Pentagon began calling them "human remains pouches" and it now refers to them as "transfer tubes."

One term that has crept into the U.S. military lexicon, however, is the "Dover test," shorthand for the American public's tolerance for wartime fatalities.

The policy of banning cameras at Dover dates back to the 1991 Gulf War, under Bush's father, Pentagon officials say.

But it has been unevenly applied: You can see photos of soldiers' bodies returning in coffins from Afghanistan at Ramstein airbase in Germany.

Clinton met returning coffins from Kosovo and, in an elaborate ceremony, was on hand for the arrival of the bodies of his former commerce secretary Ronald Brown 32 others killed in a 1996 plane crash.

Pictures were allowed of incoming caskets after the terrorist attack on the USS Cole in 2000 and President George H.W. Bush helped eulogize Americans killed in Panama and Lebanon.

But last March, a directive came down reaffirming the banning of cameras, likely in anticipation of the sheer volume of casualties being repatriated.

At Dover, Lt.-Col. Anderson says the policy is strictly in place to respect the privacy of the families, although he is well aware that there are those who think it was a political decision.

"The administration has clearly made an attempt to limit the attention that would build up if they were showing Dover every day," says Joseph Dawson, a military historian at Texas A & M University.

The White House policy works � to a point.

If there are no pictures of caskets being delivered to U.S. airbases, citizens don't think of them, analysts say.

Dawson says television pictures of the wounded at Walter Reed would be a jolt to Americans as they head out to dinner or are thinking of the week's NFL matchups.

Right now, he says, they likely equate war casualties with highway accidents: They know both kill and don't need to see graphic photos.

"The administration may have to come to grips with this in the months to come. This strategy depends on how long this war goes on. I have to wonder whether it might be a good idea to have a monthly remembrance to reflect on how this campaign is going."

The need for reflection in America is important, Dawson says, because the country seems to have lapsed back into a state of complacency.

"The country should be asking whether these men and women are putting their lives on the line for a justifiable purpose."

The Bush strategy, he says, is to divert focus from the dead and the wounded until � or if � his administration's policy can be judged a winner, then laud the men and women who gave their lives for freedom.

But it is really rooted in the perception in some quarters that the media cost the U.S. the Vietnam War.

There are parallels between Vietnam and Iraq in the words used by the president and in media coverage, even if there is so far no comparison in duration or casualties.

Whereas Lyndon Johnson and his top general, William Westmoreland, spoke of "steady and encouraging success" in Vietnam when they knew differently, Bush last week said the car bombing of the Red Cross showed the "progress" of the American campaign because insurgents were becoming more desperate.

Johnson called U.S. bombing missions "limited in scale" or "commensurate with need" and groused about news coverage. Bush also says the national media are not telling the truth and keeps implying the war in Iraq is needed to prevent another attack on U.S. soil.

Also like the Vietnam era, more attention is being given to U.S. victims the longer the conflict drags on.

The Associated Press last week ran the names and hometowns of all victims since the Iraq invasion began.

In 1969, Life magazine published a famous, black-covered edition consisting entirely of portraits of 250 young Americans who died in Vietnam in one routine week.

Dawson remembers, because his parents cancelled their subscription.

Television images of American soldiers in combat interrupted Americans' dinners nightly during the Vietnam War.

Clinton took his troops out of Somalia after a photo by the Toronto Star's Paul Watson, showing crowds cheering as a dead American soldier was dragged through the streets of Mogadishu, was beamed around the world on news wires.

Increasing casualties in Iraq have had no such dramatic effect on Bush, but that could change if more attention is paid to the wounded coming home and the way they are being treated.

Walter Reed officials did not return calls seeking comment, but the crush of casualties in late summer was such that outpatients had to be referred to hotels in nearby Silver Spring, Md., because the hospital was full.

The Washington Times said the hospital had treated about 1,700 patients from Operation Iraqi Freedom.

"Rarely have we seen so many young patients at one time," a spokesperson said.

Montana soldier Adam McLain, recovering from injuries when a military Humvee drove over his leg and head in Baghdad, told the newspaper from his hospital bed: "I didn't realize how many people were without limbs or without eyes. It's just depressing. I feel lucky. I have all my limbs."

The situation at Walter Reed and the administration's perceived indifference were highlighted last week by Cher, who visited troops there, then called an open-line show on C-SPAN, the U.S. network that broadcasts congressional debates and other political events.

She did not initially identify herself.

"Why are Cheney, Wolfowitz, Bremer, the president � why aren't they taking pictures with these guys?" she demanded, referring to Vice-President Dick Cheney, Deputy Defense Secretary Paul Wolfowitz and the civilian administrator in Iraq, L. Paul Bremer.

"I don't understand why these guys are so hidden, why there are no pictures of them."

Cher also criticized the media for ignoring the "devastatedly wounded."

"Don't hide them," she said. "Let's have some news coverage where people are sitting and talking to these guys and seeing their spirit."

For every Jessica Lynch, the wounded soldier who returned to a hero's welcome and a book and movie deal, there is a Shoshana Johnson.

Johnson, shot through both legs and held prisoner in Iraq for 22 days, will receive 30 per cent disability benefits, about $700 per month less than her colleague Lynch.

Johnson is black, Lynch is white and the Johnson family says that is the difference.

There is also an ongoing investigation into the condition of patients awaiting treatment at Fort Stewart, Ga., where hundreds of sick and wounded soldiers say they are languishing in dirty barracks waiting months for needed medical treatment.

They say they must hobble across sand to the use the bathroom, are housed 60 to a barracks and must pay for their own toilet paper.

Only recently did the Senate successfully demand the White House stop charging wounded soldiers $8.10 per day for their hospital meals.

Congress also had to step in to increase danger pay and separation pay for soldiers, as it appeared the Bush administration was set to let them expire on Sept. 30.

When Congress formally approved funding for military operations and reconstruction in Iraq, it carved Bush's request for $87 billion by about $2 billion.

Much of that money will instead be spent � over White House objections � on improved health-care benefits for those in the military reserve and National Guard who are serving in Iraq.

Copyright 1996-2003. Toronto Star Newspapers Limited



knitpresentgifts said:


> Prove it. Answer the question about who requested and why the returning caskets of Veterans are not televised and what words were spoken to the Benghazi family members by HC and BO. You didn't and won't.
> 
> Instead you avoided answering and posted an editorial about nothing related which is always the standard Lib procedure.
> 
> ...


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

KPG consider the source, this paper is a huge liberal rag


----------



## shayfaye (May 6, 2011)

LTL - Are you denying the truth, regardless of where it was published? Should I find a conservative source that says the same thing - 3000+ dead and coffins not being shown? Would you accept that as truth? Somehow, I don't think so.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

lovethelake said:


> KPG consider the source, this paper is a huge liberal rag


I shall never respond to that despicable person again. She refuses to answer a simple question and posts complete crap.

What a disgusting human being. She has no clue how Bush vs. Obama treats and supports the troops.

Since that person does not stand behind our men and women in the armed services and their family members, I hope she realizes she is welcome to stand in front of them.

I stopped reading the idiotic editorial she posted when I read the third lie by the author. Thankfully, it saved me from reading most of the filth. As I told "it" she is in excellent company with the core members of this thread.

Remember Benghazi and our USA Veterans.

I'm bored with the stupidity of the LOLL groupies.


----------



## shayfaye (May 6, 2011)

Wow, is the "despicable" person she is writing about ME? I must have hit one heck of a nerve when I answered her question. 
Both of my veteran husbands would love to read her reply. The first was a green beret in Vietnam and served two tours and one in Korea. The second in the Air Force and one tour in Vietnam. My Dad was in the Navy, too. 
I hold a Master's degree from Johns Hopkins University, so, last time I checked, I am not stupid.
I don't know about you ladies, but I won't miss this one....


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

Lucky you shayfaye! She won't respond to you anymore. Wish she felt that way about all of us and just went away.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

shayfaye said:


> LTL - Are you denying the truth, regardless of where it was published? Should I find a conservative source that says the same thing - 3000+ dead and coffins not being shown? Would you accept that as truth? Somehow, I don't think so.


Notice no denying it is a liberal rag

More service men/women have died under the Obama Administration than under the two terms of Bush


----------



## shayfaye (May 6, 2011)

LTL - Wrong again. www.americanthinker.com
But to make you happy, it bashes both sides. Will that work for you? There should not have been a war to begin with, do you agree?

While Obama supporters point out that Gaddafi apparently is kaput without costing American lives, would any of them know what Obama has to show for the 1,369 troops who died in recent years? According to www.Icasualties.Org, 1,369 US troops died in Iraq and Afghanistan since the start of 2009, the month Obama became president.

Under former President George W. Bush, 4,600 troops died between those two wars, which stretched through seven years. The US toppled strong-man Saddam and expelled the Taliban from its control over Afghanistan. We can have a debate if it was worth the American lives or not. At least we have something to debate. But what exactly does Obama have to show for the 1,369 US troops that were killed in the mere thirty one months he has been in office?

Bush said many years ago that changing Iraq -- with American lives -- will change the Middle East and the world for the better. How? Saddam was considered the strongest of them all, and once he falls, others will fall via a domino effect and democracy will shape up. Bush was proven right, despite the fact that the process is prolonged and delayed by Obama being busy taking credit from behind, instead of forcefully embracing the new winds and making sure that democracies take place at rapid speed.

Bush has that to show for the lost American Lives. But Obama, what does he have to show for it: Gaddafi? Osama Bin Laden? Those took place with no American soldiers dying. So again I ask: for what reason did we lose 1,369 since the start of 2009?


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

shayfaye said:


> LTL - Wrong again. www.americanthinker.com
> But to make you happy, it bashes both sides. Will that work for you? There should not have been a war to begin with, do you agree?
> 
> While Obama supporters point out that Gaddafi apparently is kaput without costing American lives, would any of them know what Obama has to show for the 1,369 troops who died in recent years? According to www.Icasualties.Org, 1,369 US troops died in Iraq and Afghanistan since the start of 2009, the month Obama became president.
> ...


Well ask Hilary. She will probably answer, "What difference does it make now", and only 6 months had passed after 4 Americans died under her and Obama's watch.

Obama wanted to be the great commander in chief and so he ordered 'the Surge' unfortunately he tucked tail and ran before the job was done. But I guess the enemy is used to seeing his elbows flying and his rump running away. So the answer could be in vain, because he did not have the courage to follow through

Regardless of the reason, I pray for each person killed and their families. God Bless our servicemen and women

NEVER FORGET BENGHAZI


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

Shayfaye
Don't even try. The sources many of these people on the radical right consider main stream are things like the Independent Journal, breitbart, NESARA Republic Galactic news, Rush, Glen Beck, etc. That's why they complain about the "liberal media" like NPR, CNN, NBC, BBC, etc. Their minds are so far to the right that there is no chance for any type of normal discussion. I swear, I don't even know how they walk upright with so much right-leaning grey matter. Everyone is entitled to his/her opinion without being designated as "loon," "fool," "stupid," but these are terms they bandy about when speaking about anyone who disagrees with them. After name-calling and denigration of those who have other opinions, they move on to accuse some of us of "cyber-bullying." In the meantime they let us know they are blessed with having had wonderful educations. I'm not holding my breath waiting for their Christian, moral compasses to take hold.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

I almost forgot----remember 9/11, the terrorist act on American soil that was perpetrated after the Bush administration failed to heed the warnings of August.
Remember the nonexistent WMD's.
Remember all who died in the wars started by the Bush administration.
No president is perfect, but the 8 years of Bush destroyed this country in many many ways. It'll take years to dig out of the disaster his administration caused.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

shayefaye
I salut you.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

It is salute. If you are not in the military you are being disrespectful to the real heroes of our country.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

lovethelake said:


> KPG consider the source, this paper is a huge liberal rag


lovethelake
of course ignore facts but embrace fiction. So much for you caring about our Nation and those who give their lives for your well-being. What a Jewel you are.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

lovethelake said:


> It is salute. If you are not in the military you are being disrespectful to the real heroes of our country.


lovthelake
For all the important things coming your way and you choose to ignore you pick on a missing "e". The disrespect for our military has been shown clearly by you dismissing all of the things in their lives that cause them misery and even hunger.
Shame on you.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Good try, but pretty pathetic and desperate on your part.

Still you are disrespectful to our troops by saluting someone if you are not in the military


----------



## rocky1991 (May 8, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Good try, but pretty pathetic and desperate on your part.
> 
> Still you are disrespectful to our troops by saluting someone if you are not in the military


It's not that kind of salute:To make a gesture of greeting or respect.
You are being "knitpicky" aren't you?


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

lovethelake said:


> It is salute. If you are not in the military you are being disrespectful to the real heroes of our country.


She claims her husband and son were in the military. You would think she would know how to spell salute.

BTW: Have you ever read or listened to any of the sources Alcameron listed? So little she knows about me at least. I'm pleased to keep it that way.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

lovethelake said:


> Good try, but pretty pathetic and desperate on your part.
> 
> Still you are disrespectful to our troops by saluting someone if you are not in the military


Be honest LTL. Lead me to one post of Huck's that shows anything worthy of our time to read, to learn from, or the hear an interesting or any coherent thought. I dare you to find one. I've read hundreds of her posts, skip most of them and still haven't found one worthy of anyone's time.

The stunt Huck (Ingried) pulled claiming the death and burial of her veteran husband, who is still alive and well, was the most disrespectful charade I've ever seen on this forum. I would rather she had asked for money in sympathy for a faked illness then fake the death of any human being never mind a former service member to whom she is married.

To make it worse, if even possible, her Liberal friends went along with her hoax and will not admit her guilt and actually encouraged and continued with the lie and tried to shame others who objected to the farce. How many on these threads sent condolences and requested addresses for sending gifts and cards only to learn of the death hoax. Damemary even told of how she and others would give flowers and settle with others who wished to contribute in a combined presentation.

Disgusting behavior by all of them.

Can you imagine what type of person puts up with that hoax? I cannot imagine what her husband and any retired or active duty serviceman thinks of her horrible hoax. I hate to think Huck disgraced him as well, but she did. Therefore, if the husband had knowledge of her hoax, he deserves no respect nor gratitude either.

Some people are lower than dirt.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

lovethelake said:


> Good try, but pretty pathetic and desperate on your part.
> 
> Still you are disrespectful to our troops by saluting someone if you are not in the military


lovethelake
you are dumber than a doornail. You do not even know the meaning of a simple word as salute. My oh my. Surprised however I am not.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Be honest LTL. Lead me to one post of Huck's that shows anything worthy of our time to read, to learn from, or the hear an interesting or any coherent thought. I dare you to find one. I've read hundreds of her posts, skip most of them and still haven't found one worthy of anyone's time.
> 
> The stunt Huck (Ingried) pulled claiming the death and burial of her veteran husband, who is still alive and well, was the most disrespectful charade I've ever seen on this forum. I would rather she had asked for money in sympathy for a faked illness then fake the death of any human being never mind a former service member to whom she is married.
> 
> ...


KPG
Keep posting - looking more stupid which each one. 
Folks, KPG is residing in a rubber room. I am married to a much younger man who has never been in the military. She is
so mixed up that no Shrink can untangle her webs. Poor, poor creature. Her latest adventure is to hook up with someone for GREAT sex. It is becoming obvious now why she has attached herself to someone here.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> KPG
> Keep posting - looking more stupid which each one.
> Folks, KPG is residing in a rubber room. I am married to a much younger man who has never been in the military. She is
> so mixed up that no Shrink can untangle her webs. Poor, poor creature. Her latest adventure is to hook up with someone for GREAT sex. It is becoming obvious now why she has attached herself to someone here.


Hi Huck.
I find it odd indeed that these right leaning people who find us so despicable are always gathered around the LOLL thread looking for us. Hmm . . . .


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> OMG another one without the ability to focus and discuss the topic at hand nor comprehend that which she reads. At least you're in the correct thread where you can be supported by other looneytune Libs and Progs.
> 
> You'll fit right in and they have some spare glasses for your Koolaid drinking habit.
> 
> Bottoms Up and bring Ing's hubby up with you. :thumbup:


I would much rather have the Kool Aid than the Hate Aid you drink.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

alcameron said:


> Hi Huck.
> I find it odd indeed that these right leaning people who find us so despicable are always gathered around the LOLL thread looking for us. Hmm . . . .


Yes, al,so do I.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Notice no denying it is a liberal rag
> 
> More service men/women have died under the Obama Administration than under the two terms of Bush


 :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: Wrong again! 575 more servicemen died in Ahghanistan under the Bush Admin. That does not include the thousands in Iraq under Bush. 
IS LTL really this uninformed?? Of course she is!


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> It is salute. If you are not in the military you are being disrespectful to the real heroes of our country.


LTL is missing a few marbles. She doesn't know that her statement is pure BS.

SALUTE:
Noun
A gesture of respect, homage, or polite recognition or acknowledgment, esp. one made to or by a person when arriving or departing.

Verb
Make a formal salute to.

Synonyms
noun. greeting - salutation - hail 
verb. greet - hail - welcome

Note: "military" was not mentioned in the above definitions.

Military groupies are the worst.


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

I think all the comments from the right say a lot about what kind of people are on the right. Definitely mean spirited, hateful people. They seldom have anything nice to say to anyone. They believe that no one ever tells the truth, when actually the lies are coming from them.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

NJG said:


> I think all the comments from the right say a lot about what kind of people are on the right. Definitely mean spirited, hateful people. They seldom have anything nice to say to anyone. They believe that no one ever tells the truth, when actually the lies are coming from them.


Cherf/KPG & LTL are just trolling this thread, NJG. They have not had posted one ounce of truth in here ever.
But you are correct, the right is so screwed up. They have nothing to cling to but lies and rhetoric.
If LTL thinks we are such mean and hateful people why does she continuie to troll us? Hmmm?


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Be honest LTL. Lead me to one post of Huck's that shows anything worthy of our time to read, to learn from, or the hear an interesting or any coherent thought. I dare you to find one. I've read hundreds of her posts, skip most of them and still haven't found one worthy of anyone's time.
> 
> The stunt Huck (Ingried) pulled claiming the death and burial of her veteran husband, who is still alive and well, was the most disrespectful charade I've ever seen on this forum. I would rather she had asked for money in sympathy for a faked illness then fake the death of any human being never mind a former service member to whom she is married.
> 
> ...


KPG is much lower than dirt. Dame never took a cent for flowers for Ingrieds husband. Ingried asked that in lieu of flowers that people contribute to their fav charity, which was also posted in this thread. Oh my how the lunatic KPG loves to lie.
And the things she is posting about Ingried's deceased husband is atrocious. What a POS!


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> LTL is missing a few marbles. She doesn't know that her statement is pure BS.
> 
> SALUTE:
> Noun
> ...


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

Under Obama there have been 2 embassy attacks and 4 deaths. Under Bush there were 11 embassy attacks and 52 deaths

Can YOU name the 11 Embassys attacked under President Little Bush?

Wonder why?

The Democrats didnt politicize them.

While there have been two embassy attacks and four deaths during the four-plus years of the Obama administration, this represents a significant slowdown in such violence.

During the eight years of the Bush administration there were eleven such attacks on U.S. embassies and consulates, with 52 deaths. So why are these attacks suddenly front and center in the headlines, even as they become more rare?

Benghazi was the first embassy attack to be politicized, as republicans in congress attempted to turn the attack into a scandal or controversy in an effort to hinder Obamas reelection bid, and more recently to hamper any future presidential ambitions of Secretary of State Hillary Clinton.

None of the eleven attacks during the Bush adminstration were politicized by democrats in congress.
From : http://www.stableytimes.com/news/under-obama-there-have-been-2-embassy-attacks-and-4-deaths-under-bush-there-were-11-embassy-attacks-and-52-deaths/1341/

Here are the 11 Embassys attacked under President Little Bush :
June 14, 2002, U.S. consulate in Karachi, Pakistan
Suicide bomber kills 12 and injures 51.
February 20, 2003, international diplomatic compound in Riyadh, Saudi Arabia
Truck bomb kills 17.

February 28, 2003, U.S. consulate in Karachi, Pakistan
Gunmen on motorcycles killed two consulate guards.

July 30, 2004, U.S. embassy in Taskkent, Uzbekistan
Suicide bomber kills two.

December 6, 2004, U.S. consulate in Jeddah, Saudi Arabia
Militants stormed and occupied perimeter wall. Five killed, 10 wounded.

March 2, 2006, U.S. consulate in Karachi, Pakistan
Suicide car bomber killed four, including a U.S. diplomate directly targeted by the assailants.

September 12, 2006, U.S. embassy in Damascus, Syria
Gunmen attacked embassy with grenades, automatic weapons, and a car bomb (though second truck bomb failed to detonate). One killed and 13 wounded.

January 12, 2007, U.S. embassy in Athens, Greece
A rocket-propelled grenade was fired at the embassy building. No one was injured.

July 9, 2008, U.S. consulate in Istanbul, Turkey
Armed men attacked consulate with pistols and shotguns. Three policemen killed.

March 18, 2008, U.S. embassy in Sanaa, Yemen
Mortar attack misses embassy, hits nearby girls school instead.

September 17, 2008, U.S. embassy in Sanaa, Yemen
Militants dressed as policemen attacked the embassy with RPGs, rifles, grenades and car bombs. Six Yemeni soldiers and seven civilians were killed. Sixteen more were injured.
From : http://m.dailykos.com/story/2012/09/12/1130950/-If-diplomatic-attacks-are-a-sign-of-weakness-Bush-was-the-weakest-of-all

Isn't it amazing how Rumsfeld and Cheney can be so critical of President Obama, but take no criticism for themselves.

The attacks on our embassies & diplomats are a result of perceived American weakness. Mitt Romney is right to point that out.
 @RumsfeldOffice via Twitter for iPhone

Remember when Dick Cheney said...

Terrorist attacks are not caused by the use of strength; they are invited by the perception of weakness.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Nice links, NJG. But they can't acknowledge that. They focus on Benghazi, because the Repubs in congress use that as their answer to every question that comes their way.
When Michele Bachmann was questioned about her ethics charges, she used Benghazi for her answer as so many of her peers have done. They have nothing else.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> I shall never respond to that despicable person again. She refuses to answer a simple question and posts complete crap.
> 
> What a disgusting human being. She has no clue how Bush vs. Obama treats and supports the troops.
> 
> ...


How nice! We're entertained by KPG's constant stupidity. :XD:
ShayFay, KPG is a very disturbed individual. 
We all know how Bush treated the troops. He sent thousands to their deaths under false pretenses.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> She claims her husband and son were in the military. You would think she would know how to spell salute.
> 
> BTW: Have you ever read or listened to any of the sources Alcameron listed? So little she knows about me at least. I'm pleased to keep it that way.


So are we. But the more you post the more you reveal about yourself and it isn't pretty.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Looks like they have run off to troll some other group for now, NJG.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Prove it. Answer the question about who requested and why the returning caskets of Veterans are not televised and what words were spoken to the Benghazi family members by HC and BO. You didn't and won't.
> 
> Instead you avoided answering and posted an editorial about nothing related which is always the standard Lib procedure.
> 
> ...


How nice! ShayFay nice to see you again. You are welcome to post here whenever you like. KPG is nothing to us.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Thank you NJG for the information. It illustrates the problem quite clearly.



NJG said:


> Under Obama there have been 2 embassy attacks and 4 deaths. Under Bush there were 11 embassy attacks and 52 deaths
> 
> Can YOU name the 11 Embassys attacked under President Little Bush?
> 
> ...


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

BrattyPatty said:


> How nice! We're entertained by KPG's constant stupidity. :XD:
> ShayFay, KPG is a very disturbed individual.
> We all know how Bush treated the troops. He sent thousands to their deaths under false pretenses.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: Sadly.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

NJG said:


> Under Obama there have been 2 embassy attacks and 4 deaths. Under Bush there were 11 embassy attacks and 52 deaths
> 
> Can YOU name the 11 Embassys attacked under President Little Bush?
> 
> ...


NJG
Thank you very much.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

BrattyPatty said:


> So are we. But the more you post the more you reveal about yourself and it isn't pretty.


You don't know anything about me. In fact, you don't have a clue either as evidenced by the things you write about me.

You blab about my looks on Facebook (I don't have my photo on FB), you call me a man (you are a moron), you said I lie in every post I've ever made. (You cannot and have not ever proven I've lied in a single post). Yet, I've proven YOUR lies again and again and will do so AGAIN next.

I've never heard from a more ignorant and uninformed person than you. Go ahead and mimic my words again as you are too dumb do say anything else, bless your heart.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> You don't know anything about me. In fact, you don't have a clue either as evidenced by the things you write about me.
> 
> You blab about my looks on Facebook (I don't have my photo on FB), you call me a man (you are a moron), you said I lie in every post I've every made. (You cannot and have not ever proven I've lied in a single post). Yet, I've proven YOUR lies again and again and will do so AGAIN.
> 
> I've never heard from a more ignorant and uninformed person than you. Go ahead are mimic my words again as you are too dumb do say anything else, bless your heart.


If people would stick to what they think are facts and opinions, they'd gain a little respect. Posts like this diminish a person's standing. Personal attacks only show a person's true character.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

BrattyPatty said:


> KPG is much lower than dirt. Dame never took a cent for flowers for Ingrieds husband. Ingried asked that in lieu of flowers that people contribute to their fav charity, which was also posted in this thread. Oh my how the lunatic KPG loves to lie.
> And the things she is posting about Ingried's deceased husband is atrocious. What a POS!


Hi ya Brat: Here's a few of the posts about the hoax death charade that Huckleberry (who originally was Ingried) created and you supported.  KP readers were told they could contribute to flowers and PMs were sent to those who inquired about being included. Only _after_ damemary got caught in her lie about sending flowers and would accept money for flowers did some other liar post that Ingried (Huckleberry) asked KP members to donate to a charity. Of course damemary "never took a cent for flowers" because *there was no death*, and hence, no flowers. Need further proof - ask Medusa, I did.

Unfortunately, you lie through your teeth for all to see, and I'm re-posting the actual posts to show anyone reading who the liar is and who is the POS (your words) as it is one in the same person = YOU!

posts from mostly Jul 18
*medusa wrote:* Oh, damemary,

I just read about the death of Ingreid's husband and would like to be included in the floral delivery. May I send you check to add to it?
Thank you,
Lisa
I will post this on both L.O.L.L. and S & O so I am sure that you will read it.



damemary said:


> I've sent you a PM.


*damemary wrote:* on Jul 18

I'm so sorry to hear of Ingried's husband's passing. I'll send flowers from all of us.

They have had a great love affair and much happiness, even throughout his illness. That shows love and character to me.



BrattyPatty said:


> Well, that can be expected, can't it? I'll square with you for the flowers when you get here, dame.





damemary said:


> That's what I figured we'd do. If anyone else spends money that should be reimbursed, keep track & we'll settle when we meet. Dancing feet!


*knitpresentgifts wrote:*
Of course. Please then PM the place where I may send my prayer cards.


damemary said:


> You may send your kind prayer cards in care of St. Peter at the Pearly Gates. He will know how to handle them.





damemary said:


> Due to privacy concerns, we will not be providing addresses. Please understand and direct messages through the site. Thank you.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

BrattyPatty said:


> KPG is nothing to us.


Yet, you reply (sometimes multiple times) to every post I make and insult me regularly when writing not to me but other KP members.

I cannot think of one KP member I'd prefer to dislike me more than you but you continue to cling to me. You would be best to ignore me, but I do not control the fleas and flies on this earth.

P.S. You should teach damemary what a double negative is. She is struggling to insult me for improper English when it is she who cannot write it.

You are both tripping over yourselves in your lies and negative posts and should master the English language and truth before doing so.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

alcameron said:


> If people would stick to what they think are facts and opinions, they'd gain a little respect. Posts like this diminish a person's standing. Personal attacks only show a person's true character.


Talk to Bratty Patty as you are the biggest hypocrite on KP who critiques my response to yet another negative assault on me.

Yet Bratty makes hundreds of negative personal insults to me and my character and you post no criticism to her. In fact, you encourage same and add to it.

Accessories to the crime receive the same punishment as the convicted.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> She claims her husband and son were in the military. You would think she would know how to spell salute.
> 
> BTW: Have you ever read or listened to any of the sources Alcameron listed? So little she knows about me at least. I'm pleased to keep it that way.


KPG
I have no husband who was in the military nor do I have any children. Once you get your postings right, I shall salute you too. Anyone deserving can receive a salute. An other fact having gone missing among you and your friends.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Talk to Bratty Patty as you are the biggest hypocrite on KP who critiques my response to yet another negative assault on me.
> 
> Yet Bratty makes hundreds of negative personal insults to me and my character and you post no criticism to her. In fact, you encourage same and add to it.
> 
> Accessories to the crime receive the same punishment as the convicted.


KPG
Once you show character and stop false accusations against others, we may stop criticizing you. You have done nothing but posting falsehoods about others. 
Once and for all get it right: I am married to a younger Man with NO military background and have NO children. This is as clear as sterilized Water and you should be able to understand simple facts. If not, you need psychiatric treatment.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

Shayfaye, one of the little thing in the 2003 Toronto Star article "Pentagon Keeps Dead Out of Sight" by Tim Harper, that really stood out was the reminder that 58,000 Americans died during the Vietnam War. My generation, the baby-boomer generation (and our children), make up a large segment of this country's population. To be competely cynical, I think that the fact we aren't seeing the dead return from whatever conflicts we are involved in has both an economic and political basis. 

We watched Vietnam with dinner every night for years. God forbid we have to do it again and miss all the commercials for things we should run out and buy with our credit cards. God forbid we should be aware of what's happening to American soldiers because we just might start protesting again. God forbid we should have the chance to mourn the dead who sacrificed themselves for our country, whether we appprove of where and why that happened.

Thanks for posting that article. It was very informative. I've only daid someting here about one little part of it, but that doesn't mean I've forgotten the rest of the article.

[


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Look in the mirror. You reveal a lot about your character in your writings. You are insecure and attempt to hide it by being arrogant. You lie about anything or anyone you don't like. You reveal a need to control everyone and everything around you. A sad and unattractive picture.



knitpresentgifts said:


> You don't know anything about me. In fact, you don't have a clue either as evidenced by the things you write about me.
> 
> You blab about my looks on Facebook (I don't have my photo on FB), you call me a man (you are a moron), you said I lie in every post I've ever made. (You cannot and have not ever proven I've lied in a single post). Yet, I've proven YOUR lies again and again and will do so AGAIN next.
> 
> I've never heard from a more ignorant and uninformed person than you. Go ahead and mimic my words again as you are too dumb do say anything else, bless your heart.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Why is KPG so interested in the death of Ingried's husband? She has nothing but disdain for our friend. It does not affect her in any way.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I'm sure it is apparent to all of us that some of us have no respect for each other and dislike each other intensively. I think it is better not to engage each other directly. It accomplishes nothing, and it annoys everyone. It's very hard to do, but I intend to keep trying.

I think it would help me if uninvolved people would give their comments and suggestions. I would appreciate an outside opinion. Dear personal friends of mine have been attacked for having different political beliefs. It's hard not to defend them. That's just the kind of person I am. This is a free country and we are all entitled to our opinions. How did it get from our Founding Fathers to this?


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

damemary said:


> Look in the mirror. You reveal a lot about your character in your writings. You are insecure and attempt to hide it by being arrogant. You lie about anything or anyone you don't like. You reveal a need to control everyone and everything around you. A sad and unattractive picture.


You are a disaster. This entire paragraph is nothing but another of your lies. You repeatedly insult me and yet know nothing about me. I have repeatedly and recently exposed your lies yet you carry one posting more.

I'm no way close to insecure and you know it. How dare you tell me not to defend my character but you are the kind of person to defend your friends. Often it is you who we need to defend ourselves from!

You are no friend to anyone and you attack everyone and lie repeatedly. Go back to Sharon perhaps you'll find an old childhood friend there.


----------



## rocky1991 (May 8, 2011)

damemary said:


> I'm sure it is apparent to all of us that some of us have no respect for each other and dislike each other intensively. I think it is better not to engage each other directly. It accomplishes nothing, and it annoys everyone. It's very hard to do, but I intend to keep trying.
> 
> I think it would help me if uninvolved people would give their comments and suggestions. I would appreciate an outside opinion. Dear personal friends of mine have been attacked for having different political beliefs. It's hard not to defend them. That's just the kind of person I am. This is a free country and we are all entitled to our opinions. How did it get from our Founding Fathers to this?


I suppose you are entitled to voice your views as long as they are KGP's views. anything else will be disregarded and attacked as false, lies, and liberal ideology.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Anything that is false, a lie or false liberal ideology will be exposed for that which it is. Get used to it. It needs to be done here nearly every post because that's what Liberals and Progressives post; lies and falsehoods.


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Anything this is false, a lie or false liberal ideology will be exposed for that which it is. Get used to it. It needs to be done here nearly every post because that's what Liberals and Progressives post; lies and falsehoods.


You do EXACTLY what you accuse everyone else of doing.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

NJG said:


> You do EXACTLY what you accuse everyone else of doing.


I've done no such thing. Today we're are all waiting for a truthful post and a list of four of Hillary's accomplishments. Not one Lib or Prog can come up with a list.

BTW: Thought you gave up responding to me three times.

Ooops, there we go again; I must expose your Liberal lie.

Done.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

I live in the US, where we have the right to our opinions and the right to express them. Because my opinions are not shared by everyone does not mean that they are lies or truths---they're my opinions. If others stamp them as "lies" does not mean they're lies-----they're my opinions based on my belief system and what I believe to be evidence. And guess what? My opinions are just as valid as the next guy's. I do not expect to be belittled because someone doesn't share my opinions or my values, particularly by someone who has none and who doesn't have any skills dealing with getting along with others. If the shoe fits, . . . . . . . .


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

You're right Andrea. Thanks for putting it in words.



alcameron said:


> I live in the US, where we have the right to our opinions and the right to express them. Because my opinions are not shared by everyone does not mean that they are lies or truths---they're my opinions. If others stamp them as "lies" does not mean they're lies-----they're my opinions based on my belief system and what I believe to be evidence. And guess what? My opinions are just as valid as the next guy's. I do not expect to be belittled because someone doesn't share my opinions or my values, particularly by someone who has none and who doesn't have any skills dealing with getting along with others. If the shoe fits, . . . . . . . .


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

I agree Andrea. Some people we can have an important discussion with even if we disagree, but others call everyone else liars and believe only their opinion matters. We have a lot of the latter in Washington today also. This my way or the highway attitude will have to be voted out.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> You are a disaster. This entire paragraph is nothing but another of your lies. You repeatedly insult me and yet know nothing about me. I have repeatedly and recently exposed your lies yet you carry one posting more.
> 
> I'm no way close to insecure and you know it. How dare you tell me not to defend my character but you are the kind of person to defend your friends. Often it is you who we need to defend ourselves from!
> 
> You are no friend to anyone and you attack everyone and lie repeatedly. Go back to Sharon perhaps you'll find an old childhood friend there.


damemary
Hurray, it worked, she bought it. What a brainchild. KPG is full of wrong information on which she tries to build Tales. Right now she is in "feel so sorry for myself" mood. Happens every time she is lost. She and not insecure? That will bring a whole Stadium full of people to laughter. And KPG wants to tell all of us that we know nothing about here? What don't we know? She has been so open in revealing her whole self. No secrets any longer.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> You don't know anything about me. In fact, you don't have a clue either as evidenced by the things you write about me.
> 
> You blab about my looks on Facebook (I don't have my photo on FB), you call me a man (you are a moron), you said I lie in every post I've ever made. (You cannot and have not ever proven I've lied in a single post). Yet, I've proven YOUR lies again and again and will do so AGAIN next.
> 
> I've never heard from a more ignorant and uninformed person than you. Go ahead and mimic my words again as you are too dumb do say anything else, bless your heart.


Yeah right, go cry somebody else a river, you are nothing here, nor are the lies you speak.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Anything that is false, a lie or false liberal ideology will be exposed for that which it is. Get used to it. It needs to be done here nearly every post because that's what Liberals and Progressives post; lies and falsehoods.


KPG
go and relieve yourself before you blow up. Nobody at home anymore whom you can anger? I don't blame them for escaping you.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> I've done no such thing. Today we're are all waiting for a truthful post and a list of four of Hillary's accomplishments. Not one Lib or Prog can come up with a list.
> 
> BTW: Thought you gave up responding to me three times.
> 
> ...


We don't play school anymore, KPG, and you certainly are not the "teacher".


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> I've done no such thing. Today we're are all waiting for a truthful post and a list of four of Hillary's accomplishments. Not one Lib or Prog can come up with a list.
> 
> BTW: Thought you gave up responding to me three times.
> 
> ...


KPG
what have you not done? Nothing nasty, hateful, angry is ever beyond you. And when it comes to telling the truth, you have not discovered what truth means. Remember where you will wind up eventually, get the Ice ready, it will be very hot there.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> You are a disaster. This entire paragraph is nothing but another of your lies. You repeatedly insult me and yet know nothing about me. I have repeatedly and recently exposed your lies yet you carry one posting more.
> 
> I'm no way close to insecure and you know it. How dare you tell me not to defend my character but you are the kind of person to defend your friends. Often it is you who we need to defend ourselves from!
> 
> You are no friend to anyone and you attack everyone and lie repeatedly. Go back to Sharon perhaps you'll find an old childhood friend there.


She's a is friend to many unlike you, psycho. You are really something else. Where are your friends to back up all of this nonsense you spew? Why don't you hang out with them
or are they tired of your BS too? Poor,poor KPG. She has alienated her audience completely. No surprise there.
Don't know why she must come into this thread and make a fool of herself daily.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

BrattyPatty said:


> She's a is friend to many unlike you, psycho. You are really something else. Where are your friends to back up all of this nonsense you spew? Why don't you hang out with them
> or are they tired of your BS too? Poor,poor KPG. She has alienated her audience completely. No surprise there.
> Don't know why she must come into this thread and make a fool of herself daily.


BrattyPatty
KPG has wandered around multiple threads forever trying to find anyone who will listen to her and eventually they all escape. Her Bullpoopoo is just too much to take for any length of time. How lucky we are not to have anyone of her type in our circle of friends and valued acquaintances.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> BrattyPatty
> KPG has wandered around multiple threads forever trying to find anyone who will listen to her and eventually they all escape. Her Bullpoopoo is just too much to take for any length of time. How lucky we are not to have anyone of her type in our circle of friends and valued acquaintances.


How right you are, Huck!


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Anything that is false, a lie or false liberal ideology will be exposed for that which it is. Get used to it. It needs to be done here nearly every post because that's what Liberals and Progressives post; lies and falsehoods.


 :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:

She has us mixed with the republican thread. She is very sick.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

BrattyPatty said:


> :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:
> 
> She has us mixed with the republican thread. She is very sick.


BrattyPatty
if you read the other thread there is a lot of talk about "getting pickled". Know what I mean? Can effect the mind quite negatively.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

White House 2016


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> White House 2016


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Huck, do you believe, as I do, that you tell more in the way you speak than what you say? In the case of KPG, I find her character displayed in the manner she uses on others. Am I mistaken?



Huckleberry said:


> damemary
> Hurray, it worked, she bought it. What a brainchild. KPG is full of wrong information on which she tries to build Tales. Right now she is in "feel so sorry for myself" mood. Happens every time she is lost. She and not insecure? That will bring a whole Stadium full of people to laughter. And KPG wants to tell all of us that we know nothing about here? What don't we know? She has been so open in revealing her whole self. No secrets any longer.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I just hope she doesn't have a dog. A cat could handle it.



Huckleberry said:


> KPG
> go and relieve yourself before you blow up. Nobody at home anymore whom you can anger? I don't blame them for escaping you.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Thanks Patty. I'm usually pretty thick skinned, but it's been a tough day. Your support means a lot.



BrattyPatty said:


> She's a is friend to many unlike you, psycho. You are really something else. Where are your friends to back up all of this nonsense you spew? Why don't you hang out with them
> or are they tired of your BS too? Poor,poor KPG. She has alienated her audience completely. No surprise there.
> Don't know why she must come into this thread and make a fool of herself daily.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Huck, you are such a dear friend too. Thanks for the support.



Huckleberry said:


> BrattyPatty
> KPG has wandered around multiple threads forever trying to find anyone who will listen to her and eventually they all escape. Her Bullpoopoo is just too much to take for any length of time. How lucky we are not to have anyone of her type in our circle of friends and valued acquaintances.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

BrattyPatty said:


> White House 2016


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

BrattyPatty said:


> White House 2016


BrattyPatty
Yeah!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Pop the Cork.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

damemary said:


> Huck, do you believe, as I do, that you tell more in the way you speak than what you say? In the case of KPG, I find her character displayed in the manner she uses on others. Am I mistaken?


damemary
I stated previously that with each and every post she reveals more and more about herself. She is so obsessed with others that she keeps digging back into mothballed posts. Wonder what she is really looking for. Lost relatives perhaps since she has no-one around her who cares about her? We must really impress her that she spends so much time looking for nothing. I find her fascinating and at the same time very disturbing. Something is just not normal. Glad we decided early on not to give out much personal information and what makes it so interesting is that she has the need to invent our lives. Huck


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

The inventions usually amuse me, but her ramblings have gotten more sinister. That concerns me. KP has been such an interesting addition to my life. I'm trying not to let this ruin it for me. Regardless, it will never ruin the wonderful friends I've me through KP.



Huckleberry said:


> damemary
> I stated previously that with each and every post she reveals more and more about herself. She is so obsessed with others that she keeps digging back into mothballed posts. Wonder what she is really looking for. Lost relatives perhaps since she has no-one around her who cares about her? We must really impress her that she spends so much time looking for nothing. I find her fascinating and at the same time very disturbing. Something is just not normal. Glad we decided early on not to give out much personal information and what makes it so interesting is that she has the need to invent our lives. Huck


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Bazinga! The Libs have been proven to be the liars they are yet again on page 65 and none can handle the exposure nor the truth about themselves.

Tough to see in print isn't it?

You all have repeatedly attempted to crucify my character and claim (Bratty Patty and damemary most often) that everything I say is a lie.

Yet, not one of you can prove your words and prove me a liar. The Libs and Progs in this thread gather together and try to berate anyone who challenges your lies, and you all ignore the topic and gang up to assinate the person instead.

These thread are supposed to be a place where ideas and beliefs can be discussed and debated. Instead, the Libs began this thread with the intent to *personally attack* anyone who disagrees with them, and in gang style.

I have exposed Bratty Patty's, damemary's, Alcameron's, Ingried's = Huckleberry's and NJG's, PeaceGoddess's lies because it was easy to do so.

I'm not heroic for doing it, I do so for all KP readers who do not know the history of those Libs and Progs who constantly attack non Libs in this and another thread.

You Libs/Progs swarm like fleas and a gang trying to beat down others. If you were armed with the Truth and the Love of Jesus your hate would not control you and you would live far happier, productive and prosperous live on earth and into eternity.

At the rate your going, you kill each other off with your evil words and deeds. As for me, your words fall on deaf ears, as I have the ability to see the Truth and the Light.

Learn to treat each other with dignity and respect and learn what speaking the Truth does for your soul.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

I'm beginning to like the idea of Hillary Clinton becoming President in 2016 (and being a two-term President), and especially because as the First Gentleman, Bill could function as a unique personal advisor to Hillary. Of course, he would have to tread very carefully so as not to appear to be acting as a President. 

One element of the so-called discussion here (unfortunately, there is no real discussion here...) has centered on Hillary's accomplishments as SOS. I would say one glaringly obvious accomplishent is the fact that the Middle East hasn't actually completely exploded, which has been a possibility for decades, and that Hillary hasn't collapsed under the burden of being the SOS.

I would also suggest that the SOS has far too many responsibilites and that there may be a need to create another Cabinet post. who takes on part of the functions now relegated to the SOS. I wouldn't wish the job of SOS on anyone.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Huckleberry said:


> damemary
> I stated previously that with each and every post she reveals more and more about herself. She is so obsessed with others that she keeps digging back into mothballed posts. Wonder what she is really looking for. Lost relatives perhaps since she has no-one around her who cares about her? We must really impress her that she spends so much time looking for nothing. I find her fascinating and at the same time very disturbing. Something is just not normal. Glad we decided early on not to give out much personal information and what makes it so interesting is that she has the need to invent our lives. Huck


You are an absolute fool. You cannot list one truthful thing about me. All you know is what I have said about myself which is very little. I don't talk about myself and reveal personal info as that is not the reason for this thread. You, however, reveal much about yourself as all can read your thousands of bragging posts.

I joined this thread to discuss the issues of the day. You use this thread to run your mouth and have done your best (failed) to personally insult me.

I feel sorry for you and the pitiful life you live. However, I know your lowly Lib friends on this thread will defend you and your actions as they, too, are much like you.

You've posted you know there is no Heaven nor Hell. So I have no idea where you believe will be your final resting place nor do I care, but I'm sure glad it will not be anywhere near mine.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

MaidInBedlam said:


> I'm beginning to like the idea of Hillary Clinton becoming President in 2016 (and being a two-term President), and especially because as the First Gentleman, Bill could function as a unique personal advisor to Hillary. Of course, he would have to tread very carefully so as not to appear to be acting as a President.
> 
> One element of the so-called discussion here (unfortunately, there is no real discussion here...) has centered on Hillary's accomplishments as SOS. I would say one glaringly obvious accomplishent is the fact that the Middle East hasn't actually completely exploded, which has been a possibility for decades, and that Hillary hasn't collapsed under the burden of being the SOS.
> 
> I would also suggest that the SOS has far too many responsibilites and that there may be a need to create another Cabinet post. who takes on part of the functions now relegated to the SOS. I wouldn't wish the job of SOS on anyone.


MIB
Wise observations.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> You are an absolute fool. You cannot list one truthful thing about me. All you know is what I have said about myself which is very little. I don't talk about myself and reveal personal info as that is not the reason for this thread. You, however, reveal much about yourself as all can read your thousands of bragging posts.
> 
> I joined this thread to discuss the issues of the day. You use this thread to run your mouth and have done your best (failed) to personally insult me.
> 
> ...


KPG
rest assured your and my hereafter will be exactly the same. Cannot be avoided no matter how much you try to believe otherwise. I am enjoying Life to the fullest now since there will be no other. And all you know about me is that I am married to a younger whippersnapper and am childless, the rest is mystery and shall stay that way. As for you, you proudly posted a picture of yourself elsewhere. It's a small World after all.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Bazinga! The Libs have been proven to be the liars they are yet again on page 65 and none can handle the exposure nor the truth about themselves.
> 
> Tough to see in print isn't it?
> 
> ...


KPG
putting lies, hatred and Jesus into the same posting is blasphemy. 
If our words fall on deaf ears, why are you going back hundreds of pages reading and re-reading what we write? Why put such importance to or postings? Keep posting, we enjoy your contradictions immensely. As to us attacking non libs/Progr., got that wrong too, we are simply correcting your misstatements and point out your inventions.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> You are an absolute fool. You cannot list one truthful thing about me. All you know is what I have said about myself which is very little. I don't talk about myself and reveal personal info as that is not the reason for this thread. You, however, reveal much about yourself as all can read your thousands of bragging posts.
> 
> I joined this thread to discuss the issues of the day. You use this thread to run your mouth and have done your best (failed) to personally insult me.
> 
> ...


KPG
now you proof that there is a Heaven as well as a Hell. You believe that but that does not make it so. Go and proof it and you will look like a genius.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

When a person uses personal attacks, lies, and name-calling to "expose" the lies of others, that person is not to be trusted and his/her analysis of information is not to be given any weight. The one claiming persecution is sometimes the persecutor. 
It's too bad those who speak of believing in The Lord and following his Word cannot keep his day holy.


----------



## rocky1991 (May 8, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> You are an absolute fool. You cannot list one truthful thing about me. All you know is what I have said about myself which is very little. I don't talk about myself and reveal personal info as that is not the reason for this thread. You, however, reveal much about yourself as all can read your thousands of bragging posts.
> 
> I joined this thread to discuss the issues of the day. You use this thread to run your mouth and have done your best (failed) to personally insult me.
> 
> ...


Thank the Lord..oops there is no lord. Hell is right here on earth listening to you righties. Why ask us anything, you don't believe a word we say. Everything we say is a lie but everything you say is the truth. Is that the way you feel about everything: politics, religion, education science,, ethics, morality? You are right 100% of the time and we are wrong 100% of the time. That doesn't even sound reasonable, but that would presuppose that you are reasonable, which in my estimation is as far from reality as are your ideas and philosophies. Calling names is so sophomoric, how about a true dialog? not diatribes.


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

You almost had me until I remembered that just about 10 minutes ago you called someone arrogant and a liar. Are you not si shi er fei? I will be more alert in the future.


damemary said:


> I'm sure it is apparent to all of us that some of us have no respect for each other and dislike each other intensively. I think it is better not to engage each other directly. It accomplishes nothing, and it annoys everyone. It's very hard to do, but I intend to keep trying.
> 
> I think it would help me if uninvolved people would give their comments and suggestions. I would appreciate an outside opinion. Dear personal friends of mine have been attacked for having different political beliefs. It's hard not to defend them. That's just the kind of person I am. This is a free country and we are all entitled to our opinions. How did it get from our Founding Fathers to this?


----------



## GWPlver (Mar 15, 2013)

Huckleberry said:


> KPG
> putting lies, hatred and Jesus into the same posting is blasphemy.
> If our words fall on deaf ears, why are you going back hundreds of pages reading and re-reading what we write? Why put such importance to or postings? Keep posting, we enjoy your contradictions immensely. As to us attacking non libs/Progr., got that wrong too, we are simply correcting your misstatements and point out your inventions.


Hi ladies!!! How are you?

Have enjoyed scrolling back and reading comments. Huck, you were right about what you PM'd me earlier about someone. I will get back with you about that thought. Hope everyone is doing well!


----------



## GWPlver (Mar 15, 2013)

damemary said:


> The inventions usually amuse me, but her ramblings have gotten more sinister. That concerns me. KP has been such an interesting addition to my life. I'm trying not to let this ruin it for me. Regardless, it will never ruin the wonderful friends I've me through KP.


I don't see them as sinister as much as unbalanced. Telling tale about a person.


----------



## GWPlver (Mar 15, 2013)

alcameron said:


> When a person uses personal attacks, lies, and name-calling to "expose" the lies of others, that person is not to be trusted and his/her analysis of information is not to be given any weight. The one claiming persecution is sometimes the persecutor.
> It's too bad those who speak of believing in The Lord and following his Word cannot keep his day holy.


When people feel the need to tell me how much they believe, I'm never sure if they are trying to convince me or them. Seems as though some may go to church but apparently don't listen or understand the message. Not sure which.


----------



## GWPlver (Mar 15, 2013)

Huckleberry said:


> BrattyPatty
> Yeah!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Pop the Cork.


Woo hoo!!! And Wendy Davis for governor in Texas. Win win.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

GWPlver said:


> When people feel the need to tell me how much they believe, I'm never sure if they are trying to convince me or them. Seems as though some may go to church but apparently don't listen or understand the message. Not sure which.


GWPiver
My experience has been that they are looking for others to confirm what they believe. For many, Church unfortunately is just a place to warm benches, not to heed what is being said. This forum is the best example to confirm my observation. Bible in hand at all times and Satan in their Hearts around the clock.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

GWPlver said:


> Woo hoo!!! And Wendy Davis for governor in Texas. Win win.


GWIper
Now there is an other woman of stature. She really STANDS UP for what is right.


----------



## GWPlver (Mar 15, 2013)

Huckleberry said:


> GWIper
> Now there is an other woman of stature. She really STANDS UP for what is right.


She does. If Texas thought Rick was bad, Greg Abbott is worse!!! Even big business doesn't like him.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> You are an absolute fool. You cannot list one truthful thing about me. All you know is what I have said about myself which is very little. I don't talk about myself and reveal personal info as that is not the reason for this thread. You, however, reveal much about yourself as all can read your thousands of bragging posts.
> 
> I joined this thread to discuss the issues of the day. You use this thread to run your mouth and have done your best (failed) to personally insult me.
> 
> ...


KPG
"...you cannot list one truthful thing about me" - what a wonderful statement you made here. Got to love it. Please, keep posting. Huck is delighted.


----------



## GWPlver (Mar 15, 2013)

Huckleberry said:


> KPG
> "...you cannot list one truthful thing about me" - what a wonderful statement you made here. Got to love it. Please, keep posting. Huck is delighted.


OMG!!! Seriously? What did I tell you!!! LOL. Well, that little goody made my night. And now, I must sort yarn stash. Have a show coming up.

Remember ladies, BAZINGA!!!


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

GWPlver said:


> She does. If Texas thought Rick was bad, Greg Abbott is worse!!! Even big business doesn't like him.


GWPIver
Rick is not just bad, he is dumb, very dumb. Need to gather more information on Abbott. Sometimes it just gets too boring to listen to these Charlatans. I have met so many really nice Texans, wonder why they put up with such poor representation of their State. They deserve so much better.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

GWPlver said:


> OMG!!! Seriously? What did I tell you!!! LOL. Well, that little goody made my night. And now, I must sort yarn stash. Have a show coming up.
> 
> Remember ladies, BAZINGA!!!


GWPIver
Can you believe her admitting her failures? Sweet, so sweet. When you are finished with your sorting, give me a hand. I got 
plenty for both of us to keep busy for a while. 
Bazinga


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Bazinga! The Libs have been proven to be the liars they are yet again on page 65 and none can handle the exposure nor the truth about themselves.
> 
> Tough to see in print isn't it?
> 
> ...


Take your own advice, psycho! You are wrong about the intent of this thread as you are wrong about everything else you post.
All of KP can see what a fool you are, and how much psychiatric help you really need. Projecting your traits onto others is typical of you.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Bazinga! The Libs have been proven to be the liars they are yet again on page 65 and none can handle the exposure nor the truth about themselves.
> 
> Tough to see in print isn't it?
> 
> ...


Nothing was proved on page 65. you have only exposed what an idiot you really are. :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:
As for the rest of your rubbish I laugh at you.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

BrattyPatty said:


> Nothing was proved on page 65. you have only exposed what an idiot you really are. :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:
> As for the rest of your rubbish I laugh at you.


BrattyPatty
you know, it is tough to look at least fairly "arranged" when the mass is all scrambled with parts missing. It has to be a struggle for KPG to go through life. She is so full of anger, hatred, racism, bigotry, lies and pretention that she must be suffering from at least split personality. Could so much so bad be all traits of just one person? I do not think so. A shrink would have a field day with her. It has to be horrible to have nothing positive in one's daily Life. Too bad she cannot find Peace with herself. She is material for a book following a Bully from early childhood into old age. What makes her hang on to us for dear Life? She must have been abandoned by everyone who ever met her in person. Poor thing. I mean that sincerely.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Don't know why it keeps posting here. No social skills what so ever. When one isn't wanted, one usually recognizes it and stays away. It is way too obsessed with us, Huck.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I see you as a frightened, frail person trying desperately to convince anyone that you have any value to the rest of the world. Why else would you spend so much time bragging about yourself?



knitpresentgifts said:


> You are an absolute fool. You cannot list one truthful thing about me. All you know is what I have said about myself which is very little. I don't talk about myself and reveal personal info as that is not the reason for this thread. You, however, reveal much about yourself as all can read your thousands of bragging posts.
> 
> I joined this thread to discuss the issues of the day. You use this thread to run your mouth and have done your best (failed) to personally insult me.
> 
> ...


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

rocky1991 said:


> Thank the Lord..oops there is no lord. Hell is right here on earth listening to you righties. Why ask us anything, you don't believe a word we say. Everything we say is a lie but everything you say is the truth. Is that the way you feel about everything: politics, religion, education science,, ethics, morality? You are right 100% of the time and we are wrong 100% of the time. That doesn't even sound reasonable, but that would presuppose that you are reasonable, which in my estimation is as far from reality as are your ideas and philosophies. Calling names is so sophomoric, how about a true dialog? not diatribes.


 :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: Go Rocky!


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I never said I was perfect......just very, very good.



RUKnitting said:


> You almost had me until I remembered that just about 10 minutes ago you called someone arrogant and a liar. Are you not si shi er fei? I will be more alert in the future.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Missed you GW. The gangs all here.



GWPlver said:


> Hi ladies!!! How are you?
> 
> Have enjoyed scrolling back and reading comments. Huck, you were right about what you PM'd me earlier about someone. I will get back with you about that thought. Hope everyone is doing well!


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> You are an absolute fool. You cannot list one truthful thing about me. All you know is what I have said about myself which is very little. I don't talk about myself and reveal personal info as that is not the reason for this thread. You, however, reveal much about yourself as all can read your thousands of bragging posts.
> 
> I joined this thread to discuss the issues of the day. You use this thread to run your mouth and have done your best (failed) to personally insult me.
> 
> ...


I'm glad too! I prefer it much cooler than where you will be :twisted:


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Yes, I see your point. But did you know that she is going through thousands of old postings for anyone she's afraid of? Just everyone think and examine what's out there about you. Anyone who ever put their private email in a post might think of deleting that email and opening another.

I have more information. PM me if you want to discuss.



GWPlver said:


> I don't see them as sinister as much as unbalanced. Telling tale about a person.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Happy dance!!!!



GWPlver said:


> Woo hoo!!! And Wendy Davis for governor in Texas. Win win.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Wouldn't it be fun if we all lived close by? Happy thought!



Huckleberry said:


> GWPIver
> Can you believe her admitting her failures? Sweet, so sweet. When you are finished with your sorting, give me a hand. I got
> plenty for both of us to keep busy for a while.
> Bazinga


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

damemary said:


> Yes, I see your point. But did you know that she is going through thousands of old postings for anyone she's afraid of? Just everyone think and examine what's out there about you. Anyone who ever put their private email in a post might think of deleting that email and opening another.
> 
> I have more information. PM me if you want to discuss.


damemary
yes she goes through hundreds of pages of postings while claiming not to care about anything we write - cute, so cute. Well actually just an other lie. But then seldom does she write anything that is not a lie. Some folks are just pathological Liars and here we have one right at our doorstep.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

damemary said:


> Wouldn't it be fun if we all lived close by? Happy thought!


damemary
I thought that before we met and would like it so much more since we vacationed together. I also think that our husbands would like each other. They have similar backgrounds and interests. Not surprising though. We knew how to choose, didn't we.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

BrattyPatty said:


> Don't know why it keeps posting here. No social skills what so ever. When one isn't wanted, one usually recognizes it and stays away. It is way too obsessed with us, Huck.


BrattyPatty
She must have some phantasies about some of us. There is really no other explanation for her clawing at us every step of the way. Her obsession is pointing towards an incurable illness like jealousy. Unfortunately no pills available to treat that.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

damemary
'WE CAN DO IT" - yes we can and yes we will.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

damemary said:


> Missed you GW. The gangs all here.


So did I GW! Nice to see the panda and you!


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Bazinga! The Libs have been proven to be the liars they are yet again on page 65 and none can handle the exposure nor the truth about themselves.
> 
> Tough to see in print isn't it?
> 
> ...


And yet you keep posting lies over and over again! Why bother?
Not one person here believes one word you have to say.
Don't talk to me about ganging up on people. I have read all that you had posted while we were gone. You and your cronies found it fun to gang up on one woman *gang style*.
Save your whining for someone who cares. I can guarantee it won't be anyone in here. 
I started this thread to discuss things in a non combative way.
You and your cronies couldn't do that. So go cry someone else a river, because it doesn't work here. 
Don't you dare preach to anyone in this thread. Save that for someone who fall for it coming out of your mouth. 
And with that being said, Pog MoThoin!


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

damemary said:


> Yes, I see your point. But did you know that she is going through thousands of old postings for anyone she's afraid of? Just everyone think and examine what's out there about you. Anyone who ever put their private email in a post might think of deleting that email and opening another.
> 
> I have more information. PM me if you want to discuss.


damemary
since all of us guarded our privacy quite well, it will be a cold day in hell for her to find out who we really are. I was so surprised to read that a certain place in a certain State is supposed to be your place of origin. Smarty Pants you. Very cute I must admit. Keep it up. She was not as smart and posted much about herself in a very different forum. We really do not care where she hangs out , do we, as long as it is not in our neighborhood. Now that would be a reason to move.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> damemary
> since all of us guarded our privacy quite well, it will be a cold day in hell for her to find out who we really are. I was so surprised to read that a certain place in a certain State is supposed to be your place of origin. Smarty Pants you. Very cute I must admit. Keep it up. She was not as smart and posted much about herself in a very different forum. We really do not care where she hangs out , do we, as long as it is not in our neighborhood. Now that would be a reason to move.


We all know who and what she is. :evil:


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

BrattyPatty said:


> So did I GW! Nice to see the panda and you!


BrattyPatty -GWPIver
they now have a dog in China that looks very much like a Panda. What is next I wonder.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Bazinga, ladies! I have an early day tomorrow with Brynn.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

It's been such a delight.



Huckleberry said:


> damemary
> I thought that before we met and would like it so much more since we vacationed together. I also think that our husbands would like each other. They have similar backgrounds and interests. Not surprising though. We knew how to choose, didn't we.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

It's amusing. Does she think everyone lives where they're born until they die? It's just a hoot all around. She makes such a big deal out of perceived lies when there is no contract for all people to be totally honest on the Internet. Indeed I am taking this opportunity to warn everyone who may be more trusting to be very, very careful on the Internet. There are good people out there. There are also flawed human beings. Be vigilant. Do you concur?



Huckleberry said:


> damemary
> since all of us guarded our privacy quite well, it will be a cold day in hell for her to find out who we really are. I was so surprised to read that a certain place in a certain State is supposed to be your place of origin. Smarty Pants you. Very cute I must admit. Keep it up. She was not as smart and posted much about herself in a very different forum. We really do not care where she hangs out , do we, as long as it is not in our neighborhood. Now that would be a reason to move.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Bazinga. Later.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

damemary said:


> It's amusing. Does she think everyone lives where they're born until they die? It's just a hoot all around. She makes such a big deal out of perceived lies when there is no contract for all people to be totally honest on the Internet. Indeed I am taking this opportunity to warn everyone who may be more trusting to be very, very careful on the Internet.


No. I didn't suggest you live in the same place where you were born. In fact, I suggested the opposite by posting you could *return* to your childhood place. You are such a hoot trying to lie about what you've posted in the past and trying to twist my truthful words AGAIN.

Indeed, you offer good advice dame. Too bad you didn't follow your own advice in the past because the fact you have been so sharing with your honest personal info all over the internet is the reason for your concern and your own fault today.

If you didn't want anyone to know about you, you should have kept your mouth shut and not volunteered honest info. If the info wasn't true, you would not be frightened and so concerned now. Don't let your own foolishness ruin it for you.



damemary said:


> That concerns me. KP has been such an interesting addition to my life. I'm trying not to let this ruin it for me.


BTW: Phoenix _is_ lovely in the Fall, I concur.

BAZINGA!


----------



## shayfaye (May 6, 2011)

Ladies of LL, So good to be back with like-minded people. I have heard from a few of you about comments that were made to me and I thank you. I stopped commenting before when I realized that my blood pressure was rising and nothing was being changed by my words. As Ron White says, "You can't fix stupid." I will continue to comment on these pages in support of your ideas but I am going to try my best and not comment on postings by the other side as I fear it will do no good. They won't change me and I won't change them. So, I am all for happy, pure thoughts of how good it is to be in a democracy that values each person for who they are and not what they have. Have a lovely day!!!!


----------



## shayfaye (May 6, 2011)

Well, if they are from the South, that could be a real possibility. Evidenced by the Bless Your Heart mentality. That is not good saying in the part of the South I live in. It means God look out for her cause she is just so darned stupid. Really. People are born here and they all live in family compounds, just yards away fom each other in their double-wides. They do not leave these mountains and do not want to hear of "how you did it where you are from." It can be quite scarey dealing with them on a day to day basis, especially if you know there are ways that would better everyone.


damemary said:


> It's amusing. Does she think everyone lives where they're born until they die? It's just a hoot all around. She makes such a big deal out of perceived lies when there is no contract for all people to be totally honest on the Internet. Indeed I am taking this opportunity to warn everyone who may be more trusting to be very, very careful on the Internet. There are good people out there. There are also flawed human beings. Be vigilant. Do you concur?


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

This entire message did not copy when I attempted to Quote Reply so I cut and paste the entire posting so you would all know what I'm talking about. Does anyone but me think this is out of line? I am reporting this to authorities, but I am anxious to hear your suggestions. If you are hesitant to use the open forum, please PM me. Thank you. 
*******************************************************************************************
damemary wrote:
It's amusing. Does she think everyone lives where they're born until they die? It's just a hoot all around. She makes such a big deal out of perceived lies when there is no contract for all people to be totally honest on the Internet. Indeed I am taking this opportunity to warn everyone who may be more trusting to be very, very careful on the Internet. 
********************************************************************************************
KPG wrote
No. I didn't suggest you live in the same place where you were born. In fact, I suggested the opposite by posting you could return to your childhood place. You are such a hoot trying to lie about what you've posted in the past and trying to twist my truthful words AGAIN.

Indeed, you offer good advice dame. Too bad you didn't follow your own advice in the past because the fact you have been so sharing with your honest personal info all over the internet is the reason for your concern and your own fault today.

If you didn't want anyone to know about you, you should have kept your mouth shut and not volunteered honest info. If the info wasn't true, you would not be frightened and so concerned now. Don't let your own foolishness ruin it for you.

*********************************************************************************************
damemary wrote:
That concerns me. KP has been such an interesting addition to my life. I'm trying not to let this ruin it for me.
*******************************************************************************************


knitpresentgifts said:


> BTW: Phoenix _is_ lovely in the Fall, I concur.
> 
> BAZINGA!


*********************************************************************************************
I consider this to be a clear stalking threat by a deranged individual.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

shayfaye said:


> Well, if they are from the South, that could be a real possibility. Evidenced by the Bless Your Heart mentality. That is not good saying in the part of the South I live in. It means God look out for her cause she is just so darned stupid. Really. People are born here and they all live in family compounds, just yards away fom each other in their double-wides. They do not leave these mountains and do not want to hear of "how you did it where you are from." It can be quite scarey dealing with them on a day to day basis, especially if you know there are ways that would better everyone.


shayfaye
In my extensive travels around the country I learned that many people are so scared of the outside that they never leave the little town they were born in. They have created a World just among Relatives who do not even like each other but stick together because they feel that is makes them safe. If they have double-wides, they are at the top of the Clan. More than half of the people in town have the same name. The always inebriated Uncle is the entertainer and the oldest woman has the duty to get the food on the table. The Outhouse is a place to escape to and taking a shower is waiting for the rain to come in. Fascinating life some live. And if you want opinions, you get more than you ever hoped for and they usually are far out, very far out. The other half in town are the people who are educated and are governing and do it actually quite well. They however have a life beyond the town's borders. They travel and often own property elsewhere. It is great to have a conversation with them. They are very enlightening and you frequently get the feeling that they remained in town because they profit from it quite well. They are the ones who own the grocery stores, pharmacies, and what they still call 5 and Dime and of course the gun shop. Smart folks they are.
Interesting is to hear folks say certain things as you pointed out like: "Bless her Heart" and when it turns into "Bless her little Heart" you know she really has "lost it".


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

How did you get to be a free thinker? Did you come from third rock from the sun and marry into the area? Or are you a rebel?

So glad to see you are careful what you write. Judge from the other recent postings.



shayfaye said:


> Well, if they are from the South, that could be a real possibility. Evidenced by the Bless Your Heart mentality. That is not good saying in the part of the South I live in. It means God look out for her cause she is just so darned stupid. Really. People are born here and they all live in family compounds, just yards away fom each other in their double-wides. They do not leave these mountains and do not want to hear of "how you did it where you are from." It can be quite scarey dealing with them on a day to day basis, especially if you know there are ways that would better everyone.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

damemary said:


> This entire message did not copy when I attempted to Quote Reply so I cut and paste the entire posting so you would all know what I'm talking about. Does anyone but me think this is out of line? I am reporting this to authorities, but I am anxious to hear your suggestions. If you are hesitant to use the open forum, please PM me. Thank you.
> *******************************************************************************************
> damemary wrote:
> It's amusing. Does she think everyone lives where they're born until they die? It's just a hoot all around. She makes such a big deal out of perceived lies when there is no contract for all people to be totally honest on the Internet. Indeed I am taking this opportunity to warn everyone who may be more trusting to be very, very careful on the Internet.
> ...


damemary
Your evaluation of her behavior is right on target. She has been doing the same to me and of course others. Let us keep good track of her doings. It will come in handy. Huck


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> BTW: Phoenix _is_ lovely in the Fall, I concur.
> 
> BAZINGA!


KPG
that must have been a very high Tree you fell out of or was is more than once that it happened to you poor thing.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

BrattyPatty started this topic with this statement; * "Ladies of the Liberal Left is a political thread where we discuss current issues and thoughts without negativity. If you are thinking of causing negative waves in this thread, then just stay away. Your opinions are valued only if you can share them respectfully." *

To date, the original intent of this topic hasn't been met. There's a lot of negativety, negative waves and lack of respect from and for everyone who participates.

* So, what's up with that?* Is anyone here concerned about how far away from its original intent this topic has wandered? And don't bother to remind me I've thrown in my share of negativity. I already know about that.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

damemary said:


> This entire message did not copy when I attempted to Quote Reply so I cut and paste the entire posting so you would all know what I'm talking about. Does anyone but me think this is out of line? I am reporting this to authorities, but I am anxious to hear your suggestions. If you are hesitant to use the open forum, please PM me. Thank you.
> *******************************************************************************************
> damemary wrote:
> It's amusing. Does she think everyone lives where they're born until they die? It's just a hoot all around. She makes such a big deal out of perceived lies when there is no contract for all people to be totally honest on the Internet. Indeed I am taking this opportunity to warn everyone who may be more trusting to be very, very careful on the Internet.
> ...


damemary
this one and the one above. Copied and filed.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

MaidInBedlam said:


> BrattyPatty started this topic with this statement; * "Ladies of the Liberal Left is a political thread where we discuss current issues and thoughts without negativity. If you are thinking of causing negative waves in this thread, then just stay away. Your opinions are valued only if you can share them respectfully." *
> 
> To date, the original intent of this topic hasn't been met. There's a lot of negativety, negative waves and lack of respect from and for everyone who participates.
> 
> * So, what's up with that?* Is anyone here concerned about how far away from its original intent this topic has wandered? And don't bother to remind me I've thrown in my share of negativity. I already know about that.


MIB
not matter what has been tried, certain individuals have to muddy the waters consistently. At least we get to see an other side. A side so foreign to us since we move in very different circles. Some folks get stuck in 8th Grade and others keep on learning forever. People certainly are dancing to different drummers as we can see so clearly.


----------



## shayfaye (May 6, 2011)

I spent my summers here as a child. My second cousin was in the House of Representatives of VA for this area and was instrumental in getting a major 4 lane through our mountains which should have increased businesses, etc. I view it as a failure after all these years. Our major retailer is Walmart and we have an Applebees. Wow. 
I came down with cancer and even though I worked at Hopkins, I came here for the quiet. It worked and for that I am grateful. As to why I stay, I am in the process of evaluating that. DH and I are close to total retirement and we can't decide on FL, an RV to travel America or a big boat to cruise the coastways down to South America. Oh well, we'll figure it out.
My whole family is Democratic. Always has been and always will be. Our small town was know for it at one time, but not so much any more since the religion aspect has taken such a hold. I liked that previous quote - a bible in their hands and Satan in their hearts. 
My DH once told someone here that he had met a lot of religious people down here but very few Christians.


damemary said:


> How did you get to be a free thinker? Did you come from third rock from the sun and marry into the area? Or are you a rebel?
> 
> So glad to see you are careful what you write. Judge from the other recent postings.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

Huckleberry said:


> MIB
> not matter what has been tried, certain individuals have to muddy the waters consistently. At least we get to see an other side. A side so foreign to us since we move in very different circles. Some folks get stuck in 8th Grade and others keep on learning forever. People certainly are dancing to different drummers as we can see so clearly.


Both so-called sides get to see something foreign, and outside the circles they are familiar with, so that attitude doesn't wash any better than assuming some people are stuck in 8th grade. Learning forever should result in more people knowing how to conduct themselves politely, and maybe even respect one and other. Maybe the real question is; *Who (or should that be "which side?), will be the first to stop the negativity and when?"* There are so many perfectly nice people on both sides that making a real attempt to live up to the original intention of this topic should be really easy. *Should I say; "I dare you!!"?*

*Maybe the real reaon the original intent of this topic has never been met is that everyone is having too much fun with all the negativity... Even BrattyPatty hasn't acted on her original statement about what this topic was all about.* Yes, I'm at it again. "Give peace a chance.", "What if somebody gave a war and no one came?" and all that nonsense. *Maybe the real question is; What does anyone have to lose by attempting to make BrattyPatty's original intent an actuallity?*

Once again, there's no reason to remind me of my own failings in all this. I remember them quite well, and that I won't be keeping up with any of the so-called political topics and will make even fewer remarks in the very near future. (Don't all applaud at once.)


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

One of the many reasons I will be supporting Hillary Clinton for President and this is only one of her accomplishments as Secretary of State. She thinks outside of the box and is not afraid to do things her way when she knows that so many of the old ways don't work. The world is rapidly changing and she is acutely aware of this and how to deal with these changes. It's her time to lead our country.

http://religionandpolitics.org/2013/05/08/since-hillary-clintons-tenure-the-state-department-pursues-greater-religious-engagement/ - 57k - Cached - Similar pages
May 8, 2013 ... Since Hillary Clinton's Tenure, the State Department Has Pursued ... down as secretary of state, the media rushed to analyze her achievements.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> One of the many reasons I will be supporting Hillary Clinton for President and this is only one of her accomplishments as Secretary of State. She thinks outside of the box and is not afraid to do things her way when she knows that so many of the old ways don't work. The world is rapidly changing and she is acutely aware of this and how to deal with these changes. It's her time to lead our country.
> 
> http://religionandpolitics.org/2013/05/08/since-hillary-clintons-tenure-the-state-department-pursues-greater-religious-engagement/ - 57k - Cached - Similar pages
> May 8, 2013 ... Since Hillary Clinton's Tenure, the State Department Has Pursued ... down as secretary of state, the media rushed to analyze her achievements.


This was very interesting and informative. Trying to narrow the gaps among many different religions and cultures seems to be one good strategy for reaching out to people. As the author of the piece mentioned, though, I'm sure it's very "tricky" which groups to reach out to considering that there might be political ramifications of such an effort.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

MaidInBedlam said:


> Both so-called sides get to see something foreign, and outside the circles they are familiar with, so that attitude doesn't wash any better than assuming some people are stuck in 8th grade. Learning forever should result in more people knowing how to conduct themselves politely, and maybe even respect one and other. Maybe the real question is; *Who (or should that be "which side?), will be the first to stop the negativity and when?"* There are so many perfectly nice people on both sides that making a real attempt to live up to the original intention of this topic should be really easy. *Should I say; "I dare you!!"?*
> 
> *Maybe the real reaon the original intent of this topic has never been met is that everyone is having too much fun with all the negativity... Even BrattyPatty hasn't acted on her original statement about what this topic was all about.* Yes, I'm at it again. "Give peace a chance.", "What if somebody gave a war and no one came?" and all that nonsense. *Maybe the real question is; What does anyone have to lose by attempting to make BrattyPatty's original intent an actuallity?*
> 
> Once again, there's no reason to remind me of my own failings in all this. I remember them quite well, and that I won't be keeping up with any of the so-called political topics and will make even fewer remarks in the very near future. (Don't all applaud at once.)


MIB
Freedom of opinions.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

MaidInBedlam said:


> Both so-called sides get to see something foreign, and outside the circles they are familiar with, so that attitude doesn't wash any better than assuming some people are stuck in 8th grade. Learning forever should result in more people knowing how to conduct themselves politely, and maybe even respect one and other. Maybe the real question is; *Who (or should that be "which side?), will be the first to stop the negativity and when?"* There are so many perfectly nice people on both sides that making a real attempt to live up to the original intention of this topic should be really easy. *Should I say; "I dare you!!"?*
> 
> *Maybe the real reaon the original intent of this topic has never been met is that everyone is having too much fun with all the negativity... Even BrattyPatty hasn't acted on her original statement about what this topic was all about.* Yes, I'm at it again. "Give peace a chance.", "What if somebody gave a war and no one came?" and all that nonsense. *Maybe the real question is; What does anyone have to lose by attempting to make BrattyPatty's original intent an actuallity?*
> 
> Once again, there's no reason to remind me of my own failings in all this. I remember them quite well, and that I won't be keeping up with any of the so-called political topics and will make even fewer remarks in the very near future. (Don't all applaud at once.)


People have tried from time to time to start topics, as you know, and guess what happens? You know the answer to that, too. Yesterday on S & O I posed a question that I thought was a perfect fit for the title of that thread. It was immediately disregarded by the alleged leader of the pack because she disagreed that what I posed was being done. There was no desire for any kind of discussion. Lessons in futility.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

Huckleberry said:


> MIB
> Freedom of opinions.


So BrattyPatty's original intent about how people should conduct themselves here has changed? The intent of the topic doesn't have anything to do limiting with freedom of opinion, though it does have something to say about how the participants should conduct themselves while expressing their opinions. That's manners, not freedom of opinions.

You can go to several other so-called political topics and call people names any old time. I thought BrattyPatty was trying to get away from that kind of behaviour. and don't tell me the "other side" started it. That's a good example of a child's reason for doing something rude, not an adult's.

*The question goes to BrattyPatty.* Do you still want to stick with your original statement you started this topic with, or do you now have a different idea about how people should act here? All you've got here now is just another topic where people spend more of their time and attention to petty insults and less time on substantive discussion.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I think we have all let out tempers run free on occasion. It's all way over the edge. I don't think KP will continue to grow. So sad.



MaidInBedlam said:


> BrattyPatty started this topic with this statement; * "Ladies of the Liberal Left is a political thread where we discuss current issues and thoughts without negativity. If you are thinking of causing negative waves in this thread, then just stay away. Your opinions are valued only if you can share them respectfully." *
> 
> To date, the original intent of this topic hasn't been met. There's a lot of negativety, negative waves and lack of respect from and for everyone who participates.
> 
> * So, what's up with that?* Is anyone here concerned about how far away from its original intent this topic has wandered? And don't bother to remind me I've thrown in my share of negativity. I already know about that.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Well Shayfaye, it's a pleasure to hear from you. Stay well. Enjoy every minute you can.



shayfaye said:


> I spent my summers here as a child. My second cousin was in the House of Representatives of VA for this area and was instrumental in getting a major 4 lane through our mountains which should have increased businesses, etc. I view it as a failure after all these years. Our major retailer is Walmart and we have an Applebees. Wow.
> I came down with cancer and even though I worked at Hopkins, I came here for the quiet. It worked and for that I am grateful. As to why I stay, I am in the process of evaluating that. DH and I are close to total retirement and we can't decide on FL, an RV to travel America or a big boat to cruise the coastways down to South America. Oh well, we'll figure it out.
> My whole family is Democratic. Always has been and always will be. Our small town was know for it at one time, but not so much any more since the religion aspect has taken such a hold. I liked that previous quote - a bible in their hands and Satan in their hearts.
> My DH once told someone here that he had met a lot of religious people down here but very few Christians.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I applaud MIB's thoughts, but I don't see an answer. I think there is no common ground for some. The animosity is too deep. Best that could happen is for these people to avoid each other....of course this seems impossible too considering the irrationality of some.



Huckleberry said:


> MIB
> Freedom of opinions.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

It's gone too far. And the irrational will not stop.



alcameron said:


> People have tried from time to time to start topics, as you know, and guess what happens? You know the answer to that, too. Yesterday on S & O I posed a question that I thought was a perfect fit for the title of that thread. It was immediately disregarded by the alleged leader of the pack because she disagreed that what I posed was being done. There was no desire for any kind of discussion. Lessons in futility.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

damemary said:


> I think we have all let out tempers run free on occasion. It's all way over the edge. I don't think KP will continue to grow. So sad.


damemary
I came into the threads with good intentions and no sooner did I post as the Bullie started slinging her snot with all sorts of weird accusations. Well, I can give as good as I get and now here we are. She has done that every opportunity she saw and even if it took digging into stuff already growing mold. She is having some psychiatric issues which are in need of attention.


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

Is there someone managing this forum that is able to delete her posts so we don't have to deal with her. The only other option we have is for everyone to not answer her. We have to just ignore her. Hard to do, but we must.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I think we can only request to delete our own posts, but I may be wrong about that.

I thought not engaging her directly might be the answer, but there are those who support and answer her. Also, she craves attention. Up the ante?



NJG said:


> Is there someone managing this forum that is able to delete her posts so we don't have to deal with her. The only other option we have is for everyone to not answer her. We have to just ignore her. Hard to do, but we must.


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

damemary said:


> I think we can only request to delete our own posts, but I may be wrong about that.
> 
> I thought not engaging her directly might be the answer, but there are those who support and answer her. Also, she craves attention. Up the ante?


I know I have said I wouldn't respond and then did, but I am capable to doing it. If everyone makes that decision and sticks together we can do it. When she posts a lot of garbage, I don't even read them. I can ignore her. Yes she does crave attention.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

damemary and friends
the mail just arrived and the piece of Jewelry I purchased on our vacation was delivered. They altered it exactly as I had requested. Gorgeous. Thank you Bratty for taking us there. They sure create unusual pieces. I just could not pass this one up. I will Email a picture.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> damemary and friends
> the mail just arrived and the piece of Jewelry I purchased on our vacation was delivered. They altered it exactly as I had requested. Gorgeous. Thank you Bratty for taking us there. They sure create unusual pieces. I just could not pass this one up. I will Email a picture.


Ed is a great jeweler! I have a lot of respect for his ethics and his work. He really enjoyed having fresh faces in the store. He is a character, isn't he? Can't wait to see how it turned out!
Too bad that Sam wasn't in. He is hilarious. He is one of the diamond suppliers. That 5 carat round we tried on is from his stock.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I'm in. Tell me if I stray.



NJG said:


> I know I have said I wouldn't respond and then did, but I am capable to doing it. If everyone makes that decision and sticks together we can do it. When she posts a lot of garbage, I don't even read them. I can ignore her. Yes she does crave attention.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

damemary said:


> I'm in. Tell me if I stray.


I will really, really try.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Dear Huck, I can't wait to see the pictures. So nice to find a place with such extraordinary pieces...and will alter to your specifications. Patty is a great tour director....and even a better friend.



Huckleberry said:


> damemary and friends
> the mail just arrived and the piece of Jewelry I purchased on our vacation was delivered. They altered it exactly as I had requested. Gorgeous. Thank you Bratty for taking us there. They sure create unusual pieces. I just could not pass this one up. I will Email a picture.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

It was one of the many highlights of the trip. Such creative down-to-earth people. It made the gems sparkle more.



BrattyPatty said:


> Ed is a great jeweler! I have a lot of respect for his ethics and his work. He really enjoyed having fresh faces in the store. He is a character, isn't he? Can't wait to see how it turned out!
> Too bad that Sam wasn't in. He is hilarious. He is one of the diamond suppliers. That 5 carat round we tried on is from his stock.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

damemary said:


> Dear Huck, I can't wait to see the pictures. So nice to find a place with such extraordinary pieces...and will alter to your specifications. Patty is a great tour director....and even a better friend.


I feel the same way about you, too, dame  
I am looking forward to next summer! It is almost fall like here today. There is a nice cool breeze. 
Fall is my fav season. It seems like the whole world changes color. I make pesto and freeze it, spaghetti sauce, soups, etc.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

BrattyPatty said:


> Ed is a great jeweler! I have a lot of respect for his ethics and his work. He really enjoyed having fresh faces in the store. He is a character, isn't he? Can't wait to see how it turned out!
> Too bad that Sam wasn't in. He is hilarious. He is one of the diamond suppliers. That 5 carat round we tried on is from his stock.


BrattyPatty
It was really fun to meet Ed and I am impressed with his skills. Have to send him my Ring with the Pear shaped Emerald that I managed to chip at the very tip. He can reshape it he told me.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> BrattyPatty
> It was really fun to meet Ed and I am impressed with his skills. Have to send him my Ring with the Pear shaped Emerald that I managed to chip at the very tip. He can reshape it he told me.


I hope you don't lose too much off of the tip. He is a lapidarist as well as gemologist. We had a lot of laughs during my years in the jewelry industry. I never worked for him, but his staff are great women. He bought that store for his wife as an anniversary present.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

BAZINA for now. The eggplant Parm is ready to come out of the oven. Later, ladies!


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

BrattyPatty said:


> I hope you don't lose too much off of the tip. He is a lapidarist as well as gemologist. We had a lot of laughs during my years in the jewelry industry. I never worked for him, but his staff are great women. He bought that store for his wife as an anniversary present.


BrattyPatty
See what he says, the chip is minor (my opinion of course). Can always replace the stone. What a present he made to his wife, lucky Lady. Have a Friend who had a large Jewelry Store and got divorced, she kept going after him for more and more money. He got tired of it and so he closed shop. He is doing very well and she is mad as a Hornet.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> BrattyPatty
> See what he says, the chip is minor (my opinion of course). Can always replace the stone. What a present he made to his wife, lucky Lady. Have a Friend who had a large Jewelry Store and got divorced, she kept going after him for more and more money. He got tired of it and so he closed shop. He is doing very well and she is mad as a Hornet.


I know a couple who were in the same situation. They had been married for 25 years, but the wife was abusive, physically and mentally. He left the shop he had worked in for 20 years and opened his own. She did not know he was doing this, and before she could get her hands on anything, the divorce was finalized.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

I have my little punkin' coming over to spend the night tonight.
When she wakes up tomorrow she will be 1 year old. I can't believe how fast the time has gone by. 
I'll be on and off tonite :-D 

BAZINGA!


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

BrattyPatty said:


> I have my little punkin' coming over to spend the night tonight.
> When she wakes up tomorrow she will be 1 year old. I can't believe how fast the time has gone by.
> I'll be on and off tonite :-D
> 
> BAZINGA!


BrattyPatty
The little ones grow up much too fast. I see it all around me. Couples buy their first home, get pregnant a year or so later and before you know it the Kids start Kindergarten and tell you stories.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Fall's always been my favorite when I lived back East. There's still four seasons here in the desert, but it's more subtle. Our 'winter'is like a gorgeous extended fall....and you don't have to worry about falling on the ice.



BrattyPatty said:


> I feel the same way about you, too, dame
> I am looking forward to next summer! It is almost fall like here today. There is a nice cool breeze.
> Fall is my fav season. It seems like the whole world changes color. I make pesto and freeze it, spaghetti sauce, soups, etc.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I envy you having your pumpkin to snuggle tonight. Nothing better.



BrattyPatty said:


> I have my little punkin' coming over to spend the night tonight.
> When she wakes up tomorrow she will be 1 year old. I can't believe how fast the time has gone by.
> I'll be on and off tonite :-D
> 
> BAZINGA!


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Bazinga. I guess I'll finish another book.


----------



## shayfaye (May 6, 2011)

I am going to asnwer a day's worth in one writing, so here goes:

I, too, will give it my absolute best to ignore her chatter. If I fall, kindly pick me up.

You all must have had so much fun on your vacation. What a sweet thing to do. Would love to have seen the jewelry shop. I have a ruby ring that needs a small repair.

Patty, I can't believe your GD is a year old already. Seems like yesterday you were writing about her being born.

Has anyone read J.A. Jance's books with the title character Sheriff Joanna Brady? I am stuck on that series right now. Woke up at three a.m. this morning and finished the latest one. Can't get enough. A big shout out to Jean Keith, another liberal KPer who got me started on reading this author.

Hope you all have an awesome day and thanks for the warm welcome back.

ShayFaye


----------



## GWPlver (Mar 15, 2013)

NJG said:


> Is there someone managing this forum that is able to delete her posts so we don't have to deal with her. The only other option we have is for everyone to not answer her. We have to just ignore her. Hard to do, but we must.


I totally agree with you on this one. Since this is a left site, then we should discuss what we want and ignore any other's posts. If you let them rile you and then respond accordingly, then we get off track. They don't contribute anything of value - just vitriol.


----------



## GWPlver (Mar 15, 2013)

NJG said:


> I know I have said I wouldn't respond and then did, but I am capable to doing it. If everyone makes that decision and sticks together we can do it. When she posts a lot of garbage, I don't even read them. I can ignore her. Yes she does crave attention.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## GWPlver (Mar 15, 2013)

BrattyPatty said:


> I will really, really try.


Me too!


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Good Morning Shay Faye!

I, like you, get hooked on authors who write in a series. I haven't read JA Jance yet, but I definitely will! I just finished John Sanfords latest "Silken Prey". Those are the Lucas Davenport Prey novels. I need more bookshelves lol.

It was a fun trip. Not very far for Cheeky and I to travel, but it was the company that made it great. We certainly had a lot of laughs!
I can't believe that Brynn is 1 year old today. I am so blessed to have her as a grandaughter. She brings so much joy. She loves pandas and this morning she woke up with one about the same size as her in her bed. Unfortunately she has a nasty cold and we are hoping that it will be gone by Sunday when her party will be.

Hope you have an awesome day too!
Patty


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

GWPlver said:


> I totally agree with you on this one. Since this is a left site, then we should discuss what we want and ignore any other's posts. If you let them rile you and then respond accordingly, then we get off track. They don't contribute anything of value - just vitriol.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## GWPlver (Mar 15, 2013)

BrattyPatty said:


> Good Morning Shay Faye!
> 
> I, like you, get hooked on authors who write in a series. I haven't read JA Jance yet, but I definitely will! I just finished John Sanfords latest "Silken Prey". Those are the Lucas Davenport Prey novels. I need more bookshelves lol.
> 
> ...


I just finished Silken Prey! I like the Lucas Davenport series. Also reading something by Alex Berenson (I think - don't have the book in front of me right now).


----------



## GWPlver (Mar 15, 2013)

Anyone been to Rhinebeck Wool and Sheep Festival? I get to go this year and I'm so excited. I don't need anything but you never know what treasure may need me!! Of course, I'll have to ship it home.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

GWPlver said:


> Anyone been to Rhinebeck Wool and Sheep Festival? I get to go this year and I'm so excited. I don't need anything but you never know what treasure may need me!! Of course, I'll have to ship it home.


Nothing wrong with that GW. Last time I was in New York I went to Smiley's annual sale. I too shipped it home. It's too hard to leave lovely yarns sitting on the shelf feeling unwanted!I am working on a sweater and hat set for GD and will probably make 2 more. One is an Aran knit hoodie. It's a free pattern called Merry's sweater. It will look good on her little red head.


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

Good morning ladies. I am envious of all the reading you are getting done. I haven't sat down to read a good book in a long time. I know part of my problem is too much computer time. Then comes knitting. My daughter has been requesting lots of scarves so that is what I have been making lately. Every time I make one for her, my grand daughter wants one just like it. I am finishing an Iowa football one now, already made one for a sick young lady in the hospital, now just about to finish one for my daughter and then must make another one for my grand daughter. Now I have also started helping my son-in-law out in his brokerage business. It's just usually around 5 hrs a week so not a lot of time, but still I feel like I must do that first whenever he needs something done. Does anyone else find as you get older, you get less done. This being retired and having "so much time" doesn't seem to work out that way. Then of course there are the grandchildren so I must fit them in there too. At this point I have sweet pickles soaking in lime water to be finished up today, and I have to make a messenger bag and a nap mat for Maddie to start kindergarten with, and here I sit at the computer. I must get busy. Have a great day everyone.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

shayfaye said:


> I am going to asnwer a day's worth in one writing, so here goes:
> 
> I, too, will give it my absolute best to ignore her chatter. If I fall, kindly pick me up.
> 
> ...


Sayfaye
a pleasure to have you here. We enjoy the company of those who are book worms. Huck


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

NJG said:


> Good morning ladies. I am envious of all the reading you are getting done. I haven't sat down to read a good book in a long time. I know part of my problem is too much computer time. Then comes knitting. My daughter has been requesting lots of scarves so that is what I have been making lately. Every time I make one for her, my grand daughter wants one just like it. I am finishing an Iowa football one now, already made one for a sick young lady in the hospital, now just about to finish one for my daughter and then must make another one for my grand daughter. Now I have also started helping my son-in-law out in his brokerage business. It's just usually around 5 hrs a week so not a lot of time, but still I feel like I must do that first whenever he needs something done. Does anyone else find as you get older, you get less done. This being retired and having "so much time" doesn't seem to work out that way. Then of course there are the grandchildren so I must fit them in there too. At this point I have sweet pickles soaking in lime water to be finished up today, and I have to make a messenger bag and a nap mat for Maddie to start kindergarten with, and here I sit at the computer. I must get busy. Have a great day everyone.


NJG
Congratulations that you can participate in so many activities. It keeps you young. The only fear of getting old I have is to become stagnant. That would be awful. Wishing you a pleasant day as well. Huck


----------



## GWPlver (Mar 15, 2013)

NJG said:


> . At this point I have sweet pickles soaking in lime water to be finished up today, .


Talk to me of pickles please! I was researching recipes for garlic dill pickles. Some recipes note brining and some do not. What do you find gives the crunchiest pickle? I've pickled okra and jalapenos but not cucumbers yet.


----------



## GWPlver (Mar 15, 2013)

NJG said:


> Good morning ladies. I am envious of all the reading you are getting done. I haven't sat down to read a good book in a long time. I know part of my problem is too much computer time. Then comes knitting. My daughter has been requesting lots of scarves so that is what I have been making lately. Every time I make one for her, my grand daughter wants one just like it. I am finishing an Iowa football one now, already made one for a sick young lady in the hospital, now just about to finish one for my daughter and then must make another one for my grand daughter. Now I have also started helping my son-in-law out in his brokerage business. It's just usually around 5 hrs a week so not a lot of time, but still I feel like I must do that first whenever he needs something done. Does anyone else find as you get older, you get less done. This being retired and having "so much time" doesn't seem to work out that way. Then of course there are the grandchildren so I must fit them in there too. At this point I have sweet pickles soaking in lime water to be finished up today, and I have to make a messenger bag and a nap mat for Maddie to start kindergarten with, and here I sit at the computer. I must get busy. Have a great day everyone.


Well, I have a few years to go before I retire (sigh!) so I have to juggle work and hobbies. Fortunately, my husband works evenings so I just have me to feed in addition to my two dogs. I check the garden, tidy up and knit some while I watch TV. Then before I go to sleep at night, I read at least a chapter in my current book - helps my mind unwind.


----------



## GWPlver (Mar 15, 2013)

BrattyPatty said:


> Nothing wrong with that GW. Last time I was in New York I went to Smiley's annual sale. I too shipped it home. It's too hard to leave lovely yarns sitting on the shelf feeling unwanted!I am working on a sweater and hat set for GD and will probably make 2 more. One is an Aran knit hoodie. It's a free pattern called Merry's sweater. It will look good on her little red head.


I would love to see the finished Aran knit hoodie! That is an undertaking. Good for you.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

The only cabling runs down the front of the hood and cardigan in a celtic knot design. Can't wait to get it started, but I have set new rules for myself. One project at a time.


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

GWPlver said:


> Talk to me of pickles please! I was researching recipes for garlic dill pickles. Some recipes note brining and some do not. What do you find gives the crunchiest pickle? I've pickled okra and jalapenos but not cucumbers yet.


This was my mothers go to sweet pickle recipe. These are called sweet pickle sticks and you are able to use the large cucumbers for them, even the big ones that turn yellow before you pick them. You peel them, core them and then cut them into sticks about 3 to 4 inches long. These are pretty crunchy, I think because of the lime. I also do zucchini pickles the same way and sometimes mix them together and you can't tell the difference. I also put some green food coloring in too so they look more like pickles. They are pretty easy to make. You soak them over night in lime water, then rinse and soak another 3 hrs in plain water, drain, add you spices, vinegar etc and bring to a boil and boil for half hour and put in jars.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

NJG said:


> This was my mothers go to sweet pickle recipe. These are called sweet pickle sticks and you are able to use the large cucumbers for them, even the big ones that turn yellow before you pick them. You peel them, core them and then cut them into sticks about 3 to 4 inches long. These are pretty crunchy, I think because of the lime. I also do zucchini pickles the same way and sometimes mix them together and you can't tell the difference. I also put some green food coloring in too so they look more like pickles. They are pretty easy to make. You soak them over night in lime water, then rinse and soak another 3 hrs in plain water, drain, add you spices, vinegar etc and bring to a boil and boil for half hour and put in jars.


That sounds good, NJG. We will be canning pickles here next week. Dh does bread and butter pickles. I like the dill spears.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

GWPlver said:


> I just finished Silken Prey! I like the Lucas Davenport series. Also reading something by Alex Berenson (I think - don't have the book in front of me right now).


I had the feeling while reading Silken Prey that it may be one of his last Prey novels. I don't remember him bringing in all of the characters from his other novels. Virgil Flowers, once in a while, but not Kidd and ICE and Virgil. 
I had to laugh at the female character's name "Taryn Grant".
We had a Democratic state senator named Taryl Clark whose husband's name is Doug. Coinkydink? But the character was more like Bachmann lol.


----------



## shayfaye (May 6, 2011)

I just can't get the crunch right on my dills. Doing something wrong. My 92 year old aunt taught me to take store bought dill pickle slices and make sweet bread and butter pickles out of them. Just empty some of the liquid out and add a cup and a half of sugar. let set for two weeks in the fridge and voila! sweet pickle slices. Awesome taste too!


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

shayfaye said:


> I just can't get the crunch right on my dills. Doing something wrong. My 92 year old aunt taught me to take store bought dill pickle slices and make sweet bread and butter pickles out of them. Just empty some of the liquid out and add a cup and a half of sugar. let set for two weeks in the fridge and voila! sweet pickle slices. Awesome taste too!


That's the hard part about the dill spears is trying to keep the crunch. I have had women tell me to use well water, or distilled water, but neither made a difference. Last years batch had some crunch, but nothing like the Vlasics in the refrigerator section! I cheated and used a package of Ball's or Kerr's dill pickle spice. It was very good!


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

shayfaye said:


> I just can't get the crunch right on my dills. Doing something wrong. My 92 year old aunt taught me to take store bought dill pickle slices and make sweet bread and butter pickles out of them. Just empty some of the liquid out and add a cup and a half of sugar. let set for two weeks in the fridge and voila! sweet pickle slices. Awesome taste too!


i have a jar of dill pickles that I'd like to try your aunt's method on. B&B pickles are my fav. What size is the jar of pickles you use?


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

shayfaye said:


> I just can't get the crunch right on my dills. Doing something wrong. My 92 year old aunt taught me to take store bought dill pickle slices and make sweet bread and butter pickles out of them. Just empty some of the liquid out and add a cup and a half of sugar. let set for two weeks in the fridge and voila! sweet pickle slices. Awesome taste too!


There is a product you can buy that is called Pickle Crisp. I don't remember ever trying it. Has anyone else ever tried it?


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

NJG said:


> There is a product you can buy that is called Pickle Crisp. I don't remember ever trying it. Has anyone else ever tried it?


I haven't tried it, NJG, but I will look for it and give it a try. We have had a very slow growing season this year. The cukes are finally forming, I have a few ripe tomatoes, and no beans yet.
Had to plant those twice. The ground was so saturated through the month of June. I do have blossoms on the squash and pumpkins. Normally I would have my canning done by this time.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Bazinga for now, ladies. I'm off to the park with Brynn. I think some sunshine will do her some good. BBL


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> I haven't tried it, NJG, but I will look for it and give it a try. We have had a very slow growing season this year. The cukes are finally forming, I have a few ripe tomatoes, and no beans yet.
> Had to plant those twice. The ground was so saturated through the month of June. I do have blossoms on the squash and pumpkins. Normally I would have my canning done by this time.


It is made by Ball. My son in laws zucchini plants have for some reason almost all died. His Dad has a big garden so I should get some from him. As long as I can make more pickles. Tucker loves Grandma's pickles.


----------



## shayfaye (May 6, 2011)

It is a quart size jar. Hope you enjoy them as much as we do.


MaidInBedlam said:


> i have a jar of dill pickles that I'd like to try your aunt's method on. B&B pickles are my fav. What size is the jar of pickles you use?


----------



## GWPlver (Mar 15, 2013)

NJG said:


> This was my mothers go to sweet pickle recipe. These are called sweet pickle sticks and you are able to use the large cucumbers for them, even the big ones that turn yellow before you pick them. You peel them, core them and then cut them into sticks about 3 to 4 inches long. These are pretty crunchy, I think because of the lime. I also do zucchini pickles the same way and sometimes mix them together and you can't tell the difference. I also put some green food coloring in too so they look more like pickles. They are pretty easy to make. You soak them over night in lime water, then rinse and soak another 3 hrs in plain water, drain, add you spices, vinegar etc and bring to a boil and boil for half hour and put in jars.


Thank you - I just printed this out and will give it a try.


----------



## GWPlver (Mar 15, 2013)

BrattyPatty said:


> I had the feeling while reading Silken Prey that it may be one of his last Prey novels. I don't remember him bringing in all of the characters from his other novels. Virgil Flowers, once in a while, but not Kidd and ICE and Virgil.
> I had to laugh at the female character's name "Taryn Grant".
> We had a Democratic state senator named Taryl Clark whose husband's name is Doug. Coinkydink? But the character was more like Bachmann lol.


Or maybe he was introducing them for a spin off? Seems as though Kidd and ICE will be more technology oriented. Taryn was a piece of work all right.


----------



## GWPlver (Mar 15, 2013)

NJG said:


> There is a product you can buy that is called Pickle Crisp. I don't remember ever trying it. Has anyone else ever tried it?


I have not heard of it - maybe I'll check around. My husband wants crunchy pickles!!!


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

My next door neighbor loves radishes so we planted some for them. He puts them in pickle juice. DH tried one and said it was good. I'm not a big radish fan. What I wish I could grow is Avacados. I eat one almost everyday.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

GWPlver said:


> Or maybe he was introducing them for a spin off? Seems as though Kidd and ICE will be more technology oriented. Taryn was a piece of work all right.


That could be! I hate to think that someday we won't be waiting for the next Sanford book to come out.


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

GWPlver said:


> Thank you - I just printed this out and will give it a try.


The exact recipe is as follows

Sweet Pickle Sticks

Peel, core & cut into 1" by 3" sticks, large cucumbers or zucchini. May also use large cucumbers after they have turned yellow. Soak overnight in lime water--1C lime to 1 gallon water. Next day, rinse well 3 times and soak 3 hours in cold water. 
Prepare juice: 1 Qt white vinegar
5 C. sugar
1 tsp. celery seed
1 tsp. whole cloves
1 tsp. salt
green food coloring
Mix well and pour over cucumbers and let stand overnight. Boil 1/2 hr and seal in jars. I always put the spices in cheesecloth bag.


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> My next door neighbor loves radishes so we planted some for them. He puts them in pickle juice. DH tried one and said it was good. I'm not a big radish fan. What I wish I could grow is Avacados. I eat one almost everyday.


I love radish sandwiches. Just butter, salt and radishes.


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

According to Glenn Beck today is mock Obama day. He said they would mock Obama all day. Who ever thought that some of the people in this country would show so little respect for our president. Where are the republicans with principle that will speak out against this kind of thing?


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

NJG said:


> According to Glenn Beck today is mock Obama day. He said they would mock Obama all day. Who ever thought that some of the people in this country would show so little respect for our president. Where are the republicans with principle that will speak out against this kind of thing?


Being held hostage by the crazies on the far right, NJG. Glenn Beck. I have seen some whackos in my life but this guy takes the cake. The sad thing is that people actually listen to him and believe him.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

BrattyPatty said:


> Being held hostage by the crazies on the far right, NJG. Glenn Beck. I have seen some whackos in my life but this guy takes the cake. The sad thing is that people actually listen to him and believe him.


BrattyPatty
He is having some problems and is now trying for the umptenth time to revamp his show. He is a Hitler, Stalin, Mao all bundled into one. What a terrible creature he has turned into and when it gets the worst, he goes into preaching from Mormon text to cover up his ugliness. I think he is suffering from something familial. He has some program that one has to become a member of for $ 100.00 in order to have access to it. He is a pure capitalist Dictator. Can you imagine to have to BUY crazy?


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> BrattyPatty
> He is having some problems and is now trying for the umptenth time to revamp his show. He is a Hitler, Stalin, Mao all bundled into one. What a terrible creature he has turned into and when it gets the worst, he goes into preaching from Mormon text to cover up his ugliness. I think he is suffering from something familial. He has some program that one has to become a member of for $ 100.00 in order to have access to it. He is a pure capitalist Dictator. Can you imagine to have to BUY crazy?


LOL! Good one Huck! His books aren't flying off the shelves either.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Huckleberry said:


> BrattyPatty
> He is having some problems and is now trying for the umptenth time to revamp his show. He is a Hitler, Stalin, Mao all bundled into one. What a terrible creature he has turned into and when it gets the worst, he goes into preaching from Mormon text to cover up his ugliness. I think he is suffering from something familial. He has some program that one has to become a member of for $ 100.00 in order to have access to it. He is a pure capitalist Dictator. Can you imagine to have to BUY crazy?


Bringing an interesting question to mind: How crazy do you have to be to buy crazy?


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

damemary said:


> Bringing an interesting question to mind: How crazy do you have to be to buy crazy?


damemary
darn crazy. Why buy it when enough can be gotten at no cost at all. Plenty of free crazy coming from the GOP these days. I sure hope they get their stuff together some day so that we have two good Parties again. Maybe it will take the formation of a brand new one to escape the lunacy of the Righties. They sure have messed up a once decent Party.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Huckleberry said:


> damemary
> darn crazy. Why buy it when enough can be gotten at no cost at all. Plenty of free crazy coming from the GOP these days. I sure hope they get their stuff together some day so that we have two good Parties again. Maybe it will take the formation of a brand new one to escape the lunaty of the Righties. They sure have messed up a once decent Party.


These righties are taking all the fun out of an election. And they sound like ignorant lunatics.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

damemary said:


> These righties are taking all the fun out of an election. And they sound like ignorant lunatics.


Sound like ignorant lunatics? 
Look at Bloomberg in NY. While the 4th and 14th amendments of the constitution are being violated with the "Stop & Frisk"
program, Bloomberg is up in arms about a judges ruling that the program is indeed violating the constitutional rights of the person being searched. 49% are black, 39% hispanic and 32% white of those being searched. Mind you, this is the same Republican mayor who wanted to ban super sized soft drinks.
Glad to see an honest judge in this case.
Watching the victims of these searches tell their stories and how it made them feel was hard. 
The "Stop & Frisk" program was designed to help stop crime and terrorism in New York. Anybody who looked 'suspicious"
ie, hands in pockets, looking over their shoulder, black or hispanics out of their own neighborhoods, etc.,
whites were included in these searches., but not as often.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

damemary said:


> These righties are taking all the fun out of an election. And they sound like ignorant lunatics.


The sad part,dame, is that some are getting away with it.


----------



## peacegoddess (Jan 28, 2013)

shayfaye said:


> I just can't get the crunch right on my dills. Doing something wrong. My 92 year old aunt taught me to take store bought dill pickle slices and make sweet bread and butter pickles out of them. Just empty some of the liquid out and add a cup and a half of sugar. let set for two weeks in the fridge and voila! sweet pickle slices. Awesome taste too!


The key (for me) is freshness of cukes and make sure they are not too large. Ask your farmer if they are pickling cukes, not just smallish regular cukes.


----------



## shayfaye (May 6, 2011)

Thanks Peacegoddess. I'll try that. I grow straight 8's which are great for eating, slicing, etc.


----------



## peacegoddess (Jan 28, 2013)

shayfaye said:


> I am going to asnwer a day's worth in one writing, so here goes:
> 
> I, too, will give it my absolute best to ignore her chatter. If I fall, kindly pick me up.
> 
> ...


I read Jance's books as they come out. I enjoy them immensely. Have you read her series set in Seattle?


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

peacegoddess said:


> I read Jance's books as they come out. I enjoy them immensely. Have you read her series set in Seattle?


Good morning, Shay Faye and peace!
I was just about to peel a cucumber and spread some hummus on it for my mid morning snack.
I'm afraid DH is going to protest on my next visit to the book shop. Do either of these JA Jance series have to be read in order?


----------



## peacegoddess (Jan 28, 2013)

BrattyPatty said:


> Good morning, Shay Faye and peace!
> I was just about to peel a cucumber and spread some hummus on it for my mid morning snack.
> I'm afraid DH is going to protest on my next visit to the book shop. Do either of these JA Jance series have to be read in order?


Do you make your own hummus?


----------



## shayfaye (May 6, 2011)

Not yet. That is the one with the male lead, J.P. Beaumont? He showed up in the latest Sheriff Brady novel I finished. A good one. Partners in Crime it was titled.


peacegoddess said:


> I read Jance's books as they come out. I enjoy them immensely. Have you read her series set in Seattle?


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

peacegoddess said:


> Do you make your own hummus?


Not this time, but I usually do. I don't like the canned chick peas (garbanzo beans) and the health food co-op I belong to doesn't always have the dried, so I bought this one. It is very good!


----------



## shayfaye (May 6, 2011)

I personally like to read them that way. I went to her web pages and printed the lists and go by that.


BrattyPatty said:


> Good morning, Shay Faye and peace!
> I was just about to peel a cucumber and spread some hummus on it for my mid morning snack.
> I'm afraid DH is going to protest on my next visit to the book shop. Do either of these JA Jance series have to be read in order?


----------



## shayfaye (May 6, 2011)

I made fresh tabbouleh salad on Saturday. To die for. The mint and parsley is really in right now down our way.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

shayfaye said:


> I personally like to read them that way. I went to her web pages and printed the lists and go by that.


What a great idea! I keep a notebook in my bag with the books in the series I have read. I just got caught up on the Janet Evanovich "plum" series. She is one funny author. It was a nice break from thrillers which are my favs.


----------



## peacegoddess (Jan 28, 2013)

BrattyPatty said:


> Not this time, but I usually do. I don't like the canned chick peas (garbanzo beans) and the health food co-op I belong to doesn't always have the dried, so I bought this one. It is very good!


I often cook my own garbanzo beans, but have found that the organic canned ones cannot remember brand are fine if I rinse them really well before using.


----------



## GWPlver (Mar 15, 2013)

shayfaye said:


> I made fresh tabbouleh salad on Saturday. To die for. The mint and parsley is really in right now down our way.


I love tabbouleh - especially when made fresh. That and a side of hummus and I'm a happy camper.


----------



## GWPlver (Mar 15, 2013)

BrattyPatty said:


> What a great idea! I keep a notebook in my bag with the books in the series I have read. I just got caught up on the Janet Evanovich "plum" series. She is one funny author. It was a nice break from thrillers which are my favs.


I think I have finally read all of the Stephanie books. Quick and easy read but very enjoyable. I love Grandma Maseur (sp?). I heard at one time that there was a Stephanie Plum movie being made but haven't seen anything more about it.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

GWPlver said:


> I love tabbouleh - especially when made fresh. That and a side of hummus and I'm a happy camper.


The mint in the tabbouleh is so refreshing. Thanks for mentioning that. I have some mint in the garden and flat leaf parsley that needs to be cut. Tabouleh on the menu tonight!


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

GWPlver said:


> I think I have finally read all of the Stephanie books. Quick and easy read but very enjoyable. I love Grandma Maseur (sp?). I heard at one time that there was a Stephanie Plum movie being made but haven't seen anything more about it.


Grandma Mazur. What a hoot! They made a movie out of One for the Money. Katherine Hiegel played Stephanie. Debbie Reynolds played Grandma. Not a good fit there. The movie did not capture the humor from the books. IMO


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Bazinga for now ladies!


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

At 'best' it is a very, very poor allocation of resources. At worst it is a slap in the face to human rights.



BrattyPatty said:


> Sound like ignorant lunatics?
> Look at Bloomberg in NY. While the 4th and 14th amendments of the constitution are being violated with the "Stop & Frisk"
> program, Bloomberg is up in arms about a judges ruling that the program is indeed violating the constitutional rights of the person being searched. 49% are black, 39% hispanic and 32% white of those being searched. Mind you, this is the same Republican mayor who wanted to ban super sized soft drinks.
> Glad to see an honest judge in this case.
> ...


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Only the outcome of elections will tell.



BrattyPatty said:


> The sad part,dame, is that some are getting away with it.


----------



## GWPlver (Mar 15, 2013)

BrattyPatty said:


> Grandma Mazur. What a hoot! They made a movie out of One for the Money. Katherine Hiegel played Stephanie. Debbie Reynolds played Grandma. Not a good fit there. The movie did not capture the humor from the books. IMO


Well rats - did I miss it? I don't think Katherine would have been my choice for Stephanie - maybe Sandra Bullock?


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

damemary said:


> At 'best' it is a very, very poor allocation of resources. At worst it is a slap in the face to human rights.


damemary
we have a stretch of Road winding through an affluent area where you OFTEN see Cars stopped by Police. You can place a sure bet that the Driver is always a Person of color. Oh what a wonderful Christian Nation we have turned into and the ones who mumble Christianity most frequently are the least fair and caring.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

damemary
I like your genlte looking Bunch of Flowers. Of course some Nut needed to attack that also. SONS. No hope for them to ever reach at least some maturity.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Friends, I am going to hang out here. The classless and unsophisticated are getting too dirty for me in the other threads. alcameron how is your Shrug coming? I am working on a Vest.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> Friends, I am going to hang out here. The classless and unsophisticated are getting too dirty for me in the other threads. alcameron how is your Shrug coming? I am working on a Vest.


I finished the ribbing for the waist/bottom, and tonight I'll do the collar ribbing. Then sew up the side seams, and I'm finished. We have knitting this morning, but I'm working on my mindless market bag while there.
This is a good place to hang out!


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

GWPlver said:


> Well rats - did I miss it? I don't think Katherine would have been my choice for Stephanie - maybe Sandra Bullock?


Katherine actually did a good job. Her hair was brown in the movie. It was Debbie Reynolds who just didn't cut it as Grandma. I would picture Estelle Getty or Yetta from the old TV show "The Nanny" just because of her clothes. It might still be on Netflix if you have it.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

damemary said:


> At 'best' it is a very, very poor allocation of resources. At worst it is a slap in the face to human rights.


Good morning, ladies! Beautiful day here in Uffda land.
Unfortunately I caught a nasty cold. No fun! Brynn has it too.

Dame, the cops they interviewed did not like the program and felt that they were violating these people's rights.


----------



## medusa (Nov 20, 2012)

Hi Everyone!
I am now the library on a public computer - mine is down. I miss you gals! I tried to read S+O but too many pages to go through here. I hope everyone is well and I'll catch up soon!

Lisa


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

medusa said:


> Hi Everyone!
> I am now the library on a public computer - mine is down. I miss you gals! I tried to read S+O but too many pages to go through here. I hope everyone is well and I'll catch up soon!
> 
> Lisa


Hi Lisa! You are not missing much on S&O. Same old same old..... Hope your computer gets up and running soon! We've missed you, too!


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Here is a pic of the sweater I will start for Brynn today. Instead of the green, I will do it up in a natural color. Brynn and I have nasty colds and we are both dragging today.She looks so miserable. Her nose is cherry red and her eyes are so watery. 
The pattern is called a Cardigan for Merry. It is a free downloadable pattern. I am thinking of adding the cabling around the wrists. What do you think?


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> Here is a pic of the sweater I will start for Brynn today. Instead of the green, I will do it up in a natural color. Brynn and I have nasty colds and we are both dragging today.She looks so miserable. Her nose is cherry red and her eyes are so watery.
> The pattern is called a Cardigan for Merry. It is a free downloadable pattern. I am thinking of adding the cabling around the wrists. What do you think?


This is very cute and tres chic! I would like it with or without wrist cables. You should probably leave them off so her raw bling will show up better. Or are they raw oysters? Feel better---lots of juice and chicken soup. . . .
Bazinga for now. Off to knitting!
Later


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

alcameron said:


> This is very cute and tres chic! I would like it with or without wrist cables. You should probably leave them off so her raw bling will show up better. Or are they raw oysters? Feel better---lots of juice and chicken soup. . . .
> Bazinga for now. Off to knitting!
> Later


Have a great time! raw bling LOL!!!!


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> Have a great time! raw bling LOL!!!! I am taking lots of Vitamin C.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

medusa said:


> Hi Everyone!
> I am now the library on a public computer - mine is down. I miss you gals! I tried to read S+O but too many pages to go through here. I hope everyone is well and I'll catch up soon!
> 
> Lisa


Hello Lisa
always a pleasure to see you. Many pages would not be too bad if .................................. Huck


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Huck, what do you think of the baby sweater I posted?


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Skip the usual suspects Lisa and it will cut down the reading considerably.



Huckleberry said:


> Hello Lisa
> always a pleasure to see you. Many pages would not be too bad if .................................. Huck


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Brynne will be a great model. Lovely work Patty.



BrattyPatty said:


> Huck, what do you think of the baby sweater I posted?


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Oh, dame, I didn't mean to confuse you. I haven't started it yet. This is a pic of the pattern I will be making in a natural color washable wool. I will be casting on the stitches this afternoon after my daughter comes to pick up Brynn. It looks like it should knit up rather quickly, sans the cabling. But I do love celtic cabling!


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I think you're right about the cabling around the wrists. Kiss her all you can....even if she has a cold. It's worth it.



BrattyPatty said:


> Here is a pic of the sweater I will start for Brynn today. Instead of the green, I will do it up in a natural color. Brynn and I have nasty colds and we are both dragging today.She looks so miserable. Her nose is cherry red and her eyes are so watery.
> The pattern is called a Cardigan for Merry. It is a free downloadable pattern. I am thinking of adding the cabling around the wrists. What do you think?


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

BrattyPatty said:


> Huck, what do you think of the baby sweater I posted?


BrattyPatty
I really, really like it. I may knit that for one of my large Dolls.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> BrattyPatty
> I really, really like it. You do swell work. I may knit that for one of my large Dolls.


Haven't made it yet Huck. This is just a picture of the pattern.
I will do it in a natural color. I will post it as it progresses.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

damemary said:


> I think you're right about the cabling around the wrists. Kiss her all you can....even if she has a cold. It's worth it.


Oh, dame, I do! She is such a sweetie. We are both going to snuggle up and take a nap. BBL!

Bazinga


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

BrattyPatty said:


> Haven't made it yet Huck. This is just a picture of the pattern.
> I will do it in a natural color. I will post it as it progresses.


BrattyPatty
It will look great with our without the cable around the wrist. I would knit as shown. The cables around the wrist may get snags. Kids are very busy with their hands.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Nothing better than napping with a baby.



BrattyPatty said:


> Oh, dame, I do! She is such a sweetie. We are both going to snuggle up and take a nap. BBL!
> 
> Bazinga


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

I remember trying to take a nap with my grand daughter once when she was about 2. I laid down on my bed with her and closed my eyes and I knew she was watching me and not laying down. Pretty soon, she started to crawl off the bed and as she got down she whispered nigh night and away she went.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

Hi, ladies. I've been away for a while but have spent some time catching up on the doings in the Obamacare thread. My my, things never change, do they?


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

susanmos2000 said:


> Hi, ladies. I've been away for a while but have spent some time catching up on the doings in the Obamacare thread. My my, things never change, do they?


Hi Susan!!! Lovely to see you!! Yeah, same old stuff. Hoe you and son are doin good. Is he enjoying his summer vacation?
Keep us updated!


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> Hi Susan!!! Lovely to see you!! Yeah, same old stuff. Hoe you and son are doin good. Is he enjoying his summer vacation?
> Keep us updated!


Yes, he did (past tense)...believe it or not he had to go back on August 7th. I felt pretty sorry for him as most of his Xbox pals are still lounging around enjoying themselves, but early start dates seem to be the norm in California. He had a pretty nice six weeks off, though--a trip to Disneyland in June, swimming lessons at the recreation center, two trips to local water parks etc etc.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

susanmos2000 said:


> Yes, he did (past tense)...believe it or not he had to go back on August 7th. I felt pretty sorry for him as most of his Xbox pals are still lounging around enjoying themselves, but early start dates seem to be the norm in California. He had a pretty nice six weeks off, though--a trip to Disneyland in June, swimming lessons at the recreation center, two trips to local water parks etc etc.


Wow! That is early. Glad he had a fun summer break. My nephew goes to school year round in Vegas. They break it up into tracks. I know they go for so many weeks and then get 3 off etc. Teachers say it's great for the kids because they retain more and most parents are okay with it.
How have you been??


----------



## GWPlver (Mar 15, 2013)

BrattyPatty said:


> Katherine actually did a good job. Her hair was brown in the movie. It was Debbie Reynolds who just didn't cut it as Grandma. I would picture Estelle Getty or Yetta from the old TV show "The Nanny" just because of her clothes. It might still be on Netflix if you have it.


I do - it would at least be fun to watch the show. I'm really not a Debbie Reynolds fan - I don't think she is that great of an actress but I will check out the movie nonetheless. Thanks.


----------



## GWPlver (Mar 15, 2013)

BrattyPatty said:


> Here is a pic of the sweater I will start for Brynn today. Instead of the green, I will do it up in a natural color. Brynn and I have nasty colds and we are both dragging today.She looks so miserable. Her nose is cherry red and her eyes are so watery.
> The pattern is called a Cardigan for Merry. It is a free downloadable pattern. I am thinking of adding the cabling around the wrists. What do you think?


Oh my gosh - that is a great pattern. What a wonderful grandma you are!


----------



## GWPlver (Mar 15, 2013)

NJG said:


> I remember trying to take a nap with my grand daughter once when she was about 2. I laid down on my bed with her and closed my eyes and I knew she was watching me and not laying down. Pretty soon, she started to crawl off the bed and as she got down she whispered nigh night and away she went.


Now that is a cute story!!


----------



## GWPlver (Mar 15, 2013)

susanmos2000 said:


> Hi, ladies. I've been away for a while but have spent some time catching up on the doings in the Obamacare thread. My my, things never change, do they?


It's Susan!!! Hello! It's not a thread worth reading. So much misinformation and unpatriotic people on the "other side". Certainly not worth the time to post or read. Glad to hear from you.


----------



## GWPlver (Mar 15, 2013)

BrattyPatty said:


> Wow! That is early. Glad he had a fun summer break. My nephew goes to school year round in Vegas. They break it up into tracks. I know they go for so many weeks and then get 3 off etc. Teachers say it's great for the kids because they retain more and most parents are okay with it.
> How have you been??


That's interesting that Vegas is year round. It would be interesting to see the statistics to determine if year round is better than the typical school year.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

GWPlver said:


> That's interesting that Vegas is year round. It would be interesting to see the statistics to determine if year round is better than the typical school year.


My sister worked for the school district. She said at first the parents were up in arms.But Las Vegas had such a population explosion in the last 25-30 years, they couldn't build schools fast enough or recruit enough teachers. They were able to cycle more kids through with the year round schedule.
Parents were upset because they couldn't take 3 weeks off 3 times a year. Somehow they all managed to work it out!


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> Wow! That is early. Glad he had a fun summer break. My nephew goes to school year round in Vegas. They break it up into tracks. I know they go for so many weeks and then get 3 off etc. Teachers say it's great for the kids because they retain more and most parents are okay with it.
> How have you been??


I've been well, thanks. Yes, my son does get the short end of the stick re: summer breaks, but then he does get two weeks off in October, four in December/January, then another two in April. I guess it all works out the same no matter how you slice it, but I certainly can't convince HIM of that, haha.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

GWPlver said:


> It's Susan!!! Hello! It's not a thread worth reading. So much misinformation and unpatriotic people on the "other side". Certainly not worth the time to post or read. Glad to hear from you.


Thanks, GW. It's good to be back.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

You certainly have been missed, Susan.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

Thanks. I checked in every now and again--things certainly were lively! The gathering of the Minnesota gals sounded like fun--things almost came to a standstill on the thread with you ladies away.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

susanmos2000 said:


> Thanks. I checked in every now and again--things certainly were lively! The gathering of the Minnesota gals sounded like fun--things almost came to a standstill on the thread with you ladies away.


We had a great time! Next year you have to join us! The days in the cities were like a whirlwind, but nice and relaxing up 'nort' uffda!


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> We had a great time! Next year you have to join us! The days in the cities were like a whirlwind, but nice and relaxing up 'nort' uffda!


No doubt! I definitely would have liked to tag along--good company and fine weather (at least better than that of coastal California)--who could ask for anything more?


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

Well, time for me to leave and get out the whip (it's that dreaded Homework time). Have a great night, ladies.

Bazinga!


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

susanmos2000 said:


> Yes, he did (past tense)...believe it or not he had to go back on August 7th. I felt pretty sorry for him as most of his Xbox pals are still lounging around enjoying themselves, but early start dates seem to be the norm in California. He had a pretty nice six weeks off, though--a trip to Disneyland in June, swimming lessons at the recreation center, two trips to local water parks etc etc.


Hey, Susan, good to see you. We're all still here and we're all missing you! Hope you can peek in from time to time. Not much has changed.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

NJG said:


> I remember trying to take a nap with my grand daughter once when she was about 2. I laid down on my bed with her and closed my eyes and I knew she was watching me and not laying down. Pretty soon, she started to crawl off the bed and as she got down she whispered nigh night and away she went.


Cute story!


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

alcameron said:


> Cute story!


That is a funny story, NJG. I have to lay with Brynn til she falls asleep. Usually it's a lullaby or a book to get her to sleep.
But thanks for the warning of what is to come LOL!


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

NJG said:


> I remember trying to take a nap with my grand daughter once when she was about 2. I laid down on my bed with her and closed my eyes and I knew she was watching me and not laying down. Pretty soon, she started to crawl off the bed and as she got down she whispered nigh night and away she went.


NJG
that is adorable.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Little poopy. Sick feeling just when You're ready for a nap.



NJG said:


> I remember trying to take a nap with my grand daughter once when she was about 2. I laid down on my bed with her and closed my eyes and I knew she was watching me and not laying down. Pretty soon, she started to crawl off the bed and as she got down she whispered nigh night and away she went.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I just hope they stay there. For me, they don't exist.



susanmos2000 said:


> Hi, ladies. I've been away for a while but have spent some time catching up on the doings in the Obamacare thread. My my, things never change, do they?


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I happen to think that is the best system. Kids retain more. School buildings used more efficiently. And the kids go back to school just when they get bored and miss it. Glad you had fun this summer. I'm so ready for the heat to start cooling.



susanmos2000 said:


> Yes, he did (past tense)...believe it or not he had to go back on August 7th. I felt pretty sorry for him as most of his Xbox pals are still lounging around enjoying themselves, but early start dates seem to be the norm in California. He had a pretty nice six weeks off, though--a trip to Disneyland in June, swimming lessons at the recreation center, two trips to local water parks etc etc.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Debby Reynolds seems to hide any emotion except perkiness. Have you noticed how acting styles have evolved over the years?



GWPlver said:


> I do - it would at least be fun to watch the show. I'm really not a Debbie Reynolds fan - I don't think she is that great of an actress but I will check out the movie nonetheless. Thanks.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I think of the parents that have to find day care for the kids. I think year round makes sense.



BrattyPatty said:


> My sister worked for the school district. She said at first the parents were up in arms.But Las Vegas had such a population explosion in the last 25-30 years, they couldn't build schools fast enough or recruit enough teachers. They were able to cycle more kids through with the year round schedule.
> Parents were upset because they couldn't take 3 weeks off 3 times a year. Somehow they all managed to work it out!


----------



## shayfaye (May 6, 2011)

Good night and good morning Susan! Welcome back.
I quit going to the other pages as I just got ill from reading the misinformation that is being spread around our country. So far, I have really enjoyed being here and chatting. 
Blessed are those who are peaceful to be around.


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

This was a statement posted on an outdoor church sign in Australia.

Dear Christians
Some people are gay, get over it. Love God


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I LOVE it! Applies to many things.



NJG said:


> This was a statement posted on an outdoor church sign in Australia.
> 
> Dear Christians
> Some people are gay, get over it. Love God


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

NJG said:


> This was a statement posted on an outdoor church sign in Australia.
> 
> Dear Christians
> Some people are gay, get over it. Love God





damemary said:


> I LOVE it! Applies to many things.


Romans 1:18-32

But God shows his anger from heaven against all sinful, wicked people who suppress the truth by their wickedness.... Yes, they knew God, but they wouldn't worship him as God or even give him thanks. And they began to think up foolish ideas of what God was like. 

*As a result, their minds became dark and confused. Claiming to be wise, they instead became utter fools. * And instead of worshiping the glorious, ever-living God, they worshiped idols made to look like mere people and birds and animals and reptiles.

So God abandoned them to do whatever shameful things their hearts desired.  As a result, they did vile and degrading things with each other's bodies.

*They traded the truth about God for a lie. So they worshiped and served the things God created instead of the Creator himself, who is worthy of eternal praise! Amen.*

That is why God abandoned them to their shameful desires. Even the women turned against the natural way to have sex and instead indulged in sex with each other. And the men, instead of having normal sexual relations with women, burned with lust for each other. Men did shameful things with other men, and as a result of this sin, they suffered within themselves the penalty they deserved.

Since they thought it foolish to acknowledge God, he abandoned them to their foolish thinking and let them do things that should never be done.

*Their lives became full of every kind of wickedness, sin, greed, hate, envy, murder, quarreling, deception, malicious behavior, and gossip. They are backstabbers, haters of God, insolent, proud, and boastful. *

They invent new ways of sinning, and they disobey their parents. They refuse to understand, break their promises, are heartless, and have no mercy. They know God's justice requires that those who do these things deserve to die, yet they do them anyway.

Worse yet, they encourage others to do them, too.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

No comment to sermon.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

damemary said:


> No comment to sermon.


The only comment I can make is that the use of color and other fancy formatting is truly inspiring. The rest is pure macadamia.:mrgreen:


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

damemary said:


> No comment to sermon.


To quote your prior post: "I LOVE it! Applies to many things."

I should add, God doesn't take kindly to being mocked, and the words are not mine but the words of _God_ from the _Bible._

Too bad you and your friends in this thread don't recognize nor heed them; your loss for eternity.


----------



## GWPlver (Mar 15, 2013)

damemary said:


> No comment to sermon.


WTH??? Got my laugh for the day. :XD: :XD:


----------



## shayfaye (May 6, 2011)

I am in the ignoring mode right now and it feels real good.


----------



## shayfaye (May 6, 2011)

Oh, and a super friend and coworker sent me this webpage. I love it and hope you all do as well. Has many patterns that convert to crochet and back to knit.

http://www.knitting-crochet.com/index.html


----------



## GWPlver (Mar 15, 2013)

shayfaye said:


> Oh, and a super friend and coworker sent me this webpage. I love it and hope you all do as well. Has many patterns that convert to crochet and back to knit.
> 
> http://www.knitting-crochet.com/index.html


That's cool - I will take a look.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

MaidInBedlam said:


> The only comment I can make is that the use of color and other fancy formatting is truly inspiring. The rest is pure macadamia.:mrgreen:


BrattyPtty
I love the macademia statement. Now that is really cute.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

shayfaye said:


> Oh, and a super friend and coworker sent me this webpage. I love it and hope you all do as well. Has many patterns that convert to crochet and back to knit.
> 
> http://www.knitting-crochet.com/index.html


shayfaye
THANK YOU. That is a very nice site to keep on hand. Huck


----------



## shayfaye (May 6, 2011)

That was cute, wasn't it?


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> To quote your prior post: "I LOVE it! Applies to many things."
> 
> I should add, God doesn't take kindly to being mocked, and the words are not mine but the words of _God_ from the _Bible._
> 
> Too bad you and your friends in this thread don't recognize nor heed them; your loss for eternity.


KPG
still waiting for your map for the location of Heaven and Hell. And by the way it is you who always mocks Christianity. Your behavior is so opposite of what the good book asks you to be.


----------



## shayfaye (May 6, 2011)

My favorite in the Good Book is Matthew. I find him to be the most charitable in his words and deeds. When I had cancer, I read this over and over. I volunteered some days when I could barely stand and yet, I made it a point to dance in the evenings, even if it was only swaying to the music, from the strength I drew from others less fortunate than me. 
Does anyone else have a favorite passage or book or chapter from their personal spiritual view? I worked at the Kuwait Embassy in DC with doctoral students and when it was Ramadan, I read Revelations and they read the Koran. I fasted along with them. We discussed the many words we read in depth during that month. I learned a lot about tolerance.


----------



## rocky1991 (May 8, 2011)

damemary said:


> No comment to sermon.


That's why I don't belong to any organized religion.


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

damemary said:


> No comment to sermon.


Won't read sermon.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

NJG said:


> Won't read sermon.


You won't read the Bible? The post was NOT a sermon = words verbatim from the Bible.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

Has everyone been following what the republican state legislatures are doing to voting rights laws? North Carolina enacted some this past week. Gee, I thought we had a democracy and were supposed to encourage people to take part by exercising their right to vote. Hmmmm . . . Why are states making it more difficult for certain groups of people to vote???


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

alcameron said:


> Has everyone been following what the republican state legislatures are doing to voting rights laws? North Carolina enacted some this past week. Gee, I thought we had a democracy and were supposed to encourage people to take part by exercising their right to vote. Hmmmm . . . Why are states making it more difficult for certain groups of people to vote???


Yes I have been. I hope someone in North Carolina takes them to court. I think the DOJ already has in Texas. It certainly didn't take them long once the SCOTUS gave their ruling.


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

GWPlver said:


> WTH??? Got my laugh for the day. :XD: :XD:


The best way to handle posts like that is to just scroll right on by.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

NJG said:


> Yes I have been. I hope someone in North Carolina takes them to court. I think the DOJ already has in Texas. It certainly didn't take them long once the SCOTUS gave their ruling.


Honestly, I feel as though this country is regressing because it's being suffocated by republicans and Tea Party people.


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

alcameron said:


> Honestly, I feel as though this country is regressing because it's being suffocated by republicans and Tea Party people.


I know what you mean. Common sense tells me that there aren't enough crazy people in this country that would give them any more power than they already have. But then I just consider all the shenanigans they are trying to pull and I get very worried. They may say they are Christians, but they do not act like Christians.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

NJG said:


> I know what you mean. Common sense tells me that there aren't enough crazy people in this country that would give them any more power than they already have. But then I just consider all the shenanigans they are trying to pull and I get very worried. They may say they are Christians, but they do not act like Christians.


I'll never understand that, but don't get me started. In my opinion, Christians should not want to see people suffer. They should be applauding the fact that more people will have healthcare, they should want the government to help the disadvantaged, they should be fighting for a minimum wage that allows people to get out of poverty. Many Christians rationalize by saying that they do their share for charity or give at church and furthermore, Jesus didn't say the government should provide for the poor! Most people have a very poor concept of how many people are living in poverty in the US and don't understand that the amount of good that can be done by churches and non-profit agencies just isn't cutting it. I don't mean to single out Christians, but if they're the ones who are trumpeting the Good Book, they should follow it---and not just certain parts.
Off my soapbox


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

Andrea, another thing that bugs me is painting everyone with a broad brush and assuming that if you are on welfare, it is because you are lazy and don't want to work. That attitude is so unfair to so many people.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

Yes, that drives me nuts, too. If people see one person abusing the system, they manage to assume that every person receiving aid is a "taker" and is abusing the system. The system is there to help people who aren't able to make it for one reason or another. Why belittle people in need?? At the same time those who want to make cuts to the welfare system don't want taxes raised on the wealthy or on corporations. why should I pay more in taxes than Verizon and Facebook? I just don't get it. There's a widening gap between the rich and the poor, and in some ways I'm glad to be old so I don't have to see the day when we're all at the poverty level working our buns off to serve the elite.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

I saw this guy on Bill Moyers. An economist I could understand! He talked about (among other things) the flaws in our capitalistic system. I agreed with almost every word he said. Look him up.

http://www.theguardian.com/profile/richard-wolff


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

You are so right Andrea. The saying the rich are getting richer and the poor are getting poorer is so very true. I argued that point with my republican senator Grassley and told him he didn't know what he was talking about. It can hit them right in the face and they still don't believe it.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

My present avatar is from the Grand Canyon. So inspiring.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

It is a struggle for me but worth it. Onward.



shayfaye said:


> I am in the ignoring mode right now and it feels real good.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Inspiring. Thanks so much for sharing.



shayfaye said:


> My favorite in the Good Book is Matthew. I find him to be the most charitable in his words and deeds. When I had cancer, I read this over and over. I volunteered some days when I could barely stand and yet, I made it a point to dance in the evenings, even if it was only swaying to the music, from the strength I drew from others less fortunate than me.
> Does anyone else have a favorite passage or book or chapter from their personal spiritual view? I worked at the Kuwait Embassy in DC with doctoral students and when it was Ramadan, I read Revelations and they read the Koran. I fasted along with them. We discussed the many words we read in depth during that month. I learned a lot about tolerance.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Amen.



rocky1991 said:


> That's why I don't belong to any organized religion.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I understand. I prefer to choose my own reading matter also.



NJG said:


> Won't read sermon.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Because they don't want the 'wrong' people to vote?

Ps love the avatar Goody-two-shoes.



alcameron said:


> Has everyone been following what the republican state legislatures are doing to voting rights laws? North Carolina enacted some this past week. Gee, I thought we had a democracy and were supposed to encourage people to take part by exercising their right to vote. Hmmmm . . . Why are states making it more difficult for certain groups of people to vote???


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Poor attempts. Cannot stand, and, hopefully, will prove to all voters what these folks are all about.



alcameron said:


> Honestly, I feel as though this country is regressing because it's being suffocated by republicans and Tea Party people.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

alcameron said:


> Has everyone been following what the republican state legislatures are doing to voting rights laws? North Carolina enacted some this past week. Gee, I thought we had a democracy and were supposed to encourage people to take part by exercising their right to vote. Hmmmm . . . Why are states making it more difficult for certain groups of people to vote???


alcameron
FEAR but no matter what they are trying to do now, before too long, all of those who are being attacked by the Republicans will be a majority. As the World turns. Looking forward to the future.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

alcameron said:


> Honestly, I feel as though this country is regressing because it's being suffocated by republicans and Tea Party people.


alcameron
I wonder if Viagra is taking a toll on the old white GOP guys. They sure are not behaving normal. Perhaps the mind is suffering some side effects not known yet. Would be interesting to hear the mainstream Republicans' conversations behind closed doors. They must be horrified. Some GOP members feel that perhaps their party should hit rock bottom in order to survive at all and then restructure.


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

Jay Leno just called A. Weiner the peter tweeter. I think the name fits. I don't know why he isn't ready to just go hide in the corner somewhere.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

NJG said:


> They may say they are Christians, but they do not act like Christians.


Nor do you particularly when you repeat distasteful jokes about God and do not recognize Biblical verses when you see them.


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> alcameron
> I wonder if Viagra is taking a toll on the old white GOP guys. They sure are not behaving normal. Perhaps the mind is suffering some side effects not known yet. Would be interesting to hear the mainstream Republicans' conversations behind closed doors. They must be horrified. Some GOP members feel that perhaps their party should hit rock bottom in order to survive at all and then restructure.


Well, you know sometimes men don't use their head. I guess Viagra could be affecting what they do think with. Oh, now that wasn't even nice.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

NJG said:


> Jay Leno just called A. Weiner the peter tweeter. I think the name fits. I don't know why he isn't ready to just go hide in the corner somewhere.


That's a good one. I used to like Weiner, but he's got a problem. He needs to get out of the race, out of the public eye, and get some help.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

Huckleberry said:


> BrattyPtty
> I love the macademia statement. Now that is really cute.


I''m using as a replacement for a lot of exclaimations like "Far Out" or "Wow" or "Did you really just say THAT!!" or "Arrggghh!"

Huck, you just added another layer of use by spelling macadamia (the nut) "macademia" which sounds like a good way to make fun of "academia".

BrattyPatty, you have unleashed the power of word here. 
:thumbup:


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

NJG said:


> Jay Leno just called A. Weiner the peter tweeter. I think the name fits. I don't know why he isn't ready to just go hide in the corner somewhere.


ROFLMOA :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

MaidInBedlam said:


> I''m using as a replacement for a lot of exclaimations like "Far Out" or "Wow" or "Did you really just say THAT!!" or "Arrggghh!"
> 
> Huck, you just added another layer of use by spelling macadamia (the nut) "macademia" which sounds like a good way to make fun of "academia".
> 
> ...


Glad to appease!!


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

NJG said:


> Well, you know sometimes men don't use their head. I guess Viagra could be affecting what they do think with. Oh, now that wasn't even nice.


But not too far from the truth either!


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

Huckleberry said:


> alcameron
> I wonder if Viagra is taking a toll on the old white GOP guys. They sure are not behaving normal. Perhaps the mind is suffering some side effects not known yet. Would be interesting to hear the mainstream Republicans' conversations behind closed doors. They must be horrified. Some GOP members feel that perhaps their party should hit rock bottom in order to survive at all and then restructure.


Those guys are probably suffering reduced blood flow to their brains while it is diverted to another organ. In spite of the destructive nature of the ultra-right, tea party and religious right, I hope the Republican Party can restructure itself into a more mainstream party that people who still have most of their sanity will want to be part of. Instead of hitting rock bottom it might be better if they looked back at their roots.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

alcameron said:


> Has everyone been following what the republican state legislatures are doing to voting rights laws? North Carolina enacted some this past week. Gee, I thought we had a democracy and were supposed to encourage people to take part by exercising their right to vote. Hmmmm . . . Why are states making it more difficult for certain groups of people to vote???


Because they know that the people who they are supressing are minority and will most likely vote for Democrats.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

NJG said:


> You are so right Andrea. The saying the rich are getting richer and the poor are getting poorer is so very true. I argued that point with my republican senator Grassley and told him he didn't know what he was talking about. It can hit them right in the face and they still don't believe it.


And in between the beseiged middle class is being slowly eroded. Some slough off to poverty, some manage to catch the coattails of wealth and no one fills their places.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> Because they know that the people who they are supressing are minority and will most likely vote for Democrats.


They aren't allowing college student ID cards to stand as voter ID cards. They're eliminating many polling places so that people have to go farther from home to vote. In one case they combined 3 polling places into one, put the polling place in an out-of-way area, and structured it so that 9,000 people have one little place to vote--and the place has just 3 parking spaces. I hope the Justice Dept goes after them. It's happening all over the place where repubs are in control.
What a sad state of affairs!


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

alcameron said:


> They aren't allowing college student ID cards to stand as voter ID cards. They're eliminating many polling places so that people have to go farther from home to vote. In one case they combined 3 polling places into one, put the polling place in an out-of-way area, and structured it so that 9,000 people have one little place to vote--and the place has just 3 parking spaces. I hope the Justice Dept goes after them. It's happening all over the place where repubs are in control.
> What a sad state of affairs!


I was watching MSNBC yesterday and they were talking about N. Carolina and showed a very angry Eric Holder walking down the hall. I think the DOJ is on it. I hope so! That really stinks for the college students. How many will have to surrender their state issued ID"S and driver's licenses just to pay for a new one to vote in a certain district. It is ridiculous! Just like we worked on here in the fall last year, just in case, we advised college students to use the absentee ballots. Did NC ban that right too?


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

MaidInBedlam said:


> And in between the beseiged middle class is being slowly eroded. Some slough off to poverty, some manage to catch the coattails of wealth and no one fill their places.


Keep them in poverty! Don't raise the minimum wage! Abolish the unions! Corporations are people! Hide your money in the Cayman Islands! Don't raise taxes! Cut welfare! Don't let them vote! Reward the rich! 
I'm getting really sick of all the crap being flung around!


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

alcameron said:


> Keep them in poverty! Don't raise the minimum wage! Abolish the unions! Corporations are people! Hide your money in the Cayman Islands! Don't raise taxes! Cut welfare! Don't let them vote! Reward the rich!
> I'm getting really sick of all the crap being flung around!


Take those school lunches away from those poor kids! No food stamps for seniors either!


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> Take those school lunches away from those poor kids! No food stamps for seniors either!


And take away Medicare and Obamacare and Social Security!


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

alcameron said:


> And take away Medicare and Obamacare and Social Security!


Can you imagine the sad state of this country if that were to happen? Talk about death panels! 
During the Great Depression, people were so much more giving than today. 
Pull yourself up by your own bootstraps!


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Nor do you particularly when you repeat distasteful jokes about God and do not recognize Biblical verses when you see them.


KPG
quite your preaching, no-one is listening. Get me your map to Heaven and Hell. We know what is expected from us, you still have to learn that. Get busy.


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

The repubs keep saying "well you have to have ID for so many other things, why not voting. Well OK then repubs, please explain why you cut early voting and why the Sunday before the election? Oh, I know that answer. It's because that is when African Americans have their Souls to the Polls drives and they take them by bus to vote. You can't let too many people vote that will probably vote democrat.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Ver well stated, NJG. It is a travesty! These people who are going to have a hard time voting will show us once again that they are strong and will get their vote in one way or the other. Things like this just make them more determined. 

Let's hope the DOJ will find some way to stop this.


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

Why do republicans vote against their own self interests? If repubs ever gain control of both the house and senate and also the presidency, you know they will go after social security and Medicare. What do older republicans think about that?


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

NJG said:


> Why do republicans vote against their own self interests? If repubs ever gain control of both the house and senate and also the presidency, you know they will go after social security and Medicare. What do older republicans think about that?


I'm not sure what defines a republican anymore. Has the party split into thirds? Far right wing, Tea Party and Conservative?
The republicans in the house and senate do not like each other.
So how can anything ever be accomplished even if they do gain control of the presidency and both houses?


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

NJG said:


> Why do republicans vote against their own self interests? If repubs ever gain control of both the house and senate and also the presidency, you know they will go after social security and Medicare. What do older republicans think about that?


Those repubs who vote against their own Interests----I've always wondered why, but I've taken a page from the conservatives book: it's because they're low-information voters!


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> I'm not sure what defines a republican anymore. Has the party split into thirds? Far right wing, Tea Party and Conservative?
> The republicans in the house and senate do not like each other.
> So how can anything ever be accomplished even if they do gain control of the ppresidency and both houses?


One faction will have to sacrifice itself for the good of the party, right?


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Good evening Huck!!


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

alcameron said:


> One faction will have to sacrifice itself for the good of the party, right?


One would think so, but the disarray the party is in now is leaving a very bad taste in the mouths of voters. Maybe we will see more independents this next election.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> One would think so, but the disarray the party is in now is leaving a very bad taste in the mouths of voters. Maybe we will see more independents this next election.


I like their party is disarray!


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

alcameron said:


> I like their party is disarray!


Did I spell it wrong  ?


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

I am going to BAZINGA out! Cold meds have me drowsy.
Have a good night ladies!


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> Did I spell it wrong  ?


No, I made a typo
I like their party IN disarray!
My eyelids are getting droopy, so I'm going to jump into bed
Nighty night


----------



## medusa (Nov 20, 2012)

BrattyPatty said:


> Oh, dame, I didn't mean to confuse you. I haven't started it yet. This is a pic of the pattern I will be making in a natural color washable wool. I will be casting on the stitches this afternoon after my daughter comes to pick up Brynn. It looks like it should knit up rather quickly, sans the cabling. But I do love celtic cabling!


That's a gorgeous sweater! Personally, I would try a sleeve with the cabling before I made up my mind. That way, you won't have to love with any doubts! This is going to be a "put away" pattern for a future grandchild - thanks for sharing the name of it!! Let us know what you decide about the cuffs!


----------



## medusa (Nov 20, 2012)

susanmos2000 said:


> Hi, ladies. I've been away for a while but have spent some time catching up on the doings in the Obamacare thread. My my, things never change, do they?


Hi Susan - welcome back! No, they never do, but on to other topics! :roll: I hope you and your family had a great summer and it's nice to see that you are posting again!
Actually. I just updated this - It sounds like you and your family had a terrific time! Ah, Disneyland and water parks - what fun for your son! :thumbup:


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Maybe not 'nice' but true.



NJG said:


> Well, you know sometimes men don't use their head. I guess Viagra could be affecting what they do think with. Oh, now that wasn't even nice.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I predict Democratic....and moderate Republican lawyers will be volunteering their time to challenge this movement.... and it will be stopped in the courts. This is not what our country is about.



alcameron said:


> They aren't allowing college student ID cards to stand as voter ID cards. They're eliminating many polling places so that people have to go farther from home to vote. In one case they combined 3 polling places into one, put the polling place in an out-of-way area, and structured it so that 9,000 people have one little place to vote--and the place has just 3 parking spaces. I hope the Justice Dept goes after them. It's happening all over the place where repubs are in control.
> What a sad state of affairs!


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

This is really ugly. We can only work hard to register people to vote. I agree that the vote by mail option is great. We've used it for years and our ballots come in the mail. We never miss an 'odd' election and avoid finding the voting place, which always seems to be a moving target.



alcameron said:


> And take away Medicare and Obamacare and Social Security!


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Me too. I hope they don't find someone to start to pull it together ....at least until the 2016 Presidential election is over. Makes you wonder who they're working for.

Reminds me of a dog with a big juicy bone who sees his reflection in the water.....and starts barking....only to lose the bone.



alcameron said:


> I like their party is disarray!


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

alcameron said:


> I like their party is disarray!


alcameron
McCain was confronted by Town Hall Participants and got an ear full. Wonder how long some of the others like Cantor, Ryan and McConnell will be in hiding. They know well that they are in glass houses.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Good Morning.

It is a gorgeous morning. The dw is hanging everywhere andthe Brids are making their appearance and my computer is doing its danc once again. I am not going to correct. M y need to shut i off for w hile to cool down. Hope you can figure out what I treid to say. It does this peridociall. Misses letters or pust them in the wrong order.


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

According to Rev Sharpton

Children born in the last eight years will only know an African-American man being president of the United States. That changes the bar for all of our children, regardless of their race, their sexual orientation, their gender. It expands the scope of opportunity in their minds. And thats where change happens.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

NJG said:


> According to Rev Sharpton
> 
> Children born in the last eight years will only know an African-American man being president of the United States. That changes the bar for all of our children, regardless of their race, their sexual orientation, their gender. It expands the scope of opportunity in their minds. And thats where change happens.


NJG
Sharpton is very observing. have not always agreed with him but when you are trying to help such a large segment of Society you stumble on occasions. He is doing quite well right now.


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> NJG
> Sharpton is very observing. have not always agreed with him but when you are trying to help such a large segment of Society you stumble on occasions. He is doing quite well right now.


Yes, I remember him in the past and I really disliked him, a lot. He seems to have mellowed a lot and yes he stands up for the African American community as I expect him to do, but really preaches non violence now.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

NJG said:


> Why do republicans vote against their own self interests? If repubs ever gain control of both the house and senate and also the presidency, you know they will go after social security and Medicare. What do older republicans think about that?


Once anyone begins to feel negative effects from any attack on Social Security and Medicare there will be huge protests. Money talks and you-know-what walks. We're all the same when our wallets are robbed and babyboomer Republicans will be screaming blue murder along with everyone else if there is a noticeable decrease in Social Security or Medicare payments/coverage. Repubs can afford to be "idealistic" now in terms of their current party line because it isn't costing them anything yet.

I will have had a Social Security number and paid into Social Security for 50 years in 10 days, thanks to my parents insisting I get a SS card, and then starting a part-time job. I doubt I'm alone. Anyone who has paid into SS as long as I have has every reason to believe the system will do for them as they did for the system.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

NJG said:


> According to Rev Sharpton
> 
> Children born in the last eight years will only know an African-American man being president of the United States. That changes the bar for all of our children, regardless of their race, their sexual orientation, their gender. It expands the scope of opportunity in their minds. And thats where change happens.


Much as I loathe Sharpton, I think he's right. Starting with having an African-American President, the world is a very different place than it was in terms of who has power, whatever their race, gender or sexual orientation, than it was when I was an 8-year-old, in 1957. Heck, we're in a very different world than it was for the parents of today's 8-year-olds .


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

NJG said:


> The repubs keep saying "well you have to have ID for so many other things, why not voting. Well OK then repubs, please explain why you cut early voting and why the Sunday before the election? Oh, I know that answer. It's because that is when African Americans have their Souls to the Polls drives and they take them by bus to vote. You can't let too many people vote that will probably vote democrat.


Once upon a time, when the US was still the US, citizens were neither required to have or produce personal identification. The SCOTUS even ruled on a case in 1974 that this was the case. It was still the case before 9/11. Now we are required to have and produce ID. Welcome to the United States of Big Brother. If the Republican argument that it isn't a big deal to have voter ID holds water, then they agree that it's also OK that we live in the Big Brother society we have today.


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

Do you think Wall Street should pay a transaction tax? It would be 3 cents on $100. It is expected to curtail a lot of the speculation wall st does. It could bring in several hundred billion a year and could cut the deficit in half. The too big to fail banks have grown by 50% since the melt down and the divide between the top 1% and the poor is continuing to grow. If things don't change soon the rich will say jump and we will ask how high.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

MaidInBedlam said:


> Once anyone begins to feel negative effects from any attack on Social Security and Medicare there will be huge protests. Money talks and you-know-what walks. We're all the same when our wallets are robbed and babyboomer Republicans will be screaming blue murder along with everyone else if there is a noticeable decrease in Social Security or Medicare payments/coverage. Repubs can afford to be "idealistic" now in terms of their current party line because it isn't costing them anything yet.
> 
> I will have had a Social Security number and paid into Social Security for 50 years in 10 days, thanks to my parents insisting I get a SS card, and then starting a part-time job. I doubt I'm alone. Anyone who has paid into SS as long as I have has every reason to believe the system will do for them as they did for the system.


MIB
I have always paid in max. and EXPECT to get in return what has been promised all along.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

NJG said:


> Do you think Wall Street should pay a transaction tax? It would be 3 cents on $100. It is expected to curtail a lot of the speculation wall st does. It could bring in several hundred billion a year and could cut the deficit in half. The too big to fail banks have grown by 50% since the melt down and the divide between the top 1% and the poor is continuing to grow. If things don't change soon the rich will say jump and we will ask how high.


Sounds like a good idea on the surface. I don't think our current Congress could enact such a law, though.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

MaidInBedlam said:


> Once upon a time, when the US was still the US, citizens were neither required to have or produce personal identification. The SCOTUS even ruled on a case in 1974 that this was the case. It was still the case before 9/11. Now we are required to have and produce ID. Welcome to the United States of Big Brother. If the Republican argument that it isn't a big deal to have voter ID holds water, then they agree that it's also OK that we live in the Big Brother society we have today.


MIB
how does the GOP justify this crap when always hollering about smaller government? They have gotten into restricting our rights and even are invading our bodies, what is next?


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

alcameron said:


> Sounds like a good idea on the surface. I don't think our current Congress could enact such a law, though.


alcameron'
the more reason to throw them out and make them jobless but then, we still have to pay them for the rest of their lives and royally at that. What is wrong with us that we let this happen?


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

alcameron said:


> Sounds like a good idea on the surface. I don't think our current Congress could enact such a law, though.


No, it is something the democrats have wanted for quite some time, but it won't happen unless democrats are in complete control.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> alcameron'
> the more reason to throw them out and make them jobless but then, we still have to pay them for the rest of their lives and royally at that. What is wrong with us that we let this happen?


Huck
Low-information voters, voting against their own best interests???


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

Bazinga for now, ladies. Time to fix dinner.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I'd love to see Wall Street regulated in an effective manner. I don't have any idea what that might be. I do have a nomination of a man who could do the job, John Bogle. Hope his health would permit.



NJG said:


> Do you think Wall Street should pay a transaction tax? It would be 3 cents on $100. It is expected to curtail a lot of the speculation wall st does. It could bring in several hundred billion a year and could cut the deficit in half. The too big to fail banks have grown by 50% since the melt down and the divide between the top 1% and the poor is continuing to grow. If things don't change soon the rich will say jump and we will ask how high.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

They keep braying like jackasses?



Huckleberry said:


> MIB
> how does the GOP justify this crap when always hollering about smaller government? They have gotten into restricting our rights and even are invading our bodies, what is next?


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Remember those guys can exploit a loophole faster than you can slip on your sandals.



NJG said:


> No, it is something the democrats have wanted for quite some time, but it won't happen unless democrats are in complete control.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

NJG said:


> Do you think Wall Street should pay a transaction tax? It would be 3 cents on $100. It is expected to curtail a lot of the speculation wall st does. It could bring in several hundred billion a year and could cut the deficit in half. The too big to fail banks have grown by 50% since the melt down and the divide between the top 1% and the poor is continuing to grow. If things don't change soon the rich will say jump and we will ask how high.


NJG
wish WE THE PEOPLE could vote for it. It would get high voter approval.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

alcameron said:


> Huck
> Low-information voters, voting against their own best interests???


alcameron
you got it.
By the way I really like your Shoe. I do paint some of mine now and then with Fabric Paint, it works very well. If I want a certain color and can't find them, I color them myself. Works VERY well.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

alcameron said:


> Bazinga for now, ladies. Time to fix dinner.


alcameron
what's for dinner? We had italian Spaghetti and meatballs with a greek salad.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I worry that an ill-designed change would have unforeseen results.



Huckleberry said:


> NJG
> wish WE THE PEOPLE could vote for it. It would get high voter approval.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

In an other post "Any comment" someone posted a Boucle Hat available for the price of 98.00 lbs. And the remarks to it are interesting. Most call the hat ugly and expensive. I think that very nice yarn was used and the hat looks very nice on the Model. 98.00 lbs. seems expensive to many but that does not make it ugly. Are we surprised when women get paid less than men if they have no respect for their skills themselves? Are there so few thinking people in the knitting circle?


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I agree Ingried, but you need experience in the business sector to realize this. Any other ideas? It troubles me too.



Huckleberry said:


> In an other post "Any comment" someone posted a Boucle Hat available for the price of 98.00 lbs. And the remarks to it are interesting. Most call the hat ugly and expensive. I think that very nice yarn was used and the hat looks very nice on the Model. 98.00 lbs. seems expensive to many but that does not make it ugly. Are we surprised when women get paid less than men if they have no respect for their skills themselves? Are there so few thinking people in the knitting circle?


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Huckleberry said:


> In an other post "Any comment" someone posted a Boucle Hat available for the price of 98.00 lbs. And the remarks to it are interesting. Most call the hat ugly and expensive. I think that very nice yarn was used and the hat looks very nice on the Model. 98.00 lbs. seems expensive to many but that does not make it ugly. Are we surprised when women get paid less than men if they have no respect for their skills themselves? Are there so few thinking people in the knitting circle?





damemary said:


> I agree Ingried, but you need experience in the business sector to realize this. Any other ideas? It troubles me too.


Huckleberry wrote the post. So, why, then, damemary, did you respond, "I agree Ingried."

*So Huckleberry = Ingired as you just confirmed.*

Imagine that ... who knew?


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Huckleberry wrote the post. So, why, then, damemary, did you respond, "I agree Ingried."
> 
> *So Huckleberry = Ingired as you just confirmed.*
> 
> Imagine that ... who knew?


knitpresent
just to drive you even more nuts, get it? Wish I had Ingried's talent to get on your nerves. I am trying to follow in her footsteps. Got many tips from her.
Nobody confirmed anything - you just fell for the deception and got your jollies. We have learned to push your buttons. Keeps our fingers nimble.
By the way why such a never ending obsession Ingried? Stalking is unlawful.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Huckleberry wrote the post. So, why, then, damemary, did you respond, "I agree Ingried."
> 
> *So Huckleberry = Ingired as you just confirmed.*
> 
> Imagine that ... who knew?


More fun than a human being should be allowed to have, kpg


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

damemary
Congratulations, mission accomplished. You both were right on all points, Rascals you. Should be interesting. She is keeping track of all of it and so am I. These el. gadgets sure come in handy and I back up everything so that nothing can get lost.


----------



## aw9358 (Nov 1, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Huckleberry wrote the post. So, why, then, damemary, did you respond, "I agree Ingried."
> 
> *So Huckleberry = Ingired as you just confirmed.*
> 
> Imagine that ... who knew?


Or cared?


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

lovethelake said:


> More fun than a human being should be allowed to have, kpg


 :thumbup: It can get much better than Huck talking to herself as she is on Smoking! Can wait to hear the spin damemary posts to explain her mistake. She'd be best to not say a word except "Sorry" to Ingleberry for blowing her cover .... ROFLMBO :XD:

Dame, Huck, Ing and the rest of the loons must be fuming but cannot retract dame's mistake .... ooooopss!

Oh, what's a dame to do?


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Oh dear, HuckIngreid is having a really bad day.

You see, Huck told Ingried on another thread to post a pic of the knitting Ing did in Europe. (you know when she buried alive her dead husband)

One tiny problem, Ingried said goodbye to those of us on KP several days ago. But yet, Ingried came on hours ago to tell Huck she'd send Huck an e-mail pic of what she (Ingried) had knitted in Europe recently. 

Then Huck changed her mind and told Ingried NOT to post what Huck hasn't seen yet even though Huck complimented Ingried on a gorgeous creation which Huck HAD already seen.

Confused yet anyone - HuckIngried IS!

That's what happens HuckIngried when you lie - you cannot keep your stories/lies straight.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

It was a ruse to watch you crow and preen. That was right on target. And who are you Cherf, Tuesflt, etc.? I am willing to call a halt to this foolishness. I am sure no one else finds it so amusing. And, truth be told, it is childish, don't you think?



knitpresentgifts said:


> Huckleberry wrote the post. So, why, then, damemary, did you respond, "I agree Ingried."
> 
> *So Huckleberry = Ingired as you just confirmed.*
> 
> Imagine that ... who knew?


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

It's like someone has chosen to live in a Soap Opera world....must not have a real life to live.


----------



## peacegoddess (Jan 28, 2013)

Look what one city is doing to support families and communities against the economic crush. The Mayor is a Green Party member. A brief news flash on Democracy Now stated that Obama opposes this method.......that is one reason I do not vote Democratic.

A City Invokes Seizure Laws to Save Homes


Peter DaSilva for The New York Times

Robert and Patricia Castillo paid $420,000 for a three-bedroom, one-bathroom home in Richmond, Calif., in 2005. It is now worth $125,000. 

By SHAILA DEWAN

Published: July 29, 2013 




The power of eminent domain has traditionally worked against homeowners, who can be forced to sell their property to make way for a new highway or shopping mall. But now the working-class city of Richmond, Calif., hopes to use the same legal tool to help people stay right where they are. 

Peter DaSilva for The New York Times

Gayle McLaughlin, the former schoolteacher who is serving her second term as Richmond's mayor. 

Scarcely touched by the nations housing recovery and tired of waiting for federal help, Richmond is about to become the first city in the nation to try eminent domain as a way to stop foreclosures. 

The results will be closely watched by both Wall Street banks, which have vigorously opposed the use of eminent domain to buy mortgages and reduce homeowner debt, and a host of cities across the country that are considering emulating Richmond. 

The banks have warned that such a move will bring down a hail of lawsuits and all but halt mortgage lending in any city with the temerity to try it. 

But local officials, frustrated at the lack of large-scale relief from the Obama administration, relatively free of the influence that Wall Street wields in Washington, and faced with fraying neighborhoods and a depleted middle class, are beginning to shrug off those threats. 

Were not willing to back down on this, said Gayle McLaughlin, the former schoolteacher who is serving her second term as Richmonds mayor. They can put forward as much pressure as they would like but Im very committed to this program and Im very committed to the well-being of our neighborhoods. 

Despite rising home prices in many parts of the country, including California, roughly half of all homeowners with mortgages in Richmond are underwater, meaning they owe more  in some cases three or four times as much more  than their home is currently worth. On Monday, the city sent a round of letters to the owners and servicers of the loans, offering to buy 626 underwater loans. In some cases, the homeowner is already behind on the payments. Others are considered to be at risk of default, mainly because home values have fallen so much that the homeowner has little incentive to keep paying. 

Many cities, particularly those where minority residents were steered into predatory loans, face a situation similar to that in Richmond, which is largely black and Hispanic. About two dozen other local and state governments, including Newark, Seattle and a handful of cities in California, are looking at the eminent domain strategy, according to a count by Robert Hockett, a Cornell University law professor and one of the plans chief proponents. Irvington, N.J., passed a resolution supporting its use in July. North Las Vegas will consider an eminent domain proposal in August, and El Monte, Calif., is poised to act after hearing out the opposition this week. 

But the cities face an uphill battle. Some have already backed off, and those that proceed will be challenged in court. After San Bernardino County dropped the idea earlier this year, a network of housing groups and unions began working to win community support and develop nonprofit alternatives to Mortgage Resolution Partners, the firm that is managing the Richmond program. 

Our local electeds cant do this alone, they need the backup support from their constituents, said Amy Schur, a campaign director for the national Home Defenders League. Thats whats been the game changer in this effort. 

Richmond is offering to buy both current and delinquent loans. To defend against the charge that irresponsible homeowners who used their homes as A.T.M.s are being helped at the expense of investors, the first pool of 626 loans does not include any homes with large second mortgages, said Steven M. Gluckstern, the chairman of Mortgage Resolution Partners. 

The city is offering to buy the loans at what it considers the fair market value. In a hypothetical example, a home mortgaged for $400,000 is now worth $200,000. The city plans to buy the loan for $160,000, or about 80 percent of the value of the home, a discount that factors in the risk of default. 

Then, the city would write down the debt to $190,000 and allow the homeowner to refinance at the new amount, probably through a government program. The $30,000 difference goes to the city, the investors who put up the money to buy the loan, closing costs and M.R.P. The homeowner would go from owing twice what the home is worth to having $10,000 in equity. 

All of the loans in question are tied up in what are called private label securities, meaning they were bundled and sold to private investors. Such loans are generally the most unfavorable to borrowers and the most likely to default, Mr. Gluckstern said. But they are also the most difficult to modify because they are controlled by loan servicers and trustees for the investors, not the investors themselves. If Richmonds purchase offer is declined, the city intends to use eminent domain to condemn and buy the loans. 

The banks and the real estate industry have argued that such a move would be unprecedented and unconstitutional. But Mr. Hockett says that all types of property, not just land and buildings, are subject to eminent domain if the government can show it is needed to promote the public good, in this case fighting blight and keeping communities intact. Railroad stocks, private bus companies, sports teams and even some mortgages have been subject to eminent domain. 

Opponents, including the Securities Industry and Financial Markets Association, the American Bankers Association, the National Association of Realtors and some big investors have mounted a concerted opposition campaign on multiple levels, including flying lobbyists to California city halls and pressuring Fannie Mae, Freddie Mac and the Federal Housing Administration to use their control of the mortgage industry to ban the practice. 

Tim Cameron, the head of Sifmas Asset Management Group, said any city using eminent domain would make borrowing more expensive for everyone in the community and divert profits from the investors who now own the loan to M.R.P. and the investors financing the new program. Eminent domain is used for roads and schools and bridges that benefit an entire community, not something that cherry-picks who the winners are and who the losers are, he said. 

Representative John Campbell, Republican of California, has introduced a bill that would prohibit Fannie, Freddie and the F.H.A. from making, guaranteeing or insuring a mortgage in any community that has used eminent domain in this way. Eminent domain supporters say such limits would constitute a throwback to the illegal practice called redlining, when banks refused to lend in minority communities. 

Opponents have also employed hardball tactics. In North Las Vegas, a mass mailer paid for by real estate brokers warned that M.R.P. had hatched a plan to make millions of dollars by foreclosing on homeowners who are current on their payments. 

In a letter to the Justice Department, Lt. Gov. Gavin Newsom of California complained that the opposition was violating antitrust laws and that one unnamed hedge fund had threatened an investor in the project. 

But not all mortgage investors oppose the plan. Some have long argued that writing down homeowner debt makes sense in many cases. This is not the first choice, but its rapidly becoming the only choice on how to fix this mess, said William Frey, an investor advocate. 

Mr. Frey said that the big banks were terrified that if eminent domain strategies became widespread, they would engulf not only primary mortgages but some $450 billion in second liens and home equity loans that are on the banks balance sheets. It has nothing to do with morality or anything like that, it has to do with second liens. 

Many of the communities considering eminent domain were targeted by lenders who steered minority families eligible for conventional mortgages into loans with higher interest rates and ballooning payments. Robert and Patricia Castillo bought a three-bedroom, one-bathroom home in Richmond because their son, who is severely autistic, would anger landlords with his destructive impulses. They paid $420,000 for a home that is now worth $125,000, Mr. Castillo, a mechanic, said. 

They have watched as their daughters playmates on the block have, one by one, lost their homes. But they are reluctant to walk away from the house in part for the sake of their son. 

Were in a bad situation, Mr. Castillo, 44, said. Not only me and my family, but the whole of Richmond.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Oh dear, HuckIngreid is having a really bad day.
> 
> You see, Huck told Ingried on another thread to post a pic of the knitting Ing did in Europe. (you know when she buried alive her dead husband)
> 
> ...


KPG

Ingried is just looking in to make you look more and more foolish. She has no restrictions but the ones she puts on herself. Go back and read the nonsense you wrote. We knew we get you all frazzled. Jackpot! Danas. Dying to see the knitted item, we know, but she won't do that. 
Keep posting.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Oh, this is too much fun knowing for sure that Huck is Ingried!

It is also fun that the lefties think KPG is Cherf--too good. They not know why thy think they don't know! Confusing I know, but funny!


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

She has made one big mistake, Jane. She didn't change her avatar when she started posting here again. Dead giveaway.
Cherf has been exposed and is treated exactly like she treats others.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

BrattyPatty said:


> She has made one big mistake, Jane. She didn't change her avatar when she started posting here again. Dead giveaway.


Evening idiot.

My avatars to date have been photos of gift wrapped presents, some yarn I purchased and my present avatar (cross over the ocean.)

It would be rather interesting if someone used my photographs. Forgive me for doubting you as you never know of which you speak. You have proven you are only good at lying after all.

You really need to get a life and someone who cares to listen to your chatter; maybe pay someone to make them care. You should look into it.

BTW: I do remember that someone on Ravely was using the identical avatar that Cheeky Blighter once used. I did find that fact very interesting indeed.


----------



## shayfaye (May 6, 2011)

I remember that we weren't going to respond to this baiting. It was so peaceful and quiet on here. We were having intelligent, rational discussions and then....The moment you give in to this, the joy is hers. I vote for No Joy for KPG. Ignore her.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

shayfaye said:


> I remember that we weren't going to respond to this baiting. It was so peaceful and quiet on here. We were having intelligent, rational discussions and then....The moment you give in to this, the joy is hers. I vote for No Joy for KPG. Ignore her.


Who? Did someone post?
We're supposed to get thunder today---very odd for us here in California.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

shayfaye said:


> I remember that we weren't going to respond to this baiting. It was so peaceful and quiet on here. We were having intelligent, rational discussions and then....The moment you give in to this, the joy is hers.


" ... intelligent, rational discussions ... ?" Ah, I digress ...

You should have a come-to-Jesus talk to your Lib buds, damemary, Huckleberry/Ingried and BrattyPatty in particular. *They* are the baiters of whom you speak who stole your joy.

I stopped posting until I read Damemary's address of Huckleberry as Ingried. What a surprise! Definitely necessary to point out that fact after the fact.

Damemary claims she posted a ruse * intentionally, * no less, with the purpose to get me to post in this thread. However, she only caused herself a face plant and you distress.

Bless her heart.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Janeway said:


> Oh, this is too much fun knowing for sure that Huck is Ingried!
> 
> It is also fun that the lefties think KPG is Cherf--too good. They not know why thy think they don't know! Confusing I know, but funny!


Janeway
stay on your thinking track, your train is derailing.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> " ... intelligent, rational discussions ... ?" Ah, I digress ...
> 
> You should have a come-to-Jesus talk to your Lib buds, damemary, Huckleberry/Ingried and BrattyPatty in particular. *They* are the baiters of whom you speak who stole your joy.
> 
> ...


KPG
you take the bait every time it comes near you. Huck + Ingried posting here again, now what? Happy that Ingried is back? Not so fast. she will kick your bud every time you present it. And stop that Jesus stuff, it does not fit your style.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> " ... intelligent, rational discussions ... ?" Ah, I digress ...
> 
> You should have a come-to-Jesus talk to your Lib buds, damemary, Huckleberry/Ingried and BrattyPatty in particular. *They* are the baiters of whom you speak who stole your joy.
> 
> ...


Good morning Al and ShayFaye.
Beautiful day again here in Minnesota. We celebrated Brynn's 1st Birthday yesterday with a family party. Her great grandmother was there as well as her great grandfather on Josh's side. 4 generations were there in all. 
It was a fun day for all. 
Had to put the sweater I posted on hold for GD. I had to order yarn, since i didn't have the right weight to get it started. In the mean time I am working another sweater for her which I do have all I need to complete it.

I believe I read in another thread that Huma Weiner cheated on her husband., but no proof to back it up. As if the woman hasn't been through enough with Michele Bachmann accusing her of having ties with the Muslim Brotherhood, her husband and his lewd tweets. Typical republican response to pick on the victim.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Good morning, to you too, Huck!


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Huckleberry said:


> KPG
> Happy that Ingried is back? Not so fast. *she will kick your bud* every time you present it.


 :XD: :XD: :XD:       :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

BrattyPatty said:


> Good morning Al and ShayFaye.
> Beautiful day again here in Minnesota. We celebrated Brynn's 1st Birthday yesterday with a family party. Her great grandmother was there as well as her great grandfather on Josh's side. 4 generations were there in all.
> It was a fun day for all.
> Had to put the sweater I posted on hold for GD. I had to order yarn, since i didn't have the right weight to get it started. In the mean time I am working another sweater for her which I do have all I need to complete it.
> ...


BrattyPatty
Nice to hear that the Birthday was a happy day. Yes, can you believe that, Huma was accused of being an adulterer? These folks shy away from nothing. Filth seems to be a constant in their lives.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> :XD: :XD: :XD:       :XD: :XD: :XD:


KP
She will with gusto. You will never be able to match her knowledge. Is that your fascination with her? She sure has you in her web, doesn't she. You poor thing. Sons.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

BrattyPatty said:


> Good morning, to you too, Huck!


BrattyPatty
Good morning and a good day to you as well. T'is a nice one here.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Well. when you look at the big picture, the have nothing else but lies and deception. I see 2014 as a Democratic win.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> KP
> She will with gusto. You will never be able to match her knowledge. Is that your fascination with her? She sure has you in her web, doesn't she. You poor thing. Sons.


As I recall, Ingried sent her scurrying off to another site last fall.


----------



## shayfaye (May 6, 2011)

Glad your birthday party went well. has she recovered from her cold? Hope she had fun.
We went to see The Butler this weekend. Since we grew up during all of that, it was like a visit to our past. We thoroughly enjoyed the movie. Forrest Whitaker and Oprah Winfrey were awesome in our opinion. 
Dinner and a movie with my sweetie. Life doesn't get much better than that....
I read a book...no knitting this weekend. Hands too sore.
My chickens are now laying 6 eggs a day. We have 10 hens and 2 roosters. Sold my first dozen today. Nothing better than fresh brown eggs. I will be making a hot milk cake for my dh on Sept. 10h, his birthday.
Life is good. Peaceful here in the country.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

shayfaye

An intelligent person would leave when they're not wanted. The Beast is not intelligent. And she sticks like a barnacle. Regardless, it's hard to ignore her when she spouts such venom. Back on the ignore wagon for me.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

And I add the fact that they insult so many of the voters. It's like Mitt's 47% all over again.

Don't you love it Patty?

I'm sure they will try lots of dirty tricks, but hopefully the American people will stand up for themselves.



BrattyPatty said:


> Well. when you look at the big picture, the have nothing else but lies and deception. I see 2014 as a Democratic win.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Oh wouldn't that be grand?



BrattyPatty said:


> As I recall, Ingried sent her scurrying off to another site last fall.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Sounds like you're getting what you deserve. And it sounds heavenly. What kind of chickens do you have? I'm waiting to see that movie during the week when it's less crowded. That's my choice too. Haven't heard of 'hot milk cake.' hugs



shayfaye said:


> Glad your birthday party went well. has she recovered from her cold? Hope she had fun.
> We went to see The Butler this weekend. Since we grew up during all of that, it was like a visit to our past. We thoroughly enjoyed the movie. Forrest Whitaker and Oprah Winfrey were awesome in our opinion.
> Dinner and a movie with my sweetie. Life doesn't get much better than that....
> I read a book...no knitting this weekend. Hands too sore.
> ...


----------



## shayfaye (May 6, 2011)

The majority of our chickens are red sex links, a cross between Rhode Island Reds and Leghorns. They are prolific layers. We also have a male and female Cornish Hen and a male and female Plymouth Rock. Chickens are such fun to watch. They are quite comedic.


----------



## shayfaye (May 6, 2011)

This recipe is from The Baltimore Sun. It is good with either a vanilla or chocolate frosting. DHs Mom made it for him every year on his birthday. So, I do the same.


Hot Milk Cake
Makes: 12-16 servings

4 eggs

2 cups sugar

1 teaspoon vanilla extract

2 1/4 cups all-purpose flour

2 1/4 teaspoons baking powder

1 1/4 cups milk

10 tablespoons unsalted butter, cubed

In a large bowl, beat eggs on high speed for 5 minutes or until thick and lemon-colored. Gradually add sugar, beating until mixture is light and fluffy. Beat in vanilla. Combine flour and baking powder; gradually add to batter; beat at low speed until smooth.

In a small saucepan, heat milk and butter just until butter is melted. Gradually add to batter; beat just until combined.

Pour batter into a greased and floured 13-by-9-inch or bundt baking pan. Bake at 350 degrees for 30 to 35 minutes (45 minutes if using a bundt pan) or until a toothpick inserted near the center comes out clean. Cool on wire rack.



Nutrition information
Per serving: 246 calories, 9 grams fat, 5 grams saturated fat, 39 grams carbohydrates, 4 grams protein, trace fiber, 73 milligrams cholesterol, 78 milligrams sodium

Note: Nutritional analyses in today's Taste section were conducted by registered dietitian Jodie Shields unless otherwise stated.


----------



## shayfaye (May 6, 2011)

We went to the 7:00 pm showing yesterday evening and there were 12 people in the theater. I was surprised by the turnout. But, then, Magic Mike was only here for three days, so this may not be around much longer than that. A very conservative viewpoint down here.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I've always heard that.

They make sense in the grand plan too. Eggs are a great protein source. You can eat them or sell them. The leavings make a great addition to your compost. AND they're fun to watch.

Now....if I could think of a good justification for a pack of alpaca........



shayfaye said:


> The majority of our chickens are red sex links, a cross between Rhode Island Reds and Leghorns. They are prolific layers. We also have a male and female Cornish Hen and a male and female Plymouth Rock. Chickens are such fun to watch. They are quite comedic.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Thanks shayfaye. Sounds yummy.



shayfaye said:


> This recipe is from The Baltimore Sun. It is good with either a valilla or chocolate frosting. DHs Mom made it for him every year on his birthday. So, I do the same.
> 
> Hot Milk Cake
> Makes: 12-16 servings
> ...


----------



## shayfaye (May 6, 2011)

And I get to use some of those eggs....


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Fresh eggs have a special taste all their own. What's your favorite use for them?



shayfaye said:


> And I get to use some of those eggs....


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

shayfaye said:


> This recipe is from The Baltimore Sun. It is good with either a vanilla or chocolate frosting. DHs Mom made it for him every year on his birthday. So, I do the same.
> 
> Hot Milk Cake
> Makes: 12-16 servings
> ...


I have this recipe, too, and it came from my mother. We used to put a brown sugar/butter/nut topping on it and stick it under the broiler for a bit. This cake is wonderful and it turns out right every time!


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Huckleberry said:


> KPG
> Happy that Ingried is back? Not so fast. *she will kick your bud* every time you present it.





Huckleberry said:


> KP
> She will with gusto. You will never be able to match her knowledge.


H-i-l-a-r-i-o-u-s! Hucking still doesn't 'get' her own stupidity! :XD: :XD: :XD:    :-D :-D :-D Where are all her dear Lib friends to help her with her English?


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

BrattyPatty said:


> As I recall, Ingried sent her scurrying off to another site last fall.


BrattyPatty
Got that right. Why is she looking for punishment again? Who could be that stupid?


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

shayfaye said:


> This recipe is from The Baltimore Sun. It is good with either a vanilla or chocolate frosting. DHs Mom made it for him every year on his birthday. So, I do the same.
> 
> Hot Milk Cake
> Makes: 12-16 servings
> ...


Shayfaye
Thank you for the recipe. I shall use it.


----------



## shayfaye (May 6, 2011)

I am really into quiches. I have found that you can schmang just about anything together and it will taste good in a pie crust with eggs and cream. Think spinach and ham with swiss cheese, asparagus and ham with white cheddar, tomatoes, green onions, and feta cheese. I have to stop. I am beginning to drool on my keyboard.


damemary said:


> Fresh eggs have a special taste all their own. What's your favorite use for them?


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

Hello Liberal Ladies - It's good to be back from our trip to Illinois. Had wonderful weather and loved the Lincoln Museum and Library. Such an amazing place. I'm sure Mr. Lincoln would be very sad to see the current state of insanity and disarray that the Republican Party has become. You don't hear today's crazies on the right even mentioning his name. It would be blasphemy for them to do so. Now he was truly a man of God and not like all the pretenders who we see out there quoting the Bible, but as Shakespeare said in The Merchant of Venice, "Even the Devil can quote scripture for his own use." We certainly have such devils in our midst but pay them no heed. Good always triumphs over evil in the end. Pay them no attention. The dirt on the ground is more useful and more enlightened.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

Patty - I'm glad you and Brynn are feeling better. It's no fun being sick when the weather is so nice or any time for that matter. Andrea is that a new shoe? Looks like your style. Like your new avatar too Dame Mary. Will have to try that cake receipe Shayfaye. I can probably persuade my baker husband to make it for my birthday since Andrea has returned home from her trip to MN. You do know your way around in the kitchen especially with anything chocolate.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> Patty - I'm glad you and Brynn are feeling better. It's no fun being sick when the weather is so nice or any time for that matter. Andrea is that a new shoe? Looks like your style. Like your new avatar too Dame Mary. Will have to try that cake receipe Shayfaye. I can probably persuade my baker husband to make it for my birthday since Andrea has returned home from her trip to MN. You do know your way around in the kitchen especially with anything chocolate.


Hi, Cheeky. Good to see you. It sounds as though you had a wonderful time in Illinois visiting Abe.
The shoe is something I've coveted but can't buy because it doesn't fit me. It's a Dansko and this shoe doesn't come in narrow. Maybe I'll learn to make big, thick socks and the shoe will fit. It's shiny patent and has stockinette stitch all over it. 
It's been very hot here for a few days, but I love it. It's a little humid, though, and I don't like that. I won't complain.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I wonder why so few Americans speak any foreign language.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

damemary said:


> I wonder why so few Americans speak any foreign language.


Nobody to talk to?


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

damemary said:


> I wonder why so few Americans speak any foreign language.


damemary
by design = keep them as dumb as possible and you have them in your pocket. Get the drift?


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

Here comes another rant:
How brazen are these repub state legislatures that they can get away with passing voter suppression laws? The rules they are placing on minorities, students, and some of the elderly to get voter ID is ridiculous. And if that isn't enough, they are limiting voting hours, they have eliminated precincts, and they have moved polling places to confuse or make it more difficult for people to vote. Is this not a democracy? Aren't we supposed to encourage citizen participation? Isn't voting a privilege and responsibility? I hope someone brings suit against these states. I feel like jumping on a plane to North Carolina to help people register to vote and later, get to the polls. I think all these shenanigans say something about the morality of those in power in certain states.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Welcome back, Cheeky! Glad you and Bob had a good time in
Illinois. Brynn and I are on the mend. Got a Zpack today so that should speed things up 
Al, It's horrible to imagine that they can get away with these voter supression tactics. And from the very people who scream loudest about their rights being taken away.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

BrattyPatty said:


> Welcome back, Cheeky! Glad you and Bob had a good time in
> Illinois. Brynn and I are on the mend. Got a Zpack today so that should speed things up
> Al, It's horrible to imagine that they can get away with these voter supression tactics. And from the very people who scream loudest about their rights being taken away.


BrattyPatty
"Smaller Government" as per the GOP means Dictatorship. We cannot allow these tactics suppress WE THE PEOPLE. We too can have an "American Spring". We will take so much and for only so long.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> BrattyPatty
> Got that right. Why is she looking for punishment again? Who could be that stupid?


She could.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

shayfaye said:


> I remember that we weren't going to respond to this baiting. It was so peaceful and quiet on here. We were having intelligent, rational discussions and then....The moment you give in to this, the joy is hers. I vote for No Joy for KPG. Ignore her.


Are you new on this post?


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> Welcome back, Cheeky! Glad you and Bob had a good time in
> Illinois. Brynn and I are on the mend. Got a Zpack today so that should speed things up
> Al, It's horrible to imagine that they can get away with these voter supression tactics. And from the very people who scream loudest about their rights being taken away.


Say, Bratty, be careful with that Zpack as my doctor said it caused heart trouble as a friend of mine took it & said it helped so I asked my DR for it & this is what he said about the Zpack.

You might do some checking about this medicine.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> She could.


Hi Patty - Got to kill those bad germs any way you can. Hope the Zpack knocks it right out of your system. :thumbup:


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

damemary said:


> I wonder why so few Americans speak any foreign language.


My family is not foreign, but we were not allowed to speak out native tongue because of the government so my parents did not teach their children our native language--such a shame as you cannot learn it out of a book because of the accent. Even on reservations the language spoken is English!


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

alcameron said:


> Hi, Cheeky. Good to see you. It sounds as though you had a wonderful time in Illinois visiting Abe.
> The shoe is something I've coveted but can't buy because it doesn't fit me. It's a Dansko and this shoe doesn't come in narrow. Maybe I'll learn to make big, thick socks and the shoe will fit. It's shiny patent and has stockinette stitch all over it.
> It's been very hot here for a few days, but I love it. It's a little humid, though, and I don't like that. I won't complain.


Hi - Yes we had a great time. I love those shoes. Do they come in wide widths or just normal. I have just the opposite problem with shoes that you do. I should check out who carries them around here.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

No one who wants to listen to them?



alcameron said:


> Nobody to talk to?


Referring to why so few Americans speak a foreign language.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Welcome to the group, Shayfaye.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

A terrible injustice.



Janeway said:


> My family is not foreign, but we were not allowed to speak out native tongue because of the government so my parents did not teach their children our native language--such a shame as you cannot learn it out of a book because of the accent. Even on reservations the language spoken is English!


----------



## peacegoddess (Jan 28, 2013)

damemary said:


> I wonder why so few Americans speak any foreign language.


Not taught early enough in school. I meet a group of teen girls from Lithuania last week at the apple fair in Napa valley and they were tri lingual.

Part of the issue here in the U S is xenophobia. What else would explain why we are not at least bi lingual in English and Spanish


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

damemary said:


> A terrible injustice.


Thank you as yes it is a terrible injustice to my people as I see all sorts if foreigners who dress & speak their native languages so it is irritating to say the least!


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

peacegoddess said:


> Not taught early enough in school. I meet a group of teen girls from Lithuania last week at the apple fair in Napa valley and they were tri lingual.
> 
> Part of the issue here in the U S is xenophobia. What else would explain why we are not at least bi lingual in English and Spanish


peacegoddess
arrogance is one reason. Everybody is learning English so why should we learn an other language. Shortsightedness. Many countries have a much better educational system then we do, unfortunately. It will cost us dearly down the road.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Janeway said:


> Thank you as yes it is a terrible injustice to my people as I see all sorts if foreigners who dress & speak their native languages so it is irritating to say the least!


Janeway
never too late to learn.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Is it not a pleasure to see Ted Cruz stumble about his place of Birth and CitizenshipS. Nothing like digging a hole for someone-else only to wind up in it yourself. Lovely situation.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> Is it not a pleasure to see Ted Cruz stumble about his place of Birth and CitizenshipS. Nothing like digging a hole for someone-else only to wind up in it yourself. Lovely situation.


No question, he toppled right in. There IS justice in this world!


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

susanmos2000 said:


> No question, he toppled right in. There IS justice in this world!


I think we should start a Ted Cruz Birther Movement. Donald Trump could be the president. Or maybe an African-American should be in charge. How about Al Sharpton?


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

alcameron said:


> I think we should start a Ted Cruz Birther Movement. Donald Trump could be the president. Or maybe an African-American should be in charge. How about Al Sharpton?


alcameron
who would have thought this issue to boomerang in such a fashion. Now the Nuts will confirm themselves as totally nuts. It is like pooping in your bloomers and have to clean it up yourself. What a pleasure it is to see some folks self-destruct.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

alcameron said:


> I think we should start a Ted Cruz Birther Movement. Donald Trump could be the president. Or maybe an African-American should be in charge. How about Al Sharpton?


alcameron
I do not think that will be necessary. The Tea Party will have its hands full with this one for quite a while. Just wait and see if Cruz is stupid enough to put his hat in the ring. That will be a fabulous event.
Cruz now trying to play stupid. "If it's true" (Canadian citizenship) I will denounce it. He can't read the Birth Certificate he publicized? He has dual Citizenship and President Barack Obama was born in Hawaii and his Mother was from Kansas and he is an American Citizen. This Cruz event is one for the books. Even a fiction writer could not have come up with this. Hallelujah there is justice long overdue.
Noticed that Trump has gone blond? Interesting statement he is making.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

I just heard a good one on the news. The government is hiring Navigators to help people find their way through purchasing insurance through the ACA. All of a sudden repub governors are so worried about private medical information of citizens being compromised, so they want background checks of those hired as Navigators. Too bad they're aren't concerned about background checks for people buying guns! What a bunch of macadamias!


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

Janeway said:


> My family is not foreign, but we were not allowed to speak out native tongue because of the government so my parents did not teach their children our native language--such a shame as you cannot learn it out of a book because of the accent. Even on reservations the language spoken is English!


I think some of the native tongues were strictly oral languages and not written. Isn't that true Janeway? It's a shame that those languages are lost.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> alcameron
> I do not think that will be necessary. The Tea Party will have its hands full with this one for quite a while. Just wait and see if Cruz is stupid enough to put his hat in the ring. That will be a fabulous event.
> Cruz now trying to play stupid. "If it's true" (Canadian citizenship) I will denounce it. He can't read the Birth Certificate he publicized? He has dual Citizenship and President Barack Obama was born in Hawaii and his Mother was from Kansas and he is an American Citizen. This Cruz event is one for the books. Even a fiction writer could not have come up with this. Hallelujah there is justice long overdue.
> Noticed that Trump has gone blond? Interesting statement he is making.


Dare I say "dumb blond?"


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

alcameron said:


> Dare I say "dumb blond?"


God only knows what that "thing" is on Trump's head let alone what color it is supposed to be. One would think with his money he could afford something that didn't look like the cat just dragged it in from the alley. He is a twit. Too funny about Cruz. He really has buried himself in it and it's not pretty.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

alcameron said:


> Dare I say "dumb blond?"


alcameron
.xactly.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

What has happened to the once honorable, decent party of Abraham Lincoln. They have lost there way and have become the me generation who worships the almighty dollar and turns their back on their fellow man.
Poor President Lincoln wouldn't even recognize what the GOP has become and certainly would not approve..


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> What has happened to the once honorable, decent party of Abraham Lincoln. They have lost there way and have become the me generation who worships the almighty dollar and turns their back on their fellow man.
> Poor President Lincoln wouldn't even recognize what the GOP has become and certainly would not approve..


CheekyBighter
Decent people have left it just as I did. Just could not take that idiocy anymore.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

I resent all these Tea Bagger Congressmen running around the US on taxpayer money talking up defunding Obamacare. Why don't they earn their money and actually do something in Congress? Cruz is running around Texas telling people that they just won't blink in obstructing Congress. In other words, no compromise--ever. Too bad the regular repubs can't get those nuts under control.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

alcameron said:


> I just heard a good one on the news. The government is hiring Navigators to help people find their way through purchasing insurance through the ACA. All of a sudden repub governors are so worried about private medical information of citizens being compromised, so they want background checks of those hired as Navigators. Too bad they're aren't concerned about background checks for people buying guns! What a bunch of macadamias!


The macadamia party.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Now is the time to reclaim them as much as possible. Jane, do you know anyone who still speakes the languages?



alcameron said:


> I think some of the native tongues were strictly oral languages and not written. Isn't that true Janeway? It's a shame that those languages are lost.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

What else could you say?



alcameron said:


> Dare I say "dumb blond?"


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Great quote, Cheeky. Never heard it before. Radical!



Cheeky Blighter said:



> What has happened to the once honorable, decent party of Abraham Lincoln. They have lost there way and have become the me generation who worships the almighty dollar and turns their back on their fellow man.
> Poor President Lincoln wouldn't even recognize what the GOP has become and certainly would not approve..


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

This disgusts me. Negative only. Nothing helpful. Hopefully this tactic will backfire in their faces. It's really bad when you find yourself thinking, " Go ahead. Make a mistake or two, but just do something besides posturing. There are real challenges that have to be addressed."



alcameron said:


> I resent all these Tea Bagger Congressmen running around the US on taxpayer money talking up defunding Obamacare. Why don't they earn their money and actually do something in Congress? Cruz is running around Texas telling people that they just won't blink in obstructing Congress. In other words, no compromise--ever. Too bad the regular repubs can't get those nuts under control.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

alcameron said:


> I think some of the native tongues were strictly oral languages and not written. Isn't that true Janeway? It's a shame that those languages are lost.


Yes, as some words are written, but with all languages, there are slang words that are never written. I have looked on the net, but unless you hear someone speak the words, it would be nearly impossible to learn it fluently enough to talk to a native. But not very many natives speak their native tongue today. I did see on the net where there was only one 80 something year old man who was the last person who spoke his native tongue as the young were not interested in learning--such a shame!

Remember the Code Talkers? Until after the war, their language was not written! Even some of the Marines who had to protect them still hated the Indians! The code talkers helped win the war!


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Yes, as some words are written, but with all languages, there are slang words that are never written. I have looked on the net, but unless you hear someone speak the words, it would be nearly impossible to learn it fluently enough to talk to a native. But not very many natives speak their native tongue today. I did see on the net where there was only one 80 something year old man who was the last person who spoke his native tongue as the young were not interested in learning--such a shame!
> 
> Remember the Code Talkers? Until after the war, their language was not written! Even some of the Marines who had to protect them still hated the Indians! The code talkers helped win the war!


Yes, I have read about the Code Talkers. I have to look them up again. They played an important part in the war.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Janeway said:


> Yes, as some words are written, but with all languages, there are slang words that are never written. I have looked on the net, but unless you hear someone speak the words, it would be nearly impossible to learn it fluently enough to talk to a native. But not very many natives speak their native tongue today. I did see on the net where there was only one 80 something year old man who was the last person who spoke his native tongue as the young were not interested in learning--such a shame!
> 
> Remember the Code Talkers? Until after the war, their language was not written! Even some of the Marines who had to protect them still hated the Indians! The code talkers helped win the war!


Janeway
and you keep continuously downgrading the young of other races. Pick on your own from now on. There is plenty to correct there. But why should anyone be surprised, you for a long time claimed only a small part of your native American heritage, no pride or support. Shame on you.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Yes, as some words are written, but with all languages, there are slang words that are never written. I have looked on the net, but unless you hear someone speak the words, it would be nearly impossible to learn it fluently enough to talk to a native. But not very many natives speak their native tongue today. I did see on the net where there was only one 80 something year old man who was the last person who spoke his native tongue as the young were not interested in learning--such a shame!
> 
> Remember the Code Talkers? Until after the war, their language was not written! Even some of the Marines who had to protect them still hated the Indians! The code talkers helped win the war!


Jane you must be very proud of the code talkers. They were very dedicated and loyal Americans who served our country so well and were very important in our winning the war. Here in MN the Ojibwe have preserved the language by having the first speakers taped speaking the language and helping write a dictionary. They then had these elders work with grade school kids every day in school and they were taught all their subjects having to use the Ojibwe language. I have seen to public TV specials on this and an Ojibwe man started to travel around to visit all the first speakers and tape them before they all died. His first goal was to teach his own children the language and then others. They all helped him with the dictionary and grammar so they could form sentences and teach the proper way to speak the language. Now they have many young people who speak the language here in MN and they are teaching others and will try to preserve the language by teaching others. They have completed a whole curriculum for school in the native language from Kindergarten through High School and one of the branches of the U of M is also teaching it. I think it is in Bemidji.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> Janeway
> and you keep continuously downgrading the young of other races. Pick on your own from now on. There is plenty to correct there. But why should anyone be surprised, you for a long time claimed only a small part of your native American heritage, no pride or support. Shame on you.


Huck, it is such a shame that you are so negative all of the time--for the very last time, I'm full blooded Apache Indian so do not go there again! I do not downgrade the young, but do the young blacks in America try to learn their native African Language--no!

I did not think I left out the young Apache as most try to leave the reservations for the "good" American life as you have enjoyed!

Take an anti-anger pill & chill out for heavens sake! I know you can be nice!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> Jane you must be very proud of the code talkers. They were very dedicated and loyal Americans who served our country so well and were very important in our winning the war. Here in MN the Ojibwe have preserved the language by having the first speakers taped speaking the language and helping write a dictionary. They then had these elders work with grade school kids every day in school and they were taught all their subjects having to use the Ojibwe language. I have seen to public TV specials on this and an Ojibwe man started to travel around to visit all the first speakers and tape them before they all died. His first goal was to teach his own children the language and then others. They all helped him with the dictionary and grammar so they could form sentences and teach the proper way to speak the language. Now they have many young people who speak the language here in MN and they are teaching others and will try to preserve the language by teaching others. They have completed a whole curriculum for school in the native language from Kindergarten through High School and one of the branches of the U of M is also teaching it. I think it is in Bemidji.


Thank you Cheeky & it is wonderful that the Ojibwe Indians are teaching their young their language as it is their heritage.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> Is it not a pleasure to see Ted Cruz stumble about his place of Birth and CitizenshipS. Nothing like digging a hole for someone-else only to wind up in it yourself. Lovely situation.


Speaking for myself as a Canadian -- you are welcome to him. (Cruz) Lots in the papers here -- no one is very impressed and I saw most people agree with me. I hope he doesn't change his mind.

I thought Hawaii was an American State so the President didn't go against American law when he ran for President or did I misunderstand what was being said. In my book that makes him an American Citizen.or is it just another 
'story' that he didn't have the right to run.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

IMHO it is just shameful stories. Can you imagine allowing someone to run for President of the United States if they were not constitutionally qualified? FYI John McCain was born outside the country...he qualified because his parents were citizens.



Designer1234 said:


> Speaking for myself as a Canadian -- you are welcome to him. (Cruz) Lots in the papers here -- no one is very impressed and I saw most people agree with me. I hope he doesn't change his mind.
> 
> I thought Hawaii was an American State so the President didn't go against American law when he ran for President or did I misunderstand what was being said. In my book that makes him an American Citizen.or is it just another
> 'story' that he didn't have the right to run.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Designer1234 said:


> Speaking for myself as a Canadian -- you are welcome to him. (Cruz) Lots in the papers here -- no one is very impressed and I saw most people agree with me. I hope he doesn't change his mind.
> 
> I thought Hawaii was an American State so the President didn't go against American law when he ran for President or did I misunderstand what was being said. In my book that makes him an American Citizen.or is it just another
> 'story' that he didn't have the right to run.


Designer1234
As to the President, the Republicans are racist and have been trying to diminish him every step of the way. You are right, President Obama was born in Hawaii and his Mother was a US Citizen from Kansas. Everything legitimate. Just racism and bigotry at work.


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> Speaking for myself as a Canadian -- you are welcome to him. (Cruz) Lots in the papers here -- no one is very impressed and I saw most people agree with me. I hope he doesn't change his mind.
> 
> I thought Hawaii was an American State so the President didn't go against American law when he ran for President or did I misunderstand what was being said. In my book that makes him an American Citizen.or is it just another
> 'story' that he didn't have the right to run.


President Obama was born in Hawaii and is a US citizen. Cruz was born in Canada to a woman that was a us citizen, so therefore he is a us citizen, or so the repubs say. Of course they wouldn't say the same for President Obama. The birthers have been spewing their hate ever since President Obama Was elected. 
Lucky you, Cruz wants to give up his Canadian citizenship, because he says he is American.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Completely true.



Huckleberry said:


> Designer1234
> As to the President, the Republicans are racist and have been trying to diminish him every step of the way. You are right, President Obama was born in Hawaii and his Mother was a US Citizen from Kansas. Everything legitimate. Just racism and bigotry at work.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I haven't heard a legal opinion on dual citizenship.

It's the hypocrisy that bothers people. The only answer is race.



NJG said:


> President Obama was born in Hawaii and is a US citizen. Cruz was born in Canada to a woman that was a us citizen, so therefore he is a us citizen, or so the repubs say. Of course they wouldn't say the same for President Obama. The birthers have been spewing their hate ever since President Obama Was elected.
> Lucky you, Cruz wants to give up his Canadian citizenship, because he says he is American.


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

Only difference is that Cruz presented a legitimate birth certificate. O presented a birth certificate from a clinic that wasn't even in existence at the time of his birth, the certificate had English characters also not used at the time of his birth, he applied to college for a foreign student scholarship and then his college records were taken down except for Occidental College. Therein lies much difference.


NJG said:


> President Obama was born in Hawaii and is a US citizen. Cruz was born in Canada to a woman that was a us citizen, so therefore he is a us citizen, or so the repubs say. Of course they wouldn't say the same for President Obama. The birthers have been spewing their hate ever since President Obama Was elected.
> Lucky you, Cruz wants to give up his Canadian citizenship, because he says he is American.


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

And he was born on a USA military base.



damemary said:


> IMHO it is just shameful stories. Can you imagine allowing someone to run for President of the United States if they were not constitutionally qualified? FYI John McCain was born outside the country...he qualified because his parents were citizens.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

RUKnitting said:


> Only difference is that Cruz presented a legitimate birth certificate. O presented a birth certificate from a clinic that wasn't even in existence at the time of his birth, the certificate had English characters also not used at the time of his birth, he applied to college for a foreign student scholarship and then his college records were taken down except for Occidental College. Therein lies much difference.


Actually there are more differences of FACT. In order to attend Muslim schools in Indonesia, Obama renounced his American citizenship. When Obama returned to the states he never resumed nor reinstated his American citizenship and campaigned and became a Senator and President without being an American citizen. That is exactly why Obama had to forge a birth certificate and hide all his records and spent millions to do so. Obama knew he had screwed up and so began the cover-ups.

Cruz has never given up his American citizenship - COMPLETE difference, AND Cruz immediately presented a legit birth certificate as you suggested RU. Cruz has always had American citizenship, did not renounce same, and is thereby authorized to hold the office of Presidency if so elected.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

RUKnitting said:


> And he was born on a USA military base.


 ... and Cruz qualifies in the same way - borne by a USA citizen.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Janeway said:


> Huck, it is such a shame that you are so negative all of the time--for the very last time, I'm full blooded Apache Indian so do not go there again! I do not downgrade the young, but do the young blacks in America try to learn their native African Language--no!
> 
> I did not think I left out the young Apache as most try to leave the reservations for the "good" American life as you have enjoyed!
> 
> Take an anti-anger pill & chill out for heavens sake! I know you can be nice!


Janeway
just wonder why you denied your full blooded Native American heritage for so long and claim it now? I am seldom angry but thoroughly disgusted with some of your and your Friend's behavior.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Actually there are more differences of FACT. In order to attend Muslim schools in Indonesia, Obama renounced his American citizenship. When Obama returned to the states he never resumed nor reinstated his American citizenship and campaigned and became a Senator and President without being an American citizen. That is exactly why Obama had to forge a birth certificate and hide all his records and spent millions to do so. Obama knew he had screwed up and so began the cover-ups.
> 
> Cruz has never given up his American citizenship - COMPLETE difference, AND Cruz immediately presented a legit birth certificate as you suggested RU. Cruz has always had American citizenship, did not renounce same, and is thereby authorized to hold the office of Presidency if so elected.


KPG
trying to prove that you truly are nuts your Macademia Highness? Doing a good job of it.
Keep posting.


----------



## shayfaye (May 6, 2011)

Are these ladies for real? Where do they get this stuff? Sounds like an underground movie to me.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

shayfaye said:


> Are these ladies for real? Where do they get this stuff? Sounds like an underground movie to me.


You mean you haven't run into KPG before? You're in for an entertaining time. She'll regale you with fairy tales and ignorance. She probably left her brain on another thread. Maybe. Pay No attention unless you like that sort of thing.


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

RUKnitting said:


> Only difference is that Cruz presented a legitimate birth certificate. O presented a birth certificate from a clinic that wasn't even in existence at the time of his birth, the certificate had English characters also not used at the time of his birth, he applied to college for a foreign student scholarship and then his college records were taken down except for Occidental College. Therein lies much difference.


And where did you find your information. Lets see you prove all that. I have never heard before that the birth certificate was from a clinic not in existance at that time. If that were true it would have been common knowledge. Actually all your info appears to have come from a right wing blog of some kind that spreads lies, not proven facts.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

alcameron said:


> You mean you haven't run into KPG before? You're in for an entertaining time. She'll regale you with fairy tales and ignorance. She probably left her brain on another thread. Maybe. Pay No attention unless you like that sort of thing.


Don't worry, pretty soon one the lovely, peaceful, true Christan ladies will come up with the appropriate Bible quotes to prove all their points. End times, my big toe.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

NJG said:


> And where did you find your information. Lets see you prove all that. I have never heard before that the birth certificate was from a clinic not in existance at that time. If that were true it would have been common knowledge.


Of course...it's one thing to pull the wool over the eyes of the GOP "little people", quite another to scam the Big Boys sitting in Congress. It speaks volumes that the righties feel their elected leader have let themselves be tricked/duped/blackmailed into letting a non-native born man occupy the White House for six years. They must really think McConnell and the others are dopes.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Not far enough underground.



shayfaye said:


> Are these ladies for real? Where do they get this stuff? Sounds like an underground movie to me.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

shayfaye said:


> Are these ladies for real? Where do they get this stuff? Sounds like an underground movie to me.


shayfaye
they think so. Somehow it feels like they are all locked up in the same rubber room with KPG being their leader. What a sight.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Janeway said:


> Huck, it is such a shame that you are so negative all of the time--for the very last time, I'm full blooded Apache Indian so do not go there again! I do not downgrade the young, but do the young blacks in America try to learn their native African Language--no!
> 
> I did not think I left out the young Apache as most try to leave the reservations for the "good" American life as you have enjoyed!
> 
> Take an anti-anger pill & chill out for heavens sake! I know you can be nice!


Janeway
nothing negative about me. I am supportive of those who need a little help, support ALL Soldiers but despise idiotic Wars, love my fellow Americans who embrace everyone without racism and bigotry, love my country with all my Heart. As to learning languages, you are giving a very poor example.


----------



## shayfaye (May 6, 2011)

Oh, I have met them before. When the elections were going on, I couldn't help myself and posted daily. Once we won, it was over for me, but they just can't let it go. So mean spirited. 
I remember a bumper sticker that said, "Bush won, Get over it". I did. Why can't they?


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

RUKnitting said:


> Only difference is that Cruz presented a legitimate birth certificate. O presented a birth certificate from a clinic that wasn't even in existence at the time of his birth, the certificate had English characters also not used at the time of his birth, he applied to college for a foreign student scholarship and then his college records were taken down except for Occidental College. Therein lies much difference.


RUKnitting
Cuckoo, cuckoo! ! ! ! ! ! !


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

shayfaye said:


> Are these ladies for real? Where do they get this stuff? Sounds like an underground movie to me.


They sound like the John Birch Society Auxillary Club! They must have been raised in that Society to have the mad and ridiculous ideas that they do!


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

shayfaye said:


> Oh, I have met them before. When the elections were going on, I couldn't help myself and posted daily. Once we won, it was over for me, but they just can't let it go. So mean spirited.
> I remember a bumper sticker that said, "Bush won, Get over it". I did. Why can't they?


Can you imagine how off the wall they will be by 2016??
A full can of macadamias.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

BrattyPatty said:


> Can you imagine how off the wall they will be by 2016??
> A full can of macadamias.


BrattyPatty
Oh dear, it is bad enough already.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

3 guys randomly killing an Australian Student.

Folks here called them all black. They are not,

1 is white,
1 is black
1 is of mixed race. 

Now which part of society gets the blame? I say, all of us have failed somehow. 

Sure hope they all all get Life without parole.


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

Did anyone watch Rachel tonight? She was in North Carolina talking about how the repubs are restricting voting rights. It is appaling that they think they have the right to do this. Thank God, the DOJ has sued Texas, and I bet NC is next. It is really scary to think about how close Iowa came to being under complete repub control. Ole Braindead really tried, but wasn't successful.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

NJG said:


> Did anyone watch Rachel tonight? She was in North Carolina talking about how the repubs are restricting voting rights. It is appaling that they think they have the right to do this. Thank God, the DOJ has sued Texas, and I bet NC is next. It is really scary to think about how close Iowa came to being under complete repub control. Ole Braindead really tried, but wasn't successful.


NJG
yes I saw it. What is good about modern technology is that people around the World get to see the dastardly behavior of our Republicans as well. Not a pretty picture.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> 3 guys randomly killing an Australian Student.
> 
> Folks here called them all black. They are not,
> 
> ...


So Obama is our first mixed race president?


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> So Obama is our first mixed race president?


How long did it take you to figure that out LTL? I guess you are the only person in America who didn't know. Mom was White and Dad was Black so that makes him biracial. Where have you been? PBS show, Frontline, had a presentation of what is defined as "Black" in the U.S. so this may help you understand why he is considered the first "Black" president. It has a lot to do with our history of slavery and the present day racism and bigotry that is becoming more overt here. The U.S. has it's own definition of what is "Black" unique from any other country in the world. Fact is it would be almost impossible to find a "Black" person in the U.S. that is by definition 100% of African descent. To sum it up, if you "look" Black in the U.S. you are Black. Conversely, if you "look" White in the U.S. you are White. That's why racism is such an ignorant thing as it is totally based on physical appearance. Hope this helps you out.

http://www.pbs.org/wgbh/pages/frontline/shows/jefferson/mixed/onedrop.html - 36k - Cached - Similar pages
To be considered black in the United States not even half of one's ancestry ... has long been that a black is any person with any known African black ancestry.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> How long did it take you to figure that out LTL? I guess you are the only person in America who didn't know. Mom was White and Dad was Black so that makes him biracial. Where have you been? PBS show, Frontline, had a presentation of what is defined as "Black" in the U.S. so this may help you understand why he is considered the first "Black" president. It has a lot to do with our history of slavery and the present day racism and bigotry that is becoming more overt here. The U.S. has it's own definition of what is "Black" unique from any other country in the world. Fact is it would be almost impossible to find a "Black" person in the U.S. that is by definition 100% of African descent. To sum it up, if you "look" Black in the U.S. you are Black. Conversely, if you "look" White in the U.S. you are White. That's why racism is such an ignorant thing as it is totally based on physical appearance. Hope this helps you out.
> 
> http://www.pbs.org/wgbh/pages/frontline/shows/jefferson/mixed/onedrop.html - 36k - Cached - Similar pages
> To be considered black in the United States not even half of one's ancestry ... has long been that a black is any person with any known African black ancestry.


REALLY??????

Wow what a news flash. No I made that comment because there has been such a big deal that Obama is America's First Black President, though he is of mixed race. So if he is considered Black, then the three murders are 2 Black and one White, not one of each


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

lovethelake said:


> So Obama is our first mixed race president?


lovethelake
and your point is? Cuckoo!!!


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

lovethelake said:


> REALLY??????
> 
> Wow what a news flash. No I made that comment because there has been such a big deal that Obama is America's First Black President, though he is of mixed race. So if he is considered Black, then the three murders are 2 Black and one White, not one of each


lovethelake
tyring to find a hook to hang your hate onto? We know much about your hate already.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> lovethelake
> and your point is? Cuckoo!!!


JBSA, Huck!!


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

Good news--The Koch Bros will not be buying the 10 newspapers they were trying to buy. A spokesperson said they decided it was not economically feasible for them at this time. I know there were a lot of petitions signed against the sale, but I don't know if that made a difference to them or not.
They already have Fox news telling lies for them, they don't need newspapers too.


----------



## shayfaye (May 6, 2011)

:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> 3 guys randomly killing an Australian Student.
> 
> Folks here called them all black. They are not,
> 
> ...


What do you mean by which part of society is to get the blame? Or do you mean which race is to blame? Wonder which one of those murderers could look like Obama's son if he had a son?

How have I failed? Did I cause those murders? If you feel the need to take responsibility, knock yourself out.


----------



## shayfaye (May 6, 2011)

Ladies, Breathe deeply 10 times. It's Friday!!!!


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

shayfaye said:


> Ladies, Breathe deeply 10 times. It's Friday!!!!


Sent you a PM


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

NJG said:


> Good news--The Koch Bros will not be buying the 10 newspapers they were trying to buy. A spokesperson said they decided it was not economically feasible for them at this time. I know there were a lot of petitions signed against the sale, but I don't know if that made a difference to them or not.
> They already have Fox news telling lies for them, they don't need newspapers too.


NJG
almost wished they would make such an investment since their circulation would be VERY minimal. The Petitions very much so convinced them it would be a bad deal.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Where on God's good earth do these women come up with this BS?
"Obamacare will have mandatory home inspections" Just when you think they can't get any crazier, they do.
Working on a pound of macadamias!~


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

NJG said:


> Good news--The Koch Bros will not be buying the 10 newspapers they were trying to buy. A spokesperson said they decided it was not economically feasible for them at this time. I know there were a lot of petitions signed against the sale, but I don't know if that made a difference to them or not.
> They already have Fox news telling lies for them, they don't need newspapers too.


That is good news. Those 2 are probably the most corrupt men we have in this country. 
And yes, NJG, you are correct about Fox Noise.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

BrattyPatty said:


> Where on God's good earth do these women come up with this BS?
> "Obamacare will have mandatory home inspections" Just when you think they can't get any crazier, they do.
> Working on a pound of macadamias!~


BrattyPatty
when there is nothing of value all around you, you resort to nuttiness and these Coconuts sure can dream up more now than ever before.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

HURRAY!!!!!

San Diego Mayor Filner is gone. Now we need to get Gov. Ultrasound McDonnell out of Office and ride Cuccinelly (?) into the Sunset. Time to clean up. Lots of different dirt Bags to remove.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> HURRAY!!!!!
> 
> San Diego Mayor Filner is gone. Now we need to get Gov. Ultrasound McDonnell out of Office and ride Cuccinelly (?) into the Sunset. Time to clean up. Lots of different dirt Bags to remove.


Ken Cuccinelli, another nut falling from the tree. Macadamia is to mellow for him.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> REALLY??????
> 
> Wow what a news flash. No I made that comment because there has been such a big deal that Obama is America's First Black President, though he is of mixed race. So if he is considered Black, then the three murders are 2 Black and one White, not one of each


I thought you were pretending ignorance but based on this reply I was wrong. You really are ignorant. It's too bad Virginia isn't still under a Federal military occupation. It should have been since the Civil War when you seceded from the United States. News flash you lost the Civil War and you lost the last two elections and your lucky you even have the right to vote again considering your state's history. Bless your little southern heart. 
YIRB REMEMBER BAZINGA!


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> Ken Cuccinelli, another nut falling from the tree. Macadamia is to mellow for him.


I wonder who the GOP is going to run for President? Guess who, Patty. Answer, NOBODY 'cause they all ended up in a mixed can of nuts at the Planters Nut Packing Plant. I love my own jokes don't you? I bet LTL and the rest don't get it. Got to keep it simple for simple minds. :-D


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> I wonder who the GOP is going to run for President? Guess who, Patty. Answer, NOBODY 'cause they all ended up in a mixed can of nuts at the Planters Nut Packing Plant. I love my own jokes don't you? I bet LTL and the rest don't get it. Got to keep it simple for simple minds. :-D


LOL! you are right on spot with that, Cheeky!


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

NJG said:


> Did anyone watch Rachel tonight? She was in North Carolina talking about how the repubs are restricting voting rights. It is appaling that they think they have the right to do this. Thank God, the DOJ has sued Texas, and I bet NC is next. It is really scary to think about how close Iowa came to being under complete repub control. Ole Braindead really tried, but wasn't successful.


They should sue Texas for Rick Perry!


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

We tried a new recipe for pasta salad tonite and it was fantastic! It's Ina Garten's recipe for Tomato and Feta pasta salad. I used fresh mozzerella instead, I am not a big fan of feta. The tomatoes, basil,and parsley were right out of our garden. It was dressed with a sun dried tomato dressing,fresh parsley, and grated Parmesan. Definitely a make again. Next time I will let DH do all of the chopping.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

BrattyPatty said:


> We tried a new recipe for pasta salad tonite and it was fantastic! It's Ina Garten's recipe for Tomato and Feta pasta salad. I used fresh mozzerella instead, I am not a big fan of feta. The tomatoes, basil,and parsley were right out of our garden. It was dressed with a sun dried tomato dressing,fresh parsley, and grated Parmesan. Definitely a make again. Next time I will let DH do all of the chopping.


BrattyPatty
Sounds great. Ina Garten, my favorite Chef.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> BrattyPatty
> Sounds great. Ina Garten, my favorite Chef.


Mine too! Her recipes are so enticing. My sister has them all memorized.

It's my husbands fault that I sliced my finger. I was using my fav knife to chop the fresh basil. I ,always have my fingers curled under on the hand that is free of the knife. When I was finishing up he said "You should be careful with that knife" Just as he said it I looked up at him and by George, I sliced the tip of my finger. No stitches necessary, but I won't be knitting for a while.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Thank you Cheeky. You've earned your name.



Cheeky Blighter said:


> I wonder who the GOP is going to run for President? Guess who, Patty. Answer, NOBODY 'cause they all ended up in a mixed can of nuts at the Planters Nut Packing Plant. I love my own jokes don't you? I bet LTL and the rest don't get it. Got to keep it simple for simple minds. :-D


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Or let him talk to the sidewinders without news coverage.



BrattyPatty said:


> They should sue Texas for Rick Perry!


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

And the moral is.....don't listen to anyone giving cautions. I just plunge ahead.....and end up funding Bandaid Corp. too. I'm having a klutzy period too.



BrattyPatty said:


> Mine too! Her recipes are so enticing. My sister has them all memorized.
> 
> It's my husbands fault that I sliced my finger. I was using my fav knife to chop the fresh basil. I ,always have my fingers curled under on the hand that is free of the knife. When I was finishing up he said "You should be careful with that knife" Just as he said it I looked up at him and by George, I sliced the tip of my finger. No stitches necessary, but I won't be knitting for a while.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

I have my TV on tuned to the March on Washington. It is tough to see that after 50 years, civil rights for African-Americans are regressing. But it is also amazing to see this large group of people ( tens of thousands) marching in the footsteps of Martin Luther King.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

BrattyPatty said:


> I have my TV on tuned to the March on Washington. It is tough to see that after 50 years, civil rights for African-Americans are regressing. But it is also amazing to see this large group of people ( tens of thousands) marching in the footsteps of Martin Luther King.


BrattyPatty
I too am tuned in on the Event. So heartwarming seeing the people coming together for a human cause. Good to know that the next generation will make us a kinder Nation. Some old Farts just are unable the shed hatred, racism and bigotry.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

It's not a direct road to equality. Some progress has been made. The most difficult part has to occur in people's hearts and minds.



BrattyPatty said:


> I have my TV on tuned to the March on Washington. It is tough to see that after 50 years, civil rights for African-Americans are regressing. But it is also amazing to see this large group of people ( tens of thousands) marching in the footsteps of Martin Luther King.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

damemary said:


> It's not a direct road to equality. Some progress has been made. The most difficult part has to occur in people's hearts and minds.


damemary
tough to work with a Heart when there is none. Yes there has been some progress and that is so important particularly now otherwise the boulders the Republicans are putting in the way of others would be much more difficult to climb over. We shall overcome.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

Robert B. Reich: America is witnessing the loss of the public good

Congress is in recess, but youd hardly know it. This has been the most do-nothing, gridlocked Congress in decades. But the recess at least offers a pause in the ongoing partisan fighting thats sure to resume in a few weeks.

It also offers an opportunity to step back and ask ourselves whats really at stake.

A society  any society  is defined as a set of mutual benefits and duties embodied most visibly in public institutions: public schools, public libraries, public transportation, public hospitals, public parks, public museums, public recreation, public universities and so on.

Public institutions are supported by all taxpayers, and are available to all. If the tax system is progressive, those who are better off (and who, presumably, have benefited from many of these same public institutions) help pay for everyone else.

Privatize means Pay for it yourself. The practical consequence of this in an economy whose wealth and income are more concentrated than at any time in the past 90 years is to make high-quality public goods available to fewer and fewer.

In fact, much of whats called public is increasingly a private good paid for by users  ever-higher tolls on public highways and public bridges, higher tuition at public universities, higher admission fees at public parks and public museums.

Much of the rest of whats considered public has become so shoddy that those who can afford to do so find private alternatives. As public schools deteriorate, the upper-middle class and wealthy people send their kids to private ones. As public pools and playgrounds decay, the better-off buy memberships in private tennis and swimming clubs. As public hospitals decline, the well-off pay premium rates for private care.

Gated communities and office parks now come with their own manicured lawns and walkways, security guards and backup power systems.

Why the decline of public institutions? The financial squeeze on government at all levels since 2008 explains only part of it.

The slide really started more than three decades ago, with so-called tax revolts by a middle class whose earnings had stopped advancing even though the economy continued to grow. Most families still wanted good public services and institutions but could no longer afford the tab.

Since the late 1970s, almost all the gains from growth have gone to the top. But as the upper-middle class and the rich began shifting to private institutions, they withdrew political support for public ones.

In consequence, their marginal tax rates dropped  setting off a vicious cycle of diminishing revenues and deteriorating quality, spurring more flight from public institutions.

Tax revenues from corporations also dropped as big firms went global  keeping their profits overseas and their tax bills to a minimum.

But thats not the whole story. America no longer values public goods as we did decades ago.

The great expansion of public institutions in America began in the early years of 20th century, when progressive reformers championed the idea that we all benefit from public goods. Excellent schools, roads, parks, playgrounds and transit systems would knit the new industrial society together, create better citizens and generate widespread prosperity.

Education, for example, was less a personal investment than a public good  improving the entire community and, ultimately, the nation.

The public good was palpable: We were a society bound together by mutual needs and common threats. It was no coincidence that the greatest extensions of higher education after World War II were the GI Bill and the National Defense Education Act, or that the largest public works project in history was called the National Interstate and Defense Highways Act.

But in a post-Cold War America distended by global capital, distorted by concentrated income and wealth, undermined by unlimited campaign donations, and rocked by a wave of new immigrants easily cast by demagogues as them, the notion of the public good has faded.

Safety nets are in tatters. Unemployment insurance reaches just 40% of the jobless these days (largely because eligibility requires having had a steady full-time job for a number of years rather than, as with most people, a string of jobs or part-time work).

Outside of defense, domestic discretionary spending is down sharply as a percent of the economy. Add in declines in state and local spending, and total public spending on education, infrastructure and basic research has dropped dramatically over the past five years as a portion of GDP.

America has, however, created a whopping entitlement for the biggest Wall Street banks and their top executives  who, unlike most of the rest of us, are no longer allowed to fail. They can also borrow from the Fed at almost no cost, then lend out the money at 3%-6%.

All told, Wall Streets entitlement is the biggest offered by Washington, even though it doesnt show up in the budget. And its not even a public good  its private gain.

Were losing public goods available to all, supported by the tax payments of all and especially the better-off. In its place we have private goods available to the very rich, supported by the rest of us.

Robert Reich, a former U.S. labor secretary, is a professor of public policy at the University of California, Berkeley.


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

Robert Reich makes so much sense.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

Robert is my hero.
If you want to read the most disturbing thing I've read on this forum in the past two years, read the long repost on p. 122, FF denim and pearls. The type of mindset expressed is truly scary.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

The situation is Syria is really scary, too. Evidently, Syria has given the UN permission to go in as observers, and our warships are at the ready. It's a terrible position for the US. There's a price to pay for action as well as inaction. I think there has to be support from the UN and other countries have to commit. Will there ever be peace in the Middle East?


----------



## peacegoddess (Jan 28, 2013)

alcameron said:


> Robert is my hero.
> If you want to read the most disturbing thing I've read on this forum in the past two years, read the long repost on p. 122, FF denim and pearls. The type of mindset expressed is truly scary.


Truly a sick post by an avowed prejudiced person. And they think we are off base?


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

alcameron said:


> Robert is my hero.
> If you want to read the most disturbing thing I've read on this forum in the past two years, read the long repost on p. 122, FF denim and pearls. The type of mindset expressed is truly scary.


That is very disturbing. She is the same one that said President Obamas birth certificate was from a clinic that wasn't in esistance when he was born. Even the Donald never tried to pull that off as the truth. Pretty scary when you are nuttier than the Donald.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

alcameron said:


> Robert B. Reich: America is witnessing the loss of the public good
> 
> Congress is in recess, but youd hardly know it. This has been the most do-nothing, gridlocked Congress in decades. But the recess at least offers a pause in the ongoing partisan fighting thats sure to resume in a few weeks.
> 
> ...


alcameron
thank you very much. It is always a pleasure to be treated by people of Wisdom with important facts. Prof. Reich sure has Wisdom.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

alcameron said:


> Robert is my hero.
> If you want to read the most disturbing thing I've read on this forum in the past two years, read the long repost on p. 122, FF denim and pearls. The type of mindset expressed is truly scary.


alcameron
Racists and Bigots never change. Their mindset is anchored in concrete and nothing will ever change their attitude. When you do not even like yourself, how could you ever like anyone-else and particularly someone who is in any way different from you. Be it education, profession or color of skin. They suffer from an illness for which there is no treatment. And even though they are likely to carry a Bible at all times their guns are always within reach. What a contradiction.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

alcameron said:


> The situation is Syria is really scary, too. Evidently, Syria has given the UN permission to go in as observers, and our warships are at the ready. It's a terrible position for the US. There's a price to pay for action as well as inaction. I think there has to be support from the UN and other countries have to commit. Will there ever be peace in the Middle East?


acameron
lots of conferences going on between friendly Nations right now. At least no-one is jumping into warrior stance with bombs flying and solving nothing. Unfortunately conflict has been a constant in the Middle East and I think that may never change.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> alcameron
> Racists and Bigots never change. Their mindset is anchored in concrete and nothing will ever change their attitude. When you do not even like yourself, how could you ever like anyone-else and particularly someone who is in any way different from you. Be it education, profession or color of skin. They suffer from an illness for which there is no treatment. And even though they are likely to carry a Bible at all times their guns are always within reach. What a contradiction.


Very true, Huck. Some were raised to be bigots. It's a learned behavior, pathetic none the less.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

BrattyPatty said:


> Very true, Huck. Some were raised to be bigots. It's a learned behavior, pathetic none the less.


BrattyPatty
You are right, it is learned behavior and some youngsters unfortunately can never escape it unless they are fortunate and have a chance to leave their poisoned environment.


----------



## shayfaye (May 6, 2011)

Oh, my, you sound as though you could be my next door neighbor. I can't believe the difference 500 miles makes in thinking and judgements and viewpoints. My DH feels as though we are on another planet sometimes. He is a darling, liberal Catholic boy. Doesn't quite fit in "down here".


Huckleberry said:


> alcameron
> Racists and Bigots never change. Their mindset is anchored in concrete and nothing will ever change their attitude. When you do not even like yourself, how could you ever like anyone-else and particularly someone who is in any way different from you. Be it education, profession or color of skin. They suffer from an illness for which there is no treatment. And even though they are likely to carry a Bible at all times their guns are always within reach. What a contradiction.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

alcameron said:


> Robert is my hero.
> If you want to read the most disturbing thing I've read on this forum in the past two years, read the long repost on p. 122, FF denim and pearls. The type of mindset expressed is truly scary.


Why do you feel this is the most disturbing thing on KP? I have read it & do not know where you got this idea!

By the way, we are on #10 & you all are only on #3. Don't have much to say?


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Why do you feel this is the most disturbing thing on KP? I have read it & do not know where you got this idea!
> 
> By the way, we are on #10 & you all are only on #3. Don't have much to say?


Because we have lives outside of KP?


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

alcameron said:


> Because we have lives outside of KP?


Very valid answer, al!


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

I read the post you were referring to al. KC's reply was just ridiculous.
Slavery and being indentured are 2 completely different things.
Most people who were indentured were filling a prison sentence or paying off their passage here. Once the debt was fufilled, they were free to go on as they pleased. I'm sure the English preferred the New Colonies over damp and filthy prison cells. They were also sent to Australia for the same purpose.
The African slaves were taken from their home country against their will. Eventually, most of those indentured stayed on with the people who they served and received pay and lodgings for their toil.
Slaves were stripped of their families, their names and their dignity and sold to the highest bidder. The indentured were not. 
Has anyone weighed the Macadamias yet? I bet we have over 10 lbs gathered in the last 4 days. We can send them back over to D&P to stock their doomsday bunkers with.

Another interesting bit of news I read is that Indiana and Ohio will be taking in Somali refugees.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Janeway said:


> Why do you feel this is the most disturbing thing on KP? I have read it & do not know where you got this idea!
> 
> By the way, we are on #10 & you all are only on #3. Don't have much to say?


Janeway
we know, nothing is too nasty for you. 
Yes, have something to say about your Birther Friend The Donald, the Fraudster. Stay tuned, more to be revealed.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

NJG said:


> That is very disturbing. She is the same one that said President Obamas birth certificate was from a clinic that wasn't in esistance when he was born. Even the Donald never tried to pull that off as the truth. Pretty scary when you are nuttier than the Donald.


NJG
The Donald is bad and you are right she tops even him. Stay tuned, the Donald is in Doodoo. Got to love it.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> NJG
> The Donald is bad and you are right she tops even him. Stay tuned, the Donald is in Doodoo. Got to love it.


I wonder what kind of hair products that buffoon uses. I have never seen that horrendous combover move. Not even under his chopper. Must be shellac. He should just break down and go bald. Most of the men in this country are. It's "in" to be bald. 
If not than invest in a good hair piece. It's not like he can't afford one. Or can he? I can just see him at home with the combover hanging down his back and nothing up front. YUK!


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Well, my girlies, I have a date with my sister and niece to do a little online gaming tonight. Catch up with you tomorrow.

BAZINGA!


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

BrattyPatty said:


> I wonder what kind of hair products that buffoon uses. I have never seen that horrendous combover move. Not even under his chopper. Must be shellac. He should just break down and go bald. Most of the men in this country are. It's "in" to be bald.
> If not than invest in a good hair piece. It's not like he can't afford one. Or can he? I can just see him at home with the combover hanging down his back and nothing uo front. YUK!


BrattyPatty
soon The Donald will comb his hair all the way from the nape of the neck to the front since his front is getting thinner. I guess no family member has the guts to tell him how ridiculous he looks. But then The Donald likes attention and gets his puss on the tube as much as possible except today, he remained silent. Picture that, The Donald missing out on getting his visage on TV. Not a good day for him.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

BrattyPatty said:


> Well, my girlies, I have a date with my sister and niece to do a little online gaming tonight. Catch up with you tomorrow.
> 
> BAZINGA!


BrattyPatty
Lots of luck to you.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

This is cute as all any of you know is to make fun of anyone. Shallow people as usual!


----------



## shayfaye (May 6, 2011)

If the truth hurts, so be it. DT's hair is atrocious and everybody knows it, so no one is saying something that isn't already known.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

Huckleberry said:


> alcameron
> Racists and Bigots never change. Their mindset is anchored in concrete and nothing will ever change their attitude. When you do not even like yourself, how could you ever like anyone-else and particularly someone who is in any way different from you. Be it education, profession or color of skin. They suffer from an illness for which there is no treatment. And even though they are likely to carry a Bible at all times their guns are always within reach. What a contradiction.


Somehow or other I got involved in the discussion about changing the lot of African-Americans on D&P. Please, find some rope and lash me to the mast so I won't run over there and lose myself to their fascinating but deadly siren song.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

MaidInBedlam said:


> Somehow or other I got involved in the discussion about changing the lot of African-Americans on D&P. Please, find some rope and lash me to the mast so I won't run over there and lose myself to their fascinating but deadly siren song.


Unwatch and don't go there of your own volition. There's no point. More than one are over the edge and need therapy, I'm sure. Watch MSNBC to find kindred souls. Go to Democracy Now. Stay on LOLL. Your thoughts need to be validated. Think Progress. Truth Dig. Sit on your fingers. Easier said than done.


----------



## admin (Jan 12, 2011)

This is an automated notice.

This topic was split up because it reached high page count.
Please feel free to continue the conversation in the new topic that was automatically created here:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-198920-1.html

Sorry for any inconvenience.


----------

